# Una storia come tante ...



## marina (26 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti... 
Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
Sono moglie , nonna, lavoratrice e impegnata  politicamente e socialmente, estroversa e " gradevole" non mi sono mancate occasioni  e opportunità di tradire nonostante non sia più una ragazzina. Non mi interessava semplicemente fino a quando ho conosciuto D. Ci siamo conosciuti sul blog del quotidiano locale e abbiamo per mesi discusso  di politica, sociale, giustizia sempre su posizioni opposte, poi lui ha cominciato a seguire le attività dell' assoc iazione che presiedo e ci siamo fisicamente incontrati. Un incontro, il primo, piacevole,stimolante ma che nulla lasciava preludere.... I contatti si son poi fatti più intimi, più personali anche se, fisicamente, radi... Poi la prima uscita per una pizza seguita da altri sporadici incontri e la nascita di quella che sembrava una bella amicizia...
Per farla breve ci siamo innamorati, grazie anche a una crisi  latente con mio marito e a una situazione di stallo del suo matrimonio.
Le premesse per non farci male ci sono state da subito ; viviamo questo dono della vita senza farci troppe domande, fermo restando che le nostre famiglie non debbono soffrirne ecc ecc....Ma non si fanno i conti senza l'oste e io sono qui in una domenica di pioggia a chiedermi se  e cosa farmene di questo amore struggente, di questi momenti rubati, per altro intensi e intrisi di passione e  tenerezza. Lui, pare , riesca a vivere a comparti stagni. io no.. Godo di molta più libertà di movimento di lui e comincio a soffrire un pò troppo dei suoi paletti, dei no categorici quando si tratta di fare strappi alle regole.Ci vediamo tutto sommato abbastanza spesso ma arriva sempre il momento in cui ognuno deve tornare al proprio nido e ormai ci salutiamo sempre con i lucciconi agli occhi..ma ieri è successa una cosa che mi ha ferita, che mi ha fatto riflettere più del solito
Premetto che per via delle mie attività alle quali lui partecipa da anni, ha conosciuto mio marito, al quale per altro è particolarmente simpatico e di conseguenza è capitato di ritrovarci, raramente per fortuna,anche con sua moglie...una donna timida, poco socievole e , ( fatemelo dire senza essere accusata di essere gelosa) veramente lontana da ogni tentazione...
Tornando a ieri....mentre a tavola si parlava di viaggi, di vacanze e lui si rivolgeva alla moglie con dei discorsi del tipo " è tempo che torniamo in Toscana" o " Prima che faccia freddo  andiamo a fare un giro a Venezia"  o parlavano della macchina nuova che hanno acquistato ho realizzato....Nessun amore è degno di essere chiamato tale se gli è precluso un minimo di progettualità ..
ma,,, mi manca l'aria se solo penso di chiudere... Per ora mi sono ritirata, ho bisogno di capire, e non ho ancora risposto ai suoi sms, ai suoi messaggi su Fb... non vogli punirlo  sia chiaro, devo solo affrontare il dolore che provo, il lutto ? da sola...
Forse  non mi sono spiegata al meglio ma del resto sono confusa ... Chiedo venia  e grazie per avermi " ascoltata "


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


Soffri perchè hai messo un piede nelle cose solo loro...
E' finita mia cara...
l'avete rovinata con sto modo...
Se io avessi un'amica del cuore...o un amante...in quel preciso momento che arrivo a conoscere suo marito è finita...
Mi spiace...me ne sbatto il casso di lei, ma dentro di me scatta qualcosa e non la vedo più come lei, ma come moglie di lui...e se poi lui mi è simpatico e ci parlo bene assieme...proprio guarda...

Perchè ci sono dei metacodici tra noi uomini che per fortuna nostra, le donne non afferrano...
M so che solo con uno sguardao posso chiedere e dire ad un uomo...tu ti ciuli mia moglie vero?
Sto sguardo non inganna mai...e spinge chi lo riceve ad abbassare la testa come un coglione.


----------



## Marina (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Soffri perchè hai messo un piede nelle cose solo loro...
> E' finita mia cara...
> l'avete rovinata con sto modo...
> Se io avessi un'amica del cuore...o un amante...in quel preciso momento che arrivo a conoscere suo marito è finita...
> ...


peccato che questo  metacodice , come lo chiami tu con lui non abbia funzionato , visto che si conoscono da 3 anni e lui mi " ciulli" da più di un anno e mezzo....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io avessi un'amica del cuore...o un amante...in quel preciso momento che arrivo a conoscere suo marito è finita...
> Mi


Esattamente.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Marina ha detto:


> peccato che questo  metacodice , come lo chiami tu con lui non abbia funzionato , visto che si conoscono da 3 anni e lui mi " ciulli" da più di un anno e mezzo....


Ma bisogna vedere se tuo marito ha lanciato sto sguardo.
Siccome a me è capitato di riceverlo, so che ho agito prontamente di conseguenza.
Ma ovvio lei non ha mai saputo come mai da sera alla mattina mi sono allontanato da lei.
Poi ci sono uomini e uomini eh?

Tra can non se se magna.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Marina ha detto:


> peccato che questo  metacodice , come lo chiami tu con lui non abbia funzionato , visto che si conoscono da 3 anni e lui mi " ciulli" da più di un anno e mezzo....


Posso chiederti quanti anni avete, se non sono indiscreto?


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Marina, benvenuta, "nonostante".

Al di là dell'episodio di ieri è chiaro che tu vuoi qualcosa di più e che questa storia ha aperto uno squarcio sul tuo matrimonio e sui problemi stagnanti di coppia.

Non così per il tuo amante, che non si fa problemi a mantenere questo stato di fatto. Insomma, un'altra filosofia.

Secondo me è ora di scendere dal treno, nel senso di chiudere con questo signore e di voltare pagina, nella forma che meglio crederai, con tuo marito.

ari


----------



## geko (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> M so che solo con uno sguardao posso chiedere e dire ad un uomo...tu ti ciuli mia moglie vero?
> Sto sguardo non inganna mai...e spinge chi lo riceve ad abbassare la testa come un coglione.


Confermo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma bisogna vedere se tuo marito ha lanciato sto sguardo.
> Siccome a me è capitato di riceverlo, so che ho agito prontamente di conseguenza.
> Ma ovvio lei non ha mai saputo come mai da sera alla mattina mi sono allontanato da lei.
> Poi ci sono uomini e uomini eh?
> ...


Staremo a vedere, di certo non sparirò senza dargli nessuna spiegazione,e se  deciderò di chiudere
sarà per rispetto verso me stessa, non di certo verso sua moglie....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni avete, se non sono indiscreto?


non siamo dei ragazzini io 52, lui 48


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Comunque, anche tra donne ci si sente delle merde secondo me. Nulla può essere come prima dopo che hai conosciuto _sua moglie.
_
ari


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Staremo a vedere, di certo non sparirò senza dargli nessuna spiegazione,e se  deciderò di chiudere
> *sarà per rispetto verso me stessa, non di certo verso sua moglie...*.


In un certo senso le cose potrebbero anche coincidere. Rispetto per te stessa che si traduce in rispetto per gli altri... :smile:


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


Forse, dopo l'incontro comune, hai percepito la realtà dei fatti. Hai percepito che non metterà a rischio il suo matrimonio per te.

Non è bisasimabile, non credi? Avevi delle aspettative diverse?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Staremo a vedere, di certo non sparirò senza dargli nessuna spiegazione,e se  deciderò di chiudere
> sarà per rispetto verso me stessa, non di certo verso sua moglie....


Beh scusami nel momento che ciulo la moglie di un altro ho già scarsa autostima e poco rispetto di me stesso.
( IMHO).
Se mi astengo da fare certe cose poi, è per rispetto di suo marito.

Credimi io ero pazzo l'anno scorso per la moglie del direttore di un'azienda con cui collaboravo.
Lei ci stava eccome che ci stava.

Ma scusami proprio io non riuscivo a percepire lei se non come moglie di.

Ovvio se ci fossimo incontrati per i cassi nostri e io non sapessi neppure chi è lui, le cose potevano andare diversamente.

Ma ognuno ha il proprio codice etico.
Io ho quello del maialmondo e seguo quello.

Poi parlo agli uomini e vi chiedo...
Ma casso sarà ben diverso se arriva da voi uno sconosciuto e vi dice spaccandovi la faccia...hai finito di ciulare mia moglie...che non un amico...

Io mi sprofonderei sotto terra da solo per la vergogna...voglio dire...

Perchè ragazzi anche nel maialmondo c'è una sorta di moralismo eh?
E me sta ben così.

Oppure che le cose siano condivise no?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marina, benvenuta, "nonostante".
> 
> Al di là dell'episodio di ieri è chiaro che tu vuoi qualcosa di più e che questa storia ha aperto uno squarcio sul tuo matrimonio e sui problemi stagnanti di coppia.
> 
> ...


Certo e lo sapevo....per vari motivi, non solo filosofici Provate a indovinare che fine farebbe  in caso di separazione  ; orfano, operaio, con un mutuo di 20 anni , una figlia minorenne, e la moglie che lavora part time  ( lista speciale per invalidità )  Razionalmente comprendo le sue resistenze ....è il cuore che non ce la fa


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi parlo agli uomini e vi chiedo...
> Ma casso sarà ben diverso se arriva da voi uno sconosciuto e vi dice spaccandovi la faccia...hai finito di ciulare mia moglie...che non un amico...
> 
> Io mi sprofonderei sotto terra da solo per la vergogna...voglio dire...


un codice che può anche andare a pennello  per tante donne


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque, anche tra donne ci si sente delle merde secondo me. Nulla può essere come prima dopo che hai conosciuto _sua moglie.
> _
> ari


sinceramente ? NO


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In un certo senso le cose potrebbero anche coincidere. Rispetto per te stessa che si traduce in rispetto per gli altri... :smile:


IO non considero le persone proprietà privata.. se lui ha deciso di iniziare una storia con me  nonostante  fosse sposato è una scelta sua  ... la falla era aperta evidentemente...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo e lo sapevo....per vari motivi, non solo filosofici Provate a indovinare che fine farebbe  in caso di separazione  ; *orfano*, operaio, con un mutuo di 20 anni , una figlia minorenne, e la moglie che lavora part time  ( lista speciale per invalidità )  Razionalmente comprendo le sue resistenze ....è il cuore che non ce la fa


Vabbè, non è mica il dolce Remì. Orfano a quarantotto anni ci sta. E poi la moglie lavora part-time ma comunque lavora, mica no. E lui pure. C'è chi sta peggio.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è mica il dolce Remì. Orfano a quarantotto anni ci sta. E poi la moglie lavora part-time ma comunque lavora, mica no. E lui pure. C'è chi sta peggio.


Ha hahahah il dolce Remi questa mi piace
 intendo orfano nel senso che a parte questa casa  in cui vive con la moglie e la figlia ( col mutuo )
non ha nessun posto dove andare e se si dovesse separare  verrebbe assegnata a lei . più il mantenumento ecc
Lo sappiamo bene chi sono i nuovi poveri in Italia....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha hahahah il dolce Remi questa mi piace
> intendo orfano nel senso che a parte questa casa  in cui vive con la moglie e la figlia ( col mutuo )
> non ha nessun posto dove andare e se si dovesse separare  verrebbe assegnata a lei . più il mantenumento ecc
> Lo sappiamo bene chi sono i nuovi poveri in Italia....


Beh se lo ami...lo mantieni no?

Ragazzi è una vita che cerco una donna che mi ami e mi faccia vivere nell'ozio e nei vizi e in più per amore mi passi 5mila euro al mese...ah come mi sentirei finalmente amato valorizzato e FELICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...come un re....

Che triste destino il mio...
Sognavo davvero di essere l'amico del cuore...di donne fantastiche...e superlative...strapiene di soldi...
E invece sono stato solo un toyman...ciapalo in man...l'amico della vagina....ma porcc...ma porcc....

Quanto talento sprecato...
quanti sentimenti provati invano e per nulla ricevere in cambio che non un...

Statento...te l'ho data cosa casso vuoi ancora da me....

Me tapino...me tappinoooooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *IO non considero le persone proprietà privata.. *se lui ha deciso di iniziare una storia con me  nonostante  fosse sposato è una scelta sua  ... la falla era aperta evidentemente...


...questa è buona...
tu non consideri le persone proprietà privata?
scusa ma quel cornuto di tuo marito, che proprietà è?
Secondo me molto privata... tanto da gestire la sua vita in toto...
se veramente tuo marito non fosse la tua esclusiva proprietà... già gli avresti detto tutto.


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha hahahah il dolce Remi questa mi piace
> intendo orfano nel senso che a parte questa casa  in cui vive con la moglie e la figlia ( col mutuo )
> non ha nessun posto dove andare e se si dovesse separare  verrebbe assegnata a lei . più il mantenumento ecc
> Lo sappiamo bene chi sono i nuovi poveri in Italia....


..in ultima analisi..
secondo te non si separa...
perchè non sa dove andare?
non perchè alla fine, ma proprio alla fine... fine... 
preferisce comunque quella cozza della moglie a te.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha hahahah il dolce Remi questa mi piace
> intendo orfano nel senso che a parte questa casa  in cui vive con la moglie e la figlia ( col mutuo )
> non ha nessun posto dove andare e se si dovesse separare  verrebbe assegnata a lei . più il mantenumento ecc
> Lo sappiamo bene chi sono i nuovi poveri in Italia....


I padri divorziati, certo. Comunque avrebbe te. Tu forse gli daresti, e vi daresti, una mano, no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I padri divorziati, certo. Comunque avrebbe te. Tu forse gli daresti, e vi daresti, una mano, no?


Lo sai cazzo...sono un esercito di poveri...cazzo tutti sti padri divorziati...
Ma siam moralisti no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Agosto 2012)

Marina ...
Dire lutto mi sembra un pó esagerato...
Personalmente dopo tutte le premesse  fatte... Sarei stata felice 
di vedere e percepire che tra loro due c'è condivisione...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


non capisco in tutto questo cosa provi per il tuo povero marito.. ma invece di tutti questi sotterfugi davvero poco nobili non sarebbe meglio la sincerità?


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2012)

meglio che non commento...


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.(...)
> (...)*Nessun amore è degno di essere chiamato tale se gli è precluso un minimo di progettualità ..
> ma,,, mi manca l'aria se solo penso di chiudere.*.. Per ora mi sono ritirata, ho bisogno di capire, e non ho ancora risposto ai suoi sms, ai suoi messaggi su Fb... non vogli punirlo  sia chiaro, devo solo affrontare il dolore che provo, il lutto ? da sola...
> Forse  non mi sono spiegata al meglio ma del resto sono confusa ... Chiedo venia  e grazie per avermi " ascoltata "


Rileggendo ci sono tanti altri spunti per cui mi permetto di proporre una riflessione... 
Si dice che dietro un grande uomo ci sia una grande donna. Lungi da me voler affermare che il tuo amante è un grande uomo o che sia accompagnato da una Grande Moglie; ma io penso che in quello che tu chiami "stallo" ci sia un minimo strato di cemento tra loro due, che consente loro di tenere unita la coppia. 

Per quanto tu possa disprezzare questa signora schiva, poco effervescente e carismatica, magari lui ha guardato oltre le apparenze e continua a trovare gradevole la sua presenza. E su questo ci puoi fare ben poco.

detto questo, penso possa aiutarti a pensare che questa donna sia parte di lui. Parte dell'uomo che ami oggi.
L'idea può farti orrore, ma così come tuo marito versione oggi è il risultato di una lunga convivenza con te, il signor D. oggi-2012, è il prodotto di un cammino fatto mano nella mano con questa mamma lavoratrice part-time invalida.
Che tu disprezzi. 

Ma, credimi, disprezzare lei vuol dire anche disprezzare D., la sua facoltà di scelta, la sua intelligenza.
Significa non amare D. nell'accezione più sublime che si può dare al concetto di amore.

Può anche darsi che D. lo abbia capito bene e anche per questo non intenda fare quel Grande Salto con te.

Sul discorso "Progettualità". Come fai a chiedere progettualità al tuo amante se tu per prima non hai il coraggio di lasciare tuo marito? Non è che puoi fondare un Harem tutto al maschile, in casa tua ... 

ari


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> meglio che non commento...


No no Ely, commenta, commenta..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no Ely, commenta, commenta..... :mrgreen:


Non provocarmi...è stato bellissimo il tuo post precedente!!!
Approvo in toto! :up:


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> IO non considero le persone proprietà privata.. se lui ha deciso di iniziare una storia con me  nonostante  fosse sposato è una scelta sua  ... la falla era aperta evidentemente...


Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Che lui è il primo ad essere responsabile verso sua moglie, non tu.

Ma quello che ti voglio dire è di non infierire con il tuo disprezzo, mantenendo un minimo di fair-play: sua moglie è un'avversaria che merita rispetto, perché tu arrivi dopo di lei, e anche per i motivi che ti ho illustrato prima. 
E di evitare ogni volo di fantasia inopportuno (perché - come ti dicevo - gli harem maschili sono ancora di là da venire in Italia ).

ari


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non provocarmi...è stato bellissimo il tuo post precedente!!!
> Approvo in toto! :up:


Ma secondo me una sferzata delle tue non farebbe male... Capiti a fagiUolo... :carneval::sonar:


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Ma soprattutto, qui ci vogliono Lothar e Rabarbaro... :idea:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...questa è buona...
> tu non consideri le persone proprietà privata?
> scusa ma quel cornuto di tuo marito, che proprietà è?
> Secondo me molto privata... tanto da gestire la sua vita in toto...
> se veramente tuo marito non fosse la tua esclusiva proprietà... già gli avresti detto tutto.



E' di sua esclusiva proprietà, come io lo sono di me stessa...( e chi gestirebbe la vita di chi ? ) E se non glie ne ho ancora parlato , di lui intendo
è solo perchè  temo che faccia saltare in aria il suo " equilibrio" Per il resto con lui di noi e del fatto che non siamo più una coppia
ne abbiamo parlato e discusso a iosa...non siamo ancora arrivati alla separazione ma di fatto lo siamo...
Ps non sospettavo di trovare tanta acrimonia, credevo si potesse discutere serenamente di sentimenti , emozioni , perchè, in fondo, proprietà private a parte, di questo si tratta....


----------



## ferita (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' di sua esclusiva proprietà, come io lo sono di me stessa...( e chi gestirebbe la vita di chi ? ) E se non glie ne ho ancora parlato , di lui intendo
> è solo perchè  temo che faccia saltare in aria il suo " equilibrio" Per il resto con lui di noi e del fatto che non siamo più una coppia
> ne abbiamo parlato e discusso a iosa...non siamo ancora arrivati alla separazione ma di fatto lo siamo...
> Ps non sospettavo di trovare tanta acrimonia, credevo si potesse discutere serenamente di sentimenti , emozioni , perchè, in fondo, proprietà private a parte, di questo si tratta....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..in ultima analisi..
> secondo te non si separa...
> perchè non sa dove andare?
> non perchè alla fine, ma proprio alla fine... fine...
> preferisce comunque quella cozza della moglie a te.


Ovvio che non è così semplice. c'è una figlia di mezzo, minorenne e sicuramente prova dell'affetto sincero per sua moglie
e un  equilibrio di fondo che vuole mantenere, in fondo è un uomo.... so bene , ne sono consapevole di essere complementare per lui, che  gli sto salvando il matrimonio, mi ama? forse si lui dice e mi dimostra di si... non abbastanza per sconvolgere la sua vita e quella della sua famiglia.... ma questo sono io che lo devo accettare o meno...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .
> Ps *non sospettavo di trovare tanta acrimonia*, credevo si potesse discutere serenamente di sentimenti , emozioni , perchè, in fondo, proprietà private a parte, di questo si tratta....


Resisti.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovvio che non è così semplice. c'è una figlia di mezzo, minorenne e sicuramente prova dell'affetto sincero per sua moglie
> e un  equilibrio di fondo che vuole mantenere, in fondo è un uomo.... so bene , ne sono consapevole di essere complementare per lui, che  gli sto salvando il matrimonio, mi ama? forse si lui dice e mi dimostra di si... non abbastanza per sconvolgere la sua vita e quella della sua famiglia.... ma questo sono io che lo devo accettare o meno...


E tu figli non ne hai?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu figli non ne hai?


si tre per la precisione... ma sono tutti fuori casa ,autonomi, non hanno più
 di certo le esigenze che ha una ragazzina di 15 anni


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' di sua esclusiva proprietà, come io lo sono di me stessa...( e chi gestirebbe la vita di chi ? ) E se non glie ne ho ancora parlato , di lui intendo
> è solo perchè temo che faccia saltare in aria il suo " equilibrio" Per il resto con lui di noi e del fatto che non siamo più una coppia
> ne abbiamo parlato e discusso a iosa...non siamo ancora arrivati alla separazione ma di fatto lo siamo...
> Ps non sospettavo di trovare tanta acrimonia, credevo si potesse discutere serenamente di sentimenti , emozioni , perchè, in fondo, proprietà private a parte, di questo si tratta....


Ciao e benvenuta 
Non meravigliarti se qualche commento ha messo in luce, anche in modo pungente, aspetti poco felici della tua vicenda, almeno per la parte che tu - col tuo racconto - ci hai permesso di conoscere.
Come titoli giustamente tu, sono tante le storie simili (ma mai uguali) che si sono narrate in questo forum, e alle volte sembra di ripetere sempre le stesse cose, magari con gli animi esacerbati dal proprio privato, che spesso tanto diverso non è, se anche noi siamo qui 

Premesso ciò, mi ha colpito la lucidità con la quale hai preso coscienza della scarsa consistenza, sul piano pratico, delle basi che ti legano al tuo amante, e, per converso, della solidità di quelle che sembrano tenerlo unito alla moglie (mi sarei aspettata di più che fosse lei a fare progetti, e magari lui a recalcitrare; immagino il tuo shock a sentire LUI rivolgersi a lei proponendole di fare questo e quello, cosa che magari avrebbe anche potuto evitare di fronte a te, ma se non altro ti ha fatto prendere atto di una realtà che forse cercavi di negare). 

Gran cosa, i sentimenti. Con questo atteggiamento verso la moglie e con la loro condizione economica, mi pare che la sua posizione lui l'abbia presa e chiaramente. Sei lucida nel valutare le conseguenze pratiche di un eventuale abbandono del tetto coniugale da parte sua. Io ho la sensazione che non sia l'unico motivo, per quanto validissimo, che lo frena.
Forse ai sentimenti tra voi ci tieni più tu; tu saresti disposta ad investirci, lui non si direbbe.
Brutta sorpresa, eh?
Già.
Datti un po' di tempo per metabolizzare l'evento.
Secondo me le risorse per uscirne le hai tutte, ammesso che uscirne sia quello che ti interessa.
Date le premesse, voglio augurarmi per te che lo sia.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I padri divorziati, certo. Comunque avrebbe te. Tu forse gli daresti, e vi daresti, una mano, no?


certo.... e lo sa anche se non sarebbe semplice  io ho una mia casa di proprietà ma dove vivo e lavoro io lui vive , ma sopratutto lavora a 80 km da me... ma questi sono aspetti pratici  se vuoi risolvibili. diverso è trovare il coraggio di stravolgere la propria vita... e credo che tutto sommato a lui vada bene così. finche reggo io....


----------



## ferita (26 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me stai cercando di compensare l'allontanamento dei tuoi figli con questo amore che ti fa sentire ancora viva e giovane, ma hai fatto i conti senza l'oste perchè "questo amore" ha una moglie a cui tiene molto e una figlia ancora giovane...
Non ti senti di troppo? 
E quando siete tutti e 4 insieme come ti senti nei confronti di tuo marito e di sua moglie?
Se tuo marito si fosse comportato così lo avresti preso a calci!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me stai cercando di compensare l'allontanamento dei tuoi figli con questo amore che ti fa sentire ancora viva e giovane, ma hai fatto i conti senza l'oste perchè "questo amore" ha una moglie a cui tiene molto e una figlia ancora giovane...
> Non ti senti di troppo?
> E quando siete tutti e 4 insieme come ti senti nei confronti di tuo marito e di sua moglie?
> Se tuo marito si fosse comportato così lo avresti preso a calci!


Hai voglia e qui l'oste è quibbel...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta
> Non meravigliarti se qualche commento ha messo in luce, anche in modo pungente, aspetti poco felici della tua vicenda, almeno per la parte che tu - col tuo racconto - ci hai permesso di conoscere.
> Come titoli giustamente tu, sono tante le storie simili (ma mai uguali) che si sono narrate in questo forum, e alle volte sembra di ripetere sempre le stesse cose, magari con gli animi esacerbati dal proprio privato, che spesso tanto diverso non è, se anche noi siamo qui
> 
> ...



Grazie Leda 
Non sto cercando consigli, sono come dici tu, abbastanza lucida. per rendermi conto della situazione. per altro sempre stata chiara da parte sua, di certo non ha mai negato di non voler lasciare la famiglia e ribadito più volte, oltre tutto, a differenza di tanti altri nella sua situazione, non ha mai  denigrato o parlato male della moglie, mi ha pure detto di volerle bene , di avere con lei un debito morale e di voler onorare l'impegno preso tanti anni fa ... Ma si hai ragione è stato uno shok... o meglio l'ennesima conferma dell'assenza di progettualità fra di noi...Altra storia è prendere una decisione drastica...sono veramente innamorata e non dubito nemmeno dei suoi sentimenti .... non sono pronta , non ora a troncare, ad aggiungere sofferenza alla sofferenza...


----------



## ferita (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Leda
> Non sto cercando consigli, sono come dici tu, abbastanza lucida. per rendermi conto della situazione. per altro sempre stata chiara da parte sua, di certo non ha mai negato di non voler lasciare la famiglia e ribadito più volte, oltre tutto, a differenza di tanti altri nella sua situazione, non ha mai  denigrato o parlato male della moglie, mi ha pure detto di volerle bene , di avere con lei un debito morale e di voler onorare l'impegno preso tanti anni fa ... Ma si hai ragione è stato uno shok... o meglio l'ennesima conferma dell'assenza di progettualità fra di noi...Altra storia è prendere una decisione drastica...sono veramente innamorata e non dubito nemmeno dei suoi sentimenti .... non sono pronta , non ora a troncare, ad aggiungere sofferenza alla sofferenza...



Secondo me non sei innamorata, sei solo annoiata e alla ricerca di emozioni nuove e di motivi di vita.
Ma attenzione, puoi far male ad altre persone, e la prima a cui stai facnedo male sei proprio tu!:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Che lui è il primo ad essere responsabile verso sua moglie, non tu.
> 
> Ma quello che ti voglio dire è di non infierire con il tuo disprezzo, mantenendo un minimo di fair-play: sua moglie è un'avversaria che merita rispetto, perché tu arrivi dopo di lei, e anche per i motivi che ti ho illustrato prima.
> E di evitare ogni volo di fantasia inopportuno (perché - come ti dicevo - gli harem maschili sono ancora di là da venire in Italia ).
> ...


io non disprezzo nessuno  ma nemmeno la considero un'avversaria,


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Per fortuna non la consideri un'avversaria...altrimenti sai che roba...


----------



## elena_ (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Leda
> Non sto cercando consigli, sono come dici tu, abbastanza lucida. per rendermi conto della situazione. per altro sempre stata chiara da parte sua, di certo non ha mai negato di non voler lasciare la famiglia e ribadito più volte, oltre tutto, a differenza di tanti altri nella sua situazione, non ha mai  denigrato o parlato male della moglie, mi ha pure detto di volerle bene , di avere con lei un debito morale e di voler onorare l'impegno preso tanti anni fa ... Ma si hai ragione è stato uno shok... o meglio l'ennesima conferma dell'assenza di progettualità fra di noi...Altra storia è prendere una decisione drastica...sono veramente innamorata e non dubito nemmeno dei suoi sentimenti .... non sono pronta , non ora a troncare, ad aggiungere sofferenza alla sofferenza...


ma perché non dirgli tutto ciò che hai scritto qui e come ti senti?
non saresti più vulnerabile di quanto lo sia già
e non peggioreresti nemmeno le cose più di quanto lo siano già

hai paura?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me non sei innamorata, sei solo annoiata e alla ricerca di emozioni nuove e di motivi di vita.
> Ma attenzione, puoi far male ad altre persone, e la prima a cui stai facnedo male sei proprio tu!:smile:


Annoiata io ?.. hahahah ... e da cosa deduci che non lo sia ?  su una cosa hai ragione mi sto facendo del male


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono pronta , non ora a troncare, ad aggiungere sofferenza alla sofferenza...


Sei sicura che non stai inconsciamente sperando che qualcosa cambi?
Come se fossi convinta che dipenda da te, da quanto sai tenere duro e 'combattere' per questo amore?
Occhio perchè è una strada che ti conduce giù in picchiata... ed appigli ai quali aggrapparti, da quello che ci riporti, lui non te ne sta dando manco uno!
Scusa la brutalità XD


----------



## ferita (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Annoiata io ?.. hahahah ... e da cosa deduci che non lo sia ?  su una cosa hai ragione mi sto facendo del male


Annoiata della vita, dei figli che sono cresciuti e andati via, di una minestra riscaldata (tuo marito)...
Sei alla ricerca di qualcosa che ti manca, ma non è quell'uomo che può riempirti il cuore perchè lui è preso (e molto!) dalla sua famiglia....e adesso che hai assistito al rapporto e alla complicità che ha con la moglie non ti dai pace perchè tu non sei nella sua stessa situazione con tuo marito, non siete alla pari, capito?
Lascialo perdere prima di farti (e fare) troppo male!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me stai cercando di compensare l'allontanamento dei tuoi figli con questo amore che ti fa sentire ancora viva e giovane, ma hai fatto i conti senza l'oste perchè "questo amore" ha una moglie a cui tiene molto e una figlia ancora giovane...
> Non ti senti di troppo?
> E quando siete tutti e 4 insieme come ti senti nei confronti di tuo marito e di sua moglie?
> Se tuo marito si fosse comportato così lo avresti preso a calci!


I miei figli sono diventati autonomi  anche grazie al fatto che li amo, li adoro ma li ho esortati e aiutati ad affrancarsi. non mi mancano perchè li sento sempre accanto a me , non li ho mai considerati un investimento  e ho sempre mantenuto  una certa autonomia affettiva. Forse mi si può accusare del contrario di non aver mai rinuciato del tutto a interessi amicizie  e lavoro per loro...
Se in questa storia c'è una cosa che non mi coglie sono i sensi di colpa.. nei confronti di mio marito che sa perfettamente
 quello che (non) provo più per lui..a ognuno le sue responsabilità e nel fallimento lui ha le sue. non di certo nei confronti di sua moglie e se quando ci troviamo tutti insieme ( fra l'altro è sempre lui a proporlo ) non ci sto bene è perchè non mi posso certo comportare  come vorrei... L'oste è stato chiaro fin dall'inizio. non ho fatto i conti con i miei sentimenti e questa è la mia colpa grave...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna non la consideri un'avversaria...altrimenti sai che roba...


non mi interessano i confronti...mi sono innamorata dell'uomo che ha sposato lei... tutto lì...non è è una guerra fra me  e lei


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non stai inconsciamente sperando che qualcosa cambi?
> Come se fossi convinta che dipenda da te, da quanto sai tenere duro e 'combattere' per questo amore?
> Occhio perchè è una strada che ti conduce giù in picchiata... ed appigli ai quali aggrapparti, da quello che ci riporti, lui non te ne sta dando manco uno!
> Scusa la brutalità XD


Lo so...ed è per questo che sto cercando di " smettere"... prima di sfracellarmi al suolo...
Per ora e da un pò... non faccio progetti, stando attenta a non crearmi aspettative...razionalmente ci sono...devo solo spiegarlo alla mia pancia, al mio cuore... Niente appigli lo so bene....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma perché non dirgli tutto ciò che hai scritto qui e come ti senti?
> non saresti più vulnerabile di quanto lo sia già
> e non peggioreresti nemmeno le cose più di quanto lo siano già
> 
> hai paura?


si....lui sa come mi sento... ma non può e vuole cambiare lo stato delle cose...


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si....lui sa come mi sento... ma non può e vuole cambiare lo stato delle cose...


Senti, ma allora imponigli per lo meno uno stop a queste umilianti uscite a quattro, dalle quali esci ogni volta col cuore a pezzetti e che mi sembrano una crudeltà nei tuoi riguardi e una colossale presa per i fondelli nei confronti di sua moglie (tuo marito è già un po' più protetto dallo stato delle cose tra di voi).
Insomma, che reciti la parte del marito innamorato davanti ad un'altra platea. E se non gli si gonfia più il petto d'orgoglio a sentirsi l'uomo conteso tra due donne peggio per lui. 
Eccheccavolo.


----------



## elena_ (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si....lui sa come mi sento... ma non può e vuole cambiare lo stato delle cose...


e allora, amica mia, non puoi proprio farci niente
mi dispiace, anche perché credo di conoscere bene quella paura


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, ma allora imponigli per lo meno uno stop a queste umilianti uscite a quattro, dalle quali esci ogni volta col cuore a pezzetti e che mi sembrano una crudeltà nei tuoi riguardi e una colossale presa per i fondelli nei confronti di sua moglie (tuo marito è già un po' più protetto dallo stato delle cose tra di voi).
> Insomma, che reciti la parte del marito innamorato davanti ad un'altra platea. E se non gli si gonfia più il petto d'orgoglio a sentirsi l'uomo conteso tra due donne peggio per lui.
> Eccheccavolo.


E' quello che farò....ma adesso non esageriamo Non si comporta affatto come un maritino innamorato. anzi non la sfiiora mai e nemmeno la guarda negli occhi quando le parla ...persino mio marito , pur consapevole delle condizioni del nostro rapporto. mi fa notare la freddezza fra di loro...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' quello che farò....ma adesso non esageriamo Non si comporta affatto come un maritino innamorato. anzi non la sfiiora mai e nemmeno la guarda negli occhi quando le parla ...persino mio marito , pur consapevole delle condizioni del nostro rapporto. mi fa notare la freddezza fra di loro...


Beh, io questo



marina ha detto:


> Tornando a ieri....mentre a tavola si parlava di viaggi, di vacanze e lui si rivolgeva alla moglie con dei discorsi del tipo " è tempo che torniamo in Toscana" o " Prima che faccia freddo andiamo a fare un giro a Venezia" o parlavano della macchina nuova che hanno acquistato



gliel'avrei fatto ingoiare insieme al piatto di portata. Io.
Soprattutto considerato che sa benissimo come ti senti, e quindi non ha neanche la scusante dell'essere ignaro.
Poi, se pensi che esagero, mi dispiace.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, io questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No che non esageri.... e in qualche modo  sta pagando il fio....è tutto il giorno che mi tempesta di messaggi
e dediche romantiche... e io ho risposto il minimo sindacale ; buongiorno e buona notte....l'ultimo. or ora, aveva questo tono
"certo che quando non siamo insieme io per te non esisto proprio eh ?" ci vediamo domani ?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "*certo che quando non siamo insieme io per te non esisto proprio eh ?*" ci vediamo domani ?


Dovevi rispondergli che a te va pure peggio: non esisti nemmeno quando gli sei davanti :carneval:

No no, fidati: quest'uomo ha bisogno di un paio di calci nel popò.
E tu togli quelle fette di salame dagli occhi, che quest'anno il rosso non va di moda :up:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> è capitato di ritrovarci, raramente per fortuna,anche con sua moglie...*una donna timida, poco socievole e , ( fatemelo dire senza essere accusata di essere gelosa) veramente lontana da ogni tentazione..*.
> "





Non Registrato ha detto:


> la moglie che lavora part time * ( lista speciale per  invalidità )*


 * ( lista speciale per  invalidità ) *------> un dettaglio così rilevante,  c'entra infatti moltissimo con il discorso, un vero peccato non specificarlo... :unhappy:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non disprezzo nessuno  ma nemmeno la considero un'avversaria,


Vabbé, non hai detto apertamente: io la disprezzo e la odio. Hai fatto molta attenzione alle parole, vero.
Però tra le righe lo si percepisce comunque. Perlomeno che la disprezzi e la invidi.

ari


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I miei figli sono diventati autonomi  anche grazie al fatto che li amo, li adoro ma li ho esortati e aiutati ad affrancarsi. non mi mancano perchè li sento sempre accanto a me , non li ho mai considerati un investimento  e ho sempre mantenuto  una certa autonomia affettiva. Forse mi si può accusare del contrario di non aver mai rinuciato del tutto a interessi amicizie  e lavoro per loro...
> Se in questa storia c'è una cosa che non mi coglie sono i sensi di colpa.. nei confronti di mio marito che sa perfettamente
> quello che (non) provo più per lui..a ognuno le sue responsabilità e nel fallimento lui ha le sue. non di certo nei confronti di sua moglie e se quando ci troviamo tutti insieme ( fra l'altro è sempre lui a proporlo ) non ci sto bene è *perchè non mi posso certo comportare  come vorrei*... L'oste è stato chiaro fin dall'inizio. non ho fatto i conti con i miei sentimenti e questa è la mia colpa grave...


...marì...ma lo sai 
che riesci proprio a farmi girare i coglioni?
neanche la matraini:up:ci riesce come te...

ma la smetti di raccontarti e raccontarci tutte ste frittole?
...io posso, lui non può...io vorrei lui non vuole.. lui non la ama...ama me.
..io ho figli autonomi, lui nà demente di 15 anni...io ho soldi.. lui no...
io farei, io direi... se allora hai tutte queste possibilità, perchè non hai ancora fatto
l'inica cosa giusta, che dovresti fare?
mollare il beccaccione e renderti libera e disponibile per lui... e vedere cosa fa...
se non lo hai ancora fatto e perchè già sai cosa veramente farebbe lui:
restare con la cozza nonostante tutta te..
e allora ti comporti di conseguenza:
restare con il cornuto nonostante niente lui.
avanti con la prossima frittola...


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, ma allora imponigli per lo meno uno stop a queste umilianti uscite a quattro, dalle quali esci ogni volta col cuore a pezzetti* e che mi sembrano una crudeltà nei tuoi riguardi e una colossale presa per i fondelli nei confronti di sua moglie* (tuo marito è già un po' più protetto dallo stato delle cose tra di voi).
> Insomma, che reciti la parte del marito innamorato davanti ad un'altra platea.


Leda, questa volta non concordo...

Proprio perché Marina, come dicono in Romagna, sta facendo tutta questa _gnola_ con D. perché finalmente lasci la moglie, lui si sente probabilmente quello preso per i fondelli, dal momento che i patti sono sempre stati chiari.

E i patti non erano: "Se son rose fioriranno", ma piuttosto: "Queste son rose che non fioriranno".

Se Marina non lo capisce con le buone  e non si rassegna, ci sono le maniere più forti per farle capire il concetto. 
Prima di arrivare al punto di dirle: "Ma che _borsa _che sei! Ma smettila perché se insisti ci lasciamo", lui la mette di fronte all'evidenza di una situazione matrimoniale che non intende abbandonare, come da accordi tra l'altro. 
Come? Proponendo queste simpatiche cene tra amici... 

Se poi i sentimenti di Marina sono talmente forti che lei non accetta quello che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, cinicamente vien da dire che è un problema suo... così come lei giustamente sottolinea che il rispetto verso la moglie è un problema di D. e non suo....

ari


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io farei, io direi... se allora hai tutte queste possibilità, perchè non hai ancora fatto
> l'inica cosa giusta, che dovresti fare?


Stavo per dirlo io...
Per me non ha senso tutta questa commedia del lasciare una persona "solo se prima Tizio lascia la sua compagna, altrimenti no". Un po' come quel gioco da bambini: Spogliati prima tu che dopo mi spoglio io... 

Io dico, se tu non hai più niente da condividere con tuo marito, lascialo a prescindere. Perché non puoi lasciarlo? Tecnicamente lo puoi fare quando vuoi, indipendentemente dalle azioni del tuo D.

ari


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...marì...ma lo sai
> che riesci proprio a farmi girare i coglioni?
> neanche la matraini:up:ci riesce come te...
> 
> ...


Quoto il concetto..
Ma lui avrá tutto il diritto di comportarsi come meglio crede con sua moglie? È SUA MOGLIE. Ma ci mancava solo che il mio amante venisse a dirmi, quando mi vedeva con mio marito, che non era d'accordo su come mi comportavo con lui. Ma non sono micz affari suoi ma scherziamo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Leda, questa volta non concordo...
> 
> Proprio perché Marina, come dicono in Romagna, sta facendo tutta questa _gnola_ con D. perché finalmente lasci la moglie, lui si sente probabilmente quello preso per i fondelli, dal momento che i patti sono sempre stati chiari.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Stavo per dirlo io...
> Per me non ha senso tutta questa commedia del lasciare una persona "solo se prima Tizio lascia la sua compagna, altrimenti no". Un po' come quel gioco da bambini: Spogliati prima tu che dopo mi spoglio io...
> 
> Io dico, se tu non hai più niente da condividere con tuo marito, lascialo a prescindere. Perché non puoi lasciarlo? Tecnicamente lo puoi fare quando vuoi, indipendentemente dalle azioni del tuo D.
> ...


Ari quoto


----------



## Marina (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Leda, questa volta non concordo...
> 
> Proprio perché Marina, come dicono in Romagna, sta facendo tutta questa _gnola_ con D. perché finalmente lasci la moglie, lui si sente probabilmente quello preso per i fondelli, dal momento che i patti sono sempre stati chiari.
> 
> ...


Certo che lo è un problema mio, un problema che sto cercando di risolvere, ho semplicemente sbagliato, evidentemente, ad espormi alla gogna...certi concetti e opinioni si possono esprimere senza tutto questo livore buona giornata


----------



## Marina (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ari quoto


Tecnicamente...e in pratica l'ho già fatto, l'ultimo passo è quello di buttarlo fuori di casa 
Sinceramente ? mi manca la forza di vedere un uomo di 63 anni , a cui tutto sommato voglio bene, andare a vivere
 da solo in uno squallido mini appartamento...Che mi crediate o meno


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli che a te va pure peggio: non esisti nemmeno quando gli sei davanti :carneval:
> 
> No no, fidati: quest'uomo ha bisogno di un paio di calci nel popò.
> E tu togli quelle fette di salame dagli occhi, che quest'anno il rosso non va di moda :up:



non gli ho risposto affatto invece.... a parte un laconico buona notte....
siamo alla frutta e lui lo sente....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...



Da quello che leggo sei una donna molto acculturata, vivi una vita "agiata" e soddisfacente.
Non voglio ora offendere sia inteso questo, ma alla cultura di solito ci si avvicina con l'intelligenza, e quello che hai fatto, in qualsiasi maniera sia successa è successa e stop, ora sei a sfogarti a raccontarci e chissà per quali altri motivi, ora mi chiedo vuoi degli spunti per capire come comportarti o vuoi delle scusanti per continuare a non essere intelligente? perchè che tu abbia cultura è chiaro, che tu non voglia usare il cervello per capire che tutto quello che hai fatto, che avete fatto è sbagliato e bisogna chiudere è anche chiaro. cosa fare ? chiudi la storia parlando con lui, e digli divorziamo dai nostri partner, se tu o lui non volete farlo, il resto che accadrà sono soltanto delle scusanti.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> * ( lista speciale per  invalidità ) *------> un dettaglio così rilevante,  c'entra infatti moltissimo con il discorso, un vero peccato non specificarlo... :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il dettaglio, doveva servire a comprendere che in caso di separazione le carte sono tutte a suo favore...
diciamo che non mi è particolarmente simpatica ? certo ! se poi sono biasimabile.. avanti tutta !!!


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per  raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


Le cose col tempo possono anche cambiare e quello che si pensa oggi domani può non essere più, le nostre convinzioni domani possono essere altre. 
Non voglio crearti illusioni. Pero' credo che tu debba chiarire in te alcune cose e poi iniziare a parlarne con lui, a ragionare con lui. Ma devi buttargli li' i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi sentimenti lasciandoli sedimentare.
Non fatti abbagliare dalle apparenze, dalle attenzioni verso la moglie in presenza dell'amante... chissà come si sarà sentito verso di lei vista la tua presenza.
Io ti posso solo dire che ad un anno dell'inizio della nostra storia lui dichiarava che mai e poi mai si sarebbe separato e sarebbe venuto meno all'impegno che si era preso. Ora e' all'orlo della separazione. Certo bisogna anche vedere il matrimonio che ci sta dietro. Ma questo solo per farti capire che in un rapporto bisogna parlare e confrontarsi in due, senza paura. E lasciare tempo...
So che non e' facile vivere a compartimenti stagni, e' una palestra emotiva continua. L'importante e' non fermarsi li', ma cercare di capire e andare oltre nel nostro percorso di crescita.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo sei una donna molto acculturata, vivi una vita "agiata" e soddisfacente.
> Non voglio ora offendere sia inteso questo, ma alla cultura di solito ci si avvicina con l'intelligenza, e quello che hai fatto, in qualsiasi maniera sia successa è successa e stop, ora sei a sfogarti a raccontarci e chissà per quali altri motivi, ora mi chiedo vuoi degli spunti per capire come comportarti o vuoi delle scusanti per continuare a non essere intelligente? perchè che tu abbia cultura è chiaro, che tu non voglia usare il cervello per capire che tutto quello che hai fatto, che avete fatto è sbagliato e bisogna chiudere è anche chiaro. cosa fare ? chiudi la storia parlando con lui, e digli divorziamo dai nostri partner, se tu o lui non volete farlo, il resto che accadrà sono soltanto delle scusanti.


Ne parlavo giusto con un'amica   ( L'amica ) ieri sera....
Se in queste questioni si potesse usare solo il raziocinio non ci sarebbero nè problemi nè tentennamenti...Purtroppo
almeno io, vivo in balìà delle mie emozioni dei sentimenti che provo e il fatto di  essermi denudata qui dentro ne è la prova..
la cultura e l'intelligenza se ne vanno a p.....ne quando si è profondamente coinvolti e le opinioni degli altri possono, perchè no ? darti qualche scossa benefica...Non cerco nè approvazione nè tantomeno consigli determinanti.... navigo a vista
Grazie comunque


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..in ultima analisi..
> secondo te non si separa...
> perchè non sa dove andare?
> non perchè alla fine, ma proprio alla fine... fine...
> preferisce comunque quella cozza della moglie a te.



che stile Spider!


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me non sei innamorata, sei solo annoiata e alla ricerca di emozioni nuove e di motivi di vita.
> Ma attenzione, puoi far male ad altre persone, e la prima a cui stai facnedo male sei proprio tu!:smile:


 ferita ci diamo alla pissicologia?
Dopo averle detto che secondo te tradisce per la sindrome da nido vuoto.
Poi perchè è annoiata...

Ho quasi paura a continuare a leggere.
Cosa scriverai ora...che è la menopausa che le da in testa?

Se non leggi amore nelle parole della non registrata ma noia e sindromi varie...la tua acrimonia è davvero alta.
Quanti tenpo è passato dal tradimento ora?
Più di un anno vero?

fai tu


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, ma allora imponigli per lo meno uno stop a queste umilianti uscite a quattro, dalle quali esci ogni volta col cuore a pezzetti e che mi sembrano una crudeltà nei tuoi riguardi e una colossale presa per i fondelli nei confronti di sua moglie (tuo marito è già un po' più protetto dallo stato delle cose tra di voi).
> Insomma, che reciti la parte del marito innamorato davanti ad un'altra platea. E se non gli si gonfia più il petto d'orgoglio a sentirsi l'uomo conteso tra due donne peggio per lui.
> Eccheccavolo.


brava


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Le cose col tempo possono anche cambiare e quello che si pensa oggi domani può non essere più, le nostre convinzioni domani possono essere altre.
> Non voglio crearti illusioni. Pero' credo che tu debba chiarire in te alcune cose e poi iniziare a parlarne con lui, a ragionare con lui. Ma devi buttargli li' i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi sentimenti lasciandoli sedimentare.
> Non fatti abbagliare dalle apparenze, dalle attenzioni verso la moglie in presenza dell'amante... chissà come si sarà sentito verso di lei vista la tua presenza.
> Io ti posso solo dire che ad un anno dell'inizio della nostra storia lui dichiarava che mai e poi mai si sarebbe separato e sarebbe venuto meno all'impegno che si era preso. Ora e' all'orlo della separazione. Certo bisogna anche vedere il matrimonio che ci sta dietro. Ma questo solo per farti capire che in un rapporto bisogna parlare e confrontarsi in due, senza paura. E lasciare tempo...
> So che non e' facile vivere a compartimenti stagni, e' una palestra emotiva continua. L'importante e' non fermarsi li', ma cercare di capire e andare oltre nel nostro percorso di crescita.


Lui sa come mi sento, ne abbiamo parlato fin troppo e  so che le cose non cambieranno certo , non a breve...Devo solo capire io se e per quanto tempo, accontentarmi delle briciole... come dicevo  prima, sto navigando a vista forte dei miei sentimenti e perchè no? anche dei suoi...finchè non affondiamo. Nel frattempo cerco altre valvole di sfogo ( tipo qui) per non riversargli addosso i miei dubbi e la mia sofferenza... non servirebbe ad altro che creare tensioni....Quando siamo insieme stiamo benissimo. condividiamo interessi e passioni oltre che il nostro " amore " ...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ferita ci diamo alla pissicologia?
> Dopo averle detto che secondo te tradisce per la sindrome da nido vuoto.
> Poi perchè è annoiata...
> 
> ...


mi stavo giusto chiedendo.... nessuno che alluda a una crisi menopausale ?


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi stavo giusto chiedendo.... nessuno che alluda a una crisi menopausale ?


dai, facciamola fuori subito.

Scusa cara, hai pensato alla menopausa?
sai, con tutta quella guerra atomica che fanno le ovaie prima di auto distruggersi, la cosa non è da sottovalutare.
hai provato con i cerotti?

A me non funzionavano quindi ho cominciato a pagare uomini escort.
ha funzionato.




Jesus.....


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

ma io non so con che animo si possa frequentare amante + rispettivi coniugi
sono single ed ho come regola ferrea di non uscire con uomini sposati, figuriamoci frequentarne le mogli!
dovevi evitare come la peste situazioni del genere, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne parlavo giusto con un'amica   ( L'amica ) ieri sera....
> Se in queste questioni si potesse usare solo il raziocinio non ci sarebbero nè problemi nè tentennamenti...Purtroppo
> almeno io, vivo in balìà delle mie emozioni dei sentimenti che provo e il fatto di  essermi denudata qui dentro ne è la prova..
> la cultura e l'intelligenza se ne vanno a p.....ne quando si è profondamente coinvolti e le opinioni degli altri possono, perchè no ? darti qualche scossa benefica...Non cerco nè approvazione nè tantomeno consigli determinanti.... navigo a vista
> Grazie comunque


Continuerò ad essere schietto, come sempre d'altronde, emozioni? sentimenti? ma di cosa stai parlando? emozioni e sentimenti sono e devono essere reali, non frutto di fantasia, a meno che! non parliamo di semplici scopate che fanno sentire vivi, perchè nel momento in cui si parla di emozioni o sentimenti reali, andiamo a parlare di altro, parliamo di mariti di mogli, di bollette da pagare di figli da crescere, e di quell'educazione che abbiamo dentro, se poi tu come tanti volete prendervi per il culo cercando scusanti come emozioni e sensazioni, allora ok accomodatevi. 

Tu qua dentro ti sei denudata, prova a farlo con tuo marito, e vediamo cosa ne esce fuori, ma se lo farai sii schietta con te stessa e con quello che stai asserendo qua dentro, e non far uscire quel lampo di amore e lacrime che escono a quasi tutti come se in quel momento si fosse scoperto l'amore per il partner. 

Non prendertela, io scrivo solo quello che penso, sbagliato o giusto che sia. Basta considerarlo sbagliato ed il problema è risolto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...



Ciao Marina!

E' un po' come assitere alla scomposizione delle più piccole unità dei rapporti tra le persone ed alla loro strana e stravagante ricomposizione in un luogo straniante, come certi manichini che troneggiano in una piazza metafisica, in un tempo sbagliato, e con lo stesso senso d'incongruenza che avrebbe un Neandethal con un telefono cellulare in mano, e per ragioni vividamente paradossali, alla pari di un disperso nel deserto che muore di sete mentre ha ancora la borraccia piena d'acqua, il figurarsi nella mente il tuo ruolo da gran buscòna associato alla liquidità della prosa con la quale lo ammanti.
Per questo hai tutto il mio apprezzamento.
Nondimeno questo giocare a stacciaburàtto tra vetusti, alieni da ogni stoicismo, getta, anche contro ogni più strigliante intenzione, una sorta di raggio Roentgen più sull'intenzione che trascende il bisogno fisico e sentimentale, che sulla compassione di genere cui spesso si associano, in una specie di contratto sociale perverso e pietistico, le disposizioni di chi ascolta prima ancora delle intenzioni del narratore.
Quando si assite a questa simonìa di cariche altolocate nel consorzio dei piagnoni, vien davvero presto a noia non solo il titolo ma anche la corte del titolato in questione, quasi come un quacchero che miracoleggi sentendosi la divina incarnazione della propria epoca per poi scoprirsi prodotto seriale fuoriuscito da stampi durissimi eppure già ben usurati.
Eppure, in te, si assiste ad un mormorio differente, come un angelus argentino, che recita 'fai di mei il tuo tempio, o uomo che non posso avere' mentre, in un controcanto quantomai dissonante, un bassotuba decrepito ti fa eco dicendo 'fanculo'.
Ecco dove finisce la progettualità sbagliata.
Perchè essa non può essere figlia dell'amore vero così come tra Socrate e Platone, neppure dopo decenni di cattività in una conigliera blindata, potrebbe mai nascere un figlio.
I progetti buoni li si lascino agli ingegneri, quelli stravaganti agli architetti, quelli inutili agli economisti, quelli deludenti alle donne e quelli irrealizzabili agli uomini .
Gli amanti li si lascino fuori da questa calamità futuribile in cui mandibole slogate da migliaia di "non posso" diventano un'anafora tombale per mani che si intrecciano pensando di essere puerili e paffute mentre in realtà sono l'epilogo scontato di un film di Romero.
Il tuo bel gonzo dalla moglie sciatta non è più facile a slamarsi di te, semplicemente egli non ha abboccato ad un amo senza verme, gettato in uno stagno senz'acqua da una pescatrice che non visto neppure una puntata di Sampei.
La vera canna non fu il morbido bambù del nonno artigiano, ma la durlindana di un cavaliere che il suo piccolo graal ce l'aveva già sul comodino della sua esausta camera da letto, e tu non hai nulla da spartire con chi non nulla ha dividere.
Ed anche per questo ti apprezzo.
Perchè, infondo, lo sapevi già.

Ciao!


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui sa come mi sento, ne abbiamo parlato fin troppo e  so che le cose non cambieranno certo , non a breve...Devo solo capire io se e per quanto tempo, accontentarmi delle briciole... come dicevo  prima, sto navigando a vista forte dei miei sentimenti e perchè no? anche dei suoi...finchè non affondiamo. Nel frattempo cerco altre valvole di sfogo ( tipo qui) per non riversargli addosso i miei dubbi e la mia sofferenza... non servirebbe ad altro che creare tensioni....Quando siamo insieme stiamo benissimo. condividiamo interessi e passioni oltre che il nostro " amore " ...


Si può imparare a gestire i propri sentimenti ed emozioni. Non e' facile ma si può fare.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Marina ha detto:


> Tecnicamente...e in pratica l'ho già fatto, l'ultimo passo è quello di buttarlo fuori di casa
> Sinceramente ? mi manca la forza di vedere un uomo di 63 anni , a cui tutto sommato voglio bene, andare a vivere
> da solo in uno squallido mini appartamento...Che mi crediate o meno


Ma io mica ti sto dicendo di buttarlo fuori, anzi ci penserei bene se la situazione è questa (età e altro)
Però se il tuo amante mollasse la moglie tutti questi scurpoli  te li faresti?
Questo è il dubbio che ho


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli che a te va pure peggio: non esisti nemmeno quando gli sei davanti :carneval:
> 
> No no, fidati: quest'uomo ha bisogno di un paio di calci nel popò.
> E tu togli quelle fette di salame dagli occhi, che quest'anno il rosso non va di moda :up:



ti stavo leggendo attentamente

quoto qui per condividere tutti i tuoi post precedenti

standing ovation


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...marì...ma lo sai
> che riesci proprio a farmi girare i coglioni?
> *neanche la matraini:up:ci riesce come te...*
> 
> ...



son proprio il tuo sogno erotico segreto...


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> son proprio il tuo sogno erotico segreto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io sono quello di kid!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ferita ci diamo alla pissicologia?
> Dopo averle detto che secondo te tradisce per la sindrome da nido vuoto.
> Poi perchè è annoiata...
> 
> ...



ecco brava tebe,

con la tua leggiadria hai scongiurato lo sfracello che avrei fatto...miiiii


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...marì...ma lo sai
> che riesci proprio a farmi girare i coglioni?
> neanche la matraini:up:ci riesce come te...
> 
> ...



Ma sai che mi piaci ?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non so con che animo si possa frequentare amante + rispettivi coniugi


Al di là di tutto, se fossi amico del marito di qualcuna non ce la farei a far iniziare alcunchè per quanto possa intrigarmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io sono quello di kid!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che ti limonerebbe duro 

che fatica essere i sogni erotici di.

tocca depilarsi ed essere in ordine tutti i santi giorni, vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che ti limonerebbe duro
> 
> che fatica essere i sogni erotici di.
> 
> tocca depilarsi ed essere in ordine tutti i santi giorni, vero? :rotfl:


Io pure me lo depilo.... un po... e non sono femmina, ma duro si.

Ciao bella.


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco brava tebe,
> 
> con la tua leggiadria hai scongiurato lo sfracello che avrei fatto...miiiii


lo sai che sono la parte flap flap e rosa minipony della coppia delle Divine.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto, se fossi amico del marito di qualcuna non ce la farei a far iniziare alcunchè per quanto possa intrigarmi.


Lui NON è un'amico di mio marito... l'amicizia è nata fra me e lui 4 anni fa.... nel frattempo ci sono state delle occasioni.
 quasi tutte relative alle attività dell'associazione, nelle quali si sono incontrati, conosciuti...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui NON è un'amico di mio marito... l'amicizia è nata fra me e lui 4 anni fa.... nel frattempo ci sono state delle occasioni.
> quasi tutte relative alle attività dell'associazione, nelle quali si sono incontrati, conosciuti...



sarò breve..
trombare un uomo sposato vada pure...
ma sedersi a tavola con la moglie....fare conversazione...

è troppo...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui NON è un'amico di mio marito... l'amicizia è nata fra me e lui 4 anni fa.... nel frattempo ci sono state delle occasioni.
> quasi tutte relative alle attività dell'associazione, nelle quali si sono incontrati, conosciuti...


Se non ho capito male lui ha conosciuto prima te, poi tuo marito e DOPO è diventato il tuo amante. Adesso, voglio dire: non siamo ragazzini, no? Se conosco, anche se non ci sono amico ma diciamo un buon conoscente, tuo marito e dopo gli scopo la moglie senza pietà sono un traditore doppio. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò breve..
> trombare un uomo sposato vada pure...
> ma sedersi a tavola con la moglie....fare conversazione...
> 
> è troppo...


Turba abbastanza anche me.
Mi pare un modo malato per poter dire a se stessi: "Lo vedi? Io e te esistiamo veramente, eccoci qui nella realtà."
Però mi dà un po' i brividi. E neanche tanto per una questione di morale, ma perchè dà la misura di quanto poco sappiano confrontarsi entrambi con la realtà vera e con le scelte che questa esige.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dai, facciamola fuori subito.
> 
> Scusa cara, hai pensato alla menopausa?
> sai, con tutta quella guerra atomica che fanno le ovaie prima di auto distruggersi, la cosa non è da sottovalutare.
> ...


mi dai un'ottima idea.... peccato che la crisi abbia colpito anche me.... costano molto ? hi hi hi


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarò breve..
> trombare un uomo sposato vada pure...
> ma sedersi a tavola con la moglie....fare conversazione...
> 
> è troppo...


Brava Annuccia!!:up:

@ Tebe: io avrò fatto della psicologia spicciola (dimenticando ahimè la menopausa che sicuramente sta giocando un ruolo importante nella vicenda!), ma davvero la signora ha bisogno di una psicologa vera e seria.
A cena in 4 è inconcepibile, ha ragione Annuccia!
Ma ce l'hanno un po' di dignità 'ste persone?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male lui ha conosciuto prima te, poi tuo marito e DOPO è diventato il tuo amante. Adesso, voglio dire: non siamo ragazzini, no? Se conosco, anche se non ci sono amico ma diciamo un buon conoscente, tuo marito e dopo gli scopo la moglie senza pietà sono un traditore doppio. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


No non lo siamo e hai capito bene... Non hai pensato che invece i traditi possiamo essere noi ?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo siamo e hai capito bene... Non hai pensato che invece i traditi possiamo essere noi ?


Spiegati meglio, vuoi?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Brava Annuccia!!:up:
> 
> @ Tebe: io avrò fatto della psicologia spicciola (dimenticando ahimè la menopausa che sicuramente sta giocando un ruolo importante nella vicenda!), ma davvero la signora ha bisogno di una psicologa vera e seria.
> A cena in 4 è inconcepibile, ha ragione Annuccia!
> Ma ce l'hanno un po' di dignità 'ste persone?


errata corridge  eravamo il 5 ( pure la figlia )


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo siamo e hai capito bene... *Non hai pensato che invece i traditi possiamo essere noi ?*


*

PER FAVORE...NO...NO.....

*


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Turba abbastanza anche me.
> Mi pare un modo malato per poter dire a se stessi: "Lo vedi? Io e te esistiamo veramente, eccoci qui nella realtà."
> Però mi dà un po' i brividi. E neanche tanto per una questione di morale, ma perchè dà la misura di quanto poco sappiano confrontarsi entrambi con la realtà vera e con le scelte che questa esige.



brava Leda:up:

c'è da dire che anche lui...non ha evitato:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sai che sono la parte flap flap e rosa minipony della coppia delle Divine.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mentre io sarei questa?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio, vuoi?


Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
ad esempio per non aver  mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
star male e autodistruggersi... ora sta bene grazie al cielo ma la sua incapacità di supportarmi mi ha allontanata.. e lui lo sa..
E visto che qui si riduce sempre tutto al " trombare " che mi dici del fatto che si nega, nemmeno più cercando delle scuse da circa 3 anni? La situazione è simile anche per " lui" o così dice...


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


chi va per mare... questi "pesci" piglia :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Turba abbastanza anche me.
> Mi pare un modo malato per poter dire a se stessi: "Lo vedi? Io e te esistiamo veramente, eccoci qui nella realtà."
> Però mi dà un po' i brividi. E neanche tanto per una questione di morale, ma perchè dà la misura di quanto poco sappiano confrontarsi entrambi con la realtà vera e con le scelte che questa esige.



forse hai ragione.... ma i primi a illudersi di essere "reali" siamo noi...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che anche lui...non ha evitato:singleeye:


Eh no, infatti non attribuivo la responsabilità a Marina; sembra che sia una situazione fortemente voluta da lui, soprattutto, e che a lei fa male, quindi è una doppia fesseria assecondarlo 
Provavo soltanto a chiedermi cosa l'avesse spinta ad accettare.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> errata corridge eravamo il 5 ( pure la figlia )


ma che è la nuova serie di Beatifull?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse hai ragione.... ma i primi a illudersi di essere "reali" siamo noi...


Esatto, stavo parlando proprio di voi due.
Il verbo _illudersi_ mi sembra azzeccato.
Non è questo il modo di fare presa sulla realtà, te ne stai accorgendo anche tu...


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non hai pensato che invece i traditi possiamo essere noi ?


Può essere. E posso immaginare a cosa tu ti riferisca, le problematiche e le crisi di coppia saranno pure diverse ma tutte sovrapponibili se intese come conseguenza del degrado temporale.

Ma non credo tu possa concederti di fare un parallelismo simile.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh no, infatti non attribuivo la responsabilità a Marina; sembra che sia una situazione fortemente voluta da lui, soprattutto, e che a lei fa male, quindi è una doppia fesseria assecondarlo
> Provavo soltanto a chiedermi cosa l'avesse spinta ad accettare.



prova ad  indovinare


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma che è la nuova serie di Beatifull?


E' tornato! Pure bello infiammato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
> Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
> Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
> ad esempio per non aver  mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
> ...



ok, hai ragione.

non formalizziamoci troppo sulle uscite in gruppo, lo dico soprattutto per quelli che si sono stracciati le vesti D)
che non è quello il punto.

qui apri uno scenario che meriterebbe un saggio.

però in poche parole io ti dico questo:
definisci la situazione con tuo marito, a tutti i costi.
elencagli quello che a te non va giù.
fa che lui ti elenchi cosa non gli va giù.

definitevi, insomma.

senza delegare all'amante il sollievo momentaneo dei VOSTRI (a questo punto) gravi problemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh no, infatti non attribuivo la responsabilità a Marina; sembra che sia una situazione fortemente voluta da lui, soprattutto, e che a lei fa male, quindi è una doppia fesseria assecondarlo
> Provavo soltanto a chiedermi cosa l'avesse spinta ad accettare.


semplice la risposta... il fatto di poterci vedere anche quando non si potrebbe... ma è stata l'ultima  volta
già comunicato....


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> errata corridge eravamo il 5 ( pure la figlia )



Se ti senti fiera di prendere in giro tutta 'sta gente...contenta te! 
Per me non sei una persona corretta, nè seria, nè dignitosa...ma ognuno ha i suoi canoni dell'onestà.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, stavo parlando proprio di voi due.
> Il verbo _illudersi_ mi sembra azzeccato.
> Non è questo il modo di fare presa sulla realtà, te ne stai accorgendo anche tu...


No non lo è....se sono qui a tentare di confrontarmi è proprio perchè sto cercando di uscirne...che non significa necessariamente
lasciarlo...ma semplicemente accettare, dentro di me, che questa sia una parentesi e di viverla per quello che è....


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
> Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
> Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
> ad esempio per non aver mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
> ...




HAI RAGIONE..

tuo marito ha aperto una falla...e tu ci sei cascata para para dentro...
è colpa sua...è sempre colpa del tradito...già...

hai smesso di amarlo come prima....e il che non è anormale..sono cose che capitano...siamo esseri umani...
e nulla è per sempre...
nel frattempo hai incontrato una persona completamente diversa....e ti sei a tua volta  scoperta diversa...e nulla in casa è più..come prima...





ma non ti sentire "tradita"
essere tradita è altro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se ti senti fiera di prendere in giro tutta 'sta gente...contenta te!
> Per me non sei una persona corretta, nè seria, nè dignitosa...ma ognuno ha i suoi canoni dell'onestà.



sì, ma la smettiamo con questi moralismi spicci?

prendere in giro, non prendere in giro....

è successo, è stata una porcata e un'incontinenza da parte loro e bla bla bla bla bla
se ne sono accorti
che poi certe cose non è così facile evitarle, soprattutto quando si vive in realtà sociali ridotte


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se ti senti fiera di prendere in giro tutta 'sta gente...contenta te!
> Per me non sei una persona corretta, nè seria, nè dignitosa...ma ognuno ha i suoi canoni dell'onestà.


probabilmente....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> HAI RAGIONE..
> 
> tuo marito ha aperto una falla...e tu ci sei cascata para para dentro...
> è colpa sua...è sempre colpa del tradito...già...
> ...



annuccia,
vuoi una ravanata pure tu, oggi?
basta che lo dici

e ti disintegro con due parole

su, dai...non far torto alla tua intelligenza


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma la smettiamo con questi moralismi spicci?
> 
> prendere in giro, non prendere in giro....
> 
> ...


Psicologia spicciola, moralismi spiccioli...io tutto "spicciolo" dico, secondo voi.
Allora giustifichiamo tutto e tutti, ma provate a trovarvi voi a tavola con vostro marito\moglie e l'amante, a parlare del più e del meno...poi mi dite se non li prendereste a "spiccioli calci nel culo".:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No che non esageri.... e in qualche modo  sta pagando il fio....è tutto il giorno che mi tempesta di messaggi
> e dediche romantiche... e io ho risposto il minimo sindacale ; buongiorno e buona notte....l'ultimo. or ora, aveva questo tono
> "certo che quando non siamo insieme io per te non esisto proprio eh ?" ci vediamo domani ?


che faccia di cazzo impunito.

e te lo scrive pure? 


scusate l originalità della mia espressione , che è banale ovviamente, ma un paio di schiaffi questi li meriterebbe.


e non ho nemmeno voglia di spiegare  il perchè.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se ti senti fiera di prendere in giro tutta 'sta gente...contenta te!
> Per me non sei una persona corretta, nè seria, nè dignitosa...ma ognuno ha i suoi canoni dell'onestà.


Per quanto si possa essere aperti a tutto, credo ci sia un limite ad ogni cosa. Rendere "partecipi" pure i figli assolutamente no.

Resta comprensibile il fatto che ci si possa trovare però nella condizione di non riuscire a separare più vita intima, privata e pubblica. In considerazione di questo sarebbbe quantomeno auspicabile che non si intrappendano relazioni troppo ingarbugliate.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> HAI RAGIONE..
> 
> tuo marito ha aperto una falla...e tu ci sei cascata para para dentro...
> è colpa sua...è sempre colpa del tradito...già...
> ...


No per me è proprio questa la definizione giusta... mi sono sentita tradita, offesa e umiliata dalla sua indifferenza... molto più che se mi avesse cornificata....


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli che a te va pure peggio: non esisti nemmeno quando gli sei davanti :carneval:
> 
> No no, fidati: quest'uomo ha bisogno di un paio di calci nel popò.
> E tu togli quelle fette di salame dagli occhi, che quest'anno il rosso non va di moda :up:


:up:


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No per me è proprio questa la definizione giusta... mi sono sentita tradita, offesa e umiliata dalla sua indifferenza... molto più che se mi avesse cornificata....



Potevi lasciarlo invece di cornificarlo e farlo mangiare insieme al tuo amante!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Psicologia spicciola, moralismi spiccioli...io tutto "spicciolo" dico, secondo voi.
> Allora giustifichiamo tutto e tutti, ma provate a trovarvi voi a tavola con vostro marito\moglie e l'amante, a parlare del più e del meno...poi mi dite se non li prendereste a "spiccioli calci nel culo".:mrgreen:



parlo con cognizione di causa

non ho mai caldeggiato e mai favorirò queste situazioni, ma mi sono successe

credi che uno stia lì a godere del fatto?
che si compiaccia di quanto è furbo e intelligente a riuscire a gestire una situazione del genere?

sei completamente fuori strada, guarda


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> annuccia,
> vuoi una *ravanata pure tu*, oggi?
> basta che lo dici
> 
> ...




FAI PURE....

mi dispiace solo sentire che si tradisce per colpa del marito/moglie....

secondo me sono cose che accadono a prescindere....


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però in poche parole io ti dico questo:
> definisci la situazione con tuo marito, a tutti i costi.
> elencagli quello che a te non va giù.
> fa che lui ti elenchi cosa non gli va giù.
> ...



:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma la smettiamo con questi moralismi spicci?
> 
> prendere in giro, non prendere in giro....
> 
> ...



dimentichi che lei è rimasta male, ha intravisto un futuro nel matrimonio del suo amante, e nessun futuro per lei

di questo si è accorta, secondo me

il che può essere anche un bene, poichè può portare ad una svolta


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, ma allora imponigli per lo meno uno stop a queste umilianti uscite a quattro, dalle quali esci ogni volta col cuore a pezzetti e che mi sembrano una crudeltà nei tuoi riguardi e una colossale presa per i fondelli nei confronti di sua moglie (tuo marito è già un po' più protetto dallo stato delle cose tra di voi).
> Insomma, che reciti la parte del marito innamorato davanti ad un'altra platea. E se non gli si gonfia più il petto d'orgoglio a sentirsi l'uomo conteso tra due donne peggio per lui.
> Eccheccavolo.



sto stronzo non sa nemmeno dove stia di casa l ammore.


nè per Marina nè per la moglie.

sono categorica.


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlo con cognizione di causa
> 
> non ho mai caldeggiato e mai favorirò queste situazioni, ma mi sono successe
> 
> ...


Non sono io fuori strada!!...è che non c'è proprio più rispetto per nessuno, mariti, figli, amanti, figli degli amanti...tutti calpestati per una scopata!
Mah...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> dimentichi che lei è rimasta male, ha intravisto un futuro nel matrimonio del suo amante, e nessun futuro per lei
> 
> di questo si è accorta, secondo me
> 
> il che può essere anche un bene, poichè può portare ad una svolta


Quoto. :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> FAI PURE....
> 
> mi dispiace solo sentire che si tradisce per colpa del marito/moglie....
> 
> secondo me sono cose che accadono a prescindere....


Non è questione di " colpe " ma di omissioni... e di lasciarlo definitivamente ci sto pensando....e lui lo sa
per questo evita come la peste di trovarsi troppo solo con me.....e evita pure qualunque discorso o approfondimento
Secondo me sa, sente che sono andata ma non vuole saperlo


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
> Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
> Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
> ad esempio per non aver  mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
> ...



ha un amante o troppo faticoso  muovere un dito per cercare anche quella?


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è questione di " colpe " ma di omissioni... e di lasciarlo definitivamente ci sto pensando....e lui lo sa
> per questo evita come la peste di trovarsi troppo solo con me.....e evita pure qualunque discorso o approfondimento
> Secondo me sa, sente che sono andata ma non vuole saperlo



Ma sei sicura? Guarda che gli uomini non pensano così tanto :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> dimentichi che lei è rimasta male, ha intravisto un futuro nel matrimonio del suo amante, e nessun futuro per lei
> 
> di questo si è accorta, secondo me
> 
> il che può essere anche un bene, poichè può portare ad una svolta


sono d'accordo
ora tocca a lei svoltare, però


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ha un amante o troppo faticoso  muovere un dito per cercare anche quella?


Non credo...è sempre stato tiepidino...quando mi sono stancata di tirare sempre io la carretta.... si è arenato...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è questione di " colpe " ma di omissioni... e di lasciarlo definitivamente ci sto pensando....e lui lo sa
> *per questo evita come la peste di trovarsi troppo solo con me.....e evita pure qualunque discorso o approfondimento
> Secondo me sa, sente che sono andata ma non vuole saperlo*


mi dispiace per lui molto..non deve essere bello....
smetti di farlo soffrire allora racconta lui tutto...
falla finita insomma...e meglio per entrambi no??

cmq ammetto che sono la persona sbagliata per dare certe risposte...


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è questione di " colpe " ma di omissioni... *e di lasciarlo definitivamente* ci sto pensando....e lui lo sa
> per questo evita come la peste di trovarsi troppo solo con me.....e evita pure qualunque discorso o approfondimento
> Secondo me sa, sente che sono andata ma non vuole saperlo


Marina, ma guarda che è quello che sta cercando .


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> HAI RAGIONE..
> 
> tuo marito ha aperto una falla...e tu ci sei cascata para para dentro...
> è colpa sua...è sempre colpa del tradito...già...
> ...


non è cascata in una falla .. ma su un "fallo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
> *Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
> *Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
> ad esempio per non aver mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
> ...


Sei convinta male. E comunque, venendo alla tua situazione: io credo che di solito la verità stia nel mezzo. E quindi occorrerebbe sentire l'altra campana, cioè tuo marito, che però non c'è. Se vi siete allontanati entrambi dopo tutti sti anni insieme e tre figli è probabile che, al limite, vi siate "traditi" entrambi. Ed in ogni caso, se il punto è sentirsi traditi dal proprio compagno fino a che che l'amante diventa una storia d'amore vera e propria, e siccome tu saresti, da quel che ho capito, pronta a lasciare tuo marito, non vedo perchè rimanerci insieme a prescindere da tutto. Sempre se non hai già cercato di recuperare il rapporto, perchè se non hai fatto dei tentativi in tutti questi anni vuol dire che, tutto sommato, il "traditore," di fatto e non, sicuramente non è lui.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è questione di " colpe " ma di omissioni... e di lasciarlo definitivamente ci sto pensando....e lui lo sa
> per questo evita come la peste di trovarsi troppo solo con me.....e evita pure qualunque discorso o approfondimento
> Secondo me sa, sente che sono andata ma non vuole saperlo


Quindi finalmente eccolo il nocciolo della questione. La vostra è una crisi profonda.

Il tuo tradimento è solo un diversivo, ma ti mette in condizione di capire che non è la strada giusta come non lo è nemmeno quella con tuo marito.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se vi siete allontanati entrambi dopo tutti sti anni insieme e tre figli è probabile che, al limite, vi siate "traditi" entrambi. Ed in ogni caso, se il punto è sentirsi traditi dal proprio compagno fini a che che l'amante diventa una storia d'amore vera e propria, e siccome tu saresti, da quel che ho capito, pronta a lasciare tuo marito, non vedo perchè rimanerci insieme a prescindere da tutto.  Sempre se non hai già cercato di recuperare il rapporto, perchè se non hai fatto dei tentativi in tutti questi anni vuol dire che, tutto sommato, il "traditore" di fatto e non, sicuramente non è lui.


Concordo. Bisogna sempre stare attenti a giudicare. Una coppia con tanti anni alle spalle genera tanti di quei problemi che definire solo un componente come responsabile non è solo azzardato, ma anche ridicolo.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei convinta male. E comunque, venendo alla tua situazione: io credo che di solito la verità stia nel mezzo. E quindi occorrerebbe sentire l'altra campana, cioè tuo marito, che però non c'è. Se vi siete allontanati entrambi dopo tutti sti anni insieme e tre figli è probabile che, al limite, vi siate "traditi" entrambi. Ed in ogni caso, se il punto è sentirsi traditi dal proprio compagno fino a che che l'amante diventa una storia d'amore vera e propria, e siccome tu saresti, da quel che ho capito, pronta a lasciare tuo marito, non vedo perchè rimanerci insieme a prescindere da tutto. Sempre se non hai già cercato di recuperare il rapporto, perchè se non hai fatto dei tentativi in tutti questi anni vuol dire che, tutto sommato, il "traditore," di fatto e non, sicuramente non è lui.





JON ha detto:


> Quindi finalmente eccolo il nocciolo della questione. La vostra è una crisi profonda.
> 
> Il tuo tradimento è solo un diversivo, ma ti mette in condizione di capire che non è la strada giusta come non lo è nemmeno quella con tuo marito.


Quoto entrambi! Joey ti ho approvato, con te Jon non posso, ma l'avrei fatto :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo. *Bisogna sempre stare attenti a giudicare. Una coppia con tanti anni alle spalle genera tanti di quei problemi che definire solo un componente come responsabile non è solo azzardato, ma anche ridicolo.*



ecco, bravo.Jon.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlo con cognizione di causa
> 
> non ho mai caldeggiato e mai favorirò queste situazioni, ma mi sono successe
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ho già risposto prima: mettetevi a tavola con vostro marito e la sua amante (ah..e vostra figlia di 15 anni) poi vediamo quanto pontificate in questo forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ho già risposto prima: mettetevi a tavola con vostro marito e la sua amante (ah..e vostra figlia di 15 anni) poi vediamo quanto pontificate in questo forum! :mrgreen:



Certe dinamiche a volte non si possono evitare quello che non si comprende è che non c'è nessun tipo di autocompiacimento. 
Rispetto assolutamente il vostro dolore di traditi, anzi leggendovi ho imparato molto e ho preso consapevolezze di certe cose.
Ma a volte avete una visione del tradimento, che io da traditrice so di non aver vissuto in quel modo e so che non riuscirò mai a farvi capire che non sempre è così.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi dispiace per lui molto..non deve essere bello....
> smetti di farlo soffrire allora racconta lui tutto...
> falla finita insomma...e meglio per entrambi no??
> 
> cmq ammetto che sono la persona sbagliata per dare certe risposte...


qualunque risposta tu possa dare.... non potresti mai essere una persona sbagliata


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certe dinamiche a volte non si possono evitare quello che non si comprende è che non c'è nessun tipo di autocompiacimento.
> Rispetto assolutamente il vostro dolore di traditi, anzi leggendovi ho imparato molto e ho preso consapevolezze di certe cose.
> Ma a volte avete una visione del tradimento, che io da traditrice so di non aver vissuto in quel modo e so che non riuscirò mai a farvi capire che non sempre è così.



Sedere a tavola con il marito, l'amante, la moglie dell'amante e la figlia dell' amante non è una visione del tradimento è una mancanza di rispetto terribile e ingiustificabile!
Ed invece di scrivere che si sente in colpa per la situazione che ha creato il suo problema è che lui dava importanza alla moglie...ma stiamo scherzando o cosa???


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certe dinamiche a volte non si possono evitare quello che non si comprende è che non c'è nessun tipo di autocompiacimento.
> Rispetto assolutamente il vostro dolore di traditi, anzi leggendovi ho imparato molto e ho preso consapevolezze di certe cose.
> *Ma a volte avete una visione del tradimento, che io da traditrice so di non aver vissuto in quel modo e so che non riuscirò mai a farvi capire che non sempre è così.*


*

*questo è vero...ed è normale...

motivo per cui spesso ho preferito mordermi la lingua invece di scrivere....perchè scusate i giri di parole capisco che non posso capire...

tranne per alcune cose che magari mi danno un po piu fastidio delle altre...(es.quando si parla di colpe..e quando si vogliono invertire i ruoli..per comodità)....

cmq...
aspetto le parole anzi le 2 parole di chiara...perchè si oggi avrei voglia di essere disintegrata...
nessun rancore..ovvio..
almeno per quanto mi riguarda non ne ho mai avuto...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> qualunque risposta tu possa dare.... non potresti mai essere una persona sbagliata


mi piacerebbe risponderti a modo mio..con la mia ironia..ma visto l'argomento del 3 d non mi pare il caso....


per adesso ti dico semplicemente grazie....


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sedere a tavola con il marito, l'amante, la moglie dell'amante e la figlia dell' amante non è una visione del tradimento è una mancanza di rispetto terribile e ingiustificabile!
> Ed invece di scrivere che si sente in colpa per la situazione che ha creato il suo problema è che lui dava importanza alla moglie...ma stiamo scherzando o cosa???


Ferita, il tuo punto di vista lo posso comprendere.

Marina è venuta qui per cercare di chiarirsi le idee, diversamente si sarebbe rivolta ad forum di carattere diverso.


Dovresti cercare di non giudicare il suo comportamento, non è quello che ha richiesto, ma aiutarla a fare chiarezza su stessa.


Non sei daccordo ?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe risponderti a modo mio..con la mia ironia..ma visto l'argomento del 3 d non mi pare il caso....
> 
> 
> per adesso ti dico semplicemente grazie....



annuccia guarda che è veramente quello penso:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sedere a tavola con il marito, l'amante, la moglie dell'amante e la figlia dell' amante non è una visione del tradimento è una mancanza di rispetto terribile e ingiustificabile!
> Ed invece di scrivere che si sente in colpa per la situazione che ha creato il suo problema è che lui dava importanza alla moglie...ma stiamo scherzando o cosa???


Sono d'accordo su tutto. Mai detto niente di diverso.
Solo che in queste situazioni non si gongola affatto. 
Purtroppo, non conosco i dettagli della loro storia, spesso non si possono evitare. Certo si potrebbe evitare di tradire ma non saremmo qui a parlarne


----------



## ferita (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ferita, il tuo punto di vista lo posso comprendere.
> 
> Marina è venuta qui per cercare di chiarirsi le idee, diversamente si sarebbe rivolta ad forum di carattere diverso.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace ma se Marina non comprende che non si può allargare la famiglia se gli altri componenti non lo sanno ha poche speranze di fare chiarezza su se stessa.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma se Marina non comprende che non si può allargare la famiglia se gli altri componenti non lo sanno ha poche speranze di fare chiarezza su se stessa.


Comprendere è un processo che va per gradi.
Un improvviso _insight_, magari facente seguito ad un episodio shockante, è il primo passo, poi servono tutti gli altri.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, qui ci vogliono Lothar e Rabarbaro... :idea:


Ari ma che cavolo si può dire ad una che ha il fegato di tradire con conoscenze di famiglia e che s'innamora di uno del genere..
Gran pelo sullo stomaco ad entrambi, non c'è che dire....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei convinta male. E comunque, venendo alla tua situazione: io credo che di solito la verità stia nel mezzo. E quindi occorrerebbe sentire l'altra campana, cioè tuo marito, che però non c'è. Se vi siete allontanati entrambi dopo tutti sti anni insieme e tre figli è probabile che, al limite, vi siate "traditi" entrambi. Ed in ogni caso, se il punto è sentirsi traditi dal proprio compagno fino a che che l'amante diventa una storia d'amore vera e propria, e siccome tu saresti, da quel che ho capito, pronta a lasciare tuo marito, non vedo perchè rimanerci insieme a prescindere da tutto. Sempre se non hai già cercato di recuperare il rapporto, perchè se non hai fatto dei tentativi in tutti questi anni vuol dire che, tutto sommato, il "traditore," di fatto e non, sicuramente non è lui.


Di tentativi ne ho fatti eccome no ? Se vi può consolare vengo or ora da una discussione , serena  fra l'altro, con lui  dalla quale abbiamo dedotto che siamo disposti a salvare amicizia ,affetto. capra e cavoli ( in senso pratico) in poche parole abbiamo preso atto del fallimento della nostra coppia e , per ora, rimaniamo sotto lo stesso tetto,  rispettando tempi e spazi individuali.....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Comprendere è un processo che va per gradi.
> Un improvviso _insight_, magari facente seguito ad un episodio shockante, è il primo passo, poi servono tutti gli altri.


assolutamente d'accordo.. se così non fosse avrei la verità in mano.... beato chi è convinto di averla....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ari ma che cavolo si può dire ad una che ha il fegato di tradire con conoscenze di famiglia e che s'innamora di uno del genere..
> Gran pelo sullo stomaco ad entrambi, non c'è che dire....


Oh ma siete di coccio eh ??? io ho conosciuto lui PER CONTO MIO, semplicemente come diceva qualcuno. è difficile
in un contesto sociale così stretto evitare inquinamenti vari....e poi mi sono innamorata di lui perchè a dispetto della situazione in cui ci troviamo è una gran bella persona.....Non  mi  permetto di giudicarlo per come si comporta in una storia che ha travolto entrambi....posso solo scegliere se continuare o meno , se assecondare o meno le sue scelte, ma lui E' e rimane una persona intelligente,  emapatica  e....


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh ma siete di coccio eh ??? io ho conosciuto lui PER CONTO MIO, semplicemente come diceva qualcuno. è difficile
> in un contesto sociale così stretto evitare inquinamenti vari....e poi mi sono innamorata di lui perchè a dispetto della situazione in cui ci troviamo è una gran bella persona.....Non  mi  permetto di giudicarlo per come si comporta in una storia che ha travolto entrambi....posso solo scegliere se continuare o meno , se assecondare o meno le sue scelte, ma lui E' e rimane una persona intelligente,  emapatica  e....


Certo che si possono evitare "inquinamenti", basta davvero volerlo..............e non è affatto impossibile evitare incontri a 4. E che cavolo...

A dispetto della situazione?? :rotfl::rotfl:
Questa è fortissima, si valuta una persona solo per quello che fa comodo...ma va laaaa, ma ci facci il piacere....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certe dinamiche a volte non si possono evitare quello che non si comprende è che non c'è nessun tipo di autocompiacimento.
> Rispetto assolutamente il vostro dolore di traditi, anzi leggendovi ho imparato molto e ho preso consapevolezze di certe cose.
> Ma a volte avete una visione del tradimento, che io da traditrice so di non aver vissuto in quel modo e so che non riuscirò mai a farvi capire che non sempre è così.


perfettamente d'accordo....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Certo che si possono evitare "inquinamenti", basta davvero volerlo..............e non è affatto impossibile evitare incontri a 4. E che cavolo...
> 
> *A dispetto della situazione?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Questa è fortissima, si valuta una persona solo per quello che fa comodo...ma va laaaa, ma ci facci il piacere....:rotfl::rotfl:


Non sempre è possibile. io l'avrei evitato volentieri eppure non era possibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Certo che si possono evitare "inquinamenti", basta davvero volerlo..............e non è affatto impossibile evitare incontri a 4. E che cavolo...
> 
> A dispetto della situazione?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Questa è fortissima, si valuta una persona solo per quello che fa comodo...ma va laaaa, ma ci facci il piacere....:rotfl::rotfl:


Fa comodo ? eccome no... se  intendessi giudicarlo per quel che mi fa comodo sarei impietosa, visto che lui ha fatto comunque la sua scelta... che non sono io.....


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sempre è possibile. io l'avrei evitato volentieri eppure non era possibile.


Lei lo ha conosciuto per prima...ci voleva tanto a evitare conoscenze incrociate?
La loro storia è iniziata dopo 2 anni (così mi sembrava aver capito), ci voleva tanto ad allentare i rapporti ufficiali?
Io non credo proprio...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma se Marina non comprende che non si può allargare la famiglia se gli altri componenti non lo sanno ha poche speranze di fare chiarezza su se stessa.


Ho molto spazio nel cuore io.. Scherzi a parte.... sedere allo stesso desco per una volta non significa " allargare la famiglia"....


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fa comodo ? eccome no... se  intendessi giudicarlo per quel che mi fa comodo sarei impietosa, visto che lui ha fatto comunque la sua scelta... che non sono io.....


Però non prendi in considerazione il fatto che esca tranquillamente a cena assieme a tuo marito e alla moglie...
In fondo che ti frega no?
Sta cornificando la moglie, mica te...la porta a cena con l'amante, che ti frega a te?
Però è una bella persona...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lei lo ha conosciuto per prima...ci voleva tanto a evitare conoscenze incrociate?
> La loro storia è iniziata dopo 2 anni (così mi sembrava aver capito), ci voleva tanto ad allentare i rapporti ufficiali?
> Io non credo proprio...


Non credo qui dentro di avere la presunzione di essere l'unica ad essersi mai innamorata....avete presente cosa significa aver " bisogno" dell'altro ?  a volte non è facile rinunciare a " respirarsi" un attimo, pur in condizioni... strane...Poi vedete voi....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lei lo ha conosciuto per prima...ci voleva tanto a evitare conoscenze incrociate?
> La loro storia è iniziata dopo 2 anni (così mi sembrava aver capito), ci voleva tanto ad allentare i rapporti ufficiali?
> Io non credo proprio...


Eliade conosci la mia storia.
Certo che li allenti ma non li puoi evitare totalmente. Quindi un conto è dire che ogni due per tre lei si vede con le rispettive famiglie un conto è che ci sono serate in cui è impossibile non frequentarsi.
Quello che a me non torna di questa storia è l'atteggiamento di lei verso la moglie, non le dovrebbe minimamente riguardare quali atteggiamenti ha lui verso sua moglie se non capire ancora di più il posto che lei ha nella vita di lui nonostante tutto.
Io per esempio ho capito molto nel vederli insieme.
Secondo non dovrebbe fare quella gentile che non lascia il marito perchè poverino ecc ecc e poi non si farebbe nessunoo scrupolo di mollarlo se l'amante facesse la stessa cosa.
Ma se non sapete fare le amanti, non fatelo accidenti a voi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Però non prendi in considerazione il fatto che esca tranquillamente a cena assieme a tuo marito e alla moglie...
> In fondo che ti frega no?
> Sta cornificando la moglie, mica te...la porta a cena con l'amante, che ti frega a te?
> Però è una bella persona...:rotfl:


Non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare le persone per queste cose.... troppo facile fare il finocchio col culo degli altri....


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eliade conosci la mia storia.
> Certo che li allenti ma non li puoi evitare totalmente. Quindi un conto è dire che ogni due per tre lei si vede con le rispettive famiglie un conto è che ci sono serate in cui è impossibile non frequentarsi.
> Quello che a me non torna di questa storia è l'atteggiamento di lei verso la moglie, non le dovrebbe minimamente riguardare quali atteggiamenti ha lui verso sua moglie se non capire ancora di più il posto che lei ha nella vita di lui nonostante tutto.
> Io per esempio ho capito molto nel vederli insieme.
> ...


Amen, quoto.
apa:

Eh ma scusa farfalla, ma la moglie è lontana da ogni tipo di tentazione...eh, vuoi mettere?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare le persone per queste cose.... troppo facile fare il finocchio col culo degli altri....


Guarda non dirlo a me, che gli altri mi usano a dovere...fortuna che mi paro sempre il mio sedere...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amen, quoto.
> apa:
> 
> Eh ma scusa farfalla, ma la moglie è lontana da *ogni tipo di tentazione...eh, vuoi mettere*?


Ecco mi ha infastidico molto anche questa frase, brava!!!!!
Anche perchè vuole dire che sei l'amante di un uomo che è così deficiente da sposarsi una donna che non ha nulla di particolare......


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eliade conosci la mia storia.
> Certo che li allenti ma non li puoi evitare totalmente. Quindi un conto è dire che ogni due per tre lei si vede con le rispettive famiglie un conto è che ci sono serate in cui è impossibile non frequentarsi.
> Quello che a me non torna di questa storia è l'atteggiamento di lei verso la moglie, non le dovrebbe minimamente riguardare quali atteggiamenti ha lui verso sua moglie se non capire ancora di più il posto che lei ha nella vita di lui nonostante tutto.
> Io per esempio ho capito molto nel vederli insieme.
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mi ha infastidico molto anche questa frase, brava!!!!!
> Anche perchè vuole dire che sei l'amante di un uomo che è così deficiente da sposarsi una donna che non ha nulla di particolare......


:rotfl:
Rido...meglio che non dica la risposta che vorrei....


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eliade conosci la mia storia.
> Certo che li allenti ma non li puoi evitare totalmente. Quindi un conto è dire che ogni due per tre lei si vede con le rispettive famiglie un conto è che ci sono serate in cui è impossibile non frequentarsi.
> Quello che a me non torna di questa storia è l'atteggiamento di lei verso la moglie, non le dovrebbe minimamente riguardare quali atteggiamenti ha lui verso sua moglie se non capire ancora di più il posto che lei ha nella vita di lui nonostante tutto.
> Io per esempio ho capito molto nel vederli insieme.
> ...


Le donne con questa capacità che ho incontrato si contano sulle dita di una mano. E altrettanto vale per gli uomini (con diverse, e in parte opposte, connotazioni e considerazioni, ovviamente). Credo sia anche una questione di tempi, di educazione ricevuta, di condizionamenti. I nostri figli già sono molto più liberi e in grado di essere più onesti con se stessi....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le donne con questa capacità che ho incontrato si contano sulle dita di una mano. E altrettanto vale per gli uomini (con diverse, e in parte opposte, connotazioni e considerazioni, ovviamente). Credo sia anche una questione di tempi, di educazione ricevuta, di condizionamenti. *I nostri figli già sono molto più liberi e in grado di essere più onesti con se stessi...*.


Me lo auguro......


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se non sapete fare le amanti, non fatelo accidenti a voi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Scusa, però, dove hai letto che questa donna voglia fare l'amante? Si è innamorata di un uomo sposato, e concepisce questo legame con lui come quello di una donna innamorata. Ha fatto i conti senza l'oste? Ah sì, certo. Che non sia tagliata per fare l'amante se ne sta rendendo ben conto da sè. 

Poi fatemi dire una cosa: questo pizzico di orgoglio che sento, come se saper essere amanti sia qualcosa di cui andar fiere, mi va sempre per traverso ogni volta che lo leggo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Scusa, però, dove hai letto che questa donna voglia fare l'amante? Si è innamorata di un uomo sposato, e concepisce questo legame con lui come quello di una donna innamorata. Ha fatto i conti senza l'oste? Ah sì, certo. Che non sia tagliata per fare l'amante se ne sta rendendo ben conto da sè.
> 
> Poi fatemi dire una cosa: questo pizzico di orgoglio che sento, come se saper essere amanti sia qualcosa di cui andar fiere, mi va sempre per traverso ogni volta che lo leggo.


Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.

Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe. 
Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore. 
Ok sono acida anche oggi.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> Ok sono acida anche oggi.


Macchè acida. Sei di un realismo disarmante.... Sei una persona davvero libera di testa, in queste cose. 
Letto Bukowsky ?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> Ok sono acida anche oggi.


Grazie per il chiarimento: avevo frainteso 
E non ci vedo nessuna acidità


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> *Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> *Ok sono acida anche oggi.


Se potessi ti approverei


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Scusa, però, dove hai letto che questa donna voglia fare l'amante? Si è innamorata di un uomo sposato, e concepisce questo legame con lui come quello di una donna innamorata. Ha fatto i conti senza l'oste? Ah sì, certo. Che non sia tagliata per fare l'amante se ne sta rendendo ben conto da sè.
> 
> Poi fatemi dire una cosa: questo pizzico di orgoglio che sento, come se saper essere amanti sia qualcosa di cui andar fiere, mi va sempre per traverso ogni volta che lo leggo.



brava!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di tentativi ne ho fatti eccome no ? Se vi può consolare vengo or ora da una discussione , serena fra l'altro, con lui dalla quale abbiamo dedotto che siamo disposti a salvare amicizia ,affetto. capra e cavoli ( in senso pratico) in poche parole abbiamo preso atto del fallimento della nostra coppia e , per ora, rimaniamo sotto lo stesso tetto, rispettando tempi e spazi individuali.....


Ok, quindi non è che sei stata "tradita" tu. Diciamo che tra discussioni e tentativi l'amore è naufragato comunque, e quindi non è che è "colpa mia" o "colpa tua". 
Se per ipotesi gli dicessi che hai una relazione come pensi la prenderebbe?


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> Ok sono acida anche oggi.




e dai farfalla, è stata una uscita poco felice, ma non ti attaccare a ste cazzate, è innmmorata e ci sta che faccia paragoni anche inopportuni. su...

se ha chiesto conforto qui è perchè nel suo ruolo non è che si senta cosi bene , non è che stia prendendola allegramente, sta cercando di chiarirsi le idee...e noi giu mazzate...


a me, il comportamento di lui piuttosto non piace nemmeno un poco. e l ho detto. poteva assolutamente evitare di fare il maritino premuroso e ipocrita davanti a lei. quanto alla cena di gruppo sono situazioni che possono accadere quando si condividono interessi comuni, e non solo cazzi, perdonate la volgarita..ma mi sembra che questo luogo si sia trasformato o in una casa di appuntamento quando non direttamente in una casa di gesuiti moralisti ottusi.che non è il tuo caso ovvviamente. come non lo è dei piu.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> Ok sono acida anche oggi.


macchè acida, sei un'analista perfetta, solo che forse sei troppo francesista nell'esprimerti e non tutti riescono a capire..  tutto qua:smile:.. ..


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

tutti bravi a controllare i propri bisogni, incertezze, sicurezze, ...che marca usate ?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, quindi non è che sei stata "tradita" tu. Diciamo che tra discussioni e tentativi l'amore è naufragato comunque, e quindi non è che è "colpa mia" o "colpa tua".
> Se per ipotesi gli dicessi che hai una relazione come pensi la prenderebbe?


Ecco


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e dai farfalla, è stata una uscita poco felice, ma non ti attaccare a ste cazzate, è innmmorata e ci sta che faccia paragoni anche inopportuni. su...
> 
> se ha chiesto conforto qui è perchè nel suo ruolo non è che si senta cosi bene , non è che stia prendendola allegramente, sta cercando di chiarirsi le idee...e noi giu mazzate...
> 
> ...



E se lui alla cena si fosse comportato come si comporta abitualmente con sua moglie? chi ti dice che lui non sia premuroso con la moglie. Ipocrita? forse, non lo so. Mi sembra che le abbia sempre detto che non sfascerà la sua famiglia per lei.
Sarebbe scorretto se lei gli dicesse che lo amo e lui le dicesse di pazientare affinchè lui sistemi le cose a casa per poi correre da lei.
Io ricordo che proprio vederli insieme mi fece capire ancora più chiaramente quello che lei rapresentava per lui e lui per lei e la sua famiglia ammesso che io abbia mai avuto dubbi


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti bravi a controllare i propri bisogni, incertezze, sicurezze, ...che marca usate ?


777 settebello


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti bravi a controllare i propri bisogni, incertezze, sicurezze, ...che marca usate ?


Sono una delle persone più insicure che io conosca ma sono realista.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti bravi a controllare i propri bisogni, incertezze, sicurezze, ...che marca usate ?


Al momento uso metodi fai da te. :singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se lui alla cena si fosse comportato come si comporta abitualmente con sua moglie? chi ti dice che lui non sia premuroso con la moglie. Ipocrita? forse, non lo so. Mi sembra che le abbia sempre detto che non sfascerà la sua famiglia per lei.io la penso esattamente come te su questo punto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hai ragione assolutamente. anche io avrei ragionato come te.


ma lei non è noi.avrà i suoi  tempi.come li abbiamo avuti noi, che siamo serpi:serpe:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti bravi a controllare i propri bisogni, incertezze, sicurezze, ...che marca usate ?


Si io sono molto bravo in questo effettivamente


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

*eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Al momento uso metodi fai da te. :singleeye:




non vale. spiegali


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si io sono molto bravo in questo effettivamente


bravo allora.. compliment:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non vale. spiegali


Una bravo chef non rivela mai i proprio segreti.
Allenati, studia e troverai i tuoi metodi...questa si che è _filososfia_:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una bravo chef non rivela mai i proprio segreti.
> Allenati, studia e troverai i tuoi metodi...questa si che è _filososfia_:rotfl:



egoist


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una bravo chef non rivela mai i proprio segreti.
> Allenati, studia e troverai i tuoi metodi...questa si che è _filososfia_:rotfl:


Bentornata Eliade


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eliade conosci la mia storia.
> Certo che li allenti ma non li puoi evitare totalmente. Quindi un conto è dire che ogni due per tre lei si vede con le rispettive famiglie un conto è che ci sono serate in cui è impossibile non frequentarsi.
> Quello che a me non torna di questa storia è l'atteggiamento di lei verso la moglie, non le dovrebbe minimamente riguardare quali atteggiamenti ha lui verso sua moglie se non capire ancora di più il posto che lei ha nella vita di lui nonostante tutto.
> Io per esempio ho capito molto nel vederli insieme.
> ...


Verremo tutte a scuola da te (e da qualche altra qui dentro) per imparare ad esserlo.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bentornata Eliade


Grazie Ultimo! ))))



dammi un nome ha detto:


> egoist


:rotfl:
Solo un pochino!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Verremo tutte a scuola da te (e da qualche altra qui dentro) per imparare ad esserlo.



Pensi di non essere una brava amante?
In tal caso i corsi iniziano lunedì prossimo dalle 09.00 alle 12.00 da lunedì al venerdì...
Ci sono ancora pochi posti affrettati....


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi di non essere una brava amante?
> In tal caso i corsi iniziano lunedì prossimo dalle 09.00 alle 12.00 da lunedì al venerdì...
> Ci sono ancora pochi posti affrettati....


posti... letto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> posti... letto? :mrgreen:


Se Farfy s'incazza son posti lutto..... :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se Farfy s'incazza son posti lutto..... :carneval:


 :dracula:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se Farfy s'incazza son posti lutto..... :carneval:


A volte non vale nemmeno la pena di incazzarsi.....
ho solo una qualità quella di sapere accettare le critiche e farne tesoro, lavorarci e prendere il buono.
Se non si ha questa capacità nasce questa ironia fine a se stessa che trovo assolutamente vuota.
e si che sono molto autoironica quando serve






battiato ovv non era riferito a te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> posti... letto? :mrgreen:


Ovvio. altrimenti che insegnante dell'essere amanti sarei


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio. altrimenti che insegnante dell'essere amanti sarei



Professoressa, quali materie sono previste nel corso?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte non vale nemmeno la pena di incazzarsi.....
> ho solo una qualità quella di sapere accettare le critiche e farne tesoro, lavorarci e prendere il buono.
> Se non si ha questa capacità nasce questa ironia fine a se stessa che trovo assolutamente vuota.
> e si che sono molto autoironica quando serve
> ...



:kiss:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio. altrimenti che insegnante dell'essere amanti sarei



voglio tornare a scuolaaaaaa
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi di non essere una brava amante?
> In tal caso i corsi iniziano lunedì prossimo dalle 09.00 alle 12.00 da lunedì al venerdì...
> Ci sono ancora pochi posti affrettati....


Ok segnami, ma ho degli standard di insegnanti molto alto. Non mi sembri così preparata, soprattutto nella comprensione degli aspetti emotivi degli altri, e troppo piena di te.


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io mica ti sto dicendo di buttarlo fuori, anzi ci penserei bene se la situazione è questa (età e altro)
> Però se il tuo amante mollasse la moglie tutti questi scurpoli  te li faresti?
> Questo è il dubbio che ho


:umile::up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ok segnami, ma ho degli standard di insegnanti molto alto. Non mi sembri così preparata, soprattutto nella comprensione degli aspetti emotivi degli altri, e* troppo piena di te*.


Complimenti hai proprio capito tutto di me.....
Pensa che chi mi conosce dice che dovrei avere un'opinione più alta di me, perchè spesso mi sottovaluto
Sabina, ho comprensione degli aspetti emotivi. Ma in certi casi è inutile che do ragione invece che scuotere per le spalle e cercare di far vedere le cose come realmente stanno. Ovvio per come le vedo io. Poi posso sempre sbagliare.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ok segnami, ma ho degli standard di insegnanti molto alto. Non mi sembri così preparata, soprattutto nella comprensione degli aspetti emotivi degli altri, e troppo piena di te.


fidati...:up:  

comunque io faccio parte dello staff... mi presto per le lezioni di pratica :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma la smettiamo con questi moralismi spicci?
> 
> prendere in giro, non prendere in giro....
> 
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fidati...:up:
> 
> comunque io faccio parte dello staff... mi presto per le lezioni di pratica :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tanto per chiarire una cosa. 
Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


se le cose stanno così mi spiace per lei.. sul fatto che sei una persona schietta e vera questo lo posso confermare.. :up:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No per me è proprio questa la definizione giusta... mi sono sentita tradita, offesa e umiliata dalla sua indifferenza... molto più che se mi avesse cornificata....


Guarda, a me dispiace molto... 
Marina il mio non è livore (io non ti conosco), ma becero pragmatismo... 
Davvero, se ti crei uno schema logico alla fine vien fuori questo:
_*
. Io non amo mio marito/Io sono attratta dall'amante sposato.*_
*
Opzione 1.* Non voglio cacciare di casa mio marito perché mi pare troppo brutto :
1a. Il mio amante non lascia la moglie ---> Io continuo a convivere con mio marito e vedo l'amante quando mi pare.
1b. Il mio amante lascia la moglie e viene cacciato di casa ---> Ooops, dove lo sistemo adesso? Nella cameretta dei nipotini?  
*
Opzione 2.* Voglio cacciare di casa mio marito perché mi sono stufata di stare con lui.
2a. Il mio amante non lascia la moglie ---> Vivo nella mia casa da sola e comunque ho recuperato una certa libertà
2b. Il mio amante lascia la moglie e viene cacciato di casa ---> Lo ospito a casa mia e finalmente viviamo il nostro amore alla luce del sole.

Ora, tu dici di volere l'opzione 1 (non cacciare il marito di casa) e vuoi che il tuo amante lasci la moglie. (opzione 1b).
Lo vedi ben da te quale scenario possibile si prospetta... :condom:

ari


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


:applauso:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda, a me dispiace molto...
> Marina il mio non è livore (io non ti conosco), ma becero pragmatismo...
> Davvero, se ti crei uno schema logico alla fine vien fuori questo:
> _*
> ...


Ma nel caso si verificasse l'opzione 1b secondo me il marito verrebbe lasciato. 
Hai dimenticato l'opzione 3


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mi ha infastidico molto anche questa frase, brava!!!!!
> Anche perchè vuole dire che sei l'amante di un uomo che è così deficiente da sposarsi una donna che non ha nulla di particolare......


E' quello che ho detto anch'io


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma nel caso si verificasse l'opzione 1b secondo me il marito verrebbe lasciato.
> Hai dimenticato l'opzione 3


Ah, il marito verrebbe lasciato? Ma non era "un peccato, poverino qua poverino là, ormai ha 60 anni cosa vuoi mandarlo, in un monolocale"?

E l'opzione 3? Adesso mi incuriosisci... :singleeye:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, il marito verrebbe lasciato? Ma non era "un peccato, poverino qua poverino là, ormai ha 60 anni cosa vuoi mandarlo, in un monolocale"?
> 
> E l'opzione 3? Adesso mi incuriosisci... :singleeye:


opzione 3.. il marito in una casa di riposo:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando,è ironica perchè *si sente punta sul vivo *e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..



ma non si capisce perchè


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Comunque Rabarbaro è sempre Rabarbaro :up:
Non delude mai


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque Rabarbaro è sempre Rabarbaro :up:
> Non delude mai



Fedele nei secoli ( minchia battutaccia aòòò  )


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fedele nei secoli ( minchia battutaccia aòòò  )


In effetti :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> opzione 3.. il marito in una casa di riposo:mrgreen:



:serpe::diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, quindi non è che sei stata "tradita" tu. Diciamo che tra discussioni e tentativi l'amore è naufragato comunque, e quindi non è che è "colpa mia" o "colpa tua".
> Se per ipotesi gli dicessi che hai una relazione come pensi la prenderebbe?


Si sa le responsabilità non sono mai a senso unico... io dico come mi sono sentita io....a lui non è successo.. per sua ammissione
 Come la prenderebbe ? ci rimarrebbe male ma non ne farebbe una tragedia...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :serpe::diavoletto:


Da escludere... almeno per il momento.... ha più energie di me e dell'amante messi insieme


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Scusa, però, dove hai letto che questa donna voglia fare l'amante? Si è innamorata di un uomo sposato, e concepisce questo legame con lui come quello di una donna innamorata. Ha fatto i conti senza l'oste? Ah sì, certo. Che non sia tagliata per fare l'amante se ne sta rendendo ben conto da sè.
> 
> Poi fatemi dire una cosa: questo pizzico di orgoglio che sento, come se saper essere amanti sia qualcosa di cui andar fiere, mi va sempre per traverso ogni volta che lo leggo.


In effetti non sono un amante seriale, non mi è mai successo di trovarmi in questo ruolo, come mai mi era successo di tradire...non sono tagliata per questo ruolo. e non ne vado particolarmente orgogliosa... lo prova il fatto che annaspo ...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mi ha infastidico molto anche questa frase, brava!!!!!
> Anche perchè vuole dire che sei l'amante di un uomo che è così deficiente da sposarsi una donna che non ha nulla di particolare......


Le persone cambiano, ingrassano, non si curano del loro aspetto succede no ?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non si capisce perchè


perchè son fatta così... se non vi faccio ridere pazienza


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè son fatta così... se non vi faccio ridere pazienza



Non è questione di saper far ridere o meno, per quello c'è Colorado Cafè, o quel cazzone di Tubarao.

E' invece questione di sapersi confrontare, anche partendo da presupposti diversi, con le persone. E tu sei sempre stata una che lo ha sempre fatto egregiamente.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano, ingrassano, non si curano del loro aspetto succede no ?


E quindi? Cioé spiegami una donna che cambia ed ingrassa é contro ogni tentazione...... Potrei ampiamente dimostrarti il contrario ma una cazzata del genere non si puó commentare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è questione di saper far ridere o meno, per quello c'è Colorado Cafè, o quel cazzone di Tubarao.
> 
> E' invece questione di sapersi confrontare, anche partendo da presupposti diversi, con le persone. E tu sei sempre stata una che lo ha sempre fatto egregiamente.


Quoto soprattutto l'ultima frase


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

*se è per questo*



farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Cioé spiegami una donna che cambia ed ingrassa é contro ogni tentazione...... Potrei ampiamente dimostrarti il contrario ma una cazzata del genere non si puó commentare


il top è stato quando ha detto che lei ospiterebbe in casa il suo amante però senza cacciare il marito :condom:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> il top è stato quando ha detto che lei ospiterebbe in casa il suo amante però senza cacciare il marito :condom:


Questa me la sono persa


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa me la sono persa


Adesso non sto a linkare l'insieme di post però è tutto il tempo che dice che vuole due cose:

1. Che l'amante lasci la moglie (nel qual caso, lei lo ospiterebbe)
2. Che il marito non se ne vada di casa perché a quest'età dove vuole andare, da solo


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti hai proprio capito tutto di me.....
> Pensa che chi mi conosce dice che dovrei avere un'opinione più alta di me, perchè spesso mi sottovaluto
> Sabina, ho comprensione degli aspetti emotivi. Ma in certi casi è inutile che do ragione invece che scuotere per le spalle e cercare di far vedere le cose come realmente stanno. Ovvio per come le vedo io. Poi posso sempre sbagliare.


Ho risposto al tuo post in questione, non era un giudizio a te come persona nel tuo complesso. Ho notato che spesso nei post in cui qualche amante "si fa un po' prendere la mano" tu intervieni sempre con atteggiamento di critica e di superiorità per come tu hai gestito la tua storia. Comunque in effetti questo tuo bisogno può denotare un senso di inferiorità che cerchi di compensare in questo modo.
Quando leggo certe cose (non solo tue per carità) sento un po' fastidio (probabilmente perché sono amante anch'io) e mi permetto di fare la battutina.
Essendoci passata, sai anche tu che queste storie parallele non sono facili da vivere, entrano in gioco molte dinamiche su più fronti e una rivoluzione dentro noi stesse. E poi diciamocelo, se da una parte c'è un certo tipo di amante e' perché dall'altra c'è un uomo che glielo permette.... e a volte ne e' anche compiaciuto.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> il top è stato quando ha detto che lei ospiterebbe in casa il suo amante però senza cacciare il marito :condom:


mai detto una cazzata del genere...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ok segnami, ma ho degli standard di insegnanti molto alto. Non mi sembri così preparata, soprattutto nella comprensione degli aspetti emotivi degli altri, e troppo piena di te.



Sabina, farfalla non è troppo piena di se.

L'unica piena di se, qui, sborona e fanfarona.... sono io

Colpite pure me, ho le spalle larghe


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


:up:


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fidati...:up:
> 
> comunque io faccio parte dello staff... mi presto per le lezioni di pratica :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Anche a queste sono abituata a standard alti


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


La tua ironia e' utile ma quella degli altri da cui ti senti colpita e' inutile?? 
Oggi ho ceduto alla voglia di farmi scivolare addosso le tue parole


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Cioé spiegami una donna che cambia ed ingrassa é contro ogni tentazione...... Potrei ampiamente dimostrarti il contrario ma una cazzata del genere non si puó commentare


ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?

passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
passino i denti inguardabili
il taglio di capelli stile " mianonna"
il look stile "miazia"
le mani  stile " manovale"
ma sopratutto  lo stile di vita...divano/CHI/ L'isola dei Famosi...
Poi... per carità ognuno fa della sua vita quel che vuole....


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...




...magari cucina divinamente e fa BOCCHINI DA DIO...
tu i bocchini come li fai?????


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...


io non ho parole....evito qualunque tipo di commento che è meglio...perchè se è questo il TUO metro di giudizio delle persone...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...magari cucina divinamente e fa BOCCHINI DA DIO...
> tu i bocchini come li fai?????


da urlo.. ovvio a cosa servirebbero le amanti altrimenti ???


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mai detto una cazzata del genere...


Ma scusa, se dici che pur di vedere il tuo amante "finalmente libero" sei anche disposta a ospitarlo a casa tua...
e che però non potresti mai cacciare tuo marito da casa tua...
alla fine 1+1 = ?


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...


Sorbole  meno male che non la disprezzavi...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...


io sono senza parole ...dici di essere una donna con degli ideali che ha un associazione, colta che si interessa della politica e degli altri..poi scrivi queste cose così bassine...
io non so come tu possa sapere tante cose della moglie  del tuo amante forse te le ha dette lui allora è davvero disprezzabile come persona e se avesse davvero coraggio dovrebbe lasciare la moglie e beccarsi tutte le conseguenze, d'altronde non vorrà mica buttare la figlia e la moglie per strada per spassarsela con te?


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da urlo.. ovvio a cosa servirebbero le amanti altrimenti ???


..appunto a scopare bene.. 
ed è questo che devi fare...
fai i bocchini al meglio e...
 non rompergli le palle con promesse d'ammmmmore!!!!!
...sempre preferisce la cozza a te.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...


Intanto...._Prima o poi ci tornerà in Toscana_ e _Prima che faccia freddo ci rifarà un giro a Venezia_ 

Quando lo capirete che nella Guerra dell'Ammmmmmore la battaglia non la dovete combattere con le mogli degli uomini che vi scopate ma con qualcun'altro ?


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *
> non rompergli le palle con promesse d'ammmmmore!*!!!!


...Che non può mantenere! Come fa, mette amante e marito in un letto a castello?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho parole....evito qualunque tipo di commento che è meglio...perchè se è questo il TUO metro di giudizio delle persone...


si stava parlando di tentazioni o sbaglo?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25  kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...


Se non fosse per i 40 kg di troppo hai descritto una mia zia, che da giovane era bellissima...eppure mio zio l'adora ancora oggi. 
Mi ricordo di un episodio in cui lei si lamentava della schiena e delle gambe e lui, pizzicandole le guance le disse "tranquilla che tanto ci penso io a te dopo"....ioggia:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si stava parlando di tentazioni o sbaglo?


e le tentazioni si hanno solo per l'aspetto fisico?


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se non fosse per i 40 kg di troppo hai descritto una mia zia, che da giovane era bellissima...eppure mio zio l'adora ancora oggi.
> Mi ricordo di un episodio in cui lei si lamentava della schiena e delle gambe e lui, pizzicandole le guance le disse "tranquilla che tanto ci penso io a te dopo"....ioggia:


:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e le tentazioni si hanno solo per l'aspetto fisico?


Forse perché a volte non c'è niente altro d'interessante...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse perché a volte non c'è niente altro d'interessante...:carneval:


giusto...


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e le tentazioni si hanno solo per l'aspetto fisico?


No, anche x quello chimico..... 

Did you hear about feromoni ?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok mi ci avete tirata dentro voi eh ?
> 
> passino i 25 kg di troppo ( o forse più: non l'ho di certo pesata )
> passino i piedi con 7 cm di callosità
> ...



Paurosa caduta di stile.
Questo è qualcosa di diverso da 'sentirsi in competizione'.


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

ho perso il thread

buonanotte


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ho perso il thread
> 
> buonanotte


...tranquilla... lo recuperi domanimattina...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ho perso il thread
> 
> buonanotte


Non è grave.
Qualcuno ha perso il senso della misura, e quelli sì che son cazzi.


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ho perso il thread
> 
> buonanotte


Peccato, ti sei persa la prima forumista che medita di sistemare l'amante inseparabile nella gabbietta del criceto :carneval:


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è grave.
> Qualcuno ha perso il senso della misura, e quelli sì che son cazzi.


chi, chi chi....???
certo non marina, che istigata da tutti noi... ha tirato fuori le vere ragioni...
della profonda disistima verso la cozza... il senso della misura l'ha ritrovato...
bastava guardarsi dentro.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sorbole  meno male che non la disprezzavi...


l'ho descritta....semplicemente. volete una foto ?
so benissimo che le persone valgono ben oltre il loro aspetto fisico..... ho solo risposto a una mia affermazione
" lontana da ogni tentazione" che ribadisco che poi non sia questo il punto.. sono d'accordo: in un rapporto ci sono altri elementi
come l'affetto, la gratitudine e perchè no ? l'abitudine....


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Peccato, ti sei persa la prima forumista che medita di sistemare l'amante inseparabile nella gabbietta del criceto :carneval:


questo è piuttosto inquietante


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> chi, chi chi....???
> certo non marina, che istigata da tutti noi... ha tirato fuori le vere ragioni...
> della profonda disistima verso la cozza... il senso della misura l'ha ritrovato...
> bastava guardarsi dentro.


Eddai, Spider, non ti ci mettere anche tu a definirla 'cozza', che non è signorile


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se non fosse per i 40 kg di troppo hai descritto una mia zia, che da giovane era bellissima...eppure mio zio l'adora ancora oggi.
> Mi ricordo di un episodio in cui lei si lamentava della schiena e delle gambe e lui, pizzicandole le guance le disse "tranquilla che tanto ci penso io a te dopo"....ioggia:


Buon per lui..e per lei. si è mica fatto l'amante lui.... o sbaglio ?


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon per lui..e per lei. si è mica fatto l'amante lui.... o sbaglio ?


Ovviamente... E' salvata nella rubrica del cell dello zio di Ely come "Personal Trainer"... :mexican:











scherzo Ely :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ovviamente... E' salvata nella rubrica del cell dello zio di Ely come "Personal Trainer"... :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse perché a volte non c'è niente altro d'interessante...:carneval:


mi chiedo cosa mi abbia spinto  a gettarmi in questa fossa di leoni....non che cercassi giustificazioni per carità...ma mi chiedo
quanti/e di voi si riconoscono, e immedesimano nella " cozza" ? ( il termine non è stato coniato da me eh ? )


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi chiedo cosa mi abbia spinto  a gettarmi in questa fossa di leoni....non che cercassi giustificazioni per carità...ma mi chiedo
> quanti/e di voi si riconoscono, e immedesimano nella " cozza" ? ( il termine non è stato coniato da me eh ? )


Io! Io!:dracula:alco:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io! Io!:dracula:alco:


Anche io!!!!! :danza:
E aggiungerei anche un po' vongola...:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io! Io!:dracula:alco:


Questo è il mio ritratto (io sono quella in basso a destra però )


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io! Io!:dracula:alco:





Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io!!!!! :danza:
> E aggiungerei anche un po' vongola...:rotfl:


mi posso unire?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi posso unire?


Avanti che c'è posto! :carneval:


aristocat ha detto:


> Questo è il mio ritratto (io sono quella in basso a destra però )
> 
> View attachment 5332


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

No vabbé prima che ci prenda la stupidera per bene,

abbiamo visto che tu marina non rispondi alle domande "scomode".

Che poi sono domande di puro buon senso.... Ad esempio, tu vuoi in casa il marito, ma vuoi in casa anche l'amante

noi ti chiediamo: Okay, dove sistemeresti l'amante?

e tu smentisci quello che hai detto fin dall'inizio...

Ma non è che vuoi la luna nel pozzo?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io sono senza parole ...dici di essere una donna con degli ideali che ha un associazione, colta che si interessa della politica e degli altri..poi scrivi queste cose così bassine...
> io non so come tu possa sapere tante cose della moglie  del tuo amante forse te le ha dette lui allora è davvero disprezzabile come persona e se avesse davvero coraggio dovrebbe lasciare la moglie e beccarsi tutte le conseguenze, d'altronde non vorrà mica buttare la figlia e la moglie per strada per spassarsela con te?


Le so perchè si vedono a occhio nudo e perchè ogni conversazione con lei porta a  Chi,l' isola dei famosa e roba simile.... Lui non me ne parla semplicemente..


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non è che vuoi la luna nel pozzo?


ma non era l'erba voglio?


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi posso unire?


Ammmmmmòre mexican ma certo! :sposi:

(pssst: vero che sembra una cozza che si apre il mio Dracula-cofano? :lipstick


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eddai, Spider, non ti ci mettere anche tu a definirla 'cozza', che non è signorile


...vorrei specificare che a me le cozze piacciono tantissimo...
specialmente quando inconsciamente consapevoli della loro naturale bruttezza..
 riescono comunque ad esser belle... ed affascinanti...
il fascino allora sprigionato non è la loro dirompente fisicità.. ma qualcosa di sottile e profondo...
dolcezza, comprensione, affinità intellettuale... non solo alla ricerca del proprio io, 
della riprova della propria vanità..  ma di una sensazione di contatto e emozionalità diversa...
esseri fragili eppure cosi ricchi e pieni di amore, quello vero...
 non tutto passa per la bellezza stauaria e fredda
dell'antica grecia.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No vabbé prima che ci prenda la stupidera per bene,
> 
> abbiamo visto che tu marina non rispondi alle domande "scomode".
> 
> ...


abile
Io non voglio in casa l'amante. voglio, vorrei, solo essere libera di vivere  questa storia alla luce del sole: la mia parte la sto facendo; definendo la questione con mio marito: lui NO.... avrà i suoi buoni motivi ? probabile... deciderò a breve il da farsi


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...vorrei specificare che a me le cozze piacciono tantissimo...
> specialmente quando inconsciamente consapevoli della loro naturale bruttezza..
> riescono comunque ad esser belle... ed affascinanti...
> il fascino allora sprigionato non è la loro dirompente fisicità.. ma qualcosa di sottile e profondo...
> ...


  Ottimo ! abbiamo trovato un volontario amore !!!!!!


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma non era l'erba voglio?


nel giardino del re... ehm... pardon, delle tentazioni


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ottimo ! abbiamo trovato un volontario amore !!!!!!


...nesun volontariato.. ame viene spontaneo...
mica come a te che fai i bocchini al carciofo per sentirti amata,
e poi gli fai i conti in tasca.


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abile
> Io non voglio in casa l'amante. voglio, vorrei, solo essere libera di vivere  questa storia alla luce del sole: la mia parte la sto facendo; definendo la questione con mio marito: *lui NO.... avrà i suoi buoni motivi ?* probabile... deciderò a breve il da farsi


Bè, sì. Verrebbe con ogni probabilità invitato a togliere il disturbo dalla casa coniugale.
a quel punto si porrebbe davanti una serie di problemi concreti  (nonché profondamente emotivi, non tutti accettano l'idea di una famiglia che si "sfascia") che non so fino a che punto puoi risolvergli tu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nesun volontariato.. ame viene spontaneo...
> mica come a te che fai i bocchini al carciofo per sentirti amata,
> e poi gli fai i conti in tasca.


No comment.... comunque te la presento ! o come ti viene spontaneo ?


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abile
> Io non voglio in casa l'amante. voglio, vorrei, solo essere libera di vivere  questa storia alla luce del sole: la mia parte la sto facendo; definendo la questione con mio marito: lui NO.... avrà i suoi buoni motivi ? probabile... deciderò a breve il da farsi


ok
riparto da qui perché mi sono persa tutto quello che avete scritto oggi
e forse scriverò cose già dette e già sentite 
ma
tieni presente che puoi decidere liberamente solo per te
e mi pareva di aver capito che lui avesse già deciso

io sono arrivata a pensare che amare una persona significa essere felici della sua felicità
anche se va contro il nostro volere

non si può sempre ottenere tutto ciò che si vuole
purtroppo


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, sì. Verrebbe con ogni probabilità invitato a togliere il disturbo dalla casa coniugale.
> a quel punto si porrebbe davanti una serie di problemi concreti  (nonché profondamente emotivi, non tutti accettano l'idea di una famiglia che si "sfascia") che non so fino a che punto puoi risolvergli tu


Allora, se tu lasci tuo marito a prescindere e vai a vivere per tuo conto (sei indipendente economicamente, credo di ricordare) almeno avresti un tetto dove ospitarlo.
Non così se la situazione permane com'è


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, sì. Verrebbe con ogni probabilità invitato a togliere il disturbo dalla casa coniugale.
> a quel punto si porrebbe davanti una serie di problemi concreti  (nonché profondamente emotivi, non tutti accettano l'idea di una famiglia che si "sfascia") che non so fino a che punto puoi risolvergli tu


Certo ed ecco perchè  sono io e solo a dover decidere se continuare ....nessun ultimatum...


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

vabè...lasciamo stare va


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora, se tu lasci tuo marito a prescindere e vai a vivere per tuo conto (sei indipendente economicamente, credo di ricordare) almeno avresti un tetto dove ospitarlo.
> Non così se la situazione permane com'è


Ma il punto forte è questo: lui non lascerà sua moglie. Anche se gli offri una reggia....
Ha dei progetti con lei, un passato che non rinnega, un presente costruttivo.

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora, se tu lasci tuo marito a prescindere e vai a vivere per tuo conto (sei indipendente economicamente, credo di ricordare) almeno avresti un tetto dove ospitarlo.
> Non così se la situazione permane com'è


E' quello che sto facendo ; la casa è mia e dunque  sarà mio marito ad andarsene...


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> vabè...lasciamo stare va


No no ho letto. Tu vuoi dire: inutile pretendere un gesto forte dal proprio amante (andarsene da casa) se i primi a non avere il coraggio di compierlo fino in fondo siamo noi.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma il punto forte è questo: lui non lascerà sua moglie. Anche se gli offri una reggia....
> Ha dei progetti con lei, un passato che non rinnega, un presente costruttivo.
> 
> ari


probabile ... ma io non sono in svendita se è quello che vuole che ci rimanga....


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no ho letto. Tu vuoi dire: inutile *pretendere* un gesto forte dal proprio amante (andarsene da casa) se i primi a non avere il coraggio di compierlo fino in fondo siamo noi.


inutile pretendere a prescindere


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> probabile ... ma io non sono in svendita se è quello che vuole che ci rimanga....


É dall'inizio che ti dice che é quello che vuole. Perché ti senti in svendita?


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> probabile ... ma io non sono in svendita se è quello che vuole che ci rimanga....


In fondo, dopo lunga riflessione hai il diritto anche di ripensarci se non vuoi continuare con lui (il tuo amante)...


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É dall'inizio che ti dice che é quello che vuole. Perché ti senti in svendita?


questo glielo potrebbe chiedere anche lui a marina...
Hai presente quel discorso sui trombamici, tempo fa? Che difficilmente rimangono tali a lungo perché va a finire spesso che uno dei due si innamora...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ok
> riparto da qui perché mi sono persa tutto quello che avete scritto oggi
> e forse scriverò cose già dette e già sentite
> ma
> ...


Certo, lo amo e voglio la sua felicità...ma non a discapito della mia dignità; l'ombra ad eternum
 non fa per me


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, lo amo e voglio la sua felicità...ma non a discapito della mia dignità; l'ombra ad eternum
> non fa per me


rancore?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo, lo amo e voglio la sua felicità...ma non a discapito della mia dignità; *l'ombra ad eternum
> non fa per me*


Non porre limiti alla provvidenza. Ho visto cose che voi umani.....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É dall'inizio che ti dice che é quello che vuole. Perché ti senti in svendita?


Perchè lui mi chiede di rimanere, mi chiede di rimanere nell'ombra, perchè mi ama, perchè non " può" avermi in altro modo
IO non gli chiedo  certo di scegliere...solo così non ce la faccio.. nonostante ...........


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non so con che animo si possa frequentare amante + rispettivi coniugi
> sono single ed ho come regola ferrea di non uscire con uomini sposati, figuriamoci frequentarne le mogli!
> dovevi evitare come la peste situazioni del genere, secondo me


Ma sta tenta io non ho chiesto una deroga alla tua ferrea regola...
e neppure l'eccezione che conferma la regola...
Il mio è un dirti...esci pure con me...tu che sei free e io son sposì...
Perchè appunto essendo io sposì non vorrò mai togliere te dalla condizione di free...
Capisci?

Poi aggiungi che ho detto a una tu sei l'ultima...a diletta ho detto tu sarai l'estrema....

Quindi possiamo uscire no tranquillamente che non succederà un bel niente...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> rancore?


No assolutamente... credo solo , una volta trovato il coraggio, che sia meglio, per me
 soffrire in un'unica soluzione che lo stillicidio che lui mi chiede....e questo lo devo a me stessa...


----------



## Irene (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Avanti che c'è posto! :carneval:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



...e scansatevi che ci devo stare pure io...:carneval:


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè lui mi chiede di rimanere, mi chiede di rimanere nell'ombra, perchè mi ama, perchè non " può" avermi in altro modo
> IO non gli chiedo  certo di scegliere...solo così non ce la faccio.. nonostante ...........


ora capisco meglio
sì
nemmeno io ce la farei
perché un tale compromesso comprometterebbe la mia sanità mentale


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No assolutamente... credo solo , una volta trovato il coraggio, che sia meglio, per me
> soffrire in un'unica soluzione che lo stillicidio che lui mi chiede....e questo lo devo a me stessa...


decisamente sì
e a mio avviso è questione di sopravvivenza emotiva
la tua


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ...e scansatevi che ci devo stare pure io...:carneval:


 Venghi, venghi  :inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> questo glielo potrebbe chiedere anche lui a marina...
> Hai presente quel discorso sui trombamici, tempo fa? Che difficilmente rimangono tali a lungo perché va a finire spesso che uno dei due si innamora...


Certo non mi ha offerto la suprema "prova  d'amore " che per altro non gli ho chiesto ma che sia innamorato non ho dubbi....
( per la cronaca ci vediamo spesso e il sesso è. e non sempre, un buon contorno, facciamo assieme tutte quelle cose che ci appassionano da sempre... la montagna, il cinema, il teatro. il volontariato, lo sport... )


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè lui mi chiede di rimanere, mi chiede di rimanere nell'ombra, perchè mi ama, perchè non " può" avermi in altro modo
> IO non gli chiedo  certo di scegliere...*solo così non ce la faccio*.. nonostante ...........


Più che giusto, hai acquisito questa consapevolezza in anni che lo vedi e lo frequenti...
Consapevolezza nuova, vita nuova..


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Più che giusto, hai acquisito questa consapevolezza in anni che lo vedi e lo frequenti...
> Consapevolezza nuova, vita nuova..


me lo auguro di cuore,, perchè, per ora. solo all'idea di non  rivederlo, di non poterlo più abbracciare, di non giungere ai 3000
ansimando insieme a lui... mi manca l'aria ... e non perchè sia rarefatta....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire una cosa.
> Non sta scherzando, è ironica perchè si sente punta sul vivo e peraltro sbaglia.....quindi va bene così ma non continuo lo scherzo.
> sono una persona schietta che dice le cose per come le vede.
> Ripeto che l'intelligenza delle persona sta anche nel fatto di leggere pensare che siano delle stronzate e farse scivolare addosso. Quando sfoderi un'ironia inutile vuol dire che in qualche modo ho colto nel segno..


Si vero...
Questo è vero...
Infatti tu dici sempre le cose per come le vedi...
E se per caso hai guardato male...non c'è forza al mondo di farti cambiare il contenuto delle cose che vedi...
E c'è solo una speranza...che un giorno tu possa vedere meglio...
E quando vedi meglio sai cambiare l0opinione che avevi di quelle cose...

L'avessi capito prima...non mi sarei così accanito a spiegarti certe cose...
Tanto poi ci sei arrivata per conto tuo...

Ma finchè non ci sei arrivata...niente eh?


----------



## elena_ (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> me lo auguro di cuore,, perchè, per ora. solo all'idea di non  rivederlo, di non poterlo più abbracciare, di non giungere ai 3000
> ansimando insieme a lui... mi manca l'aria ... e non perchè sia rarefatta....


ti capisco benissimo
intender non la può chi non la prova
io in certi momenti mi sono sentita fisicamente sprofondare


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> me lo auguro di cuore,, perchè, per ora. solo all'idea di non  rivederlo, di non poterlo più abbracciare, di non giungere ai 3000
> ansimando insieme a lui... mi manca l'aria ... e non perchè sia rarefatta....




posso chiederti come mai sei cosi convinta che lui sia innammorato?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> Questo è vero...
> Infatti tu dici sempre le cose per come le vedi...
> E se per caso hai guardato male...non c'è forza al mondo di farti cambiare il contenuto delle cose che vedi...
> ...


Ma tu le cose le vedi a modo tuo o a modo degli altri?
Non ho mai detto che quello che penso sia sicuramente giusto ma lo é per me.
Se mi dovessi ricredere non avró alcun motivo per non farlo sapere.

Sulla questione alla quale ti riferisci fra le righe non hai ancora capito un piffero...ma va bene così


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu le cose le vedi a modo tuo o a modo degli altri?
> Non ho mai detto che quello che penso sia sicuramente giusto ma lo é per me.
> Se mi dovessi ricredere non avró alcun motivo per non farlo sapere.
> 
> Sulla questione alla quale ti riferisci fra le righe non hai ancora capito un piffero...ma va bene così


Io le vedo a modo mio.
Ma più vado avanti nella vita più ho affinato le lenti con cui impatto la realtà.
E non mi fisso sulle mie visioni, no?
Alla luce di nuovi fatti io muto sempre le mie visioni...
Questo mi pare onestà intellettuale...

Si non sempre capivo che tu parlavi dicendo secondo te...

E te pareva che non ho capito un piffero...
ma siccome non me cambia un nulla...
Mi dico...

Alla fine della fiera staremo a vedere i frutti no?

Cosa me cambia a mi?
Niente.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> posso chiederti come mai sei cosi convinta che lui sia innammorato?


Certo... perchè certe cose si sentono.. perchè passa tutto il tempo che passiamo assieme a guardarmi negli occhi ( non quando guida  eh?) perchè mi manda 100 sms al giorno, perchè appena può mi chiama, perchè si fa 120 km solo per abbracciarmi e prendere un caffè con me, perchè mi imbarazza a furia di dirmi che bella sei..perchè quando deve fare una relazione per il sindacato mi chiede di aiutarlo via Skipe, perchè quando sua figlia lo fa incazzare mi chiede consiglio, perchè quando sono partita per l' Emilia non ci ha pensato due volte a salire sul furgone insieme a me e ai ragazzi dell'associazione, perchè quando  stavo male ed ero sola a casa ha mollato tutto e mi ha accompagnata in ospedale, perchè fa l'amore con me come se volesse mangiarmi. perchè ogni che ci stiamo per lasciare nasconde i lucciconi agli occhi.  perchè io il suo amore me lo sento sulla pelle e dentro l'anima.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo... perchè certe cose si sentono.. perchè passa tutto il tempo che passiamo assieme a guardarmi negli occhi ( non quando guida  eh?) perchè mi manda 100 sms al giorno, perchè appena può mi chiama, perchè si fa 120 km solo per abbracciarmi e prendere un caffè con me, perchè mi imbarazza a furia di dirmi che bella sei..perchè quando deve fare una relazione per il sindacato mi chiede di aiutarlo via Skipe, perchè quando sua figlia lo fa incazzare mi chiede consiglio, perchè quando sono partita per l' Emilia non ci ha pensato due volte a salire sul furgone insieme a me e ai ragazzi dell'associazione, perchè quando  stavo male ed ero sola a casa ha mollato tutto e mi ha accompagnata in ospedale, perchè fa l'amore con me come se volesse mangiarmi. perchè ogni che ci stiamo per lasciare nasconde i lucciconi agli occhi.  perchè io il suo amore me lo sento sulla pelle e dentro l'anima.....


Mi spiace donne...
Dopo aver letto questo vi dico questo...
Io ho definitivamente chiuso con l'amore.
Finchè morte non ci separi.
No sto amore così mi fa solo innervosire...

A me basta fare sesso qualche volta con le me amiche...quando possono e io posso...

Ma basta ste robe chi...
Solo a leggere...
Me vien el vomito...

Mi sento come se sentissi l'odore di un liquore con cui mi sono ubriacato e ho vomitato per tre giorni...dopo te resta la nausea a vita....

Satis est

Quindi prima che capite che non amerò mai più niente e nessuno, meglio è.
Per voi donne, perchè a me non cambia proprio nulla.
Si ok il vostro affetto lo accetto volentieri...

Ma poi non rompetemi i coglioni perchè non vi rispondo ai sms...

Ho altro in corpo io e che caspita...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo... perchè certe cose si sentono.. perchè passa tutto il tempo che passiamo assieme a guardarmi negli occhi ( non quando guida  eh?) perchè mi manda 100 sms al giorno, perchè appena può mi chiama, perchè si fa 120 km solo per abbracciarmi e prendere un caffè con me, perchè mi imbarazza a furia di dirmi che bella sei..perchè quando deve fare una relazione per il sindacato mi chiede di aiutarlo via Skipe, perchè quando sua figlia lo fa incazzare mi chiede consiglio, perchè quando sono partita per l' Emilia non ci ha pensato due volte a salire sul furgone insieme a me e ai ragazzi dell'associazione, perchè quando  stavo male ed ero sola a casa ha mollato tutto e mi ha accompagnata in ospedale, perchè fa l'amore con me come se volesse mangiarmi. perchè ogni che ci stiamo per lasciare nasconde i lucciconi agli occhi.  perchè io il suo amore me lo sento sulla pelle e dentro l'anima.....



Anch'io sono sempre stata convinta di tante cose poi ..
ehm.... Ma mi avevi detto....
solo ieri sei corso da me...io pensavo...
Pensavi male cara,comincia a pensare meno che è meglio...


Esclusivamente IMO..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anch'io sono sempre stata convinta di tante cose poi ..
> ehm.... Ma mi avevi detto....
> solo ieri sei corso da me...io pensavo...
> Pensavi male cara,comincia a pensare meno che è meglio...
> ...


Ora io diche un'aforisma...

In una testa vuota c'è più spazio per pensare.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora io diche un'aforisma...
> 
> In una testa vuota c'è più spazio per pensare.



Profondo questo pensiero ...:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo... perchè certe cose si sentono.. perchè passa tutto il tempo che passiamo assieme a guardarmi negli occhi ( non quando guida  eh?) perchè mi manda 100 sms al giorno, perchè appena può mi chiama, perchè si fa 120 km solo per abbracciarmi e prendere un caffè con me, perchè mi imbarazza a furia di dirmi che bella sei..perchè quando deve fare una relazione per il sindacato mi chiede di aiutarlo via Skipe, perchè quando sua figlia lo fa incazzare mi chiede consiglio, perchè quando sono partita per l' Emilia non ci ha pensato due volte a salire sul furgone insieme a me e ai ragazzi dell'associazione, perchè quando  stavo male ed ero sola a casa ha mollato tutto e mi ha accompagnata in ospedale, perchè fa l'amore con me come se volesse mangiarmi. perchè ogni che ci stiamo per lasciare nasconde i lucciconi agli occhi.  perchè io il suo amore me lo sento sulla pelle e dentro l'anima.....




e quale significato hai dato al fatto che a cena, davanti a te ma per rassicurare sua moglie non si sia fatto scrupolo di fare il marito innammorato rivolgendosi a lei con " ti porto di qui, e di là, lo faremo insieme, questo viaggio ci manca...etc..."

Non sto contestando la bontà dei suoi sentimenti, mi sto confrontando con te mettendomi al posto tuo.

poi alla fine ,se me lo chiederai, ti daro' il mio parere.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

*luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Profondo questo pensiero ...:singleeye:



cosa non riesce a partorire quella testuggine eh ?:singleeye:


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace donne...
> Dopo aver letto questo vi dico questo...
> Io ho definitivamente chiuso con l'amore.
> Finchè morte non ci separi.
> ...


aspetta conte
c'è qualcosa di dissonante nelle tue parole

fino a qualche tempo fa tu in questi casi consigliavi sempre di guardare ai fatti e non alle parole, mettendo bene in guardia le tue interlocutrici
sei pure stato tu a farmi capire che è importante come ci si sente e ciò che si percepisce (io mi sento amata, ergo lui mi ama)
ma mi pare che da qualche tempo hai cambiato registro

Marina ha elencato una serie di fatti e ha detto come si sente e ciò che percepisce
adesso secondo te tutto ciò è illusorio?

...poi è pure vero che l'alcool può sortire l'effetto opposto e creare dipendenza, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anch'io sono sempre stata convinta di tante cose poi ..
> ehm.... Ma mi avevi detto....
> solo ieri sei corso da me...io pensavo...
> Pensavi male cara,comincia a pensare meno che è meglio...
> ...


Al momento io lo sento e dall'inizio è stato in crescendo ,sono anche consapevole però che messo alle strette
non sarebbe il " noi" che sceglierebbe..per tanti motivi. Finchè reggo mi godo il suo abbraccio...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e quale significato hai dato al fatto che a cena, davanti a te ma per rassicurare sua moglie non si sia fatto scrupolo di fare il marito innammorato rivolgendosi a lei con " ti porto di qui, e di là, lo faremo insieme, questo viaggio ci manca...etc..."
> 
> Non sto contestando la bontà dei suoi sentimenti, mi sto confrontando con te mettendomi al posto tuo.
> 
> poi alla fine ,se me lo chiederai, ti daro' il mio parere.



Tanto per essere chiari non si è comportato da maritino innamorato, sicuramente non nel modo " classico", senza nemmeno guardarla
mentre le parlaio  e non prendendole la mano o smancerie del genere...Si parlava di vacanze, di viaggi,  lei mi ha chiesto se e quando andrò via ... ora che ci penso può anche essere che sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mia risposta ( non glie ne avevo ancora parlato) cioè che probabilmente  a breve farò un piccolo viaggio con un amica.... una piccola ripicca ? Non lo so ma certo che mi interessa il tuo parere....


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace donne...
> Dopo aver letto questo vi dico questo...
> Io ho definitivamente chiuso con l'amore.
> Finchè morte non ci separi.
> ...


:risata:

da nobel


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tanto per essere chiari non si è comportato da maritino innamorato, sicuramente non nel modo " classico", senza nemmeno guardarla
> mentre le parlaio  e non prendendole la mano o smancerie del genere...Si parlava di vacanze, di viaggi,  lei mi ha chiesto se e quando andrò via ... ora che ci penso può anche essere che sia rimasto spiazzato dalla mia risposta ( non glie ne avevo ancora parlato) cioè che probabilmente  a breve farò un piccolo viaggio con un amica.... una piccola ripicca ? Non lo so ma certo che mi interessa il tuo parere....



Io avevo inteso che invece ti avesse dato fastidio il fatto che lui noncurante della tua presenza avesse elencato i probabili viaggi che farà con sua moglie, mettendonti non poco in difficoltà.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Al momento io lo sento e dall'inizio è stato in crescendo ,s*ono anche consapevole però che messo alle strette
> non sarebbe il " noi" che sceglierebbe..per tanti motiv*i.* Finchè reggo mi godo il suo abbraccio.*..


:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Io avevo inteso che invece ti avesse dato fastidio il fatto che lui noncurante della tua presenza avesse elencato i probabili viaggi che farà con sua moglie, mettendonti non poco in difficoltà.


Non so se definirlo fastidio; forse meglio  sofferenza... mi ha aperto gli occhi sull'inconsistenza del nostro rapporto..
Contrattare la sua uscita dal nido anticipandola di mezz'ora è il massimo dei progetti di viaggi che mi è concesso....
Ok siamo anche riusciti a passare qualche notte insieme ma sempre grazie a gentile concessione.... Una cosa è certa
stasera ci vediamo e ho tutte le intenzioni di dire fine a queste, rare, uscite a 4.... tanto più che con mio marito ho definito la situazione una volta per tutte e che, nonostante per ora si continuerà a convivere, abbiamo smesso di essere una coppia...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se definirlo fastidio; forse meglio sofferenza... mi ha aperto gli occhi sull'inconsistenza del nostro rapporto..
> Contrattare la sua uscita dal nido anticipandola di mezz'ora è il massimo dei progetti di viaggi che mi è concesso....
> Ok siamo anche riusciti a passare qualche notte insieme ma sempre grazie a gentile concessione.... Una cosa è certa
> stasera ci vediamo e ho tutte le intenzioni di dire fine a queste, rare, uscite a 4.... *tanto più che con mio marito ho definito la situazione una volta per tutte *e che, nonostante per ora si continuerà a convivere, abbiamo smesso di essere una coppia...


hai detto lui la verità????

scusa non ho letto le altre risposte...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai detto lui la verità????
> 
> scusa non ho letto le altre risposte...


Ngiorno cummà! comu stamu? a gobba? l'artrosi? a sciatica?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai detto lui la verità????
> 
> scusa non ho letto le altre risposte...


Gli ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dirgli. compreso il fatto che  mi sono innamorata di D


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno cummà! comu stamu? a gobba? l'artrosi? a sciatica?




tiramu......


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dirgli. compreso il fatto che mi sono innamorata di D



bene ogni tanto qualcuno che tira fuori la verità....
bene....

e D. come l'ha presa??


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tiramu......



E tira va! :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bene ogni tanto qualcuno che tira fuori la verità....
> bene....
> 
> e D. come l'ha presa??


Tutto sommato bene... non è uno stupido e che ci fossimo allontanati in modo irrimediabile 
lo sapeva bene. gli dispiace  come spiace a me  ma  ne usciremo bene....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutto sommato bene... non è uno stupido e che ci fossimo allontanati in modo irrimediabile
> lo sapeva bene. gli dispiace  come spiace a me  ma  ne usciremo bene....


Oltretutto mi ha detto che immaginava che fra di noi  ( me e D )ci fosse qualcosa di speciale...che si sentivano le vibrazioni scorrere
quando ci vedeva insieme .....


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta io non ho chiesto una deroga alla tua ferrea regola...
> e neppure l'eccezione che conferma la regola...
> Il mio è un dirti...esci pure con me...tu che sei free e io son sposì...
> Perchè appunto essendo io sposì non vorrò mai togliere te dalla condizione di free...
> ...


no:mrgreen:
non ho nessuna voglia di trovarmi mogli sotto casa, per niente poi! ergo, declino elegantemente l'invito:mrgreen:

sai che di recente mi ha telefonato 2 volte la moglie e 2 volte la madre  di un mio caro amico in lite, solo perchè veniva a mangiare a casa mia? volevano solo parlare con me, ma io, mi dispiace, no, fatti loro/suoi, io non c'entro nulla


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> no:mrgreen:
> non ho nessuna voglia di trovarmi mogli sotto casa, per niente poi! ergo, declino elegantemente l'invito:mrgreen:
> 
> sai che di recente mi ha telefonato 2 volte la moglie e 2 volte la madre  di un mio caro amico in lite, solo perchè veniva a mangiare a casa mia? volevano solo parlare con me, ma io, mi dispiace, no, fatti loro/suoi, io non c'entro nulla



Ma che free sia femmina.. cioè donna, chi c'è lo assicura ?


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oltretutto mi ha detto che immaginava che fra di noi  ( me e D )ci fosse qualcosa di speciale...che si sentivano le vibrazioni scorrere
> quando ci vedeva insieme .....



bene dunque, ma

ha addirittura usato questi precisi termini?


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che free sia femmina.. cioè donna, chi c'è lo assicura ?


sono raccomandata:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bene dunque, ma
> 
> ha addirittura usato questi precisi termini?


si e anche ha usato  pure " sintonia"


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si e anche ha usato  pure " sintonia"



se ha metabolizzato cosi velocemente significa che questa tua dichiarazione non ha che suggellato verbalmente un qualcosa di molto  chiaro e maturato in voi due.

di solito , è un poco piu sofferto, o almeno il mio lo è stato.

Mi fa piacere per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oltretutto mi ha detto che immaginava che fra di noi ( me e D )ci fosse qualcosa di speciale...che si sentivano le vibrazioni scorrere
> quando ci vedeva insieme .....


La fesseria l'hai fatta nel dirgli di chi ti sei innamorata, non tanto dicendogli che c'è un altro. Perchè tu puoi conoscere tuo marito quanto ti pare, ma se putacaso gli saltasse la mosca al naso ne potrebbe fare di danni al tuo amante.


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La fesseria l'hai fatta nel dirgli di chi ti sei innamorata, non tanto dicendogli che c'è un altro. Perchè tu puoi conoscere tuo marito quanto ti pare, ma se putacaso gli saltasse la mosca al naso ne potrebbe fare di danni al tuo amante.


sciocchezze
Marina e suo marito sono ben oltre
sono effettivamente ed affettivamente già separati, lo ha detto lei stessa, ma si vogliono bene, come possono volersi bene due persone che hanno condiviso una vita, che si conoscono nell'intimo e hanno cresciuto tre figli...
e lui aveva capito tutto probabilmente già da tempo

leggo Marina sincera 
non se la sta raccontando affatto
e più la leggo e più capisco


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sciocchezze
> Marina e suo marito sono ben oltre
> sono effettivamente ed affettivamente già separati, lo ha detto lei stessa, ma si vogliono bene, come possono volersi bene due persone che hanno condiviso una vita, che si conoscono nell'intimo e hanno cresciuto tre figli...
> e lui aveva capito tutto probabilmente già da tempo
> ...


non farà nulla per danneggiare D.mi ha chiesto solo di toglierlo dall'imbarazzo di incontrarlo....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sciocchezze
> Marina e suo marito sono ben oltre
> sono effettivamente ed affettivamente già separati, lo ha detto lei stessa, ma si vogliono bene, come possono volersi bene due persone che hanno condiviso una vita, che si conoscono nell'intimo e hanno cresciuto tre figli...
> e lui aveva capito tutto probabilmente già da tempo
> ...


Si eh? Sciocchezze? Io penso che non tutti gli uomini la penserebbero alla stessa maniera che dici, sapendo che la moglie li cornificava con uno che conoscevano, e con il quale sono pure andati a cena. Per dire. E poi i momenti di scazzo capitano. E se capitano poi sono cazzi. Dirgli chi fosse è stata una leggerezza.
E comunque io mica ho scritto che Marina non fosse sincera.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La fesseria l'hai fatta nel dirgli di chi ti sei innamorata, non tanto dicendogli che c'è un altro. Perchè tu puoi conoscere tuo marito quanto ti pare, ma se putacaso gli saltasse la mosca al naso ne potrebbe fare di danni al tuo amante.


jOE,quando le relazioni sono chiare e condivise come in questo caso non succede proprio nulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non farà nulla per danneggiare D.mi ha chiesto solo di toglierlo dall'imbarazzo di incontrarlo....


comprensibilissimo.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> jOE,quando le relazioni sono chiare e condivise come in questo caso non succede proprio nulla.


Nome, si. No. Boh. Lo sai per certo tu? Al 99,99999999999999999999999999999%? Tanto per dire: e se il marito ne parla con qualcuno? E se sto qualcuno è un po' linguacciuto e ne parla a sua volta? Scherziamo, vè? Possono succedere mille cose e quello ha moglie, figlie e NON PUO' separarsi, come dice Marina. E allora poi che facciamo?


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> .





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nome, si. No. Boh. Lo sai per certo tu? Al 99,99999999999999999999999999999%? Tanto per dire: e se il marito ne parla con qualcuno? E se sto qualcuno è un po' linguacciuto e ne parla a sua volta? Scherziamo, vè? Possono succedere mille cose e quello ha moglie, figlie e NON PUO' separarsi, come dice Marina. E allora poi che facciamo?



Joe, il buon senso del marito vorrà che si usi discrezione.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Joe, il buon senso del marito vorrà che si *usi discrezione*.


IL BUON SENSO SI...
ma mettiti nei panni di una persona che è stata a cena con la moglie e il suo amante....
di una persona che è stata lasciata poi peer quet'ultimo....

beh si....
il buon senso in questi casi potrebbe puff svanire....

avrebbe torto????

si vero??


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si eh? Sciocchezze? Io penso che non tutti gli uomini la penserebbero alla stessa maniera che dici, sapendo che la moglie li cornificava con uno che conoscevano, e con il quale sono pure andati a cena. Per dire. E poi i momenti di scazzo capitano. E se capitano poi sono cazzi. Dirgli chi fosse è stata una leggerezza.
> E comunque io mica ho scritto che Marina non fosse sincera.


Non potevo  non dirgli chi era ( ho omesso però che la storia dura da parecchio tempo ) Se lo immaginava comunque
spesso  quando si riferiva a lui lo chiamava il TUO Daniele.... sapeva che fra di noi c'era comunque qualcosa di speciale, che andavo in montagna con lui, che mi dava una mano a risolvere problemi sul lavoro (  sindacato ) che non mancava mai agli eventi che organizzavo Insomma se non lui chi altri ? E comunque gliela dovevo la mia sincerità....Non farà nulla... mi ha pure detto sorridendo  di non poterlo certo biasimare....


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si eh? Sciocchezze? Io penso che non tutti gli uomini la penserebbero alla stessa maniera che dici, sapendo che la moglie li cornificava con uno che conoscevano, e con il quale sono pure andati a cena. Per dire. E poi i momenti di scazzo capitano. E se capitano poi sono cazzi. Dirgli chi fosse è stata una leggerezza.
> E comunque io mica ho scritto che Marina non fosse sincera.


sincera nel senso che non se la sta raccontando e non ha paura di dire la verità
onesta di sentimenti nei confronti di se stessa e anche di suo marito, che da parte sua aveva già capito e visto le vibrazioni, la sintonia eccetera
certe cose non si possono nascondere agli occhi di chi ci conosce bene e non credo che la sua sia stata una leggerezza
mi domando solo come abbia potuto la moglie dell'altro non vedere e non accorgersi di niente 

che poi non tutti gli uomini la pensino come dicevo è ovvio, ma qui si sta discutendo di un caso particolare


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IL BUON SENSO SI...
> ma mettiti nei panni di una persona che è stata a cena con la moglie e il suo amante....
> di una persona che è stata lasciata poi peer quet'ultimo....
> 
> ...


Non lo  lascio per l'altro e questo lo sa bene.... anche perchè non c'è nessun  futuro con  lui Non è mai stato particolarmente geloso nè possessivo, con me poi l'avrebbe avuta dura....Come me poi non considera le persone  una proprietà privata, non si vendicherà... ne sono certa.. Pensa che  mentre eravamo  nel pieno della discussioni D mi ha chiamata...L'ho liquidato in fretta ma non ho mentito sul chi era e lui.....Chiedigli  se mi manda il video che ha fatto ....


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Non lo lascio per l'altro e questo lo sa bene*.... anche perchè non c'è nessun futuro con lui Non è mai stato particolarmente geloso nè possessivo, con me poi l'avrebbe avuta dura....Come me poi non considera le persone una proprietà privata, non si vendicherà... ne sono certa.. Pensa che mentre eravamo nel pieno della discussioni D mi ha chiamata...L'ho liquidato in fretta ma non ho mentito sul chi era e lui.....Chiedigli se mi manda il video che ha fatto ....


TI PREGO....
andavi così bene.....perchè scivolare su quetsa stronzata....
per favore...

allora dimmi..perchè non lo hai lasciato prima?????
prima che ti innamorassi di D.???


oppure l'arrivo di D. ti ha dato il coraggio....???

quando le cose vanno male...primo si cerca di capire il perchè...di risolvere insomma...ma credo che tu lo abbia fatto...mica voglio dire di no...
ma se sono anni di indifferenza ecc ecc..perchè solo adesso vi separate....???(anche se in casa)


----------



## Niko74 (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TI PREGO....
> andavi così bene.....perchè scivolare su quetsa stronzata....
> per favore...
> 
> ...


Guarda, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TI PREGO....
> andavi così bene.....perchè scivolare su quetsa stronzata....
> per favore...
> 
> ...


Non credevo di essere sotto esame....Comunque non credo di essere l'unica ad aver trascinato un matrimonio stanco e sofferente so di averci provato in tutti modi possibili e lo sa pure mio marito... NON ci sarà futuro con il mio amante e lo so bene.. ma comunque vada non sopportavo più di vivere a metà. nella menzogna.... Fra il resto D non sa ancora  nulla ci vediamo stasera ma non so se glielo dirò ....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sincera nel senso che non se la sta raccontando e non ha paura di dire la verità
> onesta di sentimenti nei confronti di se stessa e anche di suo marito, che da parte sua aveva già capito e visto le vibrazioni, la sintonia eccetera
> certe cose non si possono nascondere agli occhi di chi ci conosce bene e non credo che la sua sia stata una leggerezza
> mi domando solo come abbia potuto la moglie dell'altro non vedere e non accorgersi di niente
> ...


Me lo sono chiesta pure io spesso.. ma credo che sia dovuta al fatto che lui ha sempre continuato a comportarsi in casa come sempre.....Amici comuni  lo definiscono  " ermetico "


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non credevo di essere sotto esame....Comunque non credo di essere l'unica ad aver trascinato un matrimonio stanco e sofferente so di averci provato in tutti modi possibili e lo sa pure mio marito... NON ci sarà futuro con il mio amante e lo so bene.. *ma comunque vada non sopportavo più di vivere a metà*. nella menzogna.... Fra il resto D non sa ancora nulla ci vediamo stasera ma non so se glielo dirò ....


ti sei risposta da sola....
non sei sotto esame
personalmente non ho nulla contro di te o chi come te
anzi
sono una scarsa sostenitrice(pur amando la famiglia)di quelle coppie che restano insieme comunque nonostante....
di quelle coppie che non si amano ma per i figli e il resto scelgono di autodistruggersi...perchè quando si diventa estranei in casa,nonostante si tenti di rimanere amici...conviventi rispettosi l'uno dell'altro chiamateli come volete...
quando l'amore manca insomma...accade questo...
e non c'è nulla di male a darsi un'altra possibilità e perchè no vivere un nuovo amore...specie quando tutte le vie sono state percorse,specie quando abbiamo combattuto e difeso prima di rinunciare...

 ma cazzo ammettiamolo..invece di dare le vecchie colpe....invcece di girarci attorno...

tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non credevo di essere sotto esame....Comunque non credo di essere l'unica ad aver trascinato un matrimonio stanco e sofferente so di averci provato in tutti modi possibili e lo sa pure mio marito... NON ci sarà futuro con il mio amante e lo so bene.. ma comunque vada non sopportavo più di vivere a metà. nella menzogna.... Fra il resto D non sa ancora nulla ci vediamo stasera ma non so se glielo dirò ....



tutto bene ma se vuoi un consiglio diglielo. Il giorno che tuo marito caccia una battutina e lui scopre che hai fatto nome e cognome di quello che è stato il tuo amante dubito che la prenderà bene.
Io non lo avrei fatto, proprio per non rischiare che tuo marito ne parli con qualcuno se non con lui e le voci arrivino alla moglie...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IL BUON SENSO SI...
> ma mettiti nei panni di una persona che è stata a cena con la moglie e il suo amante....
> di una persona che è stata lasciata poi peer quet'ultimo....
> 
> ...



Annuccia, ma qui si sta parlando di Marina e ci basiamo sui fatti che racconta lei .

non si fanno ipotesi su situazioni ipotetiche.

In una separazione condotta in maniera civile io ci credo, senza spargimenti di sangue e nel rispetto dell altro.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti sei risposta da sola....
> non sei sotto esame
> personalmente non ho nulla contro di te o chi come te
> anzi
> ...


Annuccia ma cosa bisogna ammettere? di non esserne stati capaci in due ? la rsiposta è si.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia ma cosa bisogna ammettere? di non esserne stati capaci in due ? la rsiposta è si.


mi arrendo basta


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo basta



,, de coccio eh?....


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutto bene ma se vuoi un consiglio diglielo. Il giorno che tuo marito caccia una battutina e lui scopre che hai fatto nome e cognome di quello che è stato il tuo amante dubito che la prenderà bene.
> Io non lo avrei fatto, proprio per non rischiare che tuo marito ne parli con qualcuno se non con lui e le voci arrivino alla moglie...



Quoto!
secondo me ora D deve sapere....e cmq non è stato corretto dirlo a tuo marito .... o meglio non è stato corretto fare nome e cognome


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutto bene ma se vuoi un consiglio diglielo. Il giorno che tuo marito caccia una battutina e lui scopre che hai fatto nome e cognome di quello che è stato il tuo amante dubito che la prenderà bene.
> Io non lo avrei fatto, proprio per non rischiare che tuo marito ne parli con qualcuno se non con lui e le voci arrivino alla moglie...


 Certo lo farò, ma non stasera, non oggi.... dubito comunque che arrivino voci alla moglie...abbiamo amici in comune, con lui, non con lei ; Lui esce quasi sempre da solo, anche quando non è con me, hanno interessi che non coincidono. basti pensare che quando vanno al cinema.... lui vede un film in una sala lei in un'altra.Qualche volta in occasioni di feste e cene è stata invitata ma raramente accetta....In poche parole a parte me e mio marito non ha contatti con nessuno degli amici comuni....e poi vivono  lontano da qui...


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo lo farò, ma non stasera, non oggi.... dubito comunque che arrivino voci alla moglie...abbiamo amici in comune, con lui, non con lei ; Lui esce quasi sempre da solo, anche quando non è con me, hanno interessi che non coincidono. basti pensare che quando vanno al cinema.... lui vede un film in una sala lei in un'altra.Qualche volta in occasioni di feste e cene è stata invitata ma raramente accetta....In poche parole a parte me e mio marito non ha contatti con nessuno degli amici comuni....e poi vivono lontano da qui...


io al posto tuo non ne sarei così sicuro......solo quello che non si fa.. non si sa...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia ma cosa bisogna ammettere? di non esserne stati capaci in due ? la rsiposta è si.


certo la risposta è SI e come dicevo ... un nuovo amore si intrufola se la falla è ben aperta. altrimenti non ha chance... 
Non mi faccio certo illusioni riguardo a lui...lo so irremovibile e io non lo forzerò. non avrebbe senso... Anzi vi dirò di più sono preoccupata proprio del fatto che vista la mia ritrovata libertà,nella peggiore delle ipotesi lui si spaventi e se ne vada, nella migliore sarà un ulteriore sofferenza accettare paletti e divieti che io non ho praticamente più....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> secondo me ora D deve sapere....e cmq non è stato corretto dirlo a tuo marito .... o meglio non è stato corretto fare nome e cognome


Non ho mai considerato un idiota mio marito  e non sarebbe servito a nulla non dirgli chi era... In primis perchè aveva capito e poi perchè. allora si avrebbe indagato...perchè prenderlo per i fondelli più di quanto non abbia fatto fin'ora ?


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato un idiota mio marito  e non sarebbe servito a nulla non dirgli chi era... In primis perchè aveva capito e poi perchè. allora si avrebbe indagato...perchè prenderlo per i fondelli più di quanto non abbia fatto fin'ora ?


perchè D doveva sapere prima che tu parlassi...visto che conosce tuo marito....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo la risposta è SI e come dicevo ... un nuovo amore si intrufola se la falla è ben aperta. altrimenti non ha chance...
> Non mi faccio certo illusioni riguardo a lui...lo so irremovibile e io non lo forzerò. non avrebbe senso... Anzi vi dirò di più sono preoccupata proprio del fatto che vista la mia ritrovata libertà,nella peggiore delle ipotesi lui si spaventi e se ne vada, nella migliore sarà un ulteriore sofferenza accettare paletti e divieti che io non ho praticamente più....



no...non se ne va...

non lo ha fatto prima perchè ora ?

micio


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato un idiota mio marito e non sarebbe servito a nulla non dirgli chi era... In primis perchè aveva capito e poi perchè. *allora si avrebbe indagato...perchè prenderlo per i fondelli più di quanto non abbia fatto fin'ora ?*


*

anche questo è vero....
nel momento in cui si decide di dire la verità la si dice tutta....
perchè il resto viene inevitabilmente scoperto dopo...
e li sono.....amari..piu di quanto non lo siano già...
li si che si sarebbe vendicato all'astante specie ripeto per ciò che è avvenuto(cene ecc.)
quindi si
non avevi scelta...*


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè D doveva sapere prima che tu parlassi...visto che conosce tuo marito....


niente è stato calcolato... ieri ho solo trovato l'occasione giusta per tirare fuori il rospo... che avrei dovuto fare ? chiedere il permesso a lui ? No mi spiace  sapeva che prima o poi sarebbe successo...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no...non se ne va...
> 
> non lo ha fatto prima perchè ora ?
> 
> micio


Intendevo  che se ne vada da me... perchè lo dovrebbe fare ? per paura che salti il suo matrimonio...ovvio!


----------



## Annuccia (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> niente è stato calcolato... ieri ho solo trovato l'occasione giusta per tirare fuori il rospo... che avrei dovuto fare ? *chiedere il permesso a lui ?* No mi spiace sapeva che prima o poi sarebbe successo...


ci mancherebbe.....
però avvertilo al più presto...


PS:non vorrei essere nelle sue mutande....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Intendevo  che se ne vada da me... perchè lo dovrebbe fare ? per paura che salti il suo matrimonio...ovvio!



ma se lui non vuole il matrimonio non salta, non dipende dalla tua separazione. o no ?

micio


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe.....
> però avvertilo al più presto...
> 
> 
> PS:non vorrei essere nelle sue mutande....



io a volte si  hahahahhaha !!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma se lui non vuole il matrimonio non salta, non dipende dalla tua separazione. o no ?
> 
> micio


 Non lo so... so solo che il fatto che si sappia potrebbe spaventarlo....


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non lo so... so solo che il fatto che si sappia potrebbe spaventarlo....


Chissenefrega. Tu pensa alla tua vita, visto che hai finalmente trovato la determinazione per riprenderla in mano.
Sicuramente lui farà delle riflessioni sulla sua, ma non credo che in questa fase la cosa debba interessarti più di tanto.
Informalo e poi concentrati su di te.
E in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Chissenefrega. Tu pensa alla tua vita, visto che hai finalmente trovato la determinazione per riprenderla in mano.
> Sicuramente lui farà delle riflessioni sulla sua, ma non credo che in questa fase la cosa debba interessarti più di tanto.
> Informalo e poi concentrati su di te.
> E in bocca al lupo.


E' quello che ho intenzione di fare.... e Chissenefrega appunto...


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2012)

Marina, sarò breve perché vado di corsa.

Complimenti! In 48 ore hai trovato la determinazione per fare tantissimo.... Chiarezza con tuo marito e accordo reciproco sulle questioni concrete. Chapeau.

Altra cosa, non mettere la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che _la moglie_ non saprà mai o non si accorgerà mai. Non perché tuo marito sia "gola profonda", ma perché - come dice bene lui - certe vibrazioni si percepiscono.

In bocca al lupo, di cuore,

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marina, sarò breve perché vado di corsa.
> 
> Complimenti! In 48 ore hai trovato la determinazione per fare tantissimo.... Chiarezza con tuo marito e accordo reciproco sulle questioni concrete. Chapeau.
> 
> ...


Grazie.....ne ho bisogno

Ovvio la strada è ancora tutta in salita ma ora ho cominciato l'arrampicata e indietro non si torna.
La mano sul fuoco non la metto di certo ma sinceramente ? Nell'ipotesi che accada sarà lui a sbrogliarsela, di certo quando abbiamo iniziato " la tresca" non l'ho costretto nè violentato, era ed è consapevole  di correre questo rischio..anzi a volte date certe sue imprudenze mi viene il sospetto che voglia farsi scoprire, inconsciamente....Certo rischio di essere messa da parte  senza troppi complimenti se lei decidesse di perdonarlo...ma pure questo è un rischio che ho calcolato. Ora sa che mio marito sa...e non l'ha presa malissimo  mi ha solo rimproverata di non averglielo detto prima...appena incontrati ieri sera . Non era calcolato di certo ma era da una settimana che non ci vedevamo da soli ....e poi a cena un bicchiere di vino ha rinforzato coraggio e determinazione.... Ora staremo a vedere Carpe diem..


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie.....ne ho bisogno
> 
> Ovvio la strada è ancora tutta in salita ma ora ho cominciato l'arrampicata e indietro non si torna.
> La mano sul fuoco non la metto di certo ma sinceramente ? Nell'ipotesi che accada sarà lui a sbrogliarsela, di certo quando abbiamo iniziato " la tresca" non l'ho costretto nè violentato, era ed è consapevole  di correre questo rischio..anzi a volte date certe sue imprudenze mi viene il sospetto che voglia farsi scoprire, inconsciamente....Certo rischio di essere messa da parte  senza troppi complimenti se lei decidesse di perdonarlo...ma pure questo è un rischio che ho calcolato. Ora sa che mio marito sa...e non l'ha presa malissimo  mi ha solo rimproverata di non averglielo detto prima...appena incontrati ieri sera . Non era calcolato di certo ma era da una settimana che non ci vedevamo da soli ....e poi a cena un bicchiere di vino ha rinforzato coraggio e determinazione.... Ora staremo a vedere Carpe diem..


Eccolo !!!! me l'aspettavo.... mi chiede se non è il caso di staccare un pò la spina.....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccolo !!!! me l'aspettavo.... mi chiede se non è il caso di staccare un pò la spina.....


Io non avevo dubbi. Adesso preserva la sua famiglia. E' come se tu avessi violato un patto non scritto


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non avevo dubbi. Adesso preserva la sua famiglia. E' come se tu avessi violato un patto non scritto


Certo ma è magnanimo.... chiede a me di decidere se e in che termini.....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo ma è magnanimo.... chiede a me di decidere se e in che termini.....


Io vorrei capire esattamente cosa ti aspettavi.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo ma è magnanimo.... chiede a me di decidere se e in che termini.....


Macchè magnanimo. Si riconferma il senza palle che è stato finora.
Bleah.
Lascia che vada, magari si schiarisce un po' le idee.
Non ci perdi molto in ogni caso, spero che cominci ad essere chiaro anche a te.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire esattamente cosa ti aspettavi.


quello che purtroppo si aspetta una donna innamorata...si ma dell'uomo di un'altra...
queste storie spesso sono già scritte...le accettiamo ma ci ostiniamo a cambiarle....

e poi sono cazzi nostri....(del tutto meno piacevoli di quelli di carne)...


il passo successivo secondo me....sarà


non lo scrivo...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello che purtroppo si aspetta una donna innamorata...si ma dell'uomo di un'altra...
> queste storie spesso sono già scritte...le accettiamo ma ci ostiniamo a cambiarle....
> 
> e poi sono cazzi nostri....(del tutto meno piacevoli di quelli di carne)...
> ...


    e scrivilo invece  ho spalle forti io...


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il passo successivo secondo me....sarà


Sarà che lui ritornerà senza muovere il sedere da dove si trova, per poi allontanarsi di nuovo?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello che purtroppo si aspetta una donna innamorata...si ma dell'uomo di un'altra...
> queste storie spesso sono già scritte...le accettiamo ma ci ostiniamo a cambiarle....
> 
> e poi sono cazzi nostri....(del tutto meno piacevoli di quelli di carne)...
> ...



Ma lei lo sapeva che lui non avrebbe mai lasciato moglie e figlia. Lo sapeva bene. Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito. L'amore si, ci sta, quello che ti pare. Però resta il fatto che una non può farsi i castelli in testa se, ripeto, si è sempre stati chiari fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e scrivilo invece ho spalle forti io...



no
perchè è una cosa che fece l'amante di mio marito....
ma sai..
quando si è distrutti come ti senti tu adesso è quasi normale....

credevi in qualcosa..qualcosa per cui hai messo fine ad una tua certezza..perchè il rapporto con lui anche se non più come prima era cmq qualcosa di importante giuSTO..UN PUNTO FERMO...NON CREDO CHE PER QUEST'UOMO TU NON PROVI PIù NULLA....credo che per te non sia stato facile confessare un qualcosa che inevitabilmente lo farà star male...

o è stato semplice come bere un bicchier d'acqua??

quindi a questo punto ti aspettavi qualcosa...
lui fa retromarcia...

essere arrabbiati per dover continuare  a vivere clandestinamente,con limiti,paletti..non dettati più da te ma solo da lui...
è umano se vogliamo....


per lo meno non doveva tanto illuderti prima.....
cmq la vostra storia la conoscete meglio voi...anzi solo voi..
la mia può essere solo una sensazione trasmessa da quel che leggo...
e posso sbagliare...


cmq io ti consiglierei di lasciarlo perdere...
se non lascia lei..non deve avere pure te....
troppo comodo....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no
> perchè è una cosa che fece l'amante di mio marito....
> ma sai..
> quando si è distrutti come ti senti tu adesso è quasi normale....
> ...


Immagino quel che intendi dire.. che io  spiattelli tutto alla moglie....La tentazione c'è ma a che pro ? sarebbe una vendetta fine a se stessa...
 Ci siamo sentiti al telefono e lui ha ribadito la sua posizione  mi ama, sta bene con me bla bla bla ma il nostro è un amore senza futuro; della serie o così o pomì.... Certo ora tocca a me capire se riesco a vivere questa storia nei termini che lui mi impone, che ci eravamo imposti ( sia ben chiaro che io non gli ho chiesto certo di fare il passo che ho deciso di compiere ) Lasciarlo  andare ? mi manca l'aria solo al pensiero ma forse è presto...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non avevo dubbi. Adesso preserva la sua famiglia. E' come se tu avessi violato un patto non scritto


già.... lo sapevo anch'io..


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Immagino quel che intendi dire.. che io spiattelli tutto alla moglie....La tentazione c'è ma a che pro ? sarebbe una vendetta fine a se stessa...
> Ci siamo sentiti al telefono e lui ha ribadito la sua posizione mi ama, sta bene con me bla bla bla ma il nostro è un amore senza futuro; della serie o così o pomì.... Certo ora tocca a me capire se riesco a vivere questa storia nei termini che lui mi impone, che ci eravamo imposti ( sia ben chiaro che io non gli ho chiesto certo di fare il passo che ho deciso di compiere ) Lasciarlo andare ? mi manca l'aria solo al pensiero ma forse è presto...


che dirti....
contenta tu.....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Macchè magnanimo. Si riconferma il senza palle che è stato finora.
> Bleah.
> Lascia che vada, magari si schiarisce un po' le idee.
> Non ci perdi molto in ogni caso, spero che cominci ad essere chiaro anche a te.


Non so se sia senza palle, anzi lui è sempre stato chiaro e determinato....ma sai com'è  contro ogni ragionevolezza
 ci si illude che la forza dell'amore che provi possa travolgere l'altro...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarà che lui ritornerà senza muovere il sedere da dove si trova, per poi allontanarsi di nuovo?


il culo non lo muove di certo....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo sapeva che lui non avrebbe mai lasciato moglie e figlia. Lo sapeva bene. Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito. L'amore si, ci sta, quello che ti pare. Però resta il fatto che una non può farsi i castelli in testa se, ripeto, si è sempre stati chiari fin dall'inizio.


un uomo......


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un uomo......


e poi chi gli chiede di lasciare la figlia ? ( che mi sia illusa che scegliesse me è umano no ? )


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e poi chi gli chiede di lasciare la figlia ? ( che mi sia illusa che scegliesse me è umano no ? )


Comunque sia... e per scontato che sia....svegliarsi dal sogno fa un male cane.....


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

marina, è prevedibile che adesso D. resti dov'è. Come da patti.
Tu fai il tuo percorso: ti va di vederlo? Benissimo. Vediti con lui se ti fa star bene (ma con massima discrezione)
 Ha cominciato a stufarti? Non lo incontrare...
Insomma vedi come va in questi mesi.
---

Piccolo flash: ripensandoci, mi ha colpito il fatto che tuo marito ci tenesse a fare queste uscite alla presenza del tuo amante, dicendo che era "simpatico, ma quanto è simpatico, massì.... invitiamolo".... e invece aveva già capito tutto. :idea: 
Che tipo!... 

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> marina, è prevedibile che adesso D. resti dov'è. Come da patti.
> Tu fai il tuo percorso: ti va di vederlo? Benissimo. Vediti con lui se ti fa star bene (ma con massima discrezione)
> Ha cominciato a stufarti? Non lo incontrare...
> Insomma vedi come va in questi mesi.
> ...


Era prevedibile,  del resto  lui è estremamente prevedibile....e sopratutto se la sta facendo sotto.. me ne rendo conto ...
E' quello che farò non perchè mi abbia stufato, diciamo un pò delusa ?....  questo suo puntualizzare che per noi non ci sarà futuro
, nonostante nulla io gli abbia chiesto mi ha decisamente fatto riflettere... Ero e rimango del parere che sia una persona squisita
ma si sa  l'orticello privato non si tocca....  Un caro amico stasera mi ha fatto notare una cosa che non avevo considerato... mi ha detto  " capisco  che la tua  autostima  ha avuto la peggio.. Non deve essere facile accettare di aver perso
contro la " cozza"...
ps si devo ammetterlo... è un signore è un peccato che sia finita tutto sommato....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo sapeva che lui non avrebbe mai lasciato moglie e figlia. Lo sapeva bene. Non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito. L'amore si, ci sta, quello che ti pare. Però resta il fatto che una non può farsi i castelli in testa se, ripeto, si è sempre stati chiari fin dall'inizio.



Peró tu prova a fare stó gioco:

Alza l'indice e mettilo davanti al naso chiedi :
Cosa vedi?
Qualcuno dirà: un dito...
allora mi sono nascosta bene!!:rotfl:









Non fateci caso sono mestruata..


----------



## Spider (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró tu prova a fare stó gioco:
> 
> Alza l'indice e mettilo davanti al naso chiedi :
> Cosa vedi?
> ...


no, no...tu sei cosi di tuo


----------



## Spider (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> marina, è prevedibile che adesso D. resti dov'è. Come da patti.
> Tu fai il tuo percorso: ti va di vederlo? Benissimo. Vediti con lui se ti fa star bene (ma con massima discrezione)
> Ha cominciato a stufarti? Non lo incontrare...
> Insomma vedi come va in questi mesi.
> ...


... non vedeva l'ora di togliersela dai cojoni...
secondo me spera in una prossima volta...
la libertà ha un prezzo.. pure un paio de corna.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un caro amico stasera mi ha fatto notare una cosa che non avevo considerato... mi ha detto  " capisco  che la tua  autostima  ha avuto la peggio.. Non deve essere facile accettare di aver perso
> contro la " cozza"...


fossi in te non continuerei a sottolineare la poca bellezza della signora, sia perchè manchi vistosamente di eleganza, sia perchè ti troveresti di fronte la seguente alternativa:
- lui ne è davvero innamorato; 
- ha dei gusti pessimi.

e penso, tuo malgrado, ti vedresti costretta a considerare valida la prima ipotesi.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> fossi in te non continuerei a sottolineare la poca bellezza della signora, sia perchè manchi vistosamente di eleganza, sia perchè ti troveresti di fronte la seguente alternativa:
> - lui ne è davvero innamorato;
> - ha dei gusti pessimi.
> 
> e penso, tuo malgrado, ti vedresti costretta a considerare valida la prima ipotesi.


touchè... A mia discolpa posso solo dire che ero reduce da " seratina "
. ma c'è una terza alternativa... le prime due sono da scartare...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... non vedeva l'ora di togliersela dai cojoni...
> secondo me spera in una prossima volta...
> la libertà ha un prezzo.. pure un paio de corna.


il fine giustica il mezzo... ottimo !


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró tu prova a fare stó gioco:
> 
> Alza l'indice e mettilo davanti al naso chiedi :
> Cosa vedi?
> ...



Coraggio, che poi passa.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coraggio, che poi passa.


cosa passa ? le pene d'amore o le mestruazioni ?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un caro amico stasera mi ha fatto notare una cosa che non avevo considerato... mi ha detto  " capisco  che la tua  autostima  ha avuto la peggio.. Non deve essere facile accettare di aver perso
> contro la " cozza"...


Il tuo amico è un coglione...si, è un giudizio e si, me ne fotto se i giudizi non si dicono...
E non sono acida stavolta, lo dico a scanso di equivoci.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa passa ? le pene d'amore o le mestruazioni ?


Tutte e due.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tutte e due.



tutto passa  soprattuto *IL * ops...*LE* pene


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il tuo amico è un coglione...si, è un giudizio e si, me ne fotto se i giudizi non si dicono...
> E non sono acida stavolta, lo dico a scanso di equivoci.


sarà pure un coglione....ma ha colto nel segno temo....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tutte e due.


Allora sono a metà strada ... le seconde non si vedono da più di un anno...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà pure un coglione....ma ha colto nel segno temo....


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Mettiti da parte e aspetta.
I giochi detti a parole non sono quasi mai i giochi che si fanno.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mettiti da parte e aspetta.
> I giochi detti a parole non sono quasi mai i giochi che si fanno.


scusa, sinceramente non capisco a cosa ti riferisci..


----------



## Non Registrato1 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> touchè... A mia discolpa posso solo dire che ero reduce da " seratina "
> . ma c'è una terza alternativa... le prime due sono da scartare...


troppo scomode, chiaramente.
indubbio che potessi confezionartene una su misura.
la verità è sempre una storiella (come tante) tutta nostra.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> troppo scomode, chiaramente.
> indubbio che potessi confezionartene una su misura.
> la verità è sempre una storiella (come tante) tutta nostra.


Può darsi.. l'innamoramento è illusione allo stato puro. ma non dimenticare che prima di avere una storia
 noi siamo stati molto amici...per un lasso di tempo , circa 2 anni, nel quale non vi era ombra di corteggiamento, e nel quale
 ho raccolto le sue confidenze, e lui le mie....Che ne sia ancora innamorato è da escludere, le vuole bene , certo ma non prova nè attrazione  nè condividono molti interessi... In tempi non sospetti ha definto il suo matrimonio una S. P. A.....riguardo ai gusti pessimi... è soggettivo...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Può darsi.. l'innamoramento è illusione allo stato puro. ma non dimenticare che prima di avere una storia
> noi siamo stati molto amici...per un lasso di tempo , circa 2 anni, nel quale non vi era ombra di corteggiamento, e nel quale
> ho raccolto le sue confidenze, e lui le mie....Che ne sia ancora innamorato è da escludere, le vuole bene , certo ma non prova nè attrazione  nè condividono molti interessi... In tempi non sospetti ha definto il suo matrimonio una S. P. A.....riguardo ai gusti pessimi... è soggettivo...


Una s.p.a.   che ha costruito insieme a lei e  non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere le sue quote...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una s.p.a.   che ha costruito insieme a lei e  non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere le sue quote...


Embè
Puoi biasimarla per questo?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè
> Puoi biasimarla per questo?


mi riferivo a lui.... lei non sa  nulla quindi ....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi riferivo a lui.... lei non sa  nulla quindi ....


e sinceramente....  biasimarla no ma nemmeno invidiarla...  non ho mai considerato gli affetti solo dal punto di vista
dell'investimento...


----------



## Non Registrato1 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Può darsi.. l'innamoramento è illusione allo stato puro. ma non dimenticare che prima di avere una storia
> noi siamo stati molto amici...per un lasso di tempo , circa 2 anni, nel quale non vi era ombra di corteggiamento, e nel quale
> ho raccolto le sue confidenze, e lui le mie....Che ne sia ancora innamorato è da escludere, le vuole bene , certo ma non prova nè attrazione  nè condividono molti interessi... In tempi non sospetti ha definto il suo matrimonio una S. P. A.....riguardo ai gusti pessimi... è soggettivo...


capisco. starebbe con lei per interesse.
ma non programmava con lei gite fuori porta... sempre per affari?

gusti pessimi.. se è soggettivo non pretendere di oggettivare l'estetica della signora.
non qualifichi di certo lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> capisco. starebbe con lei per interesse.
> ma non programmava con lei gite fuori porta... sempre per affari?
> 
> gusti pessimi.. se è soggettivo non pretendere di oggettivare l'estetica della signora.
> non qualifichi di certo lei.


 Interesse in senso lato e comportarsi con la famiglia come da copione  comporta anche le gite fuori porta...
é  soggettivo si....  appunto


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Interesse in senso lato e comportarsi con la famiglia come da copione  comporta anche le gite fuori porta...
> é  soggettivo si....  appunto



il copione lo potrebbe anche comportare ma avrebbe potuto evitare di farlo davanti a te.

la moglie non si sarebbe nè offesa e non avrebbe messo te in imbarazzo.

E invece a cercato di rassicurare lei.


Guarda che è un segnale questo, almeno, io l'ho considerato tale, e senza ancora sapere che si è incazzato perchè non l hai informato della tua scelta.


stai attenta cara amica, io non ho interesse alcuno come nemmeno le altre ad essere realiste, ma questo è un gran paraculo.


a differenza della maturità e stile che ha dimostrato tuo marito.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa, sinceramente non capisco a cosa ti riferisci..


Voglio dire che le parole stanno a zero.
La nostalgia se la dovrà gestire pure lui, se te ne vai: bene, vediamo come.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Interesse in senso lato e comportarsi con la famiglia come da copione  comporta anche le gite fuori porta...
> é  soggettivo si....  appunto


ognuno ha il suo copione. tu puoi scrivere e riscrivere il tuo, non il suo.
ce la fai a prenderne coscienza?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il copione lo potrebbe anche comportare ma avrebbe potuto evitare di farlo davanti a te.
> 
> la moglie non si sarebbe nè offesa e non avrebbe messo te in imbarazzo.
> 
> ...



Quoto ma non lo trovo paraculo
Io insisto ma se uno ti dice che la famiglia arriva pirma vuole dire CHE LA FAMIGLIA ARRIVA PRIMA
Perchè dobbiamo per forza pensare "Ma si, dice così, ma in fondo è impossibilie che non ami me. Se poi guardo quanto è brutta, figurati se non sono io la donna della sua vita, ecc ecc"


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

ricorda poi...che "la cozza " come quell imbecille del tuo amico l ha definita, scusa la definizione, lui la scelse...e continua sceglierla.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ricorda poi...che "la cozza " come quell imbecille del tuo amico l ha definita, scusa la definizione, lui la scelse...e continua sceglierla.


Riquoto e approvo se riesco


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ma non lo trovo paraculo
> Io insisto ma se uno ti dice che la famiglia arriva pirma vuole dire CHE LA FAMIGLIA ARRIVA PRIMA
> Perchè dobbiamo per forza pensare "Ma si, dice così, ma in fondo è impossibilie che non ami me. Se poi guardo quanto è brutta, figurati se non sono io la donna della sua vita, ecc ecc"


beh...hai ragione...lui glielo ha detto. non è un para.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> ognuno ha il suo copione. tu puoi scrivere e riscrivere il tuo, non il suo.
> ce la fai a prenderne coscienza?


Sto cercando di farlo.....


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto cercando di farlo.....



è doloroso ...immagino.


ps. ma come mai non ti registri?

solo per comodità di individuazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Voglio dire che le parole stanno a zero.
> La nostalgia se la dovrà gestire pure lui, se te ne vai: bene, vediamo come.


Si certo se la gestirebbe come gestisce, in genere, i sentimenti..sopportando in silenzio ( parole sue )


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è doloroso ...immagino.
> 
> 
> ps. ma come mai non ti registri?
> ...


Si fa un male cane... ma evidentemente essendo un sentimento clandestino, essendo una " ruba mariti "   a sentire certi commenti...
il mio , di dolore, non ha valore, anzi è inopportuno, sporco ...

ps il primo tentativo non è andato a buon fine ora ci riprovo....


----------



## Marina60 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si fa un male cane... ma evidentemente essendo un sentimento clandestino, essendo una " ruba mariti "   a sentire certi commenti...
> il mio , di dolore, non ha valore, anzi è inopportuno, sporco ...
> 
> ps il primo tentativo non è andato a buon fine ora ci riprovo....


Fatta !!!  la mail era finita nello Spam


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Fatta !!!  la mail era finita nello Spam


Benvenuta...


----------



## Marina60 (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta...View attachment 5367


grazie....


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Fatta !!!  la mail era finita nello Spam




bene, Marina.

ma quale ruba mariti, non dire sciocchezze e nulla c era e c'è di sporco o di pulito, tu vuoi vivere nella trasparenza, lui non è ancora pronto ? lo sarà domani?

Intanto tu hai dimostrato assieme a tuo marito di saper governare la vostra vita, rimodulare il vostro rapporto con rispetto e stima reciproca e anche individuale. questo la fa differenza, eccome.:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

e poi nessuno ruba nulla a nessuno. tutti adulti e coscienti delle proprie azioni o , in taluni casi, delle proprie pompe idrauliche come delle proprie patatine-


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

comunque a me la storia di Marina ricorda, specularmente, quella di Massimo Meridio appena arrivò qui...

ecco...l'ho detto...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> comunque a me la storia di Marina ricorda, specularmente, quella di Massimo Meridio appena arrivò qui...
> 
> ecco...l'ho detto...


A me no.
Quali sono le analogie che vedi?


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> comunque a me la storia di Marina ricorda, specularmente, quella di Massimo Meridio appena arrivò qui...
> 
> ecco...l'ho detto...


Però a parti invertite, Marina nei panni della splendida amante cinquantenne da cui Meridio è particolarmente attratto.
D. nei panni di Meridio.


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però a parti invertite, Marina nei panni della splendida amante cinquantenne da cui Meridio è particolarmente attratto.
> D. nei panni di Meridio.


specularmente infatti


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si fa un male cane... ma evidentemente essendo un sentimento clandestino, essendo una " ruba mariti "   a sentire certi commenti...
> il mio , di dolore, non ha valore, anzi è inopportuno, sporco ...
> 
> ps il primo tentativo non è andato a buon fine ora ci riprovo....


cara marina io non credo che innamorarsi sia un reato anche se si è gia impegnati..sono cose che possono succedere e a qualsiasi età, ma bisogna sapersi prendere le responsabilità delle proprie azioni e parole. la verità rende liberi, e chi ti assicura che tuo marito o sua moglie saputa la verità vorranno ancora starvi accanto? dategli almeno la libertà di scegliere, magari alla fine il tuo amante sarà "costratto a prendere una decisione" almeno questo è il mio modestissimo parere


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara marina io non credo che innamorarsi sia un reato anche se si è gia impegnati..sono cose che possono succedere e a qualsiasi età, *ma bisogna sapersi prendere le responsabilità delle proprie azioni e parole. la verità rende liberi,* e chi ti assicura che tuo marito o sua moglie saputa la verità vorranno ancora starvi accanto? dategli almeno la libertà di scegliere, magari alla fine il tuo amante sarà "costratto a prendere una decisione" almeno questo è il mio modestissimo parere



hai ragione. 

ma dove ha dimostrato di non prendersele ? o forse lo dicevi senza alcun riferimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovvio che non è così semplice. c'è una figlia di mezzo, minorenne e sicuramente prova dell'affetto sincero per sua moglie
> e un  equilibrio di fondo che vuole mantenere, in fondo è un uomo.... so bene , ne sono consapevole di essere complementare per lui, *che  gli sto salvando il matrimonio*, mi ama? forse si lui dice e mi dimostra di si... non abbastanza per sconvolgere la sua vita e quella della sua famiglia.... ma questo sono io che lo devo accettare o meno...


questa è proprio una perla. L'ho riletta 3 volte prima di convincermi che non avevo letto male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie Leda
> Non sto cercando consigli, sono come dici tu, abbastanza lucida. per rendermi conto della situazione. per altro sempre stata chiara da parte sua, di certo non ha mai negato di non voler lasciare la famiglia e ribadito più volte, oltre tutto, a differenza di tanti altri nella sua situazione, non ha mai  denigrato o parlato male della moglie, mi ha pure detto di volerle bene , di avere con lei un debito morale e di voler onorare l'impegno preso tanti anni fa ... Ma si hai ragione è stato uno shok... o meglio l'ennesima conferma dell'assenza di progettualità fra di noi...Altra storia è prendere una decisione drastica...sono veramente innamorata e non dubito nemmeno dei suoi sentimenti .... non sono pronta , non ora a troncare, ad aggiungere sofferenza alla sofferenza...


Una cosa: ma non ti è venuto il dubbio piccino piccino che certe frasi le abbia pronunciate appositamente in tua presenza? No perchè a me sarebbe parsa una curiosa coincidenza che  casualmente, proprio la sera che io, amante, con mio marito siamo a tavola con lui e la moglie, questi si metta casualmente a progettare le ferie con la moglie... ma io sono una ragazza di campagna...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, io questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto. Non mi sembrano frasi buttate lì a caso. Lui ha fiutato il pericolo e si è affrettato a piantare dei paletti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo.. anche se non è facile in poche parole...
> Io sono convinta che nessun amante si insinua in una coppia se il " cornuto/a" di turno non gli apre una falla
> Per quanto mi riguarda io mi sento tradita da mio marito mille volte più che se mi avesse riempita di corna...
> ad esempio per non aver  mosso un dito , a parte criticare, quando stavo impazzendo di dolore nel vedere MIO figlio
> ...


terapia tapioco, come se fosse antani, per due, con scappellamento a destra. Secondo me alla fine devi chiedere pure i danni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> annuccia,
> vuoi una ravanata pure tu, oggi?
> basta che lo dici
> 
> ...


No dai Chiara ti prego... e il marito è colpevole, e la moglie dell'altro è cozza, e l'amante è in ostaggio della situazione economica e della figlia 15enne che si porta alla cena con l'amante... va bene le situazioni incresciose che si possono creare... ma qui mi pare si esageri.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

vai sbri...sei a pag 13!
Magari per domani ce la fai ad arrivare a metà topic! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Se lo hai letto come una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa, me ne scuso non è così. Anzi so che non è corretto e proprio per questo ogni tentativo di entrare e denigrare la vita del proprio amante mi sembra assurdo. leggo molto più andar fiere di questo in una donna che si permette di giudicarsi migliore della donna che il proprio amante ha scelto per stare al suo fianco.
> 
> Se non volesse fare l'amante, non la farebbe. Si è innamorata bene, molla il marito e dice al suo amante "Io sono libera, quando ti liberi mi trovi qui ad aspettarti". Bello fare le innamorate e tenere il piedi in due scarpe.
> Ci si sente troppo brutte ad ammettere che va bene così? Meglio mascherare tutto con l'amore.
> Ok sono acida anche oggi.


quototi non potendoti approvare


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> vai sbri...sei a pag 13!
> Magari per domani ce la fai ad arrivare a metà topic! :rotfl::rotfl:


no, ho riconosciuto il motivetto... passo ad altro 3d, devo recuperare. Besos Ely!


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è proprio una perla. L'ho riletta 3 volte prima di convincermi che non avevo letto male.


Non c'è niente di assurdo in quel che ho detto... succede continuamente...l'amante spesso , riempiendo i vuoti e la noia di un matrimonio stanco  lo rivitalizza....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e poi nessuno ruba nulla a nessuno. tutti adulti e coscienti delle proprie azioni o , in taluni casi, delle proprie pompe idrauliche come delle proprie patatine-


sono perfettamente d'accordo....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara marina io non credo che innamorarsi sia un reato anche se si è gia impegnati..sono cose che possono succedere e a qualsiasi età, ma bisogna sapersi prendere le responsabilità delle proprie azioni e parole. la verità rende liberi, e chi ti assicura che tuo marito o sua moglie saputa la verità vorranno ancora starvi accanto? dategli almeno la libertà di scegliere, magari alla fine il tuo amante sarà "costratto a prendere una decisione" almeno questo è il mio modestissimo parere


mio marito lo sa... e stiamo gestendo la nostra separazione per gradi...lui invece non ha nessuna intenzione di confessare assolutamente niente


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una cosa: ma non ti è venuto il dubbio piccino piccino che certe frasi le abbia pronunciate appositamente in tua presenza? No perchè a me sarebbe parsa una curiosa coincidenza che  casualmente, proprio la sera che io, amante, con mio marito siamo a tavola con lui e la moglie, questi si metta casualmente a progettare le ferie con la moglie... ma io sono una ragazza di campagna...


Non era certo la prima volta che ci si trovava e  si stava parlava di vacanze... se poi il suo sia stato un messaggio per me... bhè l'ho colto....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> terapia tapioco, come se fosse antani, per due, con scappellamento a destra. Secondo me alla fine devi chiedere pure i danni.


è un idea....:smile:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di assurdo in quel che ho detto... succede continuamente...l'amante spesso , riempiendo i vuoti e la noia di un matrimonio stanco  lo rivitalizza....


Macché rivitalizza...

se ci sono i vuoi e la noia in un matrimonio, continuano ad esserci anche con l'amante...solo che il traditore li nota meno, perché impegnato in altro, ma questo non vuol dire che il matrimonio migliora, è solo in stand-by...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macché rivitalizza...
> 
> se ci sono i vuoi e la noia in un matrimonio, continuano ad esserci anche con l'amante...solo che il traditore li nota meno, perché impegnato in altro, ma questo non vuol dire che il matrimonio migliora, è solo in stand-by...


fossi in te lascerei perdere.....
ognuno vede ciò che preferisce..quindi potremmo stare a parlarne ore e ore...


io mi chiedo...
in un matrimonio ci si annoia spesso..capita...
anche quando le cose vanno bene e c'è amore...
sai quante volte sbuffai io...
ma mica esco fuori a darla in giro....
per noia?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fossi in te lascerei perdere.....
> ognuno vede ciò che preferisce..quindi potremmo stare a parlarne ore e ore...
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, però  proprio non riesco a capire questa concezione che l'amante salva il matrimonio. 
Mah...:up:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però proprio non riesco a capire questa concezione che l'amante salva il matrimonio.
> Mah...:up:



certo
non lo sapevi..
sai infatti a quella di mio marito pensavo di farle un regalo....
per ringraziarla...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo
> non lo sapevi..
> sai infatti a quella di mio marito pensavo di farle un regalo....
> per ringraziarla...


:rotfl:del tipo?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però  proprio non riesco a capire questa concezione che l'amante salva il matrimonio.
> Mah...:up:


tentativo miserabile de ridursi la dissonanza....

considerarse 'na zoccola pare brutto...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:del tipo?



un vibratore????
un set di vibratori


no
mi voglio rovinare

una cassa in ciliegio.....o mogano?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tentativo miserabile de ridursi la dissonanza....
> 
> considerarse 'na zoccola pare brutto...
> 
> ahahahah


Daiiiiiiii....:carneval:



Annuccia ha detto:


> un vibratore????
> un set di vibratori
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macché rivitalizza...
> 
> se ci sono i vuoti e la noia in un matrimonio, continuano ad esserci anche con l'amante...solo che il traditore li nota meno, perché impegnato in altro, ma questo non vuol dire che il matrimonio migliora, è solo in stand-by...


Ti ho approvata e mò ti quoto pure 

Perchè credi che tanti passino da un amante all'altro o all'altra?

Perchè quei vuoti, o quella noia o quei problemi sono determinatissimi a non affrontarli mai, e a rimanere sempre in stato di piacevole euforia extra-unione XD


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un vibratore????
> un set di vibratori
> 
> 
> ...


io sarei piu' pe' la cremazione....

(co' na' bottiglietta d'alcool da discount)

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è proprio una perla. L'ho riletta 3 volte prima di convincermi che non avevo letto male.



Io non l'avevo letta, e avrei preferito non leggerla


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una cosa: ma non ti è venuto il dubbio piccino piccino che certe frasi le abbia pronunciate appositamente in tua presenza? No perchè a me sarebbe parsa una curiosa coincidenza che casualmente, proprio la sera che io, amante, con mio marito siamo a tavola con lui e la moglie, questi si metta casualmente a progettare le ferie con la moglie... *ma io sono una ragazza di campagna*...


no, sei una donna intelligente......


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macché rivitalizza...
> 
> se ci sono i vuoi e la noia in un matrimonio, continuano ad esserci anche con l'amante...solo che il traditore li nota meno, perché impegnato in altro, ma questo non vuol dire che il matrimonio migliora, è solo in stand-by...


quoto


----------



## gas (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fossi in te lascerei perdere.....
> ognuno vede ciò che preferisce..quindi potremmo stare a parlarne ore e ore...
> 
> 
> ...


Peccato


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Peccato


solo su appuntamento...

citofonare Giusy...

ahahahah


----------



## gas (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo su appuntamento...
> 
> citofonare Giusy...
> 
> ahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl: dai...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo su appuntamento...
> 
> citofonare *Giusy...
> *
> ahahahah



ECCO PERCHè è DA UN PO CHE NON TI FAI VEDERE...
CITOFONI AL NOME SBAGLIATO.....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ECCO PERCHè è DA UN PO CHE NON TI FAI VEDERE...
> CITOFONI AL NOME SBAGLIATO.....:rotfl:


a parte che ero in vacanssssa,...

uso er cellulare...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macché rivitalizza...
> 
> se ci sono i vuoi e la noia in un matrimonio, continuano ad esserci anche con l'amante...solo che il traditore li nota meno, perché impegnato in altro, ma questo non vuol dire che il matrimonio migliora, è solo in stand-by...


Intanto non lo dico io, (anche perchè sinceramente vista la mia condizione d'amante non lo trovo particolarmente lusinghiero), ma lo dicono taluni esperti...consideriamo anche i sensi di colpa , o la paura di essere scoperto che possono far si che il tarditore di turno diventi particolarmente premuroso affettuoso e attento... Ripeto non è una teoria  strampalata a parer mio...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fossi in te lascerei perdere.....
> ognuno vede ciò che preferisce..quindi potremmo stare a parlarne ore e ore...
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.. niente di più vero.... ma noia a parte quando manca totalmente l'intimità,, perchè l'uno o l'altro declina da anni gentilmente l'invito, e non vuoi comunque chiudere per mille altri motivi.... è  umano cercare  altrove.... Ricordiamoci che la sessualità ha aspetti emotivi oltre che fisici...


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Intanto non lo dico io, (anche perchè sinceramente vista la mia condizione d'amante non lo trovo particolarmente lusinghiero), ma lo dicono taluni esperti...consideriamo anche i sensi di colpa , o la paura di essere scoperto che possono far si che il tarditore di turno diventi particolarmente premuroso affettuoso e attento... Ripeto non è una teoria  strampalata a parer mio...


ed infatti a quel punto solo ai piu' rincoglioniti non suona nessun campanello d'allarme nella capoccia ed anzi so' pure contenti e giulivi del cambiamento...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tentativo miserabile de ridursi la dissonanza....
> 
> considerarse 'na zoccola pare brutto...
> 
> ahahahah


par brutto si! anche se in buona compagnia....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed infatti a quel punto solo ai piu' rincoglioniti non suona nessun campanello d'allarme nella capoccia ed anzi so' pure contenti e giulivi del cambiamento...
> 
> ahahahah


Non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire.. si sa...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed infatti a quel punto solo ai piu' rincoglioniti non suona nessun campanello d'allarme nella capoccia ed anzi so' pure contenti e giulivi del cambiamento...
> 
> ahahahah



Adesso la colpa è della moglie che non accorgendosi che il marito è carino con lei per coprire il tradimento, non lo molla?

Ragazzi ma stiamo rasentando il ridicolo.
Qualunque siano le motivazioni che lo tiene legato a sua moglie, vuol dire che quelle motivazioni per lui sono più importanti della sua amante.
E qui finisco, che poi mi dicono che devo tenere i corsi per diventare una buona amante


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire.. si sa...


Cio' pero' non giustifica o attenua la posizione di chi in sostanza resta un vero pezzo di merda....

l'altro al massimo combatte co' l'ingenuita'...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cio' pero' non giustifica o attenua la posizione di chi in sostanza resta un vero pezzo di merda....
> 
> l'altro al massimo combatte co' l'ingenuita'...


Quoto.....


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso la colpa è della moglie che non accorgendosi che il marito è carino con lei per coprire il tradimento, non lo molla?
> 
> Ragazzi ma stiamo rasentando il ridicolo.
> Qualunque siano le motivazioni che lo tiene legato a sua moglie, vuol dire che quelle motivazioni per lui sono più importanti della sua amante.
> E qui finisco, che poi mi dicono che devo tenere i corsi per diventare una buona amante


ma va quale colpa....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Intanto non lo dico io, (anche perchè sinceramente vista la mia condizione d'amante non lo trovo particolarmente lusinghiero), ma lo dicono taluni esperti...consideriamo anche i sensi di colpa , o la paura di essere scoperto che possono far si che il tarditore di turno diventi particolarmente premuroso affettuoso e attento... Ripeto non è una teoria  strampalata a parer mio...


Chi sarebbero 'sti geni?
Ma questo non vuol dire salvare un matrimonio.
Avere i sensi di colpa non vuol dire salvare il matrimonio.

Faccio un esempio, semplificando. Se il problema fosse la quiescenza della moglie e lui si trovasse un'amante...vuol mica dire che la moglie diventa un'assatanata di sesso...sempre in quiescenza rimane. Che lui provi o no sensi di colpa, che lui sia più affettuoso o attento, lei sempre in quiescenza rimane (altrimenti il problema sarebbe stato risolto prima dell'amante). Non è che tutta un tratto la moglie capisce che hanno un problema e si sveglia.

Uguale se il problema sia la scarsa attenzione della moglie, lui ok s'invaghisce dell'amante, per sensi di colpa diventa più attento e affettuoso..mica vuol dire che la moglie contraccambia.
Non credo che le dinamiche tra coniugi cambiano solo ed esclusivamente perché uno dei due si comporta diversamente per via dei sensi di colpa, credo ci voglia un qualcosa di più.

Per es. nel tuo caso. Se la moglie non si è stupita e/o meravigliata dei progetti del marito/tuo amante...forse è una cosa normale per loro parlare e farli questi progetti/viaggi, altrimenti avrebbe quanto meno dimostrato il suo stupore, in qualche modo.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ok.. niente di più vero.... ma noia a parte quando manca totalmente l'intimità,, perchè l'uno o l'altro declina da anni gentilmente l'invito, e non vuoi comunque chiudere per mille altri motivi.... è  umano cercare  altrove.... Ricordiamoci che la sessualità ha aspetti emotivi oltre che fisici...


Quello che dicevo nel precedente post.

Ok, è umano cercare altrove dopo anni d'astinenza (diciamo così....).
Però non è che dopo l'amante, per sensi di colpa, lui/lei ritorna affettuoso ed attento vuol dire che il matrimonio è salvato...altrimenti sarebbe successo prima.


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso la colpa è della moglie che non accorgendosi che il marito è carino con lei per coprire il tradimento, non lo molla?
> 
> Ragazzi ma stiamo rasentando il ridicolo.
> Qualunque siano le motivazioni che lo tiene legato a sua moglie, vuol dire che quelle motivazioni per lui sono più importanti della sua amante.
> E qui finisco, che poi mi dicono che devo tenere i corsi per diventare una buona amante


Certo che è più importante la sua famiglia.... l' ho capito e metabolizzato pure....E non si tratta di colpe, piuttosto di una sorta di autodifesa, e parlo in generale non del caso specifico, se tieni molto, per i più disparati motivi, alle sicurezze e certezze costruite insieme, ti guardi bene dal guardar bene ( scusate il giro di parole) preferisci non vedere... e guarda che questa dinamica è piuttosto comune anche relativamente ad altre problematiche della famiglia; vedi  dipendenze varie di figli o compagni di vita... e adesso vi aspetto Datemi pure addosso !!!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi sarebbero 'sti geni?
> Ma questo non vuol dire salvare un matrimonio.
> Avere i sensi di colpa non vuol dire salvare il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


stringendo
secondo il mio scarso modesto parere...
lui resta con la moglie e si conùmporta in casa da marito ecc ecc...
nel frattempo non rinuncia all'amante
fino a quando magari non verrà beccato....

e in questo caso tu cara marina,scusami se te lo dico,lo accomodi....
chiamalo scemo...

qui scusa l'unico degno di non dolci parole è lui non la moglie che non sa nulla....
e nemmeno tu che hai lasciato tuo marito per lui....

se trovo la tavola apparecchiata tutti i giorni con tutto quel che mi piace...io mi ci siedo volentieri....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Certo che è più importante la sua famiglia.... l' ho capito e metabolizzato pure....E non si tratta di colpe, piuttosto di una sorta di autodifesa, e parlo in generale non del caso specifico, se tieni molto, per i più disparati motivi, alle sicurezze e certezze costruite insieme, ti guardi bene dal guardar bene ( scusate il giro di parole) preferisci non vedere... e guarda che questa dinamica è piuttosto comune anche relativamente ad altre problematiche della famiglia; vedi  dipendenze varie di figli o compagni di vita... e adesso vi aspetto Datemi pure addosso !!!


Ma perché deve essere una sorta di autodifesa, e dal "Ti guardi bene dal guardar bene preferisci non vedere"?
Non può essere che lui semplicemente voglia stare in famiglia perché sta bene?
Non può essere semplicemente che tu non sei mai stata all'altezza di una scelta?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Certo che è più importante la sua famiglia.... l' ho capito e metabolizzato pure....E non si tratta di colpe, piuttosto di una sorta di autodifesa, e parlo in generale non del caso specifico, se tieni molto, per i più disparati motivi, alle sicurezze e certezze costruite insieme, ti guardi bene dal guardar bene ( scusate il giro di parole) preferisci non vedere... e guarda che questa dinamica è piuttosto comune anche relativamente ad altre problematiche della famiglia; vedi dipendenze varie di figli o compagni di vita... e adesso vi aspetto Datemi pure addosso !!!


Questo può essere vero.
Solo che tu ti fossilizzi su quello che pensa e fa la moglie.
Invece dovresti fossilizzarti su quello che fa lui.
Lui fa progetti con la moglie, perchè la ama perchè ha interessi perchè che cavoli ne so, non li fa con te.
Ed è stato sempre onesto nel dirti che con te non ha progetti.
Tu cerchi in tutti i modi di cercare delle pecche nel loro matrimonio (non hanno rapporti?  E chi te lo ha detto, lui?) quando invece l'unica pecca magari sei tu. 
E bada bene te lo dico da amante sposata di un uomo sposato, quindi non è una cattiveria.
Io ho sempre pensato che nel matrimonio del mio amante, oltre agli scazzi naturali di una storia di 30 anni, la cosa che stonava era la sua relazione con me.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



Marina60 ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di assurdo in quel che ho detto... succede continuamente...l'amante spesso , riempiendo i vuoti e la noia di un matrimonio stanco  lo rivitalizza....


Azz....chissà come mai io non me ne sono accorto di questa botta di vita :banghead:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché deve essere una sorta di autodifesa, e dal "Ti guardi bene dal guardar bene preferisci non vedere"?
> Non può essere che lui semplicemente voglia stare in famiglia perché sta bene?
> Non può essere semplicemente che tu non sei mai stata all'altezza di una scelta?



Quoto:up:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz....chissà come mai io non me ne sono accorto di questa botta di vita :banghead:


:rotfl:
Mi fai morire...


Scusate....


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché deve essere una sorta di autodifesa, e dal "Ti guardi bene dal guardar bene preferisci non vedere"?
> Non può essere che lui semplicemente voglia stare in famiglia perché sta bene?
> Non può essere semplicemente che tu non sei mai stata all'altezza di una scelta?



NO....
ma sei di coccio eh?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz....chissà come mai io non me ne sono accorto di questa botta di vita :banghead:



Sei veramente una bella persona:up:


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cio' pero' non giustifica o attenua la posizione di chi in sostanza resta un vero pezzo di merda....
> 
> l'altro al massimo combatte co' l'ingenuita'...


Qualche tempo fa abbiamo parlato proprio di sensi di colpa ecc ecc... eravamo in montagna e alla mia domanda se e cosa pensasse del fatto che i nostri rispettivi coniugi si sentano presi in giro.. lui mi ha risposto.... Se si sentisse presa in giro sarebbe ipocrita...sa benissimo di  mancare su vari aspetti... e non  vuole far nulla per cambiare lo stato delle cose....


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



Annuccia ha detto:


> certo
> non lo sapevi..
> sai infatti a quella di mio marito pensavo di farle un regalo....
> per ringraziarla...


Mmmh...sapete che io lo ho fatto il "regalino" all'amante di mia moglie?
Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe arrivare il pacco a destinazione.

Chissà se gli piacerà


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...sapete che io lo ho fatto il "regalino" all'amante di mia moglie?
> Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe arrivare il pacco a destinazione.
> 
> Chissà se gli piacerà



non puoi farci morire di curiosità:girlcry:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...sapete che io lo ho fatto il "regalino" all'amante di mia moglie?
> Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe arrivare il pacco a destinazione.
> 
> Chissà se gli piacerà





davvero...
e cosa??
dai su 
dillo...


prendo appunti ahahaha


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo nel precedente post.
> 
> Ok, è umano cercare altrove dopo anni d'astinenza (diciamo così....).
> Però non è che dopo l'amante, per sensi di colpa, lui/lei ritorna affettuoso ed attento vuol dire che il matrimonio è salvato...altrimenti sarebbe successo prima.


Io non lo so se è  più affettuoso  e attento di prima, ho fatto un ipotesi  e parlando in generale....Non so voi ma di situazioni così in giro ne vedo a iosa....Anzi ho detto e  ripeto che non ho mai visto fra di loro nessun segno di intimità , mai un bacio, una carezza , un abbraccio o un dialogo particolarmente affettuoso, è capitato il contrario che lei aprofitti per lamentarsi di lui. che ne so per  il fatto che è troppo severo con la figlia e roba simile...


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa abbiamo parlato proprio di sensi di colpa ecc ecc... eravamo in montagna e alla mia domanda se e cosa pensasse del fatto che i nostri rispettivi coniugi si sentano presi in giro.. lui mi ha risposto.... Se si sentisse presa in giro sarebbe ipocrita...sa benissimo di  mancare su vari aspetti... e non  vuole far nulla per cambiare lo stato delle cose....


E quindi ad uno sberleffo e' giusto reagire con la lupara....ahahahah

senti non insistere, l'amante ed il traditore restano dei veri pezzi di merda da qualunque parte li si guardi...


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



Marina60 ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa abbiamo parlato proprio di sensi di colpa ecc ecc... eravamo in montagna e alla mia domanda se e cosa pensasse del fatto che i nostri rispettivi coniugi si sentano presi in giro.. lui mi ha risposto.... Se si sentisse presa in giro sarebbe ipocrita...sa benissimo di  mancare su vari aspetti... e non  vuole far nulla per cambiare lo stato delle cose....


Invece tu e lui per cambiare lo stato delle cose li tradite i vostri rispettivi coniugi 
Evidentemente voi non mancate in nulla...solo i vostri partner ufficiali "mancano"


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NO....
> ma sei di coccio eh?


Si...è grave? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa abbiamo parlato proprio di sensi di colpa ecc ecc... eravamo in montagna e alla mia domanda se e cosa pensasse del fatto che i nostri rispettivi coniugi si sentano presi in giro.. lui mi ha risposto.... Se si sentisse presa in giro sarebbe ipocrita...sa benissimo di  mancare su vari aspetti... e non  vuole far nulla per cambiare lo stato delle cose....


Tradendo passa automaticamente lui dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io non lo so se è  più affettuoso  e attento di prima, ho fatto un ipotesi  e parlando in generale....Non so voi ma di situazioni così in giro ne vedo a iosa....Anzi ho detto e  ripeto che non ho mai visto fra di loro nessun segno di intimità , mai un bacio, una carezza , un abbraccio o un dialogo particolarmente affettuoso, è capitato il contrario che lei aprofitti per lamentarsi di lui. che ne so per  il fatto che è troppo severo con la figlia e roba simile...


E non ti pare logico??? Lui da  il cazzo a te e mica a lei e magari le strarompe le palle tutto il dì e manco una trombata.

Va la che ti sei trovata un vero non uomo abbastanza gay.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non puoi farci morire di curiosità:girlcry:


Quotone!!!!!:girlcry:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tradendo passa automaticamente lui dalla parte del torto.


Quoto


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stringendo
> secondo il mio scarso modesto parere...
> lui resta con la moglie e si conùmporta in casa da marito ecc ecc...
> nel frattempo non rinuncia all'amante
> ...


certo...  l'ho sempre saputo e ora ne ho preso pienamente coscienza; questo non significa che lui con me non sia affettuoso, presente e apparentemente innamorato e che devo solo decidere se sfruttare al meglio la situazione.. prendermi il meglio  finchè non mi stanco... in poche parole diventare quel che non sono mai stata; pragmatica... In fondo ci sto davvero bene, e non solo a letto...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io non lo so se è  più affettuoso  e attento di prima, ho fatto un ipotesi  e parlando in generale....Non so voi ma di situazioni così in giro ne vedo a iosa....Anzi ho detto e  ripeto che non ho mai visto fra di loro nessun segno di intimità , mai un bacio, una carezza , un abbraccio o un dialogo particolarmente affettuoso, è capitato il contrario che lei aprofitti per lamentarsi di lui. c*he ne so per  il fatto che è troppo severo con la figlia e roba simile.*..


Cosa normalissima.
Anche mia madre si lamentava di mio padre, troppo severo con me.

Pensa un po', lui dice che la moglie manca in tante cose...e lei si lamenta di lui.
Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che anche lui manca in tante cose...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Invece tu e lui per cambiare lo stato delle cose li tradite i vostri rispettivi coniugi
> Evidentemente voi non mancate in nulla...solo i vostri partner ufficiali "mancano"


No di certo.....  io la mia decisione l'ho presa e condivisa con mio marito....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo... l'ho sempre saputo e ora ne ho preso pienamente coscienza; *questo non significa che lui con me non sia affettuoso, presente e apparentemente innamorato *e che devo solo decidere se *sfruttare *al meglio la situazione.. prendermi il meglio finchè non mi stanco... in poche parole diventare quel che non sono mai stata; pragmatica... In fondo ci sto davvero bene, e non solo a letto...


E ci mancherebbe che non lo fosse.......
Apparentemente già mi piace di più

Sfruttare? no. Semplicemente viverla per quello che è.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo...  l'ho sempre saputo e ora ne ho preso pienamente coscienza; questo non significa che lui con me non sia affettuoso, presente e apparentemente innamorato e che devo solo decidere se sfruttare al meglio la situazione.. prendermi il meglio  finchè non mi stanco... in poche parole diventare quel che non sono mai stata; pragmatica... In fondo ci sto davvero bene, e non solo a letto...


Ci si può stancare di prendere solo il meglio?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa normalissima.
> Anche mia madre si lamentava di mio padre, troppo severo con me.
> 
> Pensa un po', lui dice che la moglie manca in tante cose...e lei si lamenta di lui.
> Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che anche lui manca in tante cose...


Non travisiamo le parole.... lui mi ha parlato poco o nulla, ora che siamo amanti, delle problematiche con sua moglie
Non ne parla mai male, non la denigra, non la critica.... Alcune sue confidenze sono antecedenti e di molto alla nostra storia e ne ha parlato anche con un 'amica comune


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci si può stancare di prendere solo il meglio?


si... se non  hai un'attitudine spiccata...


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



Marina60 ha detto:


> No di certo.....  io la mia decisione l'ho presa e condivisa con mio marito....


Adesso...ma se non erro è da un po (anni?) che la storia va avanti.
A tuo marito lo hai detto ben dopo aver avuto dubbi....sempre se ne hai avuti


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non travisiamo le parole.... lui mi ha parlato poco o nulla, ora che siamo amanti, delle problematiche con sua moglie
> Non ne parla mai male, non la denigra, non la critica.... Alcune sue confidenze sono antecedenti e di molto alla nostra storia e ne ha parlato anche con un 'amica comune


E chi ha travisato. Ho usato praticamente le tue stesse parole...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...sapete che io lo ho fatto il "regalino" all'amante di mia moglie?
> Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe arrivare il pacco a destinazione.
> 
> Chissà se gli piacerà


gli hai spedito tua moglie ?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Perchè a me non mi quota nessuno?
Facciamo interventi alla c...o?






Scusate il cazzeggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



farfalla ha detto:


> non puoi farci morire di curiosità:girlcry:


Ancora un po...cosi vi dico anche se gli è piaciuto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ancora un po...cosi vi dico anche se gli è piaciuto


Sadico....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si... se non  hai un'attitudine spiccata...


Non mi convinci...se questo meglio piace, più si va avanti e più sarà difficile staccarsene.


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Adesso...ma se non erro è da un po (anni?) che la storia va avanti.
> A tuo marito lo hai detto ben dopo aver avuto dubbi....sempre se ne hai avuti


un anno  e qualcosa... certo solo ora anche se gli ho detto di non amarlo più da ben prima che cominciasse....
Vigliacca ? può darsi.. nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> gli hai spedito tua moglie ?


:rotfl::rotfl:




Niko74 ha detto:


> Ancora un po...cosi vi dico anche se gli è piaciuto


 Cattivo! :carneval: non puoi dirci nemmeno come fai a sapere se gli è piaciuto?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè a me non mi quota nessuno?
> Facciamo interventi alla c...o?
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sadico....:mrgreen:


 Quoto!

E non dire che non ti quoto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2012)

*R: Una storia come tante ...*



Marina60 ha detto:


> gli hai spedito tua moglie ?


No no...quello glielo avevo detto ancora un anno fa che se invece di prendersi solo le cose belle voleva tutto il pacco completo poteva pure prenderselo...
All'epoca sparì per 7-8 mesi.

Evidentemente preferisce stare con donne già impegnate....meno problemi, più divertimento.

Mi sa che ha capito giusto lui


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché deve essere una sorta di autodifesa, e dal "Ti guardi bene dal guardar bene preferisci non vedere"?
> Non può essere che lui semplicemente voglia stare in famiglia perché sta bene?
> Non può essere semplicemente che tu non sei mai stata all'altezza di una scelta?


perchè no ? non ho mai pensato di esserlo.... ci ho sperato forse ?  Io so solo che è da una settimana che non ci vediamo e mi  chiama e mi tempesta di sms....gli mancherà la patata chissà !!!


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo può essere vero.
> Solo che tu ti fossilizzi su quello che pensa e fa la moglie.
> Invece dovresti fossilizzarti su quello che fa lui.
> Lui fa progetti con la moglie, perchè la ama perchè ha interessi perchè che cavoli ne so, non li fa con te.
> ...


Quello che fa lui è di stare con me tutte le volte che può. anche 4  o 5 volte alla settimana, di chiamarmi più volte al giorno,  e di stare in chat con me fino a tardi quando non siamo insieme, di propormi serate  o giornate più o meno romantiche, come dicevo abbiamo molti interessi in comune, dalla montagna alla politica, il volontariato, l'arte, il teatro, la passione per i laghi e il nuoto... e Si me l'ha detto lui, in tempi non sospetti 4 anni fa quando abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci da amici , se poi lui è stato così astuto da prepararsi il terreno quasi 3 anni prima.. complimenti....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi convinci...se questo meglio piace, più si va avanti e più sarà difficile staccarsene.


è quello che sta succedendo.... è da una settimana che non ci vediamo, per scelta mia, e sia io che lui siamo in apnea...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi sarebbero 'sti geni?
> Ma questo non vuol dire salvare un matrimonio.
> Avere i sensi di colpa non vuol dire salvare il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Fai una breve ricerca s internet e di più o meno sedicenti esperti che affermano questo ne trovi finchè vuoi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Quello che fa lui è di stare con me *tutte le volte che può*. anche 4 o 5 volte alla settimana, di chiamarmi più volte al giorno, e di stare in chat con me fino a tardi quando non siamo insieme, di propormi serate o giornate più o meno romantiche, come dicevo abbiamo molti interessi in comune, dalla montagna alla politica, il volontariato, l'arte, il teatro, la passione per i laghi e il nuoto... e Si me l'ha detto lui, in tempi non sospetti 4 anni fa quando abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci da amici , se poi lui è stato così astuto da prepararsi il terreno quasi 3 anni prima.. complimenti....


Tutte le volte che può appunto. Non sempre. e quando non può è perchè sta con lei. 
Non è prepararsi il terreno, è sapere cosa si vuole. Vule un'amante con cui dividere il tempo che può dividere, stare bene, scopare, parlare ma che sappia che la sua famiglia arriva prima di lei
A differenza tua, lui sta mantenendo il discorso iniziale tu invece fai progetti....
Io rinuncio o apro la scuola, adesso decido


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che può appunto. Non sempre. e quando non può è perchè sta con lei.
> Non è prepararsi il terreno, è sapere cosa si vuole. Vule un'amante con cui dividere il tempo che può dividere, stare bene, scopare, parlare ma che sappia che la sua famiglia arriva prima di lei
> A differenza tua, lui sta mantenendo il discorso iniziale tu invece fai progetti....
> *Io rinuncio o apro la scuola, adesso decido*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> un anno  e qualcosa... certo solo ora anche se gli ho detto di non amarlo più da ben prima che cominciasse....
> Vigliacca ? può darsi.. nessuno è perfetto


No solo una donna che è meglio perdere! Allora a quando la separazione? Lo sai che tuo marito se sapesse al giorno d'oggi può chiederti i danni? Più che vigliacca direi cogliona!!!!


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> perchè no ? non ho mai pensato di esserlo.... ci ho sperato forse ?  Io so solo che è da una settimana che non ci vediamo e mi  chiama e mi tempesta di sms....*gli mancherà la patata chissà !!!*


manca manca....


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che può appunto. Non sempre. e quando non può è perchè sta con lei.
> Non è prepararsi il terreno, è sapere cosa si vuole. Vule un'amante con cui dividere il tempo che può dividere, stare bene, scopare, parlare ma che sappia che la sua famiglia arriva prima di lei
> A differenza tua, lui sta mantenendo il discorso iniziale tu invece fai progetti....
> Io rinuncio o apro la scuola, adesso decido




Ma come siete tutti gentili  a volermi aprire gli occhi.. vi ringrazio ma io non ho mai detto di non rendermi conto
che non c'è futuro con lui.. anche perchè, e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta me l'ha sempre detto.Solo che col tempo è diventato più difficile da interiorizzare e  sto  cercando di farlo capire alla  mia parte emozionale  e decidere di conseguenza...non a caso ho momentaneamente sospeso
i nostri incontri...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che può appunto. Non sempre. e quando non può è perchè sta con lei.
> Non è prepararsi il terreno, è sapere cosa si vuole. Vule un'amante con cui dividere il tempo che può dividere, stare bene, scopare, parlare ma che sappia che la sua famiglia arriva prima di lei
> A differenza tua, lui sta mantenendo il discorso iniziale tu invece fai progetti....
> *Io rinuncio o apro la scuola, adesso decido*


 M'iscrivo solo se ci sono corsi aggiuntivi di portamento!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> M'iscrivo solo se ci sono corsi aggiuntivi di portamento!
> :mrgreen:


Ovvio:up: anche per casi che possono sembrare impossibili (ogni riferimento a te e Sole è puramente casuale:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ma come siete tutti gentili a volermi aprire gli occhi.. vi ringrazio ma io non ho mai detto di non rendermi conto
> che non c'è futuro con lui.. anche perchè, e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta me l'ha sempre detto.Solo che col tempo è diventato più difficile da interiorizzare e *sto cercando di farlo capire alla mia parte emozionale e decidere di conseguenza...non a caso ho momentaneamente sospeso
> i nostri incontri..*.




:up:
Scusa davvero se ti sono sembrata troppo dura


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No solo una donna che è meglio perdere! Allora a quando la separazione? Lo sai che tuo marito se sapesse al giorno d'oggi può chiederti i danni? Più che vigliacca direi cogliona!!!!


 I danni ??? e per cosa poi ?  comunque abbiamo deciso di  rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, per ora. visto che lui
 al momento non saprebbe dove andare , la casa è di mia esclusiva proprietà.  e ti dirò di più la convivenza, dopo esserci chiariti, è diventata meno problematica e più piacevole...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> I danni ??? e per cosa poi ?  comunque abbiamo deciso di  rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, per ora. visto che lui
> al momento non saprebbe dove andare , la casa è di mia esclusiva proprietà.  e ti dirò di più la convivenza, dopo esserci chiariti, è diventata meno problematica e più piacevole...


Non lo sapevi che una recente sentenza della cassazione ha concesso in un caso di tradimento coniugale al tradito un lauto risaricimento? Non sai che tu amore o non amore per tuo marito sei in torto marcio? te ne rendi conto che molte peersone dopo un tradimento finiscono dallo psicologo e sono 4000 Euro l'anno da cacciare fuori?
Te ne rendi conto di quel cazzo che hai fatto o hai il cervello di una capra?


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio:up: anche per casi che possono sembrare impossibili (ogni riferimento a te e Sole è puramente casuale:mrgreen::mrgreen



ma scuola di che???


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Quello che fa lui è di stare con me tutte le volte che può. anche 4  o 5 volte alla settimana, di chiamarmi più volte al giorno,  e di stare in chat con me fino a tardi quando non siamo insieme, di propormi serate  o giornate più o meno romantiche, come dicevo abbiamo molti interessi in comune, dalla montagna alla politica, il volontariato, l'arte, il teatro, la passione per i laghi e il nuoto... e Si me l'ha detto lui, in tempi non sospetti 4 anni fa quando abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci da amici , se poi lui è stato così astuto da prepararsi il terreno quasi 3 anni prima.. complimenti....


Non ho letto interventi di oggi, io vado fuori corrente. 
Ma se questo uomo ti fa stare bene, perché non te la vivi per così come viene? Un marito l'hai già avuto, no?
Poi se le cose negative superano quelle positive e' un altro paio di maniche.
Mi chiedo perché dobbiamo vivere la nostra vita come ci viene imposto dalla società.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio:up: anche per casi che possono sembrare impossibili (ogni riferimento a te e Sole è puramente casuale:mrgreen::mrgreen


Tsk...Screanzata! :ar:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scuola di che???



Qualche giorno fa una simpaticona mi ha detto che le amanti verranno tutte a scuola da me visto che sono così brava....Sto pensando di accettare il consiglio


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo sapevi che una recente sentenza della cassazione ha concesso in un caso di tradimento coniugale al tradito un lauto risaricimento? Non sai che tu amore o non amore per tuo marito sei in torto marcio? te ne rendi conto che molte peersone dopo un tradimento finiscono dallo psicologo e sono 4000 Euro l'anno da cacciare fuori?
> Te ne rendi conto di quel cazzo che hai fatto o hai il cervello di una capra?


Immagino che tu faccia parte della categoria, visto il livore... comunque mio marito lo sa e non mi farà causa tranquillo ....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho letto interventi di oggi, io vado fuori corrente.
> *Ma se questo uomo ti fa stare bene, perché non te la vivi per così come viene?* Un marito l'hai già avuto, no?
> *Poi se le cose negative superano quelle positive e' un altro paio di maniche.
> *Mi chiedo perché dobbiamo vivere la nostra vita come ci viene imposto dalla società.



Quoto


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho letto interventi di oggi, io vado fuori corrente.
> Ma se questo uomo ti fa stare bene, perché non te la vivi per così come viene? Un marito l'hai già avuto, no?
> Poi se le cose negative superano quelle positive e' un altro paio di maniche.
> Mi chiedo perché dobbiamo vivere la nostra vita come ci viene imposto dalla società.


hai ragione, se tupo marito venisse in questo forum gli consiglierei di vivere anche lui libero dalle regole della società e di seguire il suo istinto...che in un tradito sai bene quale possa essere.
Sabina, mi spiace ma hai scritto una enorme, ma davvero enorme stronzata degna di una adolescente.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Immagino che tu faccia parte della categoria, visto il livore... comunque mio marito lo sa e non mi farà causa tranquillo ....


Allora non ami tuo marito perchè è un coglione? Oppure pensi che lui lo sappia perchè pensi di averglielo fatto capire?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai ragione, se tupo marito venisse in questo forum gli consiglierei di vivere anche lui libero dalle regole della società e di seguire il suo istinto...che in un tradito sai bene quale possa essere.
> Sabina, mi spiace ma hai scritto una enorme, ma davvero enorme stronzata degna di una adolescente.


Era un po' diverso il concetto.
Io l'ho quotata perchè, partendo dal presupposto che non mi sembra che questa donna abbia intenzione di esserel'amante di quest'uomo almeno che la viva per quello che è.
Se ti fa più male che bene che senso ha.
Nessuno, o almeno non io, sta dicendo che la cosa corretta da fare è tradire.
A parte che lei con suo marito mi sembra che ora sia stata chiara, quindi....


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che lei con suo marito mi sembra che ora sia stata chiara, quindi....


Farfalla, ma ci credi tu che lei abbia detto al suo marito che lo ha cornificato? Come tutte le donne gli avrà parlato e avrà pensato di avergli fatto capire la cosa e se ti dico questo e perchè...ho vissuto una situazione da spettatore ed era alquanto spiacevole.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma ci credi tu che lei abbia detto al suo marito che lo ha cornificato? Come tutte le donne gli avrà parlato e avrà pensato di avergli fatto capire la cosa e se ti dico questo e perchè...ho vissuto una situazione da spettatore ed era alquanto spiacevole.


io mi baso su quello che leggo. Se non è vero cazzi suoi. E soprattutto i consigli restano validi


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ho letto interventi di oggi, io vado fuori corrente.
> Ma se questo uomo ti fa stare bene, perché non te la vivi per così come viene? Un marito l'hai già avuto, no?
> Poi se le cose negative superano quelle positive e' un altro paio di maniche.
> Mi chiedo perché dobbiamo vivere la nostra vita come ci viene imposto dalla società.


Hai ragione... da vendere, siamo vittime spesso inconsapevoli di certi schemi...


----------



## Non Registrato1 (31 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché dobbiamo vivere la nostra vita come ci viene imposto dalla società.


non vorrei addebitassi alla società i limiti di due volontà che divergono.


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora non ami tuo marito perchè è un coglione? Oppure pensi che lui lo sappia perchè pensi di averglielo fatto capire?


lo sa perchè GLIEL'ho DETTO !!!


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> lo sa perchè GLIEL'ho DETTO !!!


QUindi hai un marito coglione, buono a sapersi. Perchè uno che viene a sapere di essere cornuto e non fa nulla...bhe coglioncello lo sarà eccome.


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi hai un marito coglione, buono a sapersi. Perchè uno che viene a sapere di essere cornuto e non fa nulla...bhe coglioncello lo sarà eccome.


e che dovrebbe fare  ammazzarmi ???


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e che dovrebbe fare  ammazzarmi ???


Beh quello è quello che Daniele si asuspicherebbe no?
E ricorda che secondo lui
TU
devi soffrire come soffre lui
sennò non va bene....
Ma tu nn dargli retta...e tira dritto per la to strada...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e che dovrebbe fare  ammazzarmi ???


No, ma tu per me non gli hai detto nulla, puoi non amare una persona, ma se gli dii che lo hai tradito vedrai la sofferenza nei suoi occhi e se sei qui senza alcuna pietà di lui...semplicemente o sei una novella Hitler senza cuore o sei stata chiara quanto una donna può essero, cioè per nulla.


----------



## ciao (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi hai un marito coglione, buono a sapersi. Perchè uno che viene a sapere di essere cornuto e non fa nulla...bhe coglioncello lo sarà eccome.


ma magari fa... per conto suo pure lui.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Quello che fa lui è di stare con me tutte le volte che può. anche 4  o 5 volte alla settimana, di chiamarmi più volte al giorno,  e di stare in chat con me fino a tardi quando non siamo insieme, di propormi serate  o giornate più o meno romantiche, come dicevo abbiamo molti interessi in comune, dalla montagna alla politica, il volontariato, l'arte, il teatro, la passione per i laghi e il nuoto... e Si me l'ha detto lui, in tempi non sospetti 4 anni fa quando abbiamo cominciato a frequentarci da amici , se poi lui è stato così astuto da prepararsi il terreno quasi 3 anni prima.. complimenti....



Ma in tutto questo è la sola progettualità che ti manca?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma tu per me non gli hai detto nulla, puoi non amare una persona, ma se gli dii che lo hai tradito vedrai la sofferenza nei suoi occhi e se sei qui senza alcuna pietà di lui...semplicemente o sei una novella Hitler senza cuore o sei stata chiara quanto una donna può essero, cioè per nulla.


 Io posso essere qui per pure diletto, essermi inventata tutto di sana pianta, e tu sei libero di credere o meno alle mie presunte fandonie... ma  ti rispondo ugualmente: La sofferenza di mio marito non mi lascia indifferente, certo che no.. ma sinceramente è stata elaborata da lui in passato... il fatto che io abbia avuto una storia è un dettaglio che non lo ha di certo sconvolto... E' siamo consapevoli entrambi che l'amore fra di noi eraq scemato fino a finire.. Certo  può darsi che si senta ferito nell'orgoglio ma, sinceramente ?, lo vedo più preoccupato di mantenere un buon rapporto che delle corna...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma in tutto questo è la sola progettualità che ti manca?


In effetti... rendermene conto è stato quasi uno schok...sarò pure egocentrica ma sapere di avere una scadenza come lo yogurt..... è un pò come sapere in anticipo la data della propria morte..


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa abbiamo parlato proprio di sensi di colpa ecc ecc... eravamo in montagna e alla mia domanda se e cosa pensasse del fatto che i nostri rispettivi coniugi si sentano presi in giro.. lui mi ha risposto.... _Se si sentisse presa in giro sarebbe ipocrita_...s_a benissimo di  mancare su vari aspetti_... e non  vuole far nulla per cambiare lo stato delle cose....



Lui invece ha fatto il diavolo a 4.


ma per sta donna un poco di rispetto no eh ?

arrivata alla 19 provocazione verso sua moglie te lo devo proprio dire.


e Lui cosa fa per darle una mano ? la porta al parco giochi, a venezia  o è distratto da altro?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lui invece ha fatto il diavolo a 4.
> 
> 
> ma per sta donna un poco di rispetto no eh ?
> ...


Sono parole sue.... non che altro dirti.... e comunque si  la porta in vacanza  al cinema e a vedere i fuochi d'artificio...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io posso essere qui per pure diletto, essermi inventata tutto di sana pianta, e tu sei libero di credere o meno alle mie presunte fandonie... ma  ti rispondo ugualmente: La sofferenza di mio marito non mi lascia indifferente, certo che no.. ma sinceramente è stata elaborata da lui in passato... il fatto che io abbia avuto una storia è un dettaglio che non lo ha di certo sconvolto... E' siamo consapevoli entrambi che l'amore fra di noi eraq scemato fino a finire.. Certo  può darsi che si senta ferito nell'orgoglio ma, sinceramente ?, lo vedo più preoccupato di mantenere un buon rapporto che delle corna...


Hai voglia...cazzo...
QUesto è quello che non possono capire i non sposati...:up::up::up::up:

Dove non sposati intendo non conviventi...

Porco cane...l'amore può anche scemare
Intorpidirsi e intiepidirsi

Ma si resta comunque due persone sposate.

Casomai diremo che il dolore da corna per certi mariti, o per certi uomini, impedisce di mantenere un buon rapporto con la moglie no?
Per cui..
Ok cara le corna mi fanno male
ti si putana
desso te mando all'ospedale a furia de botte
Quando ti dimettono torni a casa

e ricominciamo...no?


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono parole sue.... non che altro dirti.... e comunque si  la porta in vacanza  al cinema e a vedere i fuochi d'artificio...



eh..appunto...lo so che sono parole sue Marina.


e chissà questa donna come mai si è lasciata andare cosi ( benchè la responsabilità sia sempre di chi sceglie di abbandonarsi  ) che dici magari un minimo concorso di responsabilità di lui, che magari prima ancora che arrivassi tu , era già distratto da altro ? e lei che per non sapere reagire si abbandona passivamente ?

Non ci sta ?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh..appunto...lo so che sono parole sue Marina.
> 
> 
> e chissà questa donna come mai si è lasciata andare cosi ( benchè la responsabilità sia sempre di chi sceglie di abbandonarsi  ) che dici magari un minimo concorso di responsabilità di lui, che magari prima ancora che arrivassi tu , era già distratto da altro ? e lei che per non sapere reagire si abbandona passivamente ?
> ...


tutto può essere... non ne ho idea....  a volte però , e questo succede a uomini e donne, una volta accasati, si " rilassano" sentendosi arrivati ,realizzati e non mi riferisco solo all'aspetto fisico ma anche al non coltivare interessi propri...a delegare al partner la propria soddisfazione ...realizzazione personale


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> tutto può essere... non ne ho idea....  a volte però , e questo succede a uomini e donne, una volta accasati, si " rilassano" sentendosi arrivati ,realizzati e non mi riferisco solo all'aspetto fisico ma anche al non coltivare interessi propri...a delegare al partner la propria soddisfazione ...realizzazione personale


Sarà, io penso che lui abbia un po' troppo interessi personali per essere un marito ineccepibile (nonostante il tradimento), come vuol far credere...


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... da vendere, siamo vittime spesso inconsapevoli di certi schemi...


Eppoi, a parte gli schemi, lui è stato chiaro: non vuole separarsi.
Magari ha la moglie più vipera del globo, ma ci sta bene per 1000 mila ragioni. Il perché  è un problema suo.
A te credo sia sufficiente sapere che non vuole mettersi ufficialmente con te...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa una simpaticona mi ha detto che le amanti verranno tutte a scuola da me visto che sono così brava....Sto pensando di accettare il consiglio


ah ok...:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa una simpaticona mi ha detto che le amanti verranno tutte a scuola da me visto che sono così brava....Sto pensando di accettare il consiglio


Farfy, ho letto la tua brochure... Penso che mi prenoterò per il corso da _geisha sottomessa dei sogni maschili più inconfessabili_... lo trovo così chic :carneval: 
Però uno sconticino fammelo, e diamine!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Farfy, ho letto la tua brochure... Penso che mi prenoterò per il corso da _geisha sottomessa dei sogni maschili più inconfessabili_... lo trovo così chic :carneval:
> Però uno sconticino fammelo, e diamine!


E poi sarai perfetta come segretaria per Lothar no?
Presenti tuo curriculum con camicetta sbottonata...miniinguinale...etc..etc...
Quello ti dà il premio produzione eh?


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi sarai perfetta come segretaria per Lothar no?
> Presenti tuo curriculum con camicetta sbottonata...miniinguinale...etc..etc...
> Quello ti dà il premio produzione eh?


Sai cosa faccio, per distinguermi come si deve non porto neanche il curriculum :carneval:
Effetto sorpresa :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sai cosa faccio, per distinguermi come si deve non porto neanche il curriculum :carneval:
> Effetto sorpresa :sonar:


Beh tanto Lothy non legge i curricula eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarà, io penso che lui abbia un po' troppo interessi personali per essere un marito ineccepibile (nonostante il tradimento), come vuol far credere...


Io so solo che  hanno interessi diversi e non mi ha mai fatto credere di essere un marito ineccepibile. A me ha ribadito
più volte di non aver intenzione di sottrarsi all'impegno preso  e alle sue responsabilità... E devo dire che  lui quando non è con me è praticamente sempre a casa...poi sulla qualità del tempo che dedica a loro... sono fatti suoi.


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eppoi, a parte gli schemi, lui è stato chiaro: non vuole separarsi.
> Magari ha la moglie più vipera del globo, ma ci sta bene per 1000 mila ragioni. Il perché  è un problema suo.
> A te credo sia sufficiente sapere che non vuole mettersi ufficialmente con te...


Certo lo so .... ma vai a capirlo quell'uomo... Ieri sera ci siamo visti.... siamo stati a cena e e a passeggio
nella città vicina al paese suo, un posto decisamente a rischio Non mi ha mollata un attimo, abbracci , baci e 
mille attenzioni , noncurante dei passanti e del fatto che le probabilità che qualcuno che conosce ci possa vedere... Io ero basita e gliel'ho anche detto. La sua risposta ? E dunque ? non sei l'amore mio ?.....


----------



## Sabina_ (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Certo lo so .... ma vai a capirlo quell'uomo... Ieri sera ci siamo visti.... siamo stati a cena e e a passeggio
> nella città vicina al paese suo, un posto decisamente a rischio Non mi ha mollata un attimo, abbracci , baci e
> mille attenzioni , noncurante dei passanti e del fatto che le probabilità che qualcuno che conosce ci possa vedere... Io ero basita e gliel'ho anche detto. La sua risposta ? E dunque ? non sei l'amore mio ?.....


Ahahahahaha....
Adesso ti sente cambiata, teme di perderti e l'"uomo duro" cambia in relazione a te.


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha....
> Adesso ti sente cambiata, teme di perderti e l'"uomo duro" cambia in relazione a te.


So , ho sempre saputo che tenesse a me, alle sue condizioni  naturalmente, ma credimi ieri mi ha spiazzata
non è mai stato così imprudente... gli ho proposto dopo cena di andare  " a casa " ( abbiamo preso in affitto un mini appartamento vicino ) e lui mi ha risposto ... Se non ti scoccia preferisco passeggiare , stare fuori a goderci finalmente un pò di fresco ... Ora questo non mi distoglierà certo...le cose non cambieranno  e lo so bene ma il suo messaggio
era chiaro.... Non lasciarmi ....


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Certo lo so .... ma vai a capirlo quell'uomo... Ieri sera ci siamo visti.... siamo stati a cena e e a passeggio
> nella città vicina al paese suo, un posto decisamente a rischio Non mi ha mollata un attimo, abbracci , baci e
> mille attenzioni , noncurante dei passanti e del fatto che le probabilità che qualcuno che conosce ci possa vedere... Io ero basita e gliel'ho anche detto. La sua risposta ? E dunque ? non sei l'amore mio ?.....


Lo fa per tenerti buona. Lo hai lasciato in astinenza una settimana, lui ha mangiato la foglia.
Strategia.


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lo fa per tenerti buona. Lo hai lasciato in astinenza una settimana, lui ha mangiato la foglia.
> Strategia.


dici dunque che teme che faccia qualche sciocchezza ? tipo dirlo alla moglie ?...fra parentesi ha declinato gentilmente l'invito a ritirarci in privato....


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> dici dunque che teme che faccia qualche sciocchezza ? tipo dirlo alla moglie ?...fra parentesi ha declinato gentilmente l'invito a ritirarci in privato....


Mah, forse quello è il meno. Cioè il fatto di dirlo alla moglie (che può comunque scocciare, certo).
No, secondo me lui ha bisogno della tua presenza, ha bisogno che non lo molli. Semplicemente perché ti trova un'ottima amante, quindi ti dà qualche "contentino" ( = la parvenza di potervi muovere alla luce del sole come due fidanzatini ufficiali) per assicurarsi che non gli dai il benservito. 

D. non è scemo, ha capito benissimo che in questo momento, è la cosa a cui tieni di più. L'ufficialità, il poter dire: Io sono la sua compagna.
Lui, nella prima sera che rompe la lunga astinenza, ha quindi voluto far leva proprio su questo tuo bisogno...


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Curiosità: cosa pensa D. del fatto che ti vuoi separare?
Si è sbilanciato?


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> So , ho sempre saputo che tenesse a me, alle sue condizioni naturalmente, ma credimi ieri mi ha spiazzata
> non è mai stato così imprudente... gli ho proposto dopo cena di andare " a casa " ( abbiamo preso in affitto un mini appartamento vicino ) e lui mi ha risposto ... Se non ti scoccia preferisco passeggiare , stare fuori a goderci finalmente un pò di fresco ... Ora questo non mi distoglierà certo...le cose non cambieranno e lo so bene ma il suo messaggio
> era chiaro.... Non lasciarmi ....




e di cosa avete parlato durante questa passeggiata....

è un po strano come comportamento.....
molto...


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mah, forse quello è il meno. Cioè il fatto di dirlo alla moglie (che può comunque scocciare, certo).
> No, secondo me lui ha bisogno della tua presenza, ha bisogno che non lo molli. Semplicemente perché ti trova un'ottima amante, quindi ti dà qualche "contentino" ( = la parvenza di potervi muovere alla luce del sole come due fidanzatini ufficiali) per assicurarsi che non gli dai il benservito.
> 
> D. non è scemo, ha capito benissimo che in questo momento, è la cosa a cui tieni di più. L'ufficialità, il poter dire: Io sono la sua compagna.
> Lui, nella prima sera che rompe la lunga astinenza, ha quindi voluto far leva proprio su questo tuo bisogno...


Non hai tutti i torti. potrebbe essere una strategia.. in effetti non ne sono stata particolarmente felice... stupita forse ma da qui a credere che le cose saranno diverse...


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Curiosità: cosa pensa D. del fatto che ti vuoi separare?
> Si è sbilanciato?


Non più di tanto. a parte qualche battutina del tipo... adesso che sei libera .....
e un ... mi spiace per lui....


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e di cosa avete parlato durante questa passeggiata....
> 
> è un po strano come comportamento.....
> molto...


 Devo dire che anche in passato, anche se non così sfacciatamente, si è esposto al pericolo tanto da chiedermi se inconscviamente non volesse farsi sorprendere.. Comunque abbiamo parlato di tutto e di più abbiamo riso scherzato, coccole a iosa ma non abbiamo parlato di " noi"..... IO avevo tutte le intenzioni di evitarlo e lui è stato al gioco... Alla fine mentre tornavo a casa mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto che  mi aveva vista particolarmente felice  e e ne era felice a sua volta... ps da ieri sera a stamattina siamo già a una decina di sms particolarmente affettuosi...


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Devo dire che anche in passato, anche se non così sfacciatamente, si è esposto al pericolo tanto da chiedermi se inconscviamente non volesse farsi sorprendere.. Comunque abbiamo parlato di tutto e di più abbiamo riso scherzato, coccole a iosa ma non abbiamo parlato di " noi"..... IO avevo tutte le intenzioni di evitarlo e lui è stato al gioco... Alla fine mentre tornavo a casa mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto che  mi aveva vista particolarmente felice  e e ne era felice a sua volta... ps da ieri sera a stamattina siamo già a una decina di sms particolarmente affettuosi...


ps una carissima amica comune, l'unica  con cui lui si confida riguardo al noi mi ha appena girato un suo sms ( bastardissima) " ciao carissima ieri mi sono visto con lei e sono rimasto colpito dalla sua serenità ..    sono sempre più innamorato di quella donna..."..


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ps una carissima amica comune, l'unica con cui lui si confida riguardo al noi mi ha appena girato un suo sms ( bastardissima) " ciao carissima ieri mi sono visto con lei e sono rimasto colpito dalla sua serenità .. sono sempre più innamorato di quella donna..."..


_La stagione dell'amore
viene e va
i sentimenti non invecchiano
quasi mai
con l'età...


_Bastarda vera, l'amica :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ps una carissima amica comune, l'unica con cui lui si confida riguardo al noi mi ha appena girato un suo sms ( bastardissima) " ciao carissima ieri mi sono visto con lei e sono rimasto colpito dalla sua serenità .. sono sempre più innamorato di quella donna..."..



allora
scusami
trattasi di un uomo senza palle....

tu le hai tirate fuori...
lui si crogiola di qua e di la beato...


no...


qui
cara mia
quella che rimetterà sarai solo tu....per adesso andrà bene così...ma poi sarà normale pretendere di più..specie se l'altro dimostra di potertelo dare....ma non lo fa...


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Arriverà il giorno che quell'amica dovrà "allearsi" solo con l'uno (D) o con'altra (tu). 
Questo avverrà puntualmente nel momento in cui tu, Marina, deciderai che fare l'amante part time non ti basterà più.


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Arriverà il giorno che quell'amica dovrà "allearsi" solo con l'uno (D) o con'altra (tu).
> Questo avverrà puntualmente nel momento in cui tu, Marina, deciderai che fare l'amante part time non ti basterà più.


Non sarò io certo che le chiederò di farlo....


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora
> scusami
> trattasi di un uomo senza palle....
> 
> ...


 e in effetti non  sono affatto lusingata da questo suo  neonato atteggiamento.... anzi piuttosto irritata, mi sento presa in giro....


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Arriverà il giorno che quell'amica dovrà "allearsi" solo con l'uno (D) o con'altra (tu).
> Questo avverrà puntualmente nel momento in cui tu, Marina, *deciderai che fare l'amante part time non ti basterà più.*


*

*
purtroppo succede anche quando lui mette le cose in chiaro....
figurati se il lui dimostra di essere innamorato...

spesso si da la colpa all'amante....perchè insiste..perchè si illude...
ma cazzo in questo caso è lui che la porta sulla strada del desiderio....

se un uomo mi dice che mi ama...che con la moglie è finita ecc ecc ecc...
ci può stare che io innamorata pure prima o poi chieda...qualcosa in più...?
qui quello che deve chiarire le idee è lui....
non si gioca così con le persone...


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e in effetti non  sono affatto lusingata da questo suo  neonato atteggiamento.... anzi piuttosto irritata, mi sento presa in giro....


Ma non smetterà perché lo scopo è: averti in caldo.
Più lo tieni a distanza, più dovrai sorbirti scenette da soap opera di amore inesauribile :unhappy:.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non smetterà perché lo scopo è: averti in caldo.
> Più lo tieni a distanza, più dovrai sorbirti scenette da soap opera di amore inesauribile :unhappy:.



io non ci credo al ritornello non lascio mia moglie perchè mi dispiace....
a me dispiacerebbe molto di più predere in giro mia moglie...


quando iol tuo cuore appartiene davvero a qualcuno....
puoi temporeggiare si
ma non puoi sottrarti
il "dispiacere""la stima"non ti basta più....

no marina?....
tu cosa hai fatto??
per te è accaduto no?
ti sei resa conto che volevi vivere questa storia non piu alle spalle di tuo marito e ti sei separata..


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ci credo al ritornello non lascio mia moglie perchè mi dispiace....
> a me dispiacerebbe molto di più predere in giro mia moglie....


Sì ma non tutti hanno le tue vedute. D. avrà sicuramente un'altra mentalità


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ci credo al ritornello non lascio mia moglie perchè mi dispiace....
> a me dispiacerebbe molto di più predere in giro mia moglie...
> 
> 
> ...



Non so entrare nella sua testa e non ho nessuna intenzione di implorare il suo amore... in questi giorni mi sento come una spettatrice... curiosa di vedere come si dipana la trama...


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non smetterà perché lo scopo è: averti in caldo.
> Più lo tieni a distanza, più dovrai sorbirti scenette da soap opera di amore inesauribile :unhappy:.


:mrgreen:tutto sommato è anche divertente.....
ps stamattina gli ho mostrato le mie perplessità sul suo comporamento imprudente di ieri sera... e lui

" imprudente girare abbracciato a te ? perchè mordi amore ?

spiritoso.....


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì ma non tutti hanno le tue vedute. D. avrà sicuramente un'altra mentalità



 decisamente un' altra.... ha sempre sostenuto di non sentirsi in colpa nei confronti di sua moglie. e di  " meritarsi" questo amore senile...


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:tutto sommato è anche divertente.....
> ps stamattina gli ho mostrato le mie perplessità sul suo comporamento imprudente di ieri sera... e lui
> 
> " imprudente girare abbracciato a te ? perchè mordi amore ?
> ...



il suo atteggiamento è imprudente...
imprudentemente ti ha fatto innamorare....
imprudente perchè se non hai le idee chiare non confonderle pure agli altri....


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> purtroppo succede anche quando lui mette le cose in chiaro....
> figurati se il lui dimostra di essere innamorato...
> 
> ...



verissimo  i fatti illudono più delle parole....


----------



## Annuccia (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> decisamente un' altra.... *ha sempre sostenuto di non sentirsi in colpa *nei confronti di sua moglie. e di " meritarsi" questo amore senile...


allora è giustificato...

bene

benissimo....

un uomo davvero


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il suo atteggiamento è imprudente...
> imprudentemente ti ha fatto innamorare....
> imprudente perchè se non hai le idee chiare non confonderle pure agli altri....



Non voglio giustificare nessuno ma ho la sensazione che sia vittima di una lotta intestina....
Vorrebbe con il cuore lasciarsi andare e seguire l'istinto ma la ragione.. lo riporta sulla retta ....un pò quel che succede a me. al contrario vorrei razionalmente mandarlo a cagare ma poi seguo  cuore e istinto:unhappy: e sono di nuovo fra le sue braccia....


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora è giustificato...
> 
> bene
> 
> ...


 " senile" sarà lui


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Ribadisco che è un senza palle, come avevo già detto in tempi non sospetti.

A me personalmente fa venire voglia di buttarlo giù dalla sua nuvoletta rosa con una pedata.

Ma se hai il sangue freddo di stare a vedere cosa fa senza farti intortare, tanto di cappello.

Stai in guardia, però. Questo è uno che gioca col fuoco e magari manco se ne rende conto.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> decisamente un' altra.... ha sempre sostenuto di non sentirsi in colpa nei confronti di sua moglie. e di  " meritarsi" questo amore senile...


:rotfl::rotfl:

Lasciamo stare va...
Inizio a pensare davvero che la moglie avrebbe un'enorme fortuna ad essere lasciata...


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ribadisco che è un senza palle, come avevo già detto in tempi non sospetti.
> 
> A me personalmente fa venire voglia di buttarlo giù dalla sua nuvoletta rosa con una pedata.
> 
> ...


Sangue freddo....nsomma!!! e capisco cosa vuoi dire ... ma è più facile ,ovviamente, da fuori io ne sono decisamente innamorata.... azzzzzzzzz


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Lasciamo stare va...
> Inizio a pensare davvero che la moglie avrebbe un'enorme fortuna ad essere lasciata...


in effetti mica ho intenzione di sposarmelo.....


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sangue freddo....nsomma!!! e capisco cosa vuoi dire ... ma è più facile ,ovviamente, da fuori io ne sono decisamente innamorata.... azzzzzzzzz


Sei innamorata, ma hai una testa che funziona, Marina.
Si sente chiaramente.
Unisci i puntini, e vedi tra un po' che disegno viene fuori.
Perchè sei innamorata, sicuramente, ma saranno i passi che quest'uomo farà a farlo scadere ai tuoi occhi oppure no. Non ti vedo accanto ad un debole, sensazione mia


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Lasciamo stare va...
> Inizio a pensare davvero che la moglie avrebbe un'enorme fortuna ad essere lasciata...


... o Marina a smollarglielo definitivamente :rotfl:

Marina perdonaci, ma D. non ci sta piacendo manco un po'


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... o Marina a smollarglielo definitivamente :rotfl:
> 
> Marina perdonaci, ma D. non ci sta piacendo manco un po'


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quoto su D.


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Quoto su D.


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... o Marina a smollarglielo definitivamente :rotfl:
> 
> Marina perdonaci, ma D. non ci sta piacendo manco un po'


:mrgreen: almeno non mi devo preoccupare di voi come rivali:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :mrgreen: almeno non mi devo preoccupare di voi come rivali:rotfl::rotfl:


Questo è poco ma sicuro...:carneval:


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :mrgreen: almeno non mi devo preoccupare di voi come rivali:rotfl::rotfl:





Eliade ha detto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro...:carneval:


Decisamente 
:up:


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Decisamente
> :up:


:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :rotfl:



:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Decisamente
> :up:


mi aggiungo


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sei innamorata, ma hai una testa che funziona, Marina.
> Si sente chiaramente.
> Unisci i puntini, e vedi tra un po' che disegno viene fuori.
> Perchè sei innamorata, sicuramente, ma saranno i passi che quest'uomo farà a farlo scadere ai tuoi occhi oppure no. Non ti vedo accanto ad un debole, sensazione mia


Grazie per la stima.... se sono qui è decisamente per darmi , e farmi dare, una mano a uscire da questa storia. nel modo migliore per me....  Mi rendo conto che sono deviata da tutte le sue attenzioni  che a dispetto delle parole, e dei fatti concreti, mi ammorbano la vista...


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Grazie per la stima.... se sono qui è decisamente per darmi , e farmi dare, una mano a uscire da questa storia. nel modo migliore per me.... *Mi rendo conto che sono deviata da tutte le sue attenzioni che a dispetto delle parole, e dei fatti concreti, mi ammorbano la vista...*



Esatto! Ma la dissonanza ormai la avverti anche tu, quindi stiamo a vedere che fa, dico bene?
Noi siamo qui per aiutarti a vedere le cose in modo un po' più distaccato, se occorre; intanto un punto fermo tu l'hai raggiunto, mettendo in chiaro le cose con tuo marito com'era doveroso.
Penso che questo passo comporterà anche nuove consapevolezze su quello che desideri da D.: chi lo sa se la situazione di prima, con entrambi impegnati, aveva un suo equilibrio proprio in virtù di un'impossibilità concreta di sbocco?
Potrebbe anche darsi che ora, a libertà ritrovata, tu decida di volerti permettere molto di più che un amante part-time... o magari, al contrario, che senza sentirti più moglie a tutti gli effetti, tu non desideri che qualcun altro ti si appiccichi in pianta stabile.
Chi lo sa?


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto! Ma la dissonanza ormai la avverti anche tu, quindi stiamo a vedere che fa, dico bene?
> Noi siamo qui per aiutarti a vedere le cose in modo un po' più distaccato, se occorre; intanto un punto fermo tu l'hai raggiunto, mettendo in chiaro le cose con tuo marito com'era doveroso.
> Penso che questo passo comporterà anche nuove consapevolezze su quello che desideri da D.: chi lo sa se la situazione di prima, con entrambi impegnati, aveva un suo equilibrio proprio in virtù di un'impossibilità concreta di sbocco?
> Potrebbe anche darsi che ora, a libertà ritrovata, tu decida di volerti permettere molto di più che un amante part-time... o magari, al contrario, che senza sentirti più moglie a tutti gli effetti, tu non desideri che qualcun altro ti si appiccichi in pianta stabile.
> Chi lo sa?


  Qualche giorno fa  (con alla solita amica delatrice  ) si è confidato dicendosi  molto dispiaciuto del fatto che io stessi male, che lui era stato chiaro fin dall'inizio ecc ecc e alla domanda dell'amica che chiedeva se io mai gli avessi chiesto di più, di separarsi o che, lui ha risposto di no e che anzi io avevo ribadito più volte che , in qualsiasi caso, non avrei voluto nessun uomo tra i piedi, in casa.... E' vero, certo vorrei potermi vivere questa storia in libertà ma lui  sa se mai dovesse fare un passo del genere non potrebbe contare su di me in quel senso...  Effettivamente ora le prospettive sono cambiate, anche se con mio marito siamo ancora in fase di chiarimento, ed emotivamente parlando è faticoso e doloroso,.. sinceramente al momento non sarei in grado di sopportare e supportare una sua eventuale separazione. con tutto il carico di sofferenze  inevitabili. No davvero... Vorrà dire che per ora "userò" come credo abbia fatto lui fin'ora  e voglia continuare a fare, le sue braccia come un isola su cui rifugiarmi . L' isola che non c'è....  Tempo al tempo....


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa (con alla solita amica delatrice ) si è confidato dicendosi molto dispiaciuto del fatto che io stessi male, che lui era stato chiaro fin dall'inizio ecc ecc e alla domanda dell'amica che chiedeva se io mai gli avessi chiesto di più, di separarsi o che, lui ha risposto di no e che anzi io avevo ribadito più volte che , in qualsiasi caso, non avrei voluto nessun uomo tra i piedi, in casa.... E' vero, certo vorrei potermi vivere questa storia in libertà ma lui sa se mai dovesse fare un passo del genere non potrebbe contare su di me in quel senso... Effettivamente ora le prospettive sono cambiate, anche se con mio marito siamo ancora in fase di chiarimento, ed emotivamente parlando è faticoso e doloroso,.. sinceramente al momento non sarei in grado di sopportare e supportare una sua eventuale separazione. con tutto il carico di sofferenze inevitabili. No davvero... Vorrà dire che per ora "userò" come credo abbia fatto lui fin'ora e voglia continuare a fare, le sue braccia come un isola su cui rifugiarmi . L' isola che non c'è.... Tempo al tempo....


:up:

Beh, direi che sia la situazione sia il tuo stato d'animo sono già ben diversi da quelli di quando sei arrivata qui, no?

Tienici aggiornati... e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Marina60 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Beh, direi che sia la situazione sia il tuo stato d'animo sono già ben diversi da quelli di quando sei arrivata qui, no?
> 
> Tienici aggiornati... e in bocca al lupo!


direi  di si, grazie anche a voi che mi avete dato una mano nelle fasi critiche,anche se faccio ancora fatica
a non scivolare nelle grinfie della nostalgia, ho fatto passi da gigante. Non dimentichiamo che oggi è sabato e domani domenica, giorni consacrati alla famiglia, i giorni nei quali io solitamente mi struggevo di sofferenza aspettando  i suoi messaggi, sperando di leggervi fra le righe che gli mancavo..almeno quanto lui mancava a me.... ma si sa lui è sempre stato un maestro nel vivere a comparti stagni....Oggi ho spento il cellulare e stasera me ne esco a cena con dei buoni e cari amici....e  vi dirò di più mi aveva pure proposto di stare insieme stasera; la moglie esce , lui rimane appiedato , hanno un unica macchina, Io gli ho risposto che sono veramente stanca e che preferisco restarmene in zona... invece che sorbirmi 120 km per poi doverlo riportare a casa a " un'ora decente"..ma il bello è che ho detto la verità.... niente strategie o tattiche.... Buona serata amore e buona serata a tutti voi !!!


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Credo che l’amore sia un po’come un unicorno.
     Magari ci credi. Magari ne trovi uno. Magari passi del tempo ad  accudirlo con tanta passione. Poi un giorno scopri che non è altro che  un somaro con uno sturalavandino in testa.




[h=6][/h]


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> un somaro con uno sturalavandino in testa.


è proprio come vedo D.....:carneval:


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> è proprio come vedo D.....:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povero il mio somarello !!! stamattina ho avuto una visione e mi è uscita sta perla di saggezza....


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povero il mio somarello !!! stamattina ho avuto una visione e mi è uscita sta perla di saggezza....


Racconta un po' sta visione...:rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Racconta un po' sta visione...:rotfl:


Mi sono svegliata dopo una dormita incredibile, non mi succedeva da mesi....e ho letto i suoi sms " buona notte amore" e " buongiorno amore" e ho pensato..... mamma mia che fantasia sto omo !!! e l' ho visto in tutta la sua mediocrità , mi sono resa conto di averlo idealizzato e di aver nutrito questo grande amore praticamente da sola... questo poi non significa che sia guarita....ma almeno non è una malattia cronica...


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata dopo una dormita incredibile, non mi succedeva da mesi....e ho letto i suoi sms " buona notte amore" e " buongiorno amore" e ho pensato..... mamma mia che fantasia sto omo !!! e l' ho visto in tutta la sua mediocrità , mi sono resa conto di averlo idealizzato e di aver nutrito questo grande amore praticamente da sola... questo poi non significa che sia guarita....ma almeno non è una malattia cronica...


:rotfl:
Che sollievo leggere questo post...


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Credo che l’amore sia un po’come un unicorno.
> Magari ci credi. Magari ne trovi uno. Magari passi del tempo ad accudirlo con tanta passione. Poi un giorno scopri che non è altro che un somaro con uno sturalavandino in testa.




:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

Marina sei mitica! :risata:

Questa me la segno! 



P.S. Anche e a me è accaduto di avere una visione molto simile...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Credo che l’amore sia un po’come un unicorno.
> Magari ci credi. Magari ne trovi uno. Magari passi del tempo ad  accudirlo con tanta passione. Poi un giorno scopri che non è altro che  un somaro con uno sturalavandino in testa.
> 
> 
> ...


Sto qua te lo bloggo: fantastico!:up::up::up:


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto qua te lo bloggo: fantastico!:up::up::up:


sarà anche fantastico.... ma credete fa male....


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sarà anche fantastico.... ma credete fa male....



 L’amore è un negozio: hanno sempre qualcosa in saldo ma quello che cercavi tu arriverà il mese prossimo......


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L’amore è un negozio: hanno sempre qualcosa in saldo ma quello che cercavi tu arriverà il mese prossimo......


..se vuoi la qualità, non avresti dovuto comprare con i saldi...


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..se vuoi la qualità, non avresti dovuto comprare con i saldi...


credevo di aver aspettato il mese successivo....


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> credevo di aver aspettato il mese successivo....


...e già, capita a tutti di pensare di aver fatto l'AFFARONE!!!!!


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e già, capita a tutti di pensare di aver fatto l'AFFARONE!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..se vuoi la qualità, non avresti dovuto comprare con i saldi...





Spider ha detto:


> ...e già, capita a tutti di pensare di aver fatto l'AFFARONE!!!!!


Spider....cosa ti sta succedendo? 
c'è un cinismo imbarazzante nei tuoi ultimi interventi....


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sarà anche fantastico.... ma credete fa male....


Fa malissimo cara....


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Spider....cosa ti sta succedendo?
> c'è un cinismo imbarazzante nei tuoi ultimi interventi....


no Simy non è cosi..
...c'è solo tanto dolore.

ma questo io adesso lo so.


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Spider....cosa ti sta succedendo?
> c'è un cinismo imbarazzante nei tuoi ultimi interventi....


imbarazzante ma  illuminante...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no Simy non è cosi..
> ...c'è solo tanto dolore.
> 
> ma questo io adesso lo so.


lo capisco...ma fare una crociata contro tutti i traditori non ti aiuterà credimi.... 
sfogare la tua rabbia solo contro "l'amante" non è una soluzione


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sarà anche fantastico.... ma credete fa male....


Beh il mio cinismo parte dalle delusioni no?
Se tu vuoi continuare a crederci all'amore...buon per te...
Me non mi cucca più nesuna eh?


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Spider....cosa ti sta succedendo?
> c'è un cinismo imbarazzante nei tuoi ultimi interventi....



Io non ce lo vedo, tutto questo cinismo.
Ha solo ragione a pacchi.
E - anzi - è pure ironico.
Sto apprezzando molto l'ironia, proprio perchè è un modo positivo, non lagnoso e autoreferenziale, di maneggiare il dolore. Quello, ovviamente, non lo nega nessuno...


----------



## Marina60 (2 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non ce lo vedo, tutto questo cinismo.
> Ha solo ragione a pacchi.
> E - anzi - è pure ironico.
> Sto apprezzando molto l'ironia, proprio perchè è un modo positivo, non lagnoso e autoreferenziale, di maneggiare il dolore. Quello, ovviamente, non lo nega nessuno...


l'ironia è un arma, un sollievo... per edulcorare la realtà ne faccio uso volentieri..quando ce la faccio


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non ce lo vedo, tutto questo cinismo.
> Ha solo ragione a pacchi.
> E - anzi - è pure ironico.
> Sto apprezzando molto l'ironia, proprio perchè è un modo positivo, non lagnoso e autoreferenziale, di maneggiare il dolore. Quello, ovviamente, non lo nega nessuno...


io non sempre ci leggo ironia...ma magari sono io che interpreto male è!


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sempre ci leggo ironia...ma magari sono io che interpreto male è!


Nemmeno io ce la leggo sempre: mi riferivo agli ultimi commenti in particolare


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ce la leggo sempre: mi riferivo agli ultimi commenti in particolare


Per me Spider è davvero un grande...
Quello si che fa introspezione...:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Settembre 2012)

quindi se ho capito bene tu gli hai parlato e lui fa finta di nulla vuole mantenere le cose così come sono
sono in una situazione simile anche se testardamente cerco di recuperare con mio marito penso se lo meriti penso che abbiamo costruito tanto penso che certe storie ti diano tanto anche x impossibilià di viverle

mi autoconvinco ma la ragione ha ben poca forza contro una cosa irrazionale come l'amore
lui l'altro dice di amarmi e di essere un vigliacco ma ha una situazione davvero pazzesca più  moglie che non lavora  

tu cosa hai deciso di fare

io a 43 anni ancora non lo so
ma storie cosi quante ne sento


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi se ho capito bene tu gli hai parlato e lui fa finta di nulla vuole mantenere le cose così come sono
> sono in una situazione simile anche se testardamente cerco di recuperare con mio marito penso se lo meriti penso che abbiamo costruito tanto penso che certe storie ti diano tanto anche x impossibilià di viverle
> 
> mi autoconvinco ma la ragione ha ben poca forza contro una cosa irrazionale come l'amore
> ...


Ciao
Io non gli ho chiesto di separarsi, certe decisioni si prendono per se stessi non avrebbe senso... io SO perchè l'ha sempre ribadito che lui non vuole lasciare la famiglia per  vari motivi,inoltre sono convinta che lui creda di essere innamorato di me ma che in definitiva io, per lui, rappresenti un buon investimento integrativo,la sua isola segreta dove rifugiarsi, una fonte alla quale rifocillarsi , io nutro la sua parte animale, con la passione e l'eros, il suo ego perchè lo stimo e collaboro alle sue attività sindacali e culturali,e sono per lui una buona amica con cui condividere sport e attività che la moglie non condivide  ma  la sua famiglia, sua moglie, rappresentano la sicurezza, la cura, sicuramente anche l'affetto ... Dopo di che io l'amore, o quel che lui crede sia tale, lo sento , quando siamo insieme.ma comincia a non bastarmi più... mi sento come un cagnolino con la bava alla bocca messo in un angolo che aspetta gli si gettino le briciole.. non è dignitoso.... Cosa ho deciso di fare ? bella domanda...cerco con tutta la forza della ragione di contrastare l'istinto, di sottrarmi al potere di questo amore, di questa attrazione fatale...perchè a dispetto dei bellissimi momenti passati insieme... il resto è sofferenza, nostalgia, frustrazione...E lui non molla... certo che no, anche se dice di essere pronto a mettersi da parte se decidessi di chiudere... e ci mancherebbe anche facesse il diavolo a quattro


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Io non gli ho chiesto di separarsi, certe decisioni si prendono per se stessi non avrebbe senso... io SO perchè l'ha sempre ribadito che lui non vuole lasciare la famiglia per vari motivi,inoltre sono convinta che lui creda di essere innamorato di me ma che in definitiva io, per lui, rappresenti un buon investimento integrativo,la sua isola segreta dove rifugiarsi, una fonte alla quale rifocillarsi , io nutro la sua parte animale, con la passione e l'eros, il suo ego perchè lo stimo e collaboro alle sue attività sindacali e culturali,e sono per lui una buona amica con cui condividere sport e attività che la moglie non condivide ma la sua famiglia, sua moglie, rappresentano la sicurezza, la cura, sicuramente anche l'affetto ... Dopo di che io l'amore, o quel che lui crede sia tale, lo sento , quando siamo insieme.ma comincia a non bastarmi più... mi sento come un cagnolino con la bava alla bocca messo in un angolo che aspetta gli si gettino le briciole.. non è dignitoso.... Cosa ho deciso di fare ? bella domanda...cerco con tutta la forza della ragione di contrastare l'istinto, di sottrarmi al potere di questo amore, di questa attrazione fatale...perchè a dispetto dei bellissimi momenti passati insieme... il resto è sofferenza, nostalgia, frustrazione...E lui non molla... certo che no, anche se dice di essere pronto a mettersi da parte se decidessi di chiudere... e ci mancherebbe anche facesse il diavolo a quattro



il fatto è che a te la situazione piace


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il fatto è che a te la situazione piace


beato te e chi ha tutte ste certezze:condom:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> beato te e chi ha tutte ste certezze:condom:



non bisogna aver frequentato la Bocconi per intuirlo.. se non ti piaceva... chiudevi.. semplice no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non bisogna aver frequentato la Bocconi per intuirlo.. se non ti piaceva... chiudevi.. semplice no?


non farebbe un plissè. Però non ho capito cosa ci trovi di piacevole, in questa situazione.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non farebbe un plissè. Però non ho capito cosa ci trovi di piacevole, in questa situazione.


sadismo..


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non farebbe un plissè. Però non ho capito cosa ci trovi di piacevole, in questa situazione.


Siete stati ancora innamorati ? bhè tutto quello che c 'è di piacevole nel sentirsi amati, desiderati, nell'amare e desiderare...con la differenza che sai  in anticipo che finirà....


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sadismo..


casomai masochismo....


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> casomai masochismo....


anche..


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Siete stati ancora innamorati ? bhè tutto quello che c 'è di piacevole nel sentirsi amati, desiderati, nell'amare e desiderare...con la differenza che sai in anticipo che finirà....





Marina60 ha detto:


> casomai masochismo....


... appunto. Poi tra sentirsi desiderati e sentirsi amati c'è la sua porca differenza secondo me... proprio due cose diverse.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... appunto. Poi tra sentirsi desiderati e sentirsi amati c'è la sua porca differenza secondo me... proprio due cose diverse.


:up:


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... appunto. Poi tra sentirsi desiderati e sentirsi amati c'è la sua porca differenza secondo me... proprio due cose diverse.


diverse ma complementari... un pò quando si sta insieme ma non si convive... io mi sento amata con la differenza che poi lui torna dalla moglie, non dalla mamma....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> diverse ma complementari... un pò quando si sta insieme ma non si convive... io mi sento amata con la differenza che poi lui *torna dalla moglie, non dalla mamma*....


continua ad esserci la sua porca differenza.


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> continua ad esserci la sua porca differenza.


certo che c'è sennò non sarei in bilico...


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può  permettersi  l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte  ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

Io capisco marina
Intanto ciao sono tornata

Per me adesso la storia è chiusa nel senso che non ci siamo mai più visti
Però mi scrive, spesso, mi telefona, parliamo per ore c’è stato e c’è.
Non so come spiegare questa cosa che non è chiara manco a me
È come una manina tesa un aiuto un isola segreta? Non so
Io sto cercando di recuperare con mio marito che adesso mi sta dando buona parte delle cose che non mi aveva dato per anni, riconscendolo
Ci siamo fatti un gran male questa estate a parlarne
Gli ho confessato che ho perso la testa per un altro
No, non ho detto tutto né lo farò mai

Ma questo ha sbloccato, abbiamo anche ripreso a fare l’amore cosa che non facevamo da anni e anni
Posso quasi dire che se fosse stato così tra noi un anno fa, molto probabilmente  non ci sarebbe stato spazio per un altro uomo

Eppure io so, dentro di me, di provare per l’altro un sentimento profondo, di affetto, forse amore, non lo so.
Lo penso ogni giorno e vado avanti con la mia vita. Non è razionale, non è saggio.
Per adesso posso fare così. Non posso non amarlo, non riesco.
Ma Quello che potevo fare era non vederlo più e l’ho fatto.
Sforzandomi.
Non posso farci nulla.
Perderlo del tutto non riesco. Non posso.non c’è nulla di razionale in questa cosa lo so bene so che sarò giudicata male ma sto cercnado di fare quello che è bene per la maggior parte di noi, idem lui.
Ci credo.

Ma darci un taglio e non saper più niente di lui, per ora no.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io capisco marina
> Intanto ciao sono tornata
> 
> Per me adesso la storia è chiusa nel senso che non ci siamo mai più visti
> ...


e ce credo è un classico... la sicurezza economica del marito e la mazza dell'amante.. piacerebbe a tutti mica solo a te....


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e ce credo è un classico... la sicurezza economica del marito e la mazza dell'amante.. piacerebbe a tutti mica solo a te....


la mazza per telefono ? se dice di non vederlo più....


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può  permettersi  l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte  ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


Molto spesso le mogli sono più belle perchè quei uomini ci hanno speso anche degli anni con loro e legalmente, bada bene, una amante non per forza deve essere gnoccolona...deve potertela dare e senza rotture, sono argomenti ben diversi.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> la mazza per telefono ? se dice di non vederlo più....



appunto.. dice....


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molto spesso le mogli sono più belle perchè quei uomini ci hanno speso anche degli anni con loro e legalmente, bada bene, una amante non per forza deve essere gnoccolona...deve potertela dare e senza rotture, sono argomenti ben diversi.


ok io stavo dicendo altro.. che io  non posso permettermi di dire che la moglie del mio amante è brutta , sono inelegante  , ma come mi permetto  ecc cc ... loro le tradite... si...
ps legalmente ? in che senso ?


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto.. dice....


io parto dal presupposto  che almeno qui, proprio perchè di balle ne abbiamo abbastanza nella vita reale, uno non deve imbrogliare nessuno.. e gli credo ,, se poi se la sta raccontando da sola.... mi spiace per lei


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto che almeno qui, proprio perchè di balle ne abbiamo abbastanza nella vita reale, uno non deve imbrogliare nessuno.. e gli credo ,, *se poi se la sta raccontando da sola.... mi spiace per lei[*/QUOTE]
> 
> sul neretto sono d'accordo:up:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io parto dal presupposto  che almeno qui, proprio perchè di balle ne abbiamo abbastanza nella vita reale, uno non deve imbrogliare nessuno.. e gli credo ,, se poi se la sta raccontando da sola.... mi spiace per lei


ma che si riesca pure ad imbrogliare il prossimo, al prossimo sai quanto gliene fotte in definitiva?

io magno e dormo uguale...spero anche tu...

ahahahah


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> appunto.. dice....


Oh che palle ma che ci guadagno a  venire qui e raccontare palle
Non ho bisogno di piacervi ne ho empo da buttare
se ti sto sulle palle bon evitami è facile qui 
sono qui per uno sfogo al limite, per consigli da chi ci passa


Ogni volta la stessa solfa mazza amante  / soldi marito
E poi ancora

Chi ti dice che dei due non sia io la ricca per dire che ne sai?
E poi se avessi tenuto ai soldi non tiravo su tutto sto casino stavo zitta e mi tenevo entrambi


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

se poi se la sta raccontando da sola.... mi spiace per lei[/QUOTE]

appunto


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oh che palle ma che ci guadagno a venire qui e raccontare palle
> Non ho bisogno di piacervi ne ho empo da buttare
> se ti sto sulle palle bon evitami è facile qui
> sono qui per uno sfogo al limite, per consigli da chi ci passa
> ...



neretto: probabile.. ti sei fatta intestare tutto 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oh che palle ma che ci guadagno a venire qui e raccontare palle
> Non ho bisogno di piacervi ne ho empo da buttare
> se ti sto sulle palle bon evitami è facile qui
> sono qui per uno sfogo al limite, per consigli da chi ci passa
> ...


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: probabile.. ti sei fatta intestare tutto
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Guarda posso assicurarti che quello che eventualmente ho nasce da una tragedia
Quindi non lo auguro a nessuno
Devi essere davvero uno con dei limiti e preconcetti enormi


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oh che palle ma che ci guadagno a venire qui e raccontare palle
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Guarda posso assicurarti che quello che eventualmente ho nasce da una tragedia
> Quindi non lo auguro a nessuno
> Devi essere davvero uno con dei limiti e preconcetti enormi


diciamo che sono un uomo di mondo e la favola di cappuccetto rosso me l'hanno già raccontata da un pezzo

:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse non hai letto bene
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può permettersi l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


Io tutte 'ste critiche non le ho lette... anzi. L'amante del marito è spesso descritta più bella, più giovane, più disinibita, più elegante, più appariscente. E la moglie si sente pure a disagio in sua presenza... perchè la moglie tradita ha spesso quella simpatica sindrome 'Della scarpa vecchia', in quanto si sente messa da parte, dimenticata proprio come PERSONA... perchè è proprio questo uno dei dolori più cocenti: che la complicità tra i due amanti abbia prevaricato quella che doveva essere la complicità nella coppia, la mutua fiducia, di fatto annullando l'esistenza dell'altro coniuge. Ma. Poi.... spesso... salta fuori che, esaurito l'effetto dell'adrenalina... 'sta gran complicità non c'era... e certe situazioni si ribaltano proprio.


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > accetti solo consensi vero?... il confronto con chi non la pensa come te lo liquidi dicendo evitami?... troppo0 comodo
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Qui non si tratta di " chi non la pensa come te " ma di chi mette in dubbio le tue parole...senza "prove"...
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oh che palle ma che ci guadagno a venire qui e raccontare palle
> Non ho bisogno di piacervi ne ho empo da buttare
> se ti sto sulle palle bon evitami è facile qui
> sono qui per uno sfogo al limite, per consigli da chi ci passa
> ...


Ciao Rossi. Ho letto che adesso va meglio con tuo marito, sono felice per te. Ti ho sempre visto lottare tanto, adesso ti meriti davvero un po' di serenità.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Qui non si tratta di " chi non la pensa come te " ma di chi mette in dubbio le tue parole...senza "prove"...
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ```
> Io tutte 'ste critiche non le ho lette
> ```
> ... anzi. L'amante del marito è spesso descritta più bella, più giovane, più disinibita, più elegante, più appariscente. E la moglie si sente pure a disagio in sua presenza... perchè la moglie tradita ha spesso quella simpatica sindrome 'Della scarpa vecchia', in quanto si sente messa da parte, dimenticata proprio come PERSONA... perchè è proprio questo uno dei dolori più cocenti: che la complicità tra i due amanti abbia prevaricato quella che doveva essere la complicità nella coppia, la mutua fiducia, di fatto annullando l'esistenza dell'altro coniuge. Ma. Poi.... spesso... salta fuori che, esaurito l'effetto dell'adrenalina... 'sta gran complicità non c'era... e certe situazioni si ribaltano proprio.


Non tutte qualcuna... ma quando succede, nessuno si permette di criticare, perchè stanno dalla parte giusta ...


----------



## Sabina_ (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può  permettersi  l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte  ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


Ragazze, postiamo qui le nostre foto e quelle delle relative mogli e facciamo indovinare no?


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Qui non si tratta di " chi non la pensa come te " ma di chi mette in dubbio le tue parole...senza "prove"...
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non tutte qualcuna... ma quando succede, nessuno si permette di criticare, perchè stanno dalla parte giusta ...


Ci mancherebbe anche che fosse giusta la denigrazione della moglie da parte dell'amante. Io sono di mio abbastanza tollerante, ma lì mi parte l'embolo.


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e qual'e' il problema?
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ragazze, postiamo qui le nostre foto e quelle delle relative mogli e facciamo indovinare no?


ottima idea!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che confronto può esserci se metti in dubbio le parole di qualcuno a prescindere...
> ...


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Rossi. Ho letto che adesso va meglio con tuo marito, sono felice per te. Ti ho sempre visto lottare tanto, adesso ti meriti davvero un po' di serenità.


Sto lottando come una matta
Piango di notte
Ma devo darci una possibilità, lo devo a tutti
Me lo ha chiesto lacrime agli occhi e lui non piange mai
Parlava di licenziarsi che è colpa del lavoro.

Solo che sbri. Il mio cuore è da un'altra parte sai.
E mi dispiace.
Mi dispiace per mio marito. 
Da morirci.
Anches e non mi toccava da anni.
Anche se vive via. Anche se ero sola.anche se tutto.
Perché l’ho amato come una disperata e ci piango anche solo a scriverlo qui.
Grazie però.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Appunto
> ...


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sto lottando come una matta
> Piango di notte
> Ma devo darci una possibilità, lo devo a tutti
> Me lo ha chiesto lacrime agli occhi e lui non piange mai
> ...


Rosa Santa subbbito...


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ragazze, postiamo qui le nostre foto e quelle delle relative mogli e facciamo indovinare no?


io non sapevo manco la sua faccia e meglio così

Posso però dirvi che mio marito è bello, molto, a detta di tutte… e l’altro è normale 
E che non vuole dire nulla questo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma in questo campo troppo "delicato" il confronto vero non esiste....
> 
> si ricercano solo le posizioni che confermano le nostre scelte-decisioni, tutto il resto e' noia...
> 
> ahahahahah


Non sono d'accordo


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo


e' normale...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe anche che fosse giusta la denigrazione della moglie da parte dell'amante. Io sono di mio abbastanza tollerante, ma lì mi parte l'embolo.


Ha già.... non è giusto... è  la legittima proprietaria ...se è brutta e obesa non si può dire...divesamente bella ? può andare ?


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allra ti faccio una domanda: perchè stai ancora con tuo marito? non sarebbe più onesto e giusto se lo lasciassi? da come lo hai descritto non è un uomo che merita questo trattamento...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ha già.... non è giusto... è  la legittima proprietaria ...se è brutta e obesa non si può dire...divesamente bella ? può andare ?


Intanto co' le brutte ed obese ce fanno dei figli e condividono gioie, dolori e bollette....

e voi rimanete invece sempre "A DISPOSIZIONE" e ve la pijate sempre intuculu...

scusate er francesismo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ha già.... non è giusto... è la legittima proprietaria ...se è brutta e obesa non si può dire...divesamente bella ? può andare ?


E' di estremo, estremo cattivo gusto da parte tua. Quindi no.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' normale...
> 
> ahahahahah


In effetti detto a te è normale.........sei l'ultima persona con cui è possibile un confronto quando non vuoi saperne


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Intanto co' le brutte ed obese ce fanno dei figli e condividono gioie, dolori e bollette....
> 
> e voi rimanete invece sempre "A DISPOSIZIONE" e ve la pijate sempre intuculu...
> 
> ...


non sempre... tesoro non sempre.......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' di estremo, estremo cattivo gusto da parte tua. Quindi no.


Quoto e vale in generale, anche quando questo discorso lo fanno le mogli/i mariti tradite/i


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Rosa Santa subbbito...


mi hai fatto pure ridere
grazie cio la lacrima facile


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Intanto co' le brutte ed obese ce fanno dei figli e condividono gioie, dolori e bollette....
> 
> e voi rimanete invece sempre "A DISPOSIZIONE" e ve la pijate sempre intuculu...
> 
> ...


Se scrivevi non metaforicamente, ti si apriva un mondo dietro.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti detto a te è normale.........sei l'ultima persona con cui è possibile un confronto quando non vuoi saperne


In questo campo, ognuno alla fin fine fa quello che dice la sua capoccia ed i consigli esterni nun se cagano manco detti dal padreterno...

purtropp si cambia idea solo quando se sbattono miseramente le corna...

ipse dixit...


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' di estremo, estremo cattivo gusto da parte tua. Quindi no.


io parlavo in generale.....


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> non sempre... tesoro non sempre.......


Se non ricordo male, te ti stai separando da tuo marito, ma non ho letto che stia facendo altrettando il tuo ganzo...

percio'......sarai "A DISPOSIZIONE!"...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In questo campo, ognuno alla fin fine fa quello che dice la sua capoccia ed i consigli esterni nun se cagano manco detti dal padreterno...
> 
> purtropp si cambia idea solo quando se sbattono miseramente le corna...
> 
> ipse dixit...



Credo che non tutti siamo così...Il confronto è sempre utile soprattutto con chi non ha la nostra stessa visione. Il problema è quando si è fermi sulle proprie posizioni e non si riesce a dialogare.


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e vale in generale, anche quando questo discorso lo fanno le mogli/i mariti tradite/i


è quello che ho tentato di dire....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In questo campo, ognuno alla fin fine fa quello che dice la sua capoccia ed i consigli esterni nun se cagano manco detti dal padreterno...
> 
> purtropp si cambia idea solo quando se sbattono miseramente le corna...
> 
> ipse dixit...



Il Padre Eterno.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io parlavo in generale.....



In generale le mogli (come anche i mariti) si lasciano fuori da valutazioni e commenti di qualsivoglia specie.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che non tutti siamo così...Il confronto è sempre utile soprattutto con chi non ha la nostra stessa visione. Il problema è quando si è fermi sulle proprie posizioni e non si riesce a dialogare.


ma siamo tutti cosi'....

ed il dialogo co' gli altri interessa fino ad un certo punto...


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male, te ti stai separando da tuo marito, ma non ho letto che stia facendo altrettando il tuo ganzo...
> 
> percio'......sarai "A DISPOSIZIONE!"...
> 
> ahahahahah


certo  finchè andrà bene a me... ma io parlavo di piiarlo nel culo


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il Padre Eterno.


No, solo meno pirla de te....

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In generale le mogli (come anche i mariti) si lasciano fuori da valutazioni e commenti di qualsivoglia specie.



marò Joey tu mi commuovi sempre con i tuoi interventi...te lo ripeto... me fai venì ò friddo n'cuollo ...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Bè*

Per pijarlo ar culo ci siamo noi...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> No, solo meno pirla de te....
> 
> ahahahah



Sei tutto minchia al 50% :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> marò Joey tu mi commuovi sempre con i tuoi interventi...te lo ripeto... me fai venì ò friddo n'cuollo ...:mrgreen:


Ahahahahahahahah! Vai tranquillo che senti qualcuno che ti ansima sul collo DI SICURO non sono io...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

oscù mi spieghi perchè ex  può permettersi di inculare un'utente ed io no ?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per pijarlo ar culo ci siamo noi...!:rotfl:


:up::up: quoto fratè


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo  finchè andrà bene a me... ma io parlavo di piiarlo nel culo


embe' non e' prenderlo in culo, restando seppur consapevolmente a disposizione?

per me obbiettivamente quella rimasta fregata sei solo te...

tuo marito s'e' sostanzialmente liberato di una affetta da zoccolite, anche se ti va dato atto per la separazione  arrivata comunque postuma, mentre il tuo ganzo rimane in famigghia e ti tromba a lui piacendo...

mejo de cosi' ( per lui) non so se mi spieco....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Perchè ex è goliardico,tu sei un violento....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up::up: quoto fratè


Ehm per pijarlo ?  mi dissocio! :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah! Vai tranquillo che senti qualcuno che ti ansima sul collo *DI SICURO non sono io*...


 e meno male  ahahahaahaa


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm per pijarlo ?  mi dissocio! :mrgreen:


per darlo cumpà:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ex è goliardico,tu sei un violento....!:rotfl:



Colpa tua. :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei tutto minchia al 50% :mrgreen:


me correggo....

moooooooolto meno pirla de te....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma io parlavo di piiarlo nel culo


No anal?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

E ti pareva....!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> per darlo cumpà:mrgreen:


Ohh e scriviamolo giusto, che mi stavo a preoccupà


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti pareva....!


Così dicono, che centro ora io


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa tua. :mrgreen:


hai guglato pe' goliardico?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Lascia stare..dicevano di me anche questo,violento,rissoso,troll....poi hanno saputo dei miei 21.5cm e son diventato simpaticissimo,amabilissimo,stupendissimo,dolcissimo,tenerissimo.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai guglato pe' goliardico?
> 
> ahahahahah



Plis nun conosco le lingue scriva mejo, altrimenti me pare de leggere t'ho guglato le chiap goliardiche.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Plis nun conosco le lingue scriva mejo, altrimenti me pare de leggere t'ho guglato le chiap goliardiche.


il tuo kulo sta troppo in mezzo...

lascialo riposare, porello...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare..dicevano di me anche questo,violento,rissoso,troll....poi hanno saputo dei miei 21.5cm e son diventato simpaticissimo,amabilissimo,stupendissimo,dolcissimo,tenerissimo.....!!:rotfl:


Sticazzi! quasi quasi dico i miei di cm, ma se lo dico, la finiscono di scassare la minchia sul serio?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare..dicevano di me anche questo,violento,rissoso,troll....poi hanno saputo dei miei 21.5cm e son diventato simpaticissimo,amabilissimo,stupendissimo,dolcissimo,tenerissimo.....!!:rotfl:


azz.. allora toccherà lo stesso trattameto anche a me? 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sticazzi! quasi quasi dico i miei di cm, ma se lo dico, la finiscono di scassare la minchia sul serio?


vai pure che la pernacchia e' gia' in canna...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe' non e' prenderlo in culo, restando seppur consapevolmente a disposizione?
> 
> per me obbiettivamente quella rimasta fregata sei solo te...
> 
> ...


certo perchè qua dentro TUTTI onesti e sul pezzo...si innamorano , si invaghiscono chiamalo come ti pare, oggi ? e subito prima di levarsi le mutande, ne parlano al coniuge e si separano....
ps la cosa strana è poi che è quasi sempre lui  a propormi attività extra erotiche....non disdegnando affatto di trombarmi


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vai pure che la pernacchia e' gia' in canna...
> 
> ahahahahahah


 Ed io che lasciai la canna nel culo de  sua consorte come pernacchio ? 

Cercasi canna in affitto oscù me ne presti metà :mrgreen:


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No anal?


perchè no ?:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo perchè qua dentro TUTTI onesti e sul pezzo...si innamorano , si invaghiscono chiamalo come ti pare, oggi ? e subito prima di levarsi le mutande, ne parlano al coniuge e si separano....
> ps *la cosa strana è poi che è quasi sempre lui a propormi attività extra erotiche....non disdegnando affatto di trombarmi*


perchè sarebbe strano scusa? sei l'amante no? Sarebbe strano se ti proponesse di fargli una lasagna...


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo perchè qua dentro TUTTI onesti e sul pezzo...si innamorano , si invaghiscono chiamalo come ti pare, oggi ? e subito prima di levarsi le mutande, ne parlano al coniuge e si separano....
> ps la cosa strana è poi che è quasi sempre lui  a propormi attività extra erotiche....non disdegnando affatto di trombarmi


vabbe' se lo giustifichi del perche' a sua volta non molli la moglie e te tocca sta a disposizione, so' solo cazzi tua...

a me che me frega?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo perchè qua dentro TUTTI onesti e sul pezzo...si innamorano , si invaghiscono chiamalo come ti pare, oggi ? e subito prima di levarsi le mutande, ne parlano al coniuge e si separano....
> ps la cosa strana è poi che è quasi sempre lui  a propormi attività extra erotiche....non disdegnando affatto di trombarmi



Marina60, ex è un utente che dice di, non aver mai tradito, ne di avere mai tradito, tutti i suoi commenti servono soltanto da sfondo ad un forum che con lui sta affossando nello schifo. E soprattutto servono sempre a lui per poterli raccontare alla moglie ed agli amici.

Anvedi te cosa ne puoi ricavare dialogando con un demente del genere.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Marina*

Che bello la prima forumista da culo....!


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Marina60, ex un utente che dice di, non aver mai tradito, ne di avere mai tradito, tutti i suoi commenti servono soltanto da sfondo ad un forum che con lui sta affossando nello schifo. E soprattutto servono sempre a lui per poterli raccontare alla moglie ed agli amici.
> 
> Anvedi te cosa ne puoi ricavare dialogando con un demente del genere.


il forum sta affondando pe' corpa mia?...ahahahah

va la', se ha resistito alla merda a container der conte resiste a tutto...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè sarebbe strano scusa? sei l'amante no? Sarebbe strano se ti proponesse di fargli una lasagna...


ho detto attività extra erotiche.... cioè tutte quelle cose che non contemplano, nè prima, nè dopo, nè durante amplessi o simili...compresa la lasagna...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> perchè no ?:up:



Questo è lo spirito giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il forum sta affondando pe' corpa mia?...ahahahah
> 
> va la', se ha resistito alla merda a container der conte resiste a tutto...
> 
> ahahahah


Sbaglio o sei stato buttato fuori ?


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' se lo giustifichi del perche' a sua volta non molli la moglie e te tocca sta a disposizione, so' solo cazzi tua...
> 
> a me che me frega?
> 
> ahahahah


io non lo sto giustificando. ero io sotto accusa.... ( separazione postuma )


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o sei stato buttato fuori ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o sei stato buttato fuori ?


Ma chi? exStermy? Bannato? Per quello posta da non registrato?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen: Dici che s'è arrabbiato mo? o dici che se ne va a scassarci.....
 la minchia visto che qua non è gradito?


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ho detto attività extra erotiche.... cioè tutte quelle cose che non contemplano, nè prima, nè dopo, nè durante amplessi o simili...compresa la lasagna...


cioe' na' seconda moje?...maro'...

per me avresti piu' dignita' se ti limitassi al ruolo di amante senza competere anche ai fornelli...

nun se lava lo squallore....

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> perchè no ?:up:



marina ti amo :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi? exStermy? Bannato? Per quello posta da non registrato?


Il conte se vuole, può darti risposte migliori in merito, sta di fatto che qua ex non dovrebbe starci.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi? exStermy? Bannato? Per quello posta da non registrato?


Si...
Perchè da registrato teme i rubini no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o sei stato buttato fuori ?


ma se nun sai manco perche' cazzo campi, voj indaga' su certa genesi che nun te ne deve manco frega' un cazzo?

ma rob de matt'...dove siamo arrivati...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' na' seconda moje?...maro'...
> 
> per me avresti piu' dignita' se ti limitassi al ruolo di amante senza competere anche ai fornelli...
> 
> ...


chiedo venia... è lui che cucina la lasagna io sono celiaca...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il conte se vuole, può darti risposte migliori in merito, sta di fatto che qua ex non dovrebbe starci.


Ma se il forum è strutturato in modo che possa scriverci chiunque senza bisogno di registrarsi (almeno in certe sezioni) un ban è totalmente inutile, evidentemente. Che poi per me personalmente un ban è inutile in ogni caso, tranne rare eccezioni.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Dici che s'è arrabbiato mo? o dici che se ne va a scassarci.....
> la minchia visto che qua non è gradito?


te ripeto che nun m'enkazzo...

il solo fatto che te svegli n'artra matina e te sorchi le pene dell'inferno appena te vedi la zoccola che c'hai in casa, e te dici che me dovrei inkazza'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> chiedo venia... è lui che cucina la lasagna io sono celiaca...


No, però capirai bene che il punto è che temo che lui si stia approfittando di te. Anche se all'inizio i patti erano chiari, ciò non toglie che, di fatto, sta facendo quello che dice exStermy.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Perchè da registrato teme i rubini no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e chissa' da chi arrivano...

neh fally, ne sai qualcosa?

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però capirai bene che il punto è che temo che lui si stia approfittando di te. Anche se all'inizio i patti erano chiari, ciò non toglie che, di fatto, sta facendo quello che dice exStermy.


quindi è escluso secondo voi che lui possa provare qualcosa di simile all'amore, per me, perchè non vuole lasciare la famiglia..comunque sia sta fingendo molto bene...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se il forum è strutturato in modo che possa scriverci chiunque senza bisogno di registrarsi (almeno in certe sezioni) un ban è totalmente inutile, evidentemente. Che poi per me personalmente un ban è inutile in ogni caso, tranne rare eccezioni.


Ma non è un ban eh?
Sei ridotto al silenzio no?
Mica vero che può scriverci chiunque...
Adesso c'è il filtro che se un utente segnala un post di un non registrato questo finisce dritto sotto moderazione...
E se scassa troppo la minchia...admin lo pianta lì no?

Ma qua non si capisce che persone come Ultimo, o Battiato oggi se lo sono tenuto no?
L'importante è spartirselo un po' per ciascuno così lui è impegnato con qualcuno e non punta altri 3d no?
E il forum va avanti no?

Joey domani tieni tu il troll un pochino ? Ti va?
Perchè non esiste un post costruttivo di Stermy...
Lui in realtà se ne fuotte...ma ama far deragliare gli animi no?

Fu affossato perchè osò indignare Lothar...
Ma se lui è così diciamo bambino che ti dice...mi hai cacciato dalla porta? Io allora entro dalla finestra gnegnegnegneg...

Che ce ne importa a noi?
Lui ha bisogno del foum...non il forum di lui...
Non so se mi capisci...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però capirai bene che il punto è che temo che lui si stia approfittando di te. Anche se all'inizio i patti erano chiari, ciò non toglie che, di fatto, sta facendo quello che dice exStermy.


No Joey, il problema è nella moglie, che non ha neppure la dignità di autosopprimersi per spianarle la strada e lasciarle per intero questo campione d'uomo che parla di amore verso di lei per interposta persona e davanti a lei progetta le ferie con la moglie. :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chissa' da chi arrivano...
> 
> neh fally, ne sai qualcosa?
> 
> ahahahah


No la moderazione è anonima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se il forum è strutturato in modo che possa scriverci chiunque senza bisogno di registrarsi (almeno in certe sezioni) un ban è totalmente inutile, evidentemente. Che poi per me personalmente un ban è inutile in ogni caso, tranne rare eccezioni.


Infatti sta qua a scassare come ha sempre fatto. Ma non da registrato, non può o ha paura ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi è escluso secondo voi che lui possa provare qualcosa di simile all'amore, per me, perchè non vuole lasciare la famiglia..comunque sia *sta fingendo molto bene*...


e probabilmente questo potrebbe dirlo anche sua moglie. Il punto è che... quando uno tradisce... finge, mente, inganna per definizione. Partiamo da questo assioma.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se nun sai manco perche' cazzo campi, voj indaga' su certa genesi che nun te ne deve manco frega' un cazzo?
> 
> ma rob de matt'...dove siamo arrivati...
> 
> ahahahahah



Bhe come genesi...  me sto a studiare il bucio de culo tuo. 

Ma non bastava dire, si è vero non posso registrarmi perchè non gradito, e buttato fuori.

:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi è escluso secondo voi che lui possa provare qualcosa di simile all'amore, per me, perchè non vuole lasciare la famiglia..comunque sia sta fingendo molto bene...


Io non sto dicendo che non ti ama. Può darsi anche, ma prendiamo per buono che lui ti ami veramente. Cosa cambia per te? Che ti sfrutta inconsapevolemente, per amore? E allora? Quindi? Il punto è che comunque si sta approfittando di te, non se lo faccia o meno con dolo. Devi toglierti da sta situazione. Trovatene un altro, uno solo per te, o stai da sola, almeno per un po'. Altrimenti, fai SOLO l'amante. Ovvero zero amore. Ma so che è tardi per tornare indietro.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è un ban eh?
> Sei ridotto al silenzio no?
> Mica vero che può scriverci chiunque...
> Adesso c'è il filtro che se un utente segnala un post di un non registrato questo finisce dritto sotto moderazione...
> ...


a perche' tu riusciresti a fare a meno de sto forum?

ed allora tutto er casino der repulisti, chi l'ha fatto mi nonno?....ahahahahahah

a parte che quanno te bannavano a te, te mannavi tu' moje a piagne pe' farte riammette e vieni a dire a me che ho bisogno de sto forum?

che faccia da culo....

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Joey, il problema è nella moglie, che non ha neppure la dignità di autosopprimersi per spianarle la strada e lasciarle per intero questo campione d'uomo che parla di amore verso di lei per interposta persona e davanti a lei progetta le ferie con la moglie. :unhappy:


immagino tu sia una che di queste cose ne sa molto...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti sta qua a scassare come ha sempre fatto. Ma non da registrato, non può o ha paura ?



Sono scelte no?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ripeto che nun m'enkazzo...
> 
> il solo fatto che te svegli n'artra matina e te sorchi le pene dell'inferno appena te vedi la zoccola che c'hai in casa, e te dici che me dovrei inkazza'?
> 
> ahahahahah



E ti credo che nun t'è incazzi! e menomale! sai .. dovessi pentirmi , causa disgrazia.. Toccati le palle per piacere.... :mrgreen:

Su facciamo la pace ? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a perche' tu riusciresti a fare a meno de sto forum?
> 
> ed allora tutto er casino der repulisti, chi l'ha fatto mi nonno?....ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Vedi Ultimo...quando lo pungi...
si dimena come una biscia...no?
Mah Stermy sono cose lontane...leggiti Galimberti che ti spiega il cammino dei popoli forumistici...
Dividi et impera no?
Da buon sovietico no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e probabilmente questo potrebbe dirlo anche sua moglie. Il punto è che... quando uno tradisce... finge, mente, inganna per definizione. Partiamo da questo assioma.


l'importante e' crederci che l'unica ingannata sia sempre e solo la moglie...

comunque visto che si frequentano tutti, per me e' una delle situazioni piu' di merda che ci possano esistere...

manco se riesce a classifica' lo schifo...

quanto da 1 a 100?...1000...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono scelte no?



ScIelte! gnurante!


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe come genesi...  me sto a studiare il bucio de culo tuo.
> 
> Ma non bastava dire, si è vero non posso registrarmi perchè non gradito, e buttato fuori.
> 
> :up:


hai guglato anche genesi?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ti credo che nun t'è incazzi! e menomale! sai .. dovessi pentirmi , causa disgrazia.. Toccati le palle per piacere.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Su facciamo la pace ? :mrgreen:


A me sembra molto incazzato eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che ne dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è un ban eh?
> Sei ridotto al silenzio no?
> Mica vero che può scriverci chiunque...
> Adesso c'è il filtro che se un utente segnala un post di un non registrato questo finisce dritto sotto moderazione...
> ...



Ma io exStermy me lo sono spupazzato eccome, mica no. Solo che non lo bannerei mai, come altri. Perchè, sostanzialmente, da fastidio nella misura in cui glielo consenti tu. Come per tutto, immagino. A me, per dire, non da fastidio. Posso dire che è un vecchio caprone acido, ma che ci vuoi fare. Mica noialtri siamo perfetti, sai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> immagino tu sia una che di queste cose ne sa molto...


Se ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato correggimi. Senti, sei anche più grande di me: se quando il tuo amante davanti a te fa progetti con sua moglie e tu non capisci il messaggio che ti vuol mandare... è perchè non lo vuoi capire.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo...quando lo pungi...
> si dimena come una biscia...no?
> Mah Stermy sono cose lontane...leggiti Galimberti che ti spiega il cammino dei popoli forumistici...
> Dividi et impera no?
> Da buon sovietico no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


se dimena come na biscia stopardepalle....

e' pura verita' sull'uso de tu moje pe' farte riammette oseno' perdevi er palcoscenico, fally...

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io exStermy me lo sono spupazzato eccome, mica no. Solo che non lo bannerei mai, come altri.* Perchè, sostanzialmente, da fastidio nella misura in cui glielo consenti tu.* Come per tutto, immagino. A me, per dire, non da fastidio. Posso dire che è un vecchio caprone acido, ma che ci vuoi fare. *Mica noialtri siamo perfetti, sai?*



Quoto:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato correggimi. Senti, sei anche più grande di me: se quando il tuo amante davanti a te fa progetti con sua moglie e tu non capisci il messaggio che ti vuol mandare... è perchè non lo vuoi capire.


ed intanto co' sti presupposti s'e' pure sfasciata la sua famigghia...

je piacera' a costrui' sulla sabbia e fa' castelli in aria...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*bè*

Io non sarò prefetto ma ci manca poco....!Sono l'unico forumista di cultura,e non potete affermare il contrario!


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sarò prefetto ma ci manca poco....!Sono l'unico forumista di cultura,e non potete affermare il contrario!


de culinaria...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che non ti ama. Può darsi anche, ma prendiamo per buono che lui ti ami veramente. Cosa cambia per te? Che ti sfrutta inconsapevolemente, per amore? E allora? Quindi? Il punto è che comunque si sta approfittando di te, non se lo faccia o meno con dolo. Devi toglierti da sta situazione. Trovatene un altro, uno solo per te, o stai da sola, almeno per un po'. Altrimenti, fai SOLO l'amante. Ovvero zero amore. Ma so che è tardi per tornare indietro.


certo che eventualmente me ne starei da sola. non ho l'abitudine di innamorarmi e disinnamorarmi a comando...
LO SO che forse è una magra consolazione ma preferisco essere  usata con amore e per amore che con calcolo matematico.... è tardi, per fare SOLO l'amante  o prendo o lascio..


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sarò *prefetto* ma ci manca poco....!


In attesa di nomina?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai guglato anche genesi?
> 
> ahahahahah



auahhhahahaaahaaahahah come mi conosci bene tu! e mi ero andato a cercare anche altro! ma sai c'è chi sta qua senza andarsi a cercare come si scrive routinnnnne, c'è chi si legge la storia on line .... spè vado a cercare in inglese "in tempo reale" spè spèè spèèè

Ma iti a fari ntoculu! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Si....spero mettiate una buona parola!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....spero mettiate una buona parola!:rotfl:



Parola scrisse! non equivochiamo eh! Joey muto!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo che eventualmente me ne starei da sola. non ho l'abitudine di innamorarmi e disinnamorarmi a comando...
> LO SO che forse è una magra consolazione ma preferisco essere usata con amore e per amore che con calcolo matematico.... è tardi, per fare SOLO l'amante o prendo o lascio..


E allora incollati la tua croce. Però non ti puoi lamentare, nè di lui, nè tantomeno della moglia. Non puoi piangerti addosso nè nulla. E' una scelta, e la scelta te l'abbracci fino in fondo.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo che eventualmente me ne starei da sola. non ho l'abitudine di innamorarmi e disinnamorarmi a comando...
> LO SO che forse è una magra consolazione ma preferisco essere  usata con amore e per amore che con calcolo matematico.... è tardi, per fare SOLO l'amante  o prendo o lascio..


Uno con praticamente due mogli che riesce a farte arriva' il suo ammmmore in esclusiva e solo a te chissa' perche' lo associo alla uanna marchi e ai suoi clienti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato correggimi. Senti, sei anche più grande di me: se quando il tuo amante davanti a te fa progetti con sua moglie e tu non capisci il messaggio che ti vuol mandare... è perchè non lo vuoi capire.


ne  abbiamo parlato   e  dice che si era irritato perchè io non gli avevo detto che, stavo progettando un viaggio con un amica ( vero ) io poi non l'ho visto per una settimana, di proposito, e quando a passeggio , nella sua città , mi ha abbraciata e baciata noncurante dei passanti, praticamente tutto il tempo... che messaggio era ?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato e dice che si era irritato perchè io non gli avevo detto che, stavo progettando un viaggio con un amica ( vero ) io poi non l'ho visto per una settimana, di proposito, e quando a passeggio , *nella sua città , mi ha abbraciata e baciata noncurante dei passanti, praticamente tutto il tempo... che messaggio era ?*



Boh, forse che è un po' coglione? Azzardo, eh.


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora incollati la tua croce. Però non ti puoi lamentare, nè di lui, nè tantomeno della moglia. Non puoi piangerti addosso nè nulla. E' una scelta, e la scelta te l'abbracci fino in fondo.


OK


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi è escluso secondo voi che lui possa provare qualcosa di simile all'amore, per me, perchè non vuole lasciare la famiglia..*comunque sia sta fingendo molto bene*...


O tu leggi i suoi atteggiamenti come ti fa più piacere leggerli


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dicendo che non ti ama. Può darsi anche, ma prendiamo per buono che lui ti ami veramente. Cosa cambia per te? Che ti sfrutta inconsapevolemente, per amore? E allora? Quindi? Il punto è che comunque si sta approfittando di te, non se lo faccia o meno con dolo. Devi toglierti da sta situazione. Trovatene un altro, uno solo per te, o stai da sola, almeno per un po'. Altrimenti, fai SOLO l'amante. Ovvero zero amore. Ma so che è tardi per tornare indietro.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io exStermy me lo sono spupazzato eccome, mica no. *Solo che non lo bannerei mai, come altri. Perchè, sostanzialmente, da fastidio nella misura in cui glielo consenti tu*. Come per tutto, immagino. A me, per dire, non da fastidio. Posso dire che è un vecchio caprone acido, ma che ci vuoi fare. *Mica noialtri siamo perfetti, sai*?


Quoto


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, forse che è un po' coglione? Azzardo, eh.


HHAHAHAHAHAHH !!!!!   quando gli ho chiesto se non era  imprudente girare abbracciati lui mi ha risposto
perchè ? mordi ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato e dice che si era irritato perchè io non gli avevo detto che, stavo progettando un viaggio con un amica ( vero ) io poi non l'ho visto per una settimana, di proposito, e quando a passeggio , nella sua città , mi ha abbraciata e baciata noncurante dei passanti, praticamente tutto il tempo... che messaggio era ?


Ma sai quanti uomini abbraccio e bacio per strada io? Siete amici... se qualcuno dicesse qualcosa a sua moglie... lui direbbe: ma era Marina, la conosci anche tu... E poi per cortesia... la gelosia per il viaggio con l'amica non si può sentire... Ho visto fare cose ben più pericolose da chi non aveva comunque assolutamente in animo di mettere in discussione la sua vita familiare... Il fatto è che lui i paletti te li ha messi, ti ha detto chiaro e tondo quali saranno i confini della vostra relazione. Ora, su quei confini ci puoi mettere pure fiori e cuoricini... ma sempre quei confini resteranno. Una bella voliera, anche se ben disegnata... resta sempre una prigione.


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, forse che è un po' coglione? Azzardo, eh.


Azzardo anch'io....

magari e' sicuro anche che sia cogliona quella rimasta a casa e l'intorta come glje pare...

ma che culo che c'ha st'omo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora incollati la tua croce. Però non ti puoi lamentare, nè di lui, nè tantomeno della moglia. Non puoi piangerti addosso nè nulla. E' una scelta, e la scelta te l'abbracci fino in fondo.



Riquoto
Forse era meglio leggere tutto e fare un quote generale


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti uomini abbraccio e bacio per strada io? Siete amici... se qualcuno dicesse qualcosa a sua moglie... lui direbbe: ma era Marina, la conosci anche tu... E poi per cortesia... la gelosia per il viaggio con l'amica non si può sentire... Ho visto fare cose ben più pericolose da chi non aveva comunque assolutamente in animo di mettere in discussione la sua vita familiare... Il fatto è che lui i paletti te li ha messi, ti ha detto chiaro e tondo quali saranno i confini della vostra relazione. Ora, su quei confini ci puoi mettere pure fiori e cuoricini... ma sempre quei confini resteranno. Una bella voliera, anche se ben disegnata... resta sempre una prigione.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se dimena come na biscia stopardepalle....
> 
> e' pura verita' sull'uso de tu moje pe' farte riammette oseno' perdevi er palcoscenico, fally...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahah


E va ben vecio capron da bari...teron smarso...
Parliamone...
QUando fui bannato dallo zio fedi...mi fu bannato pure l'ip.
Mia moglie andava con le amiche in biblio e da lì si iscrisse...
Disse solo che non era giusto che per colpa mia lei non potesse leggere il forum da casa.
No?
E postò proprio quando io non potevo manco leggere.
Poi tornai usufruendo dell'amnistia generale di admin.
Ma sei proprio un vecio cucco se credi che mia moglie...sarebbe andata a perorare la mia causa da admin.
Perchè le cose tra me e admin ce le siamo sbrigati in privata sede
fuori dal forum no?
Quando fui bannato mia moglie disse...
Meno male così ora hai più tempo per la famiglia eh?

Ma tu sei libero di crederla come vuoi no?
Che mi cambia a me?
Io sto ben dove sto e godo come un porco a vedere dove stai tu no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è  a qusto punto cosa vuoi tu?
Se stai bene così o staresti peggio senza continua
Se vuoi di più, bè se riesci chiudila perché temo non possa essere ne ora ne mai
Io cmq credo ti ami
Nemmeno da dire... non al punto di mollare
Sono cose diverse


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Il punto è  a qusto punto cosa vuoi tu?
> Se stai bene così o staresti peggio senza continua
> Se vuoi di più, bè se riesci chiudila perché temo non possa essere ne ora ne mai
> Io cmq credo ti ami
> ...


Io vorrei  viverla tranquillamente ma non si può
Non sto bene così, non sempre quanto meno, non  quando mi tocca passare la domenica da sola ( rare per fortuna)
ma l'idea di chiudere mi fa star peggio
Anch'io lo credo ma non al punto di sconvolgere la sua vita  ( ho già detto in che condizioni economiche e non solo si verrebbe a trovare )
Io so solo che si fa in quattro per poterci vedere , e se non ci riusciamo tutti i giorni è anche grazie ai miei impegni e non solo ai suoi....,


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti uomini abbraccio e bacio per strada io? Siete amici... se qualcuno dicesse qualcosa a sua moglie... lui direbbe: ma era Marina, la conosci anche tu... E poi per cortesia... la gelosia per il viaggio con l'amica non si può sentire... Ho visto fare cose ben più pericolose da chi non aveva comunque assolutamente in animo di mettere in discussione la sua vita familiare... Il fatto è che lui i paletti te li ha messi, ti ha detto chiaro e tondo quali saranno i confini della vostra relazione. Ora, su quei confini ci puoi mettere pure fiori e cuoricini... ma sempre quei confini resteranno. Una bella voliera, anche se ben disegnata... resta sempre una prigione.


Mah conoscendolo la vedo dura....non è proprio il tipo che si lascia andare a effusioni con amici e amiche... e poi l'atteggiamento era inequivocabile..... sul resto hai ragione o non sarei qui ad ascoltare i vostri pareri. se le cose mi andassero a pennello no ?


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può  permettersi  l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte  ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


Hai saltato i miei interventi vero?

Comunque si tende a sorvolare su certe frasi di una moglie tradita verso l'amante...per ovvi motivi, ben diversi dai tuoi.


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello la prima forumista da culo....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ne  abbiamo parlato   e  dice che si era irritato perchè io non gli avevo detto che, stavo progettando un viaggio con un amica ( vero ) io poi non l'ho visto per una settimana, di proposito, e quando a passeggio , nella sua città , mi ha abbraciata e baciata noncurante dei passanti, praticamente tutto il tempo... *che messaggio era ?*


Non era un messaggio...era l'atteggiamento di uno che si sente forte perché non è stato ancora scoperto.
Si trasformerà in "sei stata un errore, ho i sensi di colpa" non appena la moglie inizierà a tirargli le palle ...


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2012)

*No io non lo escludo*



Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi è escluso secondo voi che lui possa provare qualcosa di simile all'amore, per me, perchè non vuole lasciare la famiglia..comunque sia sta fingendo molto bene...


Ma ci vogliono coraggio e voglia di cambiamento per farlo e di solito solo un sentimento molto potente potrebbe indurre a farlo. Questa potenza raggiunge il suo apice durante la fase della passione selvaggia. Passata la quale si riprende il.controllo e tendenzialmente si cerca paraculescamente di tenere due piedi in due scarpe. Il tempo gioca quindi in favore della moglie.


----------



## Sabina_ (3 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io vorrei  viverla tranquillamente ma non si può
> Non sto bene così, non sempre quanto meno, non  quando mi tocca passare la domenica da sola ( rare per fortuna)
> ma l'idea di chiudere mi fa star peggio
> Anch'io lo credo ma non al punto di sconvolgere la sua vita  ( ho già detto in che condizioni economiche e non solo si verrebbe a trovare )
> Io so solo che si fa in quattro per poterci vedere , e se non ci riusciamo tutti i giorni è anche grazie ai miei impegni e non solo ai suoi....,


Perché dici davvero che non si possa imparare a viverla in modo diverso?
Non ho capito se tu adesso ti separi o no.... Perché non puoi prendere da questo uomo quello che di buono ti sa dare e come ti fa sentire? Poi organizzati il resto della vita a tua misura e con i tuoi spazi, aperta a nuove compagnie. E quando sarai meno presa da lui magari lo lascerai con più facilita'.
Ma poi davvero avresti così voglia di rimetterti un altro uomo in casa??


----------



## Sabina_ (3 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma ci vogliono coraggio e voglia di cambiamento per farlo e di solito solo un sentimento molto potente potrebbe indurre a farlo. Questa potenza raggiunge il suo apice durante la fase della passione selvaggia. Passata la quale si riprende il.controllo e tendenzialmente si cerca paraculescamente di tenere due piedi in due scarpe. Il tempo gioca quindi in favore della moglie.


Io invece non credo sia così. Chi lascia in preda alla passione o e' un grande incosciente o ha una situazione disastrosa a casa. Una separazione va ponderata con testa e se si ha un po' di intelligenza si aspetta di capire e conoscere la persona di cui ci siamo innamorati e tutta un'altra serie di aspetti fuori dall'apice della passione. Che poi col tempo possa diventare una situazione di comodo te ne do atto.


----------



## Sabina_ (3 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non era un messaggio...era l'atteggiamento di uno che si sente forte perché non è stato ancora scoperto.
> Si trasformerà in "sei stata un errore, ho i sensi di colpa" non appena la moglie inizierà a tirargli le palle ...


Ma non e' detto sai. A me non e' successo questo... anzi...


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma non e' detto sai. A me non e' successo questo... anzi...


E non sono nemmeno tanto credente...per invocare un aiuto superiore...:ghitarra:


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai saltato i miei interventi vero?
> 
> Comunque si tende a sorvolare su certe frasi di una moglie tradita verso l'amante...per ovvi motivi, ben diversi dai tuoi.


Non mi pare.. credo di aver anche risposto... ma ora  sinceramente non ricordo....
non c'è nulla di ovvio.... a parer mio..


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché dici davvero che non si possa imparare a viverla in modo diverso?
> Non ho capito se tu adesso ti separi o no.... Perché non puoi prendere da questo uomo quello che di buono ti sa dare e come ti fa sentire? Poi organizzati il resto della vita a tua misura e con i tuoi spazi, aperta a nuove compagnie. E quando sarai meno presa da lui magari lo lascerai con più facilita'.
> Ma poi davvero avresti così voglia di rimetterti un altro uomo in casa??


Si mi sto separando e no non voglio  fare passaggi diretti e lui lo sa  bene... ci sto provando,  nell'ultimo anno tutto girava intorno a lui e era teso a creare le condizioni per stare insieme... ora sto mollando la presa sia perchè ho più libertà di movimento sia perchè stava diventando un ossessione,


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non era un messaggio...era l'atteggiamento di uno che si sente forte perché non è stato ancora scoperto.
> Si trasformerà in "sei stata un errore, ho i sensi di colpa" non appena la moglie inizierà a tirargli le palle ...


si sente forte dici.... io lo sento sempre più preoccupato di essere mollato....ma posso sbagliarmi eh ?


----------



## Marina60 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io invece non credo sia così. Chi lascia in preda alla passione o e' un grande incosciente o ha una situazione disastrosa a casa. Una separazione va ponderata con testa e se si ha un po' di intelligenza si aspetta di capire e conoscere la persona di cui ci siamo innamorati e tutta un'altra serie di aspetti fuori dall'apice della passione. Che poi col tempo possa diventare una situazione di comodo te ne do atto.


Non lo  so cosa succederebbe se venisse scoperto....e al momento preferisco non  scoprirlo..... se poi torna a cuccia con la coda tra le gambe vabbè vorrà dire che ha ragione Eliade( mi pare sia lei che l'ha appellato così ) che non ha palle...


----------



## aristocat (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può  permettersi  l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte  ? o son tutte belle le mogli del mondo ?


Se parli di Allegra è già stata bacchettata


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si sente forte dici.... io lo sento sempre più preoccupato di essere mollato....ma posso sbagliarmi eh ?


anche io ci vedo + preoccupazione di essere mandato che sentirsi forte

credo sia un po' un..coniglio...senza offesa

comodo comodino..l'affetto e la tranquillità da li la passione e forse l'amore qui

anche perchè a ben vedere che potrebbe desiderare di più?
se si sente a posto con se stesso (io as es non lo ero e rompevo i cojioni a molti qui dentro è perfetto

però guarda gli uomini rimangono un bel rebus il mio ex non fa  che dire rispetto tua decisione
sono felice per te
Se risolvi è perché lo vuoi

..e poi manda testi di canzoni, scrive vorrei averti qui
Quando fa così io con tatto gli dico e allora no, mi confondi, chiudiamo tutto
E torna a fare l’amico addirittura consigliere di coppia

Bah!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e a proposito di mogli.. gironzolando quà e là sul forum mi sono imbattuta in storie di donne tradite
> che descrivono le amanti del marito come dei mostri di bruttezza , usando vari termini..Nessuno che le redarguisca..... Mi chiedo ma solo chi sta dalla parte giusta può permettersi l'ineleganza che mi è stata attribuita più volte ? o son tutte belle
> 
> 
> le mogli del mondo ?



non tutte....
certo non si possono avere parole "dolci e comprensive "nei confronti *di chi ti scopa il marito*...anche se personalmente preferisco dare al marito la colpa e non all'altra....personalmente non ho mai offeso nessuna amante....
anche nel tuo caso ho dissentito non sul tuo comportamento ma su quello di mister D.

non fare di tutta l'arba un fascio...
non è vero che "son tutte belle le mogli del mondo...."
ma è vero che in questi casi le uniche a soffrire sono loro...

echeccazzo però...


----------



## Niko74 (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anche io ci vedo + preoccupazione di essere mandato che sentirsi forte
> 
> credo sia un po' un..coniglio...senza offesa
> 
> ...


Ma no che non sono un bel rebus...dai...
Guarda caso è la stessa tecnica adottata da quello di mia moglie....quando lo scorso anno decise di chiudere e rimanere con me lui "si è fatto da parte perché era giusto cosi e rispettava la sua decisione" però continuava a tenere i contatti (perché non si sa mai eh )

Poi mia moglie ha ceduto ancora e lui si è precipitato come un avvoltoio e dalle frasi nostalgiche e filosofiche è passato ad altro rivelando bene il suo obiettivo.

Ovviamente parlo del mio caso ma le similitudini sono molte...come sempre....però sicuramente sono io che la faccio troppo semplice...si sa


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anche io ci vedo + preoccupazione di essere mandato che sentirsi forte
> 
> credo sia un po' un..coniglio...senza offesa
> 
> ...


 bah cosa? ...... esistono i cornuti contenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no che non sono un bel rebus...dai...
> Guarda caso è la stessa tecnica adottata da quello di mia moglie....quando lo scorso anno decise di chiudere e rimanere con me lui "si è fatto da parte perché era giusto cosi e rispettava la sua decisione" però continuava a tenere i contatti (perché non si sa mai eh )
> 
> Poi mia moglie ha ceduto ancora e lui si è precipitato come un avvoltoio e dalle frasi nostalgiche e filosofiche è passato ad altro rivelando bene il suo obiettivo.
> ...


Ma no Niko, io credo siano più o meno simili invece

Abbastanza squallido allora
Io che un po’ l’ho idealizzata come persona
Mi fa bene leggere queste cose

A volte penso mi voglia davvero bene
Poi rinsavisco e forse x trombarmi fa l’amico

e non lo ammette manco a se stesso

altra cosa che mi ha dato noia, se non ti rispondo saranno cazzi miei, invede se la prende ci rimane male
inzio a vederlo diversamente


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bah cosa? ...... esistono i cornuti contenti:mrgreen:


parlavo del ex amante cmq

buon giorno battiato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma no Niko, io credo siano più o meno simili invece
> 
> Abbastanza squallido allora
> Io che un po’ l’ho idealizzata come persona
> ...


ti ho detto una volta cosa pensavo di questo comportamento... e non ho cambiato idea. Anche la migliore delle persone... tira l'acqua al suo mulino.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> parlavo del ex amante cmq
> 
> buon giorno battiato!


buongiorno bella signora


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ho detto una volta cosa pensavo di questo comportamento... e non ho cambiato idea. Anche la migliore delle persone... tira l'acqua al suo mulino.


Si ma adesso non è + il caso che acqua tiri?:incazzato:

Non ci vediamo più

Probabil ha ragione niko restiamo in contatto ecc che si sa mai magari si ritromba

Non pareva il tipo ma..sai no?
Taglierò anche il resto dai

Inizio a sentire  sottile fastidio a queste uscite


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> parlavo del ex amante cmq
> 
> buon giorno battiato!



per come ne perlavi...
ma ormai va tutto al contrarrio e non ci si fa caso tranquilla...


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anche io ci vedo + preoccupazione di essere mandato che sentirsi forte
> 
> credo sia un po' un..coniglio...senza offesa
> 
> ...


A sto punto pero' e' solo colpa tua....

se hai deciso di chiudere che cazzo gli lasci a fare le "porte" aperte....

e' chiaro che appena vede lo spiraglio s'infila non avendo un cazzo da perdere ma una scopata da guadagnare...

manco e' complicato...e' semplicissimo invece...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A sto punto pero' e' solo colpa tua....
> 
> *se hai deciso di chiudere che cazzo gli lasci a fare le "porte" aperte..*..
> 
> ...




se potessi ti approverei.....

è semplice caro stermy...

si lascia la porta aperta per prendere una boccata d'aria....

non continuo....


----------



## newStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A sto punto pero' e' solo colpa tua....
> 
> se hai deciso di chiudere che cazzo gli lasci a fare le "porte" aperte....
> 
> ...


Quoto in tutto e per tutto. Evidentemente tu vuoi fartelo ancora altrimenti avresti gia' cambiato numero di telefono


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

newStermy ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto e per tutto. Evidentemente tu vuoi fartelo ancora altrimenti avresti gia' cambiato numero di telefono


se eviti di rompermi il cazzo pero' te fai un favore...


----------



## NewStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se eviti di rompermi il cazzo pero' te fai un favore...


non essere scurrile, non fare il solito cafone! io sono il tuo alter ego normale


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se potessi ti approverei.....
> 
> è semplice caro stermy...
> 
> ...


elementare uotson....

ahahahah

questo a proposito di marina60 che dice di prendere per oro colato le affermazioni che fanno gli utonti senza  doverle contestare...

se contaci...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

NewStermy ha detto:


> non essere scurrile, non fare il solito cafone! io sono il tuo alter ego normale


rotto in culo, io non ho bisogno di un alter ego normale ma a te te serve 'no psichiatra...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si ma adesso non è + il caso che acqua tiri?:incazzato:
> 
> Non ci vediamo più
> 
> ...


questo non lo chiamo chiudere...
sai rosa non ho nulla contro di te o chi come te....
ci sta pure che nel mezzo delle crisi qualcunbo scelga di risolverle in modo diverso da come magari le risolverei io ...
non siamo tutti uguali...
e non è colpa di nessuno..

però se poi ci si sente confusi perchè prolunghiamo esageratamente queste "fughe"....
è solo colpa nostra no???
se decidiamo di tagliare e poi mantenamo i contatti...il disastro è annunciato...siamo liberi di scegliere o siamo costretti???
non capisco sai...


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A sto punto pero' e' solo colpa tua....
> 
> se hai deciso di chiudere che cazzo gli lasci a fare le "porte" aperte....
> 
> ...


Hai ragione
Purtroppo ci sono cose dietro che non posso dire ma credimi non è stato solo quello per me

Però si avete ragione in tutto e per tutto che ha da perderci?


----------



## oldstermy (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> rotto in culo, io non ho bisogno di un alter ego normale ma a te te serve 'no psichiatra...


pezzo di merda inutile e cornuto a te servono due palle


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Ahh*

Adesso gli stermi son due??annamo bene.....:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

newStermy ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto e per tutto. Evidentemente tu vuoi fartelo ancora altrimenti avresti gia' cambiato numero di telefono




ma chi sei???

senti bello...

ne basta uno qui....


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso gli stermi son due??annamo bene.....:rotfl:


veramente sono 3

...c'abbiamo ex, old e new..... :unhappy:
annamo bene


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oldstermy ha detto:


> pezzo di merda inutile e cornuto a te servono due palle


de cornuto tra noi due ce stai solo tu ed anziche' rompe er cazzo a me controlla la zoccolona che te sta a mette n'artra medaglia...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

Tre?sarà contento conte.....!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tre?sarà contento conte.....!:rotfl:


se so' altri due so' le teste de cazzo de claudia e der magnagatt'...

se e' uno invece so' indeciso....

pero' che so' delle teste de cazzo spaziali e FALLITI, so' piu' sicuro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Dici?*

Dici?Cmq che due coglioni...!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?Cmq che due coglioni...!



pure secondo me..


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*SImy*

Ma claudio?


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?Cmq che due coglioni...!


senz'altro e' quello che je dicono pure le mugliere mentre se fanno trapana' alla faccia loro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Buon giorno!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma claudio?


non ne ho idea...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senz'altro e' quello che je dicono pure le mugliere mentre se fanno trapana' alla faccia loro...
> 
> ahahahahahah



si aprono le danze......



:danza:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

E si..e orario!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

embè...
che fate vi fermate.....

prima lanciano le pietre e poi nascondono la mano....


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Son preoccupato per il mio discepolo preferito...claudio dove sei?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son preoccupato per il mio discepolo preferito...claudio dove sei?



e battiato???....



mhmmmmm..........


pensi anche tu quel che penso io????


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Mi fratello c'è...!Claudio ieri ha minacciato di andrsene ha salutato e oggi non c'è....non mi piace!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensi anche tu quel che penso io????


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Che stronzo...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che stronzo...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io? Dillo ad Annuccia.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fratello c'è...!Claudio ieri ha minacciato di andrsene ha salutato e oggi non c'è....non mi piace!



cioè....

non so nulla...

in che senso minacciato di andarsene???


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Dillo ad Annuccia.



stroza io???

ma scusa perchè mai??


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stroza io???
> 
> ma scusa perchè mai??


Ah, ed a cosa pensavi? Tsk.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ha detto che certi utenti gli hanno sparato contro,che fanno due pesi due misure e che se ne andava...e a me dispiace!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Dillo ad Annuccia.



ma che c'entra annuccia?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che c'entra annuccia?



No vabbè, metto le mani avanti: *sto scherzando*. A scanso d'equivoci, sto giocando. Perdonate la mia vena ironica.


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non mi pare.. credo di aver anche risposto... ma ora  sinceramente non ricordo....
> non c'è nulla di ovvio.... a parer mio..


Non mi son spiegata bene...non hai letto i miei post quando una moglie parla male dell'amante bruttona, mi riferivo a questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, metto le mani avanti: *sto scherzando*. A scanso d'equivoci, sto giocando. Perdonate la mia vena ironica.


non te la prendere, stamattina c'è un'aria tesa... pat pat


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si sente forte dici.... io lo sento sempre più preoccupato di essere mollato....ma posso sbagliarmi eh ?


Mollato da chi? Non dalla moglie, per il momento...mi riferivo a questo...


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Solo l'aria è tesa....purtroppo!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo l'aria è tesa....purtroppo!:rotfl:


problemi vostri


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Dipende da voi....!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, metto le mani avanti: *sto scherzando*. A scanso d'equivoci, sto giocando. Perdonate la mia vena ironica.



pure io...oggi mi sento incompresa


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende da voi....!


e mica possiamo fare miracoli. Qua si fa sesso virtuale e manco ce ne accorgiamo... pic indolor.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Chiamo mio fratello battiato e vedi come ti comprende.............!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiamo mio fratello battiato e vedi come ti comprende.............!


eccomi fratello:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Simy si sente incompresa...provvedi tu?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mica possiamo fare miracoli. Qua si fa sesso virtuale e manco ce ne accorgiamo... pic
> indolor.


passo a prenderti?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ed a cosa pensavi? Tsk.


veramente non stavo affatto pensando a quello...

il mio pensiero era un altro....

credevo che dietro a old stermy e new stermy c'era il loro zampino

maligno....


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha detto che certi utenti gli hanno sparato contro,che fanno due pesi due misure e che se ne andava...e a me dispiace!


cazzo no....

mo' nun dormiro' la notte...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy si sente incompresa...provvedi tu?


ok fratè col tuo permesso
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Certo*

Certo battiato....!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e battiato???....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eccomi dolcezza


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo battiato....!:rotfl:



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

hai  la possibilità di rintracciare il nostro amico Claudio?... stò silenzio nun me piace


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ok fratè col tuo permesso
> :mrgreen:


pero' me racumandi Luisa...

pulisci anche il water...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Io no............!Mannajia la puttana!


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> hai  la possibilità di rintracciare il nostro amico Claudio?... stò silenzio nun me piace


ellamadonna...

quand'e' che riapre Chi l'ha visto?

faremo in tempo a prenderlo?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Dai*

Daje stermi che ti spiace pure a te....!


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje stermi che ti spiace pure a te....!


MA MANCO PER IL CAZZO!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ammazza che cattivone!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

:mrgreen:





Annuccia ha detto:


> se potessi ti approverei.....
> 
> è semplice caro stermy...
> 
> ...


 in verità io noto che si lasciano le  COSCE aperte


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che cattivone!


ho un nick da difendere...

tze'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' me racumandi Luisa...
> 
> pulisci anche il water...
> 
> ahahahahah


  perchè?... nun te si lavato stamattina ?  ahahhahaahaha cess a vient


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che cattivone!


no fratè.. ammazza che strunz.. ahahahhahaha


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

e vabeh...
oggi magari non è connesso perchè ha le palle girate.....


o magari legge senza intervenire....


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annù*

Qui dentro senza don claudio due coglioni!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?Cmq che due coglioni...!



 perchè li vanti?..:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè?... nun te si lavato stamattina ?  ahahhahaahaha cess a vient


perche' tu te lavi tutte le matine? e che te lavi affa' pe' spreca' pure l'acqua?...

tanto non ciuli...da mo'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh...
> oggi magari non è connesso perchè ha le palle girate.....
> 
> 
> o magari legge senza intervenire....


St'aspetta' che s'asciuga la tastiera...

er piangina pectoris...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' tu te lavi tutte le matine? e che te lavi affa' pe' spreca' pure l'acqua?...
> 
> tanto non ciuli...da mo'...
> 
> ahahahahah


chiedi a tu moglie.. la zoccolona ahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Eccoci*

Ci siamo..... si parte....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' tu te lavi tutte le matine? e che te lavi affa' pe' spreca' pure l'acqua?...
> 
> tanto non ciuli...da mo'...
> 
> ahahahahah




ci si lava solo per.....
ah tu fai così....


?
sei un
grande risparmiatore allora


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> chiedi a tu moglie.. la zoccolona ahahahaha


veramente la tua e' piu' informata....

ed anche piu' "infornata"...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Fatti da parte prima che ti prendi na zoccola pure tu...!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci siamo..... si parte....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:danza:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci si lava solo per.....
> ah tu fai così....
> 
> 
> ...


purtroppo no, pero' nun so' sprecone...

GIURO!...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente la tua e' piu' informata....
> 
> ed anche piu' "infornata"...
> 
> ahahahahah



non ne ho...... mi bastano tu moglie (la zoccolona) e tu sorella la (troietta) ahahahhaa


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatti da parte prima che ti prendi na zoccola pure tu...!:rotfl:


ao' mo' no pero' da giovine....

famme pensa' n'attimino...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> purtroppo no, pero' nun so' sprecone...
> 
> GIURO!...
> 
> ahahahahah


infatti nun si sprecone .. si coglione hahahaahha :corna:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ne ho...... mi bastano tu moglie (la zoccolona) e tu sorella la (troietta) ahahahhaa


e ce credo che mo' stai senza mugliera....anzi me pare pure strano che na' stronza c'e' cascata....

ahahahah

comunque tutta la mia solidarieta' alla tua ex...

tra ex...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo che mo' stai senza mugliera....anzi me pare pure strano che na' stronza c'e' cascata....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



tu sei EX nel senso cà nun te porti più ahahahahaaha  si comme a mutanda e lana ahahahaahaha


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Cmq*

Non c'è giorno che qualche utente di questo forum non abbia parenti insultati...solo qui....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> infatti nun si sprecone .. si coglione hahahaahha :corna:


quante vorte te l'avra' detto tu moglie quanno glje chiudevi l'acqua o spegnevi la luce, neh?

e' il tuo mantra...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quante vorte te l'avra' detto tu moglie quanno glje chiudevi l'acqua o spegnevi la luce, neh?
> 
> e' il tuo mantra...
> 
> ahahahahah


almeno non copiare le battute... si proprio limitato... ahahha


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tu sei EX nel senso cà nun te porti più ahahahahaaha  si comme a mutanda e lana ahahahaahaha


io so' exSterminator perche' mo' so' piu' bbbono...

e se nun te ne sei accuort stai troooppo frecato...

come d'altronde te disse muglierete quanno se sciacquava i goldoni de na misura incompatibile cu' cazzill ca tieni...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io so' exSterminator perche' mo' so' piu' bbbono...
> 
> e se nun te ne sei accuort stai troooppo frecato...
> 
> ...


strunz nun me sò mai sposato  me bastava la tua di moglie ahaaaha e mò basta.. senza Don Claudio nun me diverto


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' mo' no pero' da giovine....
> 
> *famme pensa' n'attimino*...
> 
> ahahahah


UN ATTIMINO è PASSATO.....


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> strunz nun me sò mai sposato  me bastava la tua di moglie ahaaaha e mò basta.. senza Don Claudio nun me diverto


ma dai....che sgupp...

t'accontenti degli avanzi e degli scarti dell'artri allora...miiiiii...e lo dici anche...

che fesso....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> UN ATTIMINO è PASSATO.....


faccio istanza di proroga...

e' con-cesso?

ahahahah


----------



## Davidson (4 Settembre 2012)

scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi scrive più stronzate incomprensibili... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?

addio


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> faccio istanza di proroga...
> 
> e' con-cesso?
> 
> ahahahah



c'e pure il bidet se vuoi....


lavandino


doccia....



bagnoschiuma....
detergente intimo....

shampoo..(per chi ha ancora i capelli in testa)
non fare complimenti

lavati pure...

è gratis


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi *scrive più stronzate incomprensibili*... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?
> 
> addio




dai su non fare il timido...
c'è posto dai...


nn stare sulla porta....


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi scrive più stronzate incomprensibili... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?
> 
> addio


Harley...

pe' controllarte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi scrive più stronzate incomprensibili... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?
> 
> addio


non è sempre così


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> c'e pure il bidet se vuoi....
> 
> 
> lavandino
> ...


perche' se ciula?

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

*Davidson*

è il tuo habitat naturale questo perchè vai via?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Harley...
> 
> pe' controllarte...
> 
> ahahahahah


:up::up::up: ahahahaha


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' se ciula?
> 
> ahahahah


no...


tu queste cose non le fai.....


non ci provo non preoccuparti....


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...
> 
> 
> tu queste cose non le fai.....
> ...


e chi se preoccupa....pero' nun sai che te perdi...

"chi me prova, me riprova"...

come dice Arvaro er cocomeraro...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi se preoccupa....pero' nun sai che te perdi...
> 
> "*chi me prova, me riprova*"...
> 
> ...




si riprova perchè piace tanto...
ma si può riprovare anche perchè ci si chiede..."cazz...forse mi ero addormentata..."


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si riprova perchè piace tanto...
> ma si può riprovare anche perchè ci si chiede..."cazz...forse mi ero addormentata..."



è l'ipotesi più probabile..anzi una certezza direi aahahahhahah

:up:


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si riprova perchè piace tanto...
> ma si può riprovare anche perchè ci si chiede..."cazz...forse mi ero addormentata..."


se se ciula come fa Minerva co' la luce spenta po' esse...

ma quanno ciulo io sembra San Siro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se se ciula come fa Minerva co' la luce spenta po' esse...
> 
> ma quanno ciulo io sembra San Siro...
> 
> ahahahahah


molto pubblico?


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> molto pubblico?


ecchede' na gangbang?

hai capito a sbriciolata nostra?

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi scrive più stronzate incomprensibili... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?
> 
> addio


Adieu, Auf Wiedersehen, Sayōnara, goodbye, Adiòs,pedditi...grazie per il lascito profondo. Il sentimento di tolleranza che ci ha unito è stato breve, ma intenso!
Addio!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Adieu, Auf Wiedersehen, Sayōnara, goodbye, Adiòs,pedditi...grazie per il lascito profondo. Il sentimento di tolleranza che ci ha unito è stato breve, ma intenso!
> Addio!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vedi io avrei scritto vaffanculo in tutte le lingue del mondo.....
ma son troppo pigra...


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vedi io avrei scritto vaffanculo in tutte le lingue del mondo.....
> ma son troppo pigra...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Anche io son pigra...ogni tanto però mi rianimo! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Anche io son pigra...ogni tanto però mi rianimo! :rotfl::rotfl:



aperitivo???

sai tra una cazzata e l'altra....ci sta:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aperitivo???
> 
> sai tra una cazzata e l'altra....ci sta:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ci sto!


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aperitivo???
> 
> sai tra una cazzata e l'altra....ci sta:rotfl::rotfl:


allora rigorosamente analcolici visto che sparate cazzate a containers...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora rigorosamente analcolici visto che sparate cazzate a containers...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl:
Una volta eravamo persone serie...


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Una volta eravamo persone serie...


non so...sto da poco qua...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora rigorosamente analcolici visto che sparate cazzate a containers...
> 
> ahahahahah



noi???

beh si hai ragione....

per te una redbull caro...

così le luci di san siro si accendono meglio...


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> elementare uotson....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Io non prendo per oro colato le affermazioni di nessuno, le prendo per buone perchè penso che se vogliono imbrogliare qualcuno su argomenti così delicati imbrogliano loro stessi.... e i consigli, le opinioni rimangono valide... qualcuno racconta balle? è un problema suo...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> scusate credevo di essere entrato in un forum di tradimento invece vedo che fate a gara a chi scrive più stronzate incomprensibili... Ma chi lo ha sciolto quel terrone che parla mezzo romano?
> 
> addio


purtroppo e'vero..e'uno dei motivi per cui da un po'mi tengo alla larga.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si vi tenete alla larga e scrivete che venite a scrivere che vi tenete alla larga....!Tenetevi alla larga senza scotennarci il cazzo!


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non so...sto da poco qua...
> 
> ahahahah


Bugiardo! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vi tenete alla larga e scrivete che venite a scrivere che vi tenete alla larga....!Tenetevi alla larga senza scotennarci il cazzo!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vi tenete alla larga e scrivete che venite a scrivere che vi tenete alla larga....!Tenetevi alla larga senza scotennarci il cazzo!


stra-quoto :up:


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo e'vero..e'uno dei motivi per cui da un po'mi tengo alla larga.


Amen.

Non sapete proprio integrarvi eh, non oso immaginare nella realtà..


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vi tenete alla larga e scrivete che venite a scrivere che vi tenete alla larga....!Tenetevi alla larga senza scotennarci il cazzo!


:umile:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo e'vero..e'uno dei motivi per cui da un po'mi tengo alla larga.


è vero ogni tanto si esagera....
si svacca..
si spara cazzate.....
ma chi non vuol leggere non è obbligato a farlo...
è un modo per spezzare alle volte la tensione generata da alcuni argomenti...
e basta mo....


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Scontennare il cazzo....davvero bella!!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero ogni tanto si esagera....
> si svacca..
> si spara cazzate.....
> ma chi non vuol leggere non è obbligato a farlo...
> ...


troppe spiegazioni... in fondo non è una grande perdita .. anzi


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scontennare il cazzo....davvero bella!!


me la sono segnata :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tre?sarà contento conte.....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se so' altri due so' le teste de cazzo de claudia e der magnagatt'...
> 
> se e' uno invece so' indeciso....
> 
> ...


Le prove?
Sfido Admin...
Mi sono loggato or ora io...
Prima avevo da combattere in altri versanti no?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le prove?
> Sfido Admin...
> Mi sono loggato or ora io...
> Prima avevo da combattere in altri versanti no?


ma perchè si riferiva a te?
stavolta non avevo capito...giuro!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè si riferiva a te?
> stavolta non avevo capito...giuro!


quando dice magnagat...
sono i vicentini i magnagat...
Ma al solito prende fischi per fiaschi...
E mi rompe sai da morire essere tirato in ballo quando non c'entro niente.
La solita faccenda di venir accusati senza prove.

E come vedi, la mia scelta di tirarmi in disparte, ha pagato...

Nessuno ora ha più informazioni su di me...

E quindi non mi si può colpire....giustamente...e come sempre...a tradimento no?

Una storia come tante...


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> quando dice magnagat...
> sono i vicentini i magnagat...
> Ma al solito prende fischi per fiaschi...
> E mi rompe sai da morire essere tirato in ballo quando non c'entro niente.
> ...


sorry ma non c'ero arrivata!
no guarda che non fossi te non avevo dubbi!


----------



## Davidson (4 Settembre 2012)

Scusate

ho scritto la mia opinione e mi avete aggredita tutti, peccato perchè prima di scrivere la mia storia su questo forum avevo cercato di farmi un'idea delle persone che abitualmente ci scrivono... Avevo capito che quello che si firma stermy è un cafone da far ribrezzo e non ci faccio nemmeno caso alle risposte becere che da. Ma voialtri perchè attaccate una persona che ha dei problemi di coppia e che vorrebbe avere delle opinioni sane da gente che ha più esperienza?

Ho detto solamente che sono entrata in questo thread e sono rimasta sconvolta dalla cafonaggine di quella specie di romano terrone e compagnia cantante. compresa eliade


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> Scusate
> 
> ho scritto la mia opinione e mi avete aggredita tutti, peccato perchè prima di scrivere la mia storia su questo forum avevo cercato di farmi un'idea delle persone che abitualmente ci scrivono... Avevo capito che quello che si firma stermy è un cafone da far ribrezzo e non ci faccio nemmeno caso alle risposte becere che da. Ma voialtri perchè attaccate una persona che ha dei problemi di coppia e che vorrebbe avere delle opinioni sane da gente che ha più esperienza?
> 
> Ho detto solamente che sono entrata in questo thread e sono rimasta sconvolta dalla cafonaggine di quella specie di romano terrone e compagnia cantante. compresa eliade


i tuoi problemi de coppia ( e non solo) so' tutti meritati....

fidate...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> Scusate
> 
> ho scritto la mia opinione e mi avete aggredita tutti, peccato perchè prima di scrivere la mia storia su questo forum avevo cercato di farmi un'idea delle persone che abitualmente ci scrivono... Avevo capito che quello che si firma stermy è un cafone da far ribrezzo e non ci faccio nemmeno caso alle risposte becere che da. Ma voialtri perchè attaccate una persona che ha dei problemi di coppia e che vorrebbe avere delle opinioni sane da gente che ha più esperienza?
> 
> Ho detto solamente che sono entrata in questo thread e sono rimasta sconvolta dalla cafonaggine di quella specie di romano terrone e compagnia cantante. compresa eliade


Ma chi è che ha problemi di coppia?
Marina? 
Perché proprio lei problemi di coppia non ne ha...

Comunque sei scusata, non preoccuparti.

Non hai letto bene evidentemente.
Stermy è sicuramente molto rustico, ma spesso dice cose molto condivisibili.
In secondo luogo, è normale in un forum che ci siano degli OT, ossia momenti in cui si va fuori dall'argomento principale. Nulla di male, e nulla di così irrecuperabile: quando marina rientrerà, essendo lei registrata, e cliccherà sulla discussione, riprenderà dal primo messaggio non letto (che sarebbe il mio). Mi risponderà e riprenderemo la discussione.

Per gli attacchi, cara, ci sono una miriade di persone nel mondo...credi davvero di poter ricevere approvazione da tutti? Se ti esponi, devi essere consapevole di questo e affrontare TUTTO e trarre vantaggio anche dai giudizi negativi, altrimenti puoi sempre parlare con un amica compiacente e sei a posto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> Scusate
> 
> ho scritto la mia opinione e mi avete aggredita tutti, peccato perchè prima di scrivere la mia storia su questo forum avevo cercato di farmi un'idea delle persone che abitualmente ci scrivono... Avevo capito che quello che si firma stermy è un cafone da far ribrezzo e non ci faccio nemmeno caso alle risposte becere che da. Ma voialtri perchè attaccate una persona che ha dei problemi di coppia e che vorrebbe avere delle opinioni sane da gente che ha più esperienza?
> 
> Ho detto solamente che sono entrata in questo thread e sono rimasta sconvolta dalla cafonaggine di quella specie di romano terrone e compagnia cantante. compresa eliade


abbi pazienza... ma quando si entra in un bar non si criticano gli avventori seduti ai tavoli... se ti siamo sembrati triviali... ti dirò che tu, scrivendo 'romano terrone' mi sembri razzista... e la finiamo qui perchè ci siamo scontrate prima di incontrarci. Può essere che un 3d vada in svaccamento e no, non si dovrebbe fare... ma siamo umani ed a volte può capitare che si sbagli... oppure può capitare che qualcuno, appena entrato, non capisca cosa sta succedendo. Magari prima di emettere giudizi... si osserva tenendosi in disparte. Almeno io, quando entro in un gruppo, in un bar, in una stanza dove stava già succedendo qualcosa prima del mio ingresso... faccio così.


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza... ma quando si entra in un bar non si criticano gli avventori seduti ai tavoli... se ti siamo sembrati triviali... ti dirò che tu, scrivendo 'romano terrone' mi sembri razzista... e la finiamo qui perchè ci siamo scontrate prima di incontrarci. Può essere che un 3d vada in svaccamento e no, non si dovrebbe fare... ma siamo umani ed a volte può capitare che si sbagli... oppure può capitare che qualcuno, appena entrato, non capisca cosa sta succedendo. Magari prima di emettere giudizi... si osserva tenendosi in disparte. Almeno io, quando entro in un gruppo, in un bar, in una stanza dove stava già succedendo qualcosa prima del mio ingresso... faccio così.


ma e' solo qualche fallito provocatore e con un rodimento di culo che glielo ha sfrancicato...

e nun me facesse diventa' volgare...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Settembre 2012)

Davidson ha detto:


> Scusate
> 
> ho scritto la mia opinione e mi avete aggredita tutti, peccato perchè prima di scrivere la mia storia su questo forum avevo cercato di farmi un'idea delle persone che abitualmente ci scrivono... Avevo capito che quello che si firma stermy è un cafone da far ribrezzo e non ci faccio nemmeno caso alle risposte becere che da. Ma voialtri perchè attaccate una persona che ha dei problemi di coppia e che vorrebbe avere delle opinioni sane da gente che ha più esperienza?
> 
> Ho detto solamente che sono entrata in questo thread e sono rimasta sconvolta dalla cafonaggine di quella specie di romano terrone e compagnia cantante. compresa eliade


Cara Davidson,intanto Stermy e'un barese trapiantato a Milano,poi e'il suo modo di fare...puo'piacere o no..se non ti va lo ignori,e tutto finisce li'.Io pur essendo del nord,sono di parte perche'la mia amante e'del sud,disapprovo le critiche al sud,mi fanno  sorridere...terroni loro polentoni noi????in Alto Adige dicono che l'Italia finisce ad Ora,perche'li comincia la provincia di Trento.E'tutto relativo,cara mia..i milanesi dicono dopo il Po,a Modena dopo la Futa...tutte cazzate.


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Davidson,intanto Stermy e'un barese trapiantato a Milano,poi e'il suo modo di fare...puo'piacere o no..se non ti va lo ignori,e tutto finisce li'.Io pur essendo del nord,sono di parte perche'la mia amante e'del sud,disapprovo le critiche al sud,mi fanno  sorridere...terroni loro polentoni noi????in Alto Adige dicono che l'Italia finisce ad Ora,perche'li comincia la provincia di Trento.E'tutto relativo,cara mia..i milanesi dicono dopo il Po,a Modena dopo la Futa...tutte cazzate.


te conosco mascherina?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Davidson,intanto Stermy e'un barese trapiantato a Milano,poi e'il suo modo di fare...puo'piacere o no..se non ti va lo ignori,e tutto finisce li'.Io pur essendo del nord,sono di parte perche'la mia amante e'del sud,disapprovo le critiche al sud,mi fanno  sorridere...terroni loro polentoni noi????in Alto Adige dicono che l'Italia finisce ad Ora,perche'li comincia la provincia di Trento.E'tutto relativo,cara mia..i milanesi dicono dopo il Po,a Modena dopo la Futa...tutte cazzate.


Aahhh barese
Ora capisco tante cose

La razza peggiore


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Stai esagerando e mi stai scamazzando il cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aahhh barese
> Ora capisco tante cose
> 
> La razza peggiore


la razza peggiore è ,SEMPRE, quella dei razzisti. Perchè con una persona grossolana e volgare(qualora ve ne fossero) ci posso anche discutere, con un imbecille no.


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aahhh barese
> Ora capisco tante cose
> 
> La razza peggiore


cos'e' quarche barese t'ha inkulato la mugliera e l'ha fatta pure gode' pe' la prima vorta?

percio' stai cosi' inkazzato, neh cornuto'?...poi passa...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la razza peggiore è ,SEMPRE, quella dei razzisti. Perchè con una persona grossolana e volgare(qualora ve ne fossero) ci posso anche discutere, con un imbecille no.


Sto stermy è uno sfigato sempre qui su sto forum dai, che vita ha che uomo è? ma per favore e qualcuno se la  prende  pure per un poveraccio così
Secondo voi chi ha una vita interessante e piena sta qui?
Questo apposta si sfoga qui chissà a casa che ha
È sempre li pronto ad intervenire
Che lavori nel pubblico?
Io me lo vedo grasso con una professione non appagante e di persona non così strafottente

Detto questo sparisco, osservavo ma meglio amando.it dove i toni sono altri

At salut


----------



## exStermy (4 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto stermy è uno sfigato sempre qui su sto forum dai, che vita ha che uomo è? ma per favore e qualcuno se la  prende  pure per un poveraccio così
> Secondo voi chi ha una vita interessante e piena sta qui?
> Questo apposta si sfoga qui chissà a casa che ha
> È sempre li pronto ad intervenire
> ...


cornutone c'hai preso in pieno...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Tutto a posto ?  mi sembrate un pochino esagitati oggi... Immagino vi sia mancata ! 
Coraggio vi do un ottimo spunto per sfogarvi..... ci si sente un pò di merda quando si comincia a rendersi conto di essere  funzionali per la persona che ami...


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Tutto a posto ?  mi sembrate un pochino esagitati oggi... Immagino vi sia mancata !
> Coraggio vi do un ottimo spunto per sfogarvi..... ci si sente un pò di merda quando si comincia a rendersi conto di essere  funzionali per la persona che ami...


è successo qualcosa?

Non ti preoccupare per noi...ogni tanto partiamo di capoccia...


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> è successo qualcosa?
> 
> Non ti preoccupare per noi...ogni tanto partiamo di capoccia...


Che è successo di nuovo? mah tutto sommato niente, se non le solite dinamiche per cui io devo essere disponibile ai suoi tiramenti , e non parlo di " quei tiramenti " ma io devo capire che deve trovare la scusa giusta, che ormai  ha promesso che sarebbe rimasto a casa, che  " ti sento strana" , che " lo sai che io non posso muovermi come fai tu",per domenica avevo altro in programma" dopo  mia figlia sei la donna più importante della mia vita "  che " non ti avevo forse scritto che sarei stato solo tutto il  pomeriggio ma chissà per quale arcano motivo tu non mi hai chiesto di vederci( coglione fallo tu no ? ).....   la cosa che più mi rode  che non riesco a " smetterlo".... non fosse altro per vedere la sua reazione.o forse ...e forse è proprio  quella che temo....Sono in preda a uno stato d'ansia e rabbia mista .... ecco che è successo ! 
ora avanti tutta !!!!!!


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Una cosa mi chiedo, leggendo quà e la storie simili e diverse dalla mia..... Io ho tradito, è vero, non ne ero certo avvezza ma, indipendentemente da come finirà con la storia in atto,. so che l'ho fatto perchè non amavo più mio marito, a un certo punto sono tornata a essere " disponibile".... per quel che mi riguarda un punto di  non ritorno...
Mi chiedo , è pura curiosità ben s'intenda , cos'altro possa spingere a tradire, ma sopratutto a pentirsi  e tornare sui propri passi appena beccati, e solo in quel caso. implorando perdono.. Amore  riscoperto ? convenienza? paura dell'ignoto ?....:idea:


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Una cosa mi chiedo, leggendo quà e la storie simili e diverse dalla mia..... Io ho tradito, è vero, non ne ero certo avvezza ma, indipendentemente da come finirà con la storia in atto,. so che l'ho fatto perchè non amavo più mio marito, a un certo punto sono tornata a essere " disponibile".... per quel che mi riguarda un punto di  non ritorno...
> Mi chiedo , è pura curiosità ben s'intenda , cos'altro possa spingere a tradire, ma sopratutto a pentirsi  e tornare sui propri passi appena beccati, e solo in quel caso. implorando perdono.. Amore  riscoperto ? convenienza? paura dell'ignoto ?....:idea:


certo è che qui ci sono solo traditori incalliti e nient'affatto pentiti
oppure diversamente fedeli
non ricordo nessuno tra gli utenti che abbia una storia di traditore pentito


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> certo è che qui ci sono solo traditori incalliti e nient'affatto pentiti
> oppure diversamente fedeli
> non ricordo nessuno tra gli utenti che abbia una storia di traditore pentito


nemmeno quelli beccati e tornati all'ovile ?


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> nemmeno quelli beccati e tornati all'ovile ?


che io ricordi...non mi viene in mente nessuno, sai? non degli utenti storici



poi ci sono quelli che tradiscono e non sanno perché e si disperano...


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> che io ricordi...non mi viene in mente nessuno, sai? non degli utenti storici
> 
> 
> 
> poi ci sono quelli che tradiscono e non sanno perché e si disperano...


ha ecco..... 
 a breve mi sa... vi racconterò di come il " mio " traditore  troverà il modo di rientrare all'ombra della sottana coniugale...


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Una cosa mi chiedo, leggendo quà e la storie simili e diverse dalla mia..... Io ho tradito, è vero, non ne ero certo avvezza ma, indipendentemente da come finirà con la storia in atto,. so che l'ho fatto perchè non amavo più mio marito, a un certo punto sono tornata a essere " disponibile".... per quel che mi riguarda un punto di  non ritorno...
> Mi chiedo , è pura curiosità ben s'intenda , cos'altro possa spingere a tradire, ma sopratutto a pentirsi  e tornare sui propri passi appena beccati, e solo in quel caso. implorando perdono.. Amore  riscoperto ? convenienza? paura dell'ignoto ?....:idea:


Penso dipenda dalle motivazioni che spingono a tradire. Nel tuo caso, se non amavi più tuo marito, non puoi tornare indietro e riprendere ad amarlo perchè sei stata scoperta. Quindi il rapporto era già terminato, solo che lui non lo sapeva, magari pensava ad una crisi passeggera che si sarebbe risolta.

Se invece uno tradisce per curiosità, per debolezza rispetto agli eventi, per leggerezza, allora quando viene scoperto si rende conto di cosa sta rischiando di perdere, e vuole rimettere le cose a posto. 
Non è vero che se ami non tradisci, tradisci comunque, però sei un idiota, e lo ammetti quando vieni scoperto. Perchè ti accorgi che per un capriccio rischi di perdere la persona che ami.
Tradire fa parte dell'istinto alla vita. Come correre a 200 in mezzo al traffico in moto. Se sbatti, e sopravvivi, ti rendi conto di quanto sei stato coglione, soprattutto se le conseguenze sono serie. Però correre a 200 in mezzo al traffico è bello e fa sentire vivi. Tradire è più o meno la stessa cosa.

S*B


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso dipenda dalle motivazioni che spingono a tradire. Nel tuo caso, se non amavi più tuo marito, non puoi tornare indietro e riprendere ad amarlo perchè sei stata scoperta. Quindi il rapporto era già terminato, solo che lui non lo sapeva, magari pensava ad una crisi passeggera che si sarebbe risolta.
> 
> Se invece uno tradisce per curiosità, per debolezza rispetto agli eventi, per leggerezza, allora quando viene scoperto si rende conto di cosa sta rischiando di perdere, e vuole rimettere le cose a posto.
> Non è vero che se ami non tradisci, tradisci comunque, però sei un idiota, e lo ammetti quando vieni scoperto. Perchè ti accorgi che per un capriccio rischi di perdere la persona che ami.
> ...


ok.... ma quanto può durare l'adrenalina ? una scopata due,tre,  un mese un anno ? 
 o forse puoi scoprire che non vuoi perdere altro, non tanto la persona che " ami"  (non credo  si possa  tradire così a lungo se ami davvero),   ma quel che rappresenta.... stabilità , sicurezza..  e perchè no onorabilità sociale.....


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ok.... ma quanto può durare l'adrenalina ? una scopata due,tre,  un mese un anno ?
> o forse puoi scoprire che non vuoi perdere altro, non tanto la persona che " ami"  (non credo  si possa  tradire così a lungo se ami davvero),   ma quel che rappresenta.... stabilità , sicurezza..  e perchè no onorabilità sociale.....


io penso che, quando decidi di tradire, ed è una scelta su questo non ci sono dubbi, dovresti essere pronto anche a subirne le conseguenze....per me non sarà  più come prima,  anche economicamente parlando... ma così è.... nessuno mi ha puntato una pistola alla tempia...


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ok.... ma quanto può durare l'adrenalina ? una scopata due,tre,  un mese un anno ?
> o forse puoi scoprire che non vuoi perdere altro, non tanto la persona che " ami"  (non credo  si possa  tradire così a lungo se ami davvero),   ma quel che rappresenta.... stabilità , sicurezza..  e perchè no onorabilità sociale.....


Trovi nel partner clandestino quello che ti manca nel partner ufficiale. Però non ci faresti una famiglia, perchè gli manca ciò che ha il partner ufficiale. In sostanza di due ne fai uno decente.

Per i tradimenti di lungo periodo mi domando come i traditi non riescano ad accorgersene, se durano così tanto forse è perchè fanno comodo a tutti, traditori e traditi. Se tradisci a lungo forse non ami il partner ufficiale, ma il partner ufficiale può dire di amarti se non si accorge che da anni lo tradisci?

S*B


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io penso che, quando decidi di tradire, ed è una scelta su questo non ci sono dubbi, dovresti essere pronto anche a subirne le conseguenze....per me non sarà  più come prima,  anche economicamente parlando... ma così è.... nessuno mi ha puntato una pistola alla tempia...


Quando decidi di tradire pensi solo a vivere. Rischiare è bello, soprattutto se non ci si aspettano conseguenze, altrimenti Mirabilandia avrebbe già chiuso.

S*B


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovi nel partner clandestino quello che ti manca nel partner ufficiale. Però non ci faresti una famiglia, perchè gli manca ciò che ha il partner ufficiale. In sostanza *di due ne fai uno decente*.


Ahia, pesante questa :condom:

Prevedo che saranno in molti a non gradire...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovi nel partner clandestino quello che ti manca nel partner ufficiale. Però non ci faresti una famiglia, perchè gli manca ciò che ha il partner ufficiale. In sostanza di due ne fai uno decente.
> 
> Per i tradimenti di lungo periodo mi domando come i traditi non riescano ad accorgersene, se durano così tanto forse è perchè fanno comodo a tutti, traditori e traditi. Se tradisci a lungo forse non ami il partner ufficiale, ma il partner ufficiale può dire di amarti se non si accorge che da anni lo tradisci?
> 
> S*B




magari non vuole vedere perchè ha paura .

per alcuni è meglio l incertezza sicura ,che la certezza che _ obbliga_ con se  stessi.


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahia, pesante questa :condom:
> 
> Prevedo che saranno in molti a non gradire...


ma  è così in definitiva..... può non piacere ma credo sia proprio così.....


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma è così in definitiva..... può non piacere ma credo sia proprio così.....


In taluni casi potrebbe anche essere, però io credo che lo status di persona insoddisfatta ce lo si dovrebbe caricare sulle proprie spalle, senza lasciar intendere che il problema sia l'altrui indecenza.

Convinzione personale, eh.


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> magari non vuole vedere perchè ha paura .
> 
> per alcuni è meglio l incertezza sicura ,che la certezza che _ obbliga_ con se  stessi.


questo vale anche per chi tradisce.......


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> In taluni casi potrebbe anche essere, però io credo che lo status di persona insoddisfatta ce lo si dovrebbe caricare sulle proprie spalle, senza lasciar intendere che il problema sia l'altrui indecenza.
> 
> Convinzione personale, eh.


Non vedo come si possa dare una definizione oggettiva di decenza per un argomento soggettivo come l'apprezzamento per un partner. Intendevo decente dal punto di vista del traditore, per i suoi gusti e le sue aspettative. Non intendevo di certo dire che un traditore tradisce perchè ha partner che presi singolarmente sono oggettivamente indecenti...hehehehe....

S*B


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non vedo come si possa dare una definizione oggettiva di decenza per un argomento soggettivo come l'apprezzamento per un partner. Intendevo decente dal punto di vista del traditore, per i suoi gusti e le sue aspettative. Non intendevo di certo dire che un traditore tradisce perchè ha partner che presi singolarmente sono oggettivamente indecenti...hehehehe....
> 
> S*B


Lo so, Zod, per quello che ti conosco leggendoti qua, che non intendevi affatto insinuare quello 
Però la forumulazione che hai usato risultava un po' cruda, ecco...


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Lo so, Zod, per quello che ti conosco leggendoti qua, che non intendevi affatto insinuare quello
> Però la forumulazione che hai usato risultava un po' cruda, ecco...


Più che cruda direi al sangue dai 

Secondo me si può anche essere pienamente soddisfatti di un partner, ma è un controsenso essere pienamente soddisfatti di due partner contestuali. Da qui il termine "decente" che implica paradossalmente un accontentarsi (mettere una pezza).

S*B


----------



## Marina60 (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> magari non vuole vedere perchè ha paura .
> 
> per alcuni è meglio l incertezza sicura ,che la certezza che _ obbliga_ con se  stessi.


O semplicimente gli fa comodo non vedere; faccio un lavoro per cui raccolgo, volente o nolente, le confidenze delle persone, sopratutto donne, e spesso mi è capitato di sentir dire cose del tipo ... " pensa che sia fessa ma non mi importa di quello che fa, io a quello che ho ( in termini  economici o di status sociale) non ci rinuncio..


----------



## Marina60 (5 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> O semplicimente gli fa comodo non vedere; faccio un lavoro per cui raccolgo, volente o nolente, le confidenze delle persone, sopratutto donne, e spesso mi è capitato di sentir dire cose del tipo ... " pensa che sia fessa ma non mi importa di quello che fa, io a quello che ho ( in termini  economici o di status sociale) non ci rinuncio..


niente  a che  vedere  con l'amore in poche parole......


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovi nel partner clandestino quello che ti manca nel partner ufficiale. Però non ci faresti una famiglia, perchè gli manca ciò che ha il partner ufficiale. In sostanza di due ne fai uno decente.
> 
> Per i tradimenti di lungo periodo mi domando come i traditi non riescano ad accorgersene, se durano così tanto forse è perchè fanno comodo a tutti, traditori e traditi. Se tradisci a lungo forse non ami il partner ufficiale, ma il partner ufficiale può dire di amarti se non si accorge che da anni lo tradisci?
> 
> S*B


sono d'accordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Trovi nel partner clandestino quello che ti manca nel partner ufficiale. Però non ci faresti una famiglia, perchè gli manca ciò che ha il partner ufficiale. In sostanza di due ne fai uno decente.
> 
> Per i tradimenti di lungo periodo mi domando come i traditi non riescano ad accorgersene, se durano così tanto forse è perchè fanno comodo a tutti, traditori e traditi. Se tradisci a lungo forse non ami il partner ufficiale, ma il partner ufficiale può dire di amarti se non si accorge che da anni lo tradisci?
> 
> S*B


Sulla prima parte
Ma manco per il cazzo.
Mi domando in quale libro leggi queste perle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


buongiorno a te


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte
> Ma manco per il cazzo.
> Mi domando in quale libro leggi queste perle.


e sulla seconda parte che ne pensi?


----------



## Marina60 (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte
> Ma manco per il cazzo.
> Mi domando in quale libro leggi queste perle.


Quello che manca non al partner inteso come soggetto, ma quello  in cui manca nella relazione.. sessualità condivisone affettività ad esempio...... poi che con il partner clandestino non ci faresti una famiglia... Bhò non so  ogni caso è a parte....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


buongiorno dolcezza :smile:


----------



## Marina60 (5 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Quello che manca non al partner inteso come soggetto, ma quello  in cui manca nella relazione.. sessualità condivisone affettività ad esempio...... poi che con il partner clandestino non ci faresti una famiglia... Bhò non so  ogni caso è a parte....


che ne pensate della teoria di Stendberg ?


l'*amore completo* consta secondo Sternberg di *tre *componenti fondamentali: l'*impegno* come componente cognitiva, l'*intimità* come componente emotiva e la *passione* come componente motivazionale (vedi "La trilogia mentale" di Ledoux). 
Quanto maggiori sono impegno-intimità-passione, tanto più grande è il triangolo e *più intenso* l'amore.

Dalla *combinazione* delle tre diversi componenti, derivano *otto* possibili tipi di relazione.I. L'*assenza di amore*: tutte e tre le componenti mancano. 
II. La *simpatia*:  presente solo l'intimità, che comporta confidenza reciproca, vicinanza,  calore umano (ma non i sentimenti forti della passione e dell'impegno).    
III. L'*infatuazione*: presente solo la passione, che è come una droga (rapida a svilupparsi ed altrettanto a spegnersi).
IV. L'*amore vuoto*: vi è solo l'impegno, privo però di intimità e di passione. E' il caso di certe coppie sposate da molti anni, o dei matrimoni combinati, ancora presenti in certe culture (anche se in proporzione enormemente inferiore rispetto al passato). 
V. L'*amore romantico*: combinazione di intimità e di passione; è attrazione, eccitazione e simpatia, ed è tipico dei _flirts_ di breve durata (come quelli estivi, ad esempio).
VI. *Amore fatuo*:  vi sono passione e impegno, ma senza intimità. I due s'impegnano  reciprocamente in base all'attrazione fisica ma, dato che l'intimità ha  bisogno di tempo per svilupparsi, manca il nucleo emotivo su cui può  reggersi l'impegno. Solitamente ha vita breve. 
VII. *Sodalizio d'amore*: intimità e impegno reciproco, ma senza passione. E' come un'amicizia destinata a durare nel tempo. 
VIII. *Amore perfetto o completo*:  tutti e tre gli elementi sono presenti. Sternberg sostiene che  raggiungerlo è difficile, ma non impossibile. La cosa davvero ardua è *mantenerlo*, poichè questo tipo di rapporto è in continuo divenire e implica una conguente e reciproca evoluzione psicologica dei _partners_.
In concreto, dovranno essere coltivate tutte e tre le componenti:
la passione richiederà il contatto fisico, la sessualità, la *varietà* e non la monotonia dei comportamenti sessuali. 
L'intimità richiederà la *comunicazione* dei propri sentimenti interiori, l'offerta del *sostegno emotivo*, la condivisione del proprio *tempo* e delle proprie cose. 
L'impegno, infine, comporterà il fidanzamento, il matrimonio, la fedeltà (o accordi diversi, ma stabiliti *fin dall'inizio* e accettati da *entrambi*),  la capacità di superare insieme i momenti difficili e di trovare un  valido compromesso nelle diverse legittime esigenze ed aspirazion


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> certo è che qui ci sono solo traditori incalliti e nient'affatto pentiti
> oppure diversamente fedeli
> non ricordo nessuno tra gli utenti che abbia una storia di *traditore pentito*


come no. Più di uno anche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:buongiorno anche a te, cara. Cominciato bene, eh?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:buongiorno anche a te, cara. Cominciato bene, eh?


buongiorno signora bella.. prego si accomodi


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno signora bella.. prego si accomodi


ohhh grazie, ne avevo proprio bisogno.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh grazie, ne avevo proprio bisogno.


prego.. è un piacere


----------



## Zod (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte
> Ma manco per il cazzo.
> Mi domando in quale libro leggi queste perle.


Mi riferivo a relazioni extraconiugali di lungo periodo. "Manco per il cazzo" é una argomentazione troppo estesa per essere in qualche modo commentata.

Ultimamente sto leggendo Pinocchio, ma ho quasi finito, vorrei passare a Il piccolo Principe ma non so se é adatto a mia figlia di sei anni. Hai qualche suggerimento?

S*B


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a relazioni extraconiugali di lungo periodo. "Manco per il cazzo" é una argomentazione troppo estesa per essere in qualche modo commentata.
> 
> Ultimamente sto leggendo Pinocchio, ma ho quasi finito, vorrei passare a Il piccolo Principe ma non so se é adatto a mia figlia di sei anni. Hai qualche suggerimento?
> 
> S*B


" manco per il cazzo " a me interessa approfondire invece


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> " manco per il cazzo " a me interessa approfondire invece


ciao, come va?


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao, come va?


Maluccio direi... come previsto e prevedibile mi sta mettendo alla prova... sta testando la mia fedeltà al ruolo..
ma naturalmente mi ama tantissimo... me lo ripete in continuazione... io sto prendendo tempo.. solta lotta fra il cuore e il raziocinio....


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Maluccio direi... come previsto e prevedibile mi sta mettendo alla prova... sta testando la mia fedeltà al ruolo..
> ma naturalmente mi ama tantissimo... me lo ripete in continuazione... io sto prendendo tempo.. solta lotta fra il cuore e il raziocinio....


Ma a parte questo non dice nulla di nuovo?


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ma a parte questo non dice nulla di nuovo?


e che dovrebbe dire ?.... no diciamo che si fa desiderare...e cerca di cogliermi in fallo, sai visto che le cose erano chiare fin dall'inzio mi è proibito soffrire . Non può caricarsi anche di questa responsabilità: tiene famiglia lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e che dovrebbe dire ?.... no diciamo che si fa desiderare...e cerca di cogliermi in fallo, sai visto che le cose erano chiare fin dall'inzio mi è proibito soffrire . Non può caricarsi anche di questa responsabilità: tiene famiglia lui


ecco... allora... dalla parte del cuore magari vedi di non perdere di vista l'amore... per te stessa.


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco... allora... dalla parte del cuore magari vedi di non perdere di vista l'amore... per te stessa.


 intanto me ne vado via 3 giorni  con un amica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> intanto me ne vado via 3 giorni con un amica...


sempre cosa buona!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e che dovrebbe dire ?.... no diciamo che si fa desiderare...e cerca di *cogliermi in fallo*, sai visto che le cose erano chiare fin dall'inzio mi è proibito soffrire . Non può caricarsi anche di questa responsabilità: tiene famiglia lui


neretto: non dovrebbe essere difficile ....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: non dovrebbe essere difficile ....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quello fa parte del mio ruolo..... :condom:


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quello fa parte del mio ruolo..... :condom:


veramente pazzesco...

se fossi un cafone te direi come cazzo fai a degradarti per lui al livello e peggio di una prostituta per giunta manco pagante...

ma siccome non lo sono nun to' dico...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente pazzesco...
> 
> se fossi un cafone te direi come cazzo fai a degradarti per lui al livello e peggio di una prostituta per giunta manco pagante...
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

e figurati......


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e che dovrebbe dire ?.... no diciamo che si fa desiderare...e cerca di cogliermi in fallo, sai visto che le cose erano chiare fin dall'inzio mi è proibito soffrire . Non può caricarsi anche di questa responsabilità: tiene famiglia lui


Buonasera Marina..ma come fai a vivere cosi'il tradimento??io me ne frego se c'e'o non c'e',pensa che eravamo d'accordo di sentirci stamattina,e manco ho tirato fuori il cell dal cassetto!!!se capissi di essere sulla tua strada abbandonerei tutto..all'istante..deve essere  piacere andrenalina,altro che sofferenza..
Dici che sia perche'io l'ammmmmmooooorrrrreee extra coniugale non lo conosco??


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera Marina..ma come fai a vivere cosi'il tradimento??io me ne frego se c'e'o non c'e',pensa che eravamo d'accordo di sentirci stamattina,e manco ho tirato fuori il cell dal cassetto!!!se capissi di essere sulla tua strada abbandonerei tutto..all'istante..deve essere  piacere andrenalina,altro che sofferenza..
> Dici che sia perche'io l'ammmmmmooooorrrrreee extra coniugale non lo conosco??


ma per lei non è un tradimento..lo era fino a quando stava con il marito....
è iniziata così magari..
la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite.....


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma per lei non è un tradimento..lo era fino a quando stava con il marito....
> è iniziata così magari..
> *la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite*.....


a che numero siamo arrivate?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma per lei non è un tradimento..lo era fino a quando stava con il marito....
> è iniziata così magari..
> la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite.....


scusa Annuccia..mi stai dicendo che lei si e'separata dal marito,per correre dietro ad uno sposato..che mai mollera'la moglie???sono invornito o capisco bene??


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a che numero siamo arrivate?



devo controllare...credo 6....
l'ultima era 5 l'apocalisse credo...
questa nn so come intitolarla...
e poi polmonite l'ho gia detto..pleurite pure,broncospasmo anche...broncopolmonite...
altre malattie respiratorie??

aiutomami col capitolo sei sorella ti prego.,..


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa Annuccia..mi stai dicendo che lei si e'separata dal marito,per correre dietro ad uno sposato..che mai mollera'la moglie???sono invornito o capisco bene??



nmooooooooooooooooooooo
LEI DICE che c'erano gia dei problemi....
solite cose insomma...
poi arriva D. 
lei si innamora e decide di dire tutto al marito...

però se te lo racconta lei è meglio...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nmooooooooooooooooooooo
> LEI DICE che c'erano gia dei problemi....
> solite cose insomma...
> poi arriva D.
> ...


grazie mia carissima Annuccia..ottima sintesi.Inter nos...storia folle allora...tocco tutto il ferro che vedo,innamorarsi...ahahahhhh..roba da invorniti.L'amante esiste due ore al mese e riga..anzi ogni 2 mesi.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma per lei non è un tradimento..lo era fino a quando stava con il marito....
> è iniziata così magari..
> la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite.....


a me da qua me pare piu' 'na meningite...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie mia carissima Annuccia..ottima sintesi.Inter nos...storia folle allora...tocco tutto il ferro che vedo,innamorarsi...ahahahhhh..roba da invorniti.L'amante esiste due ore al mese e riga..anzi ogni 2 mesi.



parente di lothar???...

a proposito..ma che fine ha fatto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie mia carissima Annuccia..ottima sintesi.Inter nos...storia folle allora...tocco tutto il ferro che vedo,innamorarsi...ahahahhhh..roba da invorniti.L'amante esiste due ore al mese e riga..anzi ogni 2 mesi.


e quando tentavo io di far passare il concetto... tu dov'eri???? In ferie???? Mi tocca pure fare la parte tua!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> parente di lothar???...
> 
> a proposito..ma che fine ha fatto??


ma dài che è lui in incognito... solo che ha travasato il vino e adesso non ricorda più la password


----------



## Annuccia (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quando tentavo io di far passare il concetto... tu dov'eri???? In ferie???? Mi tocca pure fare la parte tua!!!




:rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie mia carissima Annuccia..ottima sintesi.Inter nos...storia folle allora...tocco tutto il ferro che vedo,innamorarsi...ahahahhhh..roba da invorniti.L'amante esiste due ore al mese e riga..anzi ogni 2 mesi.


ma se l'amante ti cerca 4 volte alla settimana ( come minimo ), se ti porta nei suoi viaggi di lavoro, se ti chiama tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, se  condivide con te quasi tutto il tempo libero e gli interessi.... capita..


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma se l'amante ti cerca 4 volte alla settimana ( come minimo ), *se ti porta nei suoi viaggi di lavoro*, se ti chiama tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, se condivide con te quasi tutto il tempo libero e gli interessi.... capita..


Ma fa l'operaio o l'agente di commercio?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma se l'amante ti cerca 4 volte alla settimana ( come minimo ), se ti porta nei suoi viaggi di lavoro, se ti chiama tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, se condivide con te quasi tutto il tempo libero e *gli interessi*.... capita..


Gli interessi non equivale a ti ama e vuole vivere con te


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fa l'operaio o l'agente di commercio?


è operaio ma anche segretario  provinciale  del sindacato


----------



## Marina60 (7 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli interessi non equivale a ti ama e vuole vivere con te


lo so.....


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> è operaio ma anche segretario  provinciale  del sindacato


tutto qua...

azz...che affarone...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> è operaio ma anche segretario provinciale del sindacato



Secondo me finirete come Togliatti e la Iotti.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me finirete come Togliatti e la Iotti.


li stai affa' rivolta' nelle tombe...

cambia l'esempio co' Fausto Coppi armeno...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me finirete come Togliatti e la Iotti.


che tristezza...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che tristezza...


Eh si.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera Marina..ma come fai a vivere cosi'il tradimento??io me ne frego se c'e'o non c'e',pensa che eravamo d'accordo di sentirci stamattina,e manco ho tirato fuori il cell dal cassetto!!!se capissi di essere sulla tua strada abbandonerei tutto..all'istante..deve essere  piacere andrenalina,altro che sofferenza..
> Dici che sia perche'io l'ammmmmmooooorrrrreee extra coniugale non lo conosco??



Comunque caro NR non ci credo che manco hai tirato fuori il cell dal cassetto ...
avrai dato una sbirciati ma e hai visto che non c'era nessuna chiamata o sms e hai richiuso cassetto!!:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente pazzesco...
> 
> se fossi un cafone te direi come cazzo fai a degradarti per lui al livello e peggio di una prostituta per giunta manco pagante...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> è operaio *ma anche segretario  provinciale  del sindacato*


Per me è un furbaster, se non l'ho già detto


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per me è un furbaster, se non l'ho già detto


se ce stanno le Uanna Marchi e' perche' ce stanno i clienti...

ahahahah


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ce stanno le Uanna Marchi e' perche' ce stanno i clienti...
> 
> ahahahah


dimmi che incarico hai  e ti dirò chi sei :sonar:


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tutto qua...
> 
> azz...che affarone...
> 
> ahahahah


tutto lì ..... che vuoi farci ?


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


chi dovrebbe pagare chi ?.... e comunque  la mia era autoironia.. se non si fosse capito....


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per me è un furbaster, se non l'ho già detto


furbaster....  in qualità di sindacalista o che ?... propendo per il che.....


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> furbaster....  in qualità di sindacalista o che ?... propendo per il che.....


Mah, in parole povere: uno che sa bene cosa vuol dire piegarsi a dei compromessi pur di ottenere certe soddisfazioni.


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mah, in parole povere: uno che sa bene cosa vuol dire piegarsi a dei compromessi pur di ottenere certe soddisfazioni.


Quelli attuali so' marci da fare schifo, magari questo e' un "santo" e marina l'ha scelto dal mazzo...

che culo...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tutto qua...
> 
> azz...che affarone...
> 
> ahahahah



ahaha...che serpe che sei.


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> tutto lì ..... che vuoi farci ?


Chissa' perche' da come ne parlavi nella mia Gestalt m'ero rappresentato uno siuper...

a sto punto se hai fatto tutto sto cinema e stai sempre in stand-by pe' sto fenomeno me domando che razza d'elemento sottosviluppato hai mollato a casa...

la domanda nasce proprio spontanea perche' te facevo piu' ambiziosa...

gesu' gesu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

*Marina*



Marina60 ha detto:


> tutto lì ..... che vuoi farci ?





so' strunzoli, ma bboni di Quore lasciali perdere..


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> so' strunzoli, ma bboni di Quore lasciali perdere..


Con quella foto di Frank Sinatra puoi tutto quello che vuoi Micia... :carneval:


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chissa' perche' da come ne parlavi nella mia Gestalt m'ero rappresentato uno siuper...
> 
> a sto punto se hai fatto tutto sto cinema e stai sempre in stand-by pe' sto fenomeno me domando che razza d'elemento sottosviluppato hai mollato a casa...
> 
> ...


tutti manager qua dentro ?:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chissa' perche' da come ne parlavi nella mia Gestalt m'ero rappresentato uno siuper...
> 
> a sto punto se hai fatto tutto sto cinema e stai sempre in stand-by pe' sto fenomeno me domando che razza d'elemento sottosviluppato hai mollato a casa...
> 
> ...




ma che stai a di'che ci azzecca suo marito.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Con quella foto di Frank Sinatra puoi tutto quello che vuoi Micia... :carneval:





sognare è grattise...vero Ari :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> tutti manager qua dentro ?:singleeye:



brava. appunto


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a sto punto se hai fatto tutto sto cinema e stai sempre in stand-by pe' sto fenomeno me domando che razza d'elemento sottosviluppato hai mollato a casa...
> 
> la domanda nasce proprio spontanea perche' te facevo piu' ambiziosa...





Marina60 ha detto:


> tutti manager qua dentro ?:singleeye:


Sottotitoli stermyano - italiano: :carneval:
Ambiziosa non per una questione di prestigio sociale ma per lo spessore umano di D.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sottotitoli italiano - stermyano: :carneval:
> Ambiziosa non per una questione di prestigio sociale ma per lo spessore umano di D.


lo spessore umano c'è tutto tranquillo..


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sognare è grattise...vero Ari :smile:


[video=youtube;xL1qTx_rljc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL1qTx_rljc[/video]


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> tutti manager qua dentro ?:singleeye:


me sa de no pero' te ripeto che me credevo che la manager fossi te e te fossi invaghita de uno ancora piu' kazzuto de te...

te rinnovo i complimenti pe' tutto er pacchetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> lo spessore umano c'è tutto tranquillo..


Altra perla spettacolare....

ahahahah

c'e' na gara nun ce stanno piu' dubbi...

ahahahahah


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Altra perla spettacolare....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Comunque tutto si può dire meno che lui non abbia sempre messo i puntini sulle I.
Mica le ha mai detto: Un giorno diventerai _Lady D._ 
Se lei, donna adulta e libera, sta bene così, con questo compromesso, tutto a posto.
Anche se moralmente discutibile, può essere una fase del percorso interiore di Marina.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Altra perla spettacolare....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


buon week end:sonar:


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque tutto si può dire meno che lui non abbia sempre messo i puntini sulle I.
> Mica le ha mai detto: Un giorno diventerai _Lady D._
> Se lei, donna adulta e libera, sta bene così, con questo compromesso, tutto a posto.
> Anche se moralmente discutibile, può essere una fase del percorso interiore di Marina.


Sulla sincerita' dell'omino nun se discute, e' incorporata pero' la riflessione sullo spessore umano visto che la nostra marina se sciacqua la bocca e pe' farle capi' in che cazzo de squallidume sguazza ce vole il nostro esercito e l'aviazione....

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque tutto si può dire meno che lui non abbia sempre messo i puntini sulle I.
> Mica le ha mai detto: Un giorno diventerai _Lady D._
> Se lei, donna adulta e libera, sta bene così, con questo compromesso, tutto a posto.
> Anche se_ moralmente discutibile_, può essere una fase del percorso interiore di Marina.


discutibile e opinabile....


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sulla sincerita' dell'omino nun se discute, e' incorporata pero' la riflessione sullo spessore umano visto che la nostra marina se sciacqua la bocca e pe' farle capi' in che cazzo de squallidume sguazza ce vole il nostro esercito e l'aviazione....
> 
> ahahahahah


meno male che ci siete voi..... che il cielo vi abbia in grazia


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> meno male che ci siete voi..... che il cielo vi abbia in grazia


Ma noi siamo solo un corollario perche' gia' la vocina dentro de te che te ricorda che cazzo stai a combina' t'ha portata su sto lido a cerca' evidentemente solo approvazioni, neh marina?

ahahahah

che infinocchi noi, a noi che ce sposta?...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo solo un corollario perche' gia' la vocina dentro de te che te ricorda che cazzo stai a combina' t'ha portata su sto lido a cerca' evidentemente solo approvazioni, neh marina?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


e io rinnovo i ringraziamenti ai miei grilli parlanti


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e io rinnovo i ringraziamenti ai miei grilli parlanti


prego...

poi famo tutto un conto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prego...
> 
> poi famo tutto un conto...
> 
> ahahahahah


so essere molto generosa.... chiedilo a D.


----------



## exStermy (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> so essere molto generosa.... chiedilo a D.


nun occorre pe' me.....

la consumazione rimarra' a raffreddarse e poi se buttera' nella spazzatura...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> so essere molto generosa.... chiedilo a D.


forse sei troppo generose lui se ne approfitta..se soffri per questa situazione solo tu o eventualmente la moglie ( che poverina è ignara di tutto) potete mettere fine a questa situazione... ponilo di fronte a duna scelta...
o hai troppa paura di perderlo? ma che senso ha averlo così se ci stai male e soffri? vedi tu se ti piace soffrire continua cosi...


----------



## aristocat (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> o hai troppa paura di perderlo? ma che senso ha averlo così se ci stai male e soffri? vedi tu se ti piace soffrire continua cosi...


Ma non è questione di paura di perderlo.... è "certezza" di perderlo, visto che i patti sono sempre stati chiari...
Non si può chiudere il cuore come un rubinetto, non è che appena si accorge di soffrire chiude l'interruttore e torna a sorridere.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di paura di perderlo.... è "certezza" di perderlo, visto che i patti sono sempre stati chiari...
> Non si può chiudere il cuore come un rubinetto, non è che appena si accorge di soffrire chiude l'interruttore e torna a sorridere.


è proprio così....
a giorni sono determinata a chiudere altri  sono disposta a questo compromesso di merda pur di non perderlo....
oggi è uno di quei giorni che......cerco di non pensarci...


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> è proprio così....
> a giorni sono determinata a chiudere altri  sono disposta a questo compromesso di merda pur di non perderlo....
> oggi è uno di quei giorni che......cerco di non pensarci...


Devi imparare a controllare il tuo amore e porlo sotto il dominio della volontà. Se non reca danni puoi lasciarlo libero, ma se ti causa problemi devi saperlo gestire. Altrimenti prolunghi la sofferenza inutilmente, visto che ne uscirai comunque perdente. Fai della sofferenza un volano per ripartire verso una vita migliore. Chiudi le storie che non ti permettono di guardare avanti.

S*B


----------



## Sabina_ (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli interessi non equivale a ti ama e vuole vivere con te


Scusa Farfalla, sono punti di vista comunque. Per me amare qualcuno non significa desiderare vivere con lui. Soprattutto quando un'esperienza importante di convivenza (come un matrimonio) c'è già stata. 
E soprattutto chi ama non tradisce per anni. Chi tiene il piede in due scarpe lo fa perché e' più comodo fare così.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Scusa Farfalla, sono punti di vista comunque. Per me amare qualcuno non significa desiderare vivere con lui. Soprattutto quando un'esperienza importante di convivenza (come un matrimonio) c'è già stata.
> E soprattutto chi ama non tradisce per anni. Chi tiene il piede in due scarpe lo fa perché e' più comodo fare così.[/QUOTE
> Sono d'accordo... è sempre stato uno dei punti fermi... amo D. ma non sono disposta a fare passaggi diretti, a rendergli la vita facile pur di averlo... Se e quando decidesse ( ma non succederà ) ognuno dovrà farlo con le proprie gambe. Certo vorrei poter vivere  questa storia alla luce del sole ma non a costo di comprare la sua libertà...Se per lui è più comodo, e posso capire le sue ragioni, stare con i piedi in due scarpe... si accomodi prima o poi l'amor proprio, il mio, avrà la meglio...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Scusa Farfalla, sono punti di vista comunque. Per me amare qualcuno non significa desiderare vivere con lui. Soprattutto quando un'esperienza importante di convivenza (come un matrimonio) c'è già stata.
> E soprattutto chi ama non tradisce per anni. Chi tiene il piede in due scarpe lo fa perché e' più comodo fare così.


Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona. 
Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona.
> Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
> Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile


Sul non convivere sono d'accordo comunque sul dividerlo no


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... *Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona.
> Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
> *Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile



Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sabina_ ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa Farfalla, sono punti di vista comunque. Per me amare qualcuno non significa desiderare vivere con lui. Soprattutto quando un'esperienza importante di convivenza (come un matrimonio) c'è già stata.
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Marina io ti auguro di cuore di arrivare ad una situazione di serenità, ma attenta a quel prima o poi. *L'animale uomo ha un grosso pregio... che a volte è un grosso difetto: si adatta a qualunque situazione*.
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona.
> Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
> *Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile*




:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona.
> Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
> Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile


quoto ma non posso approvarti! :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Marina io ti auguro di cuore di arrivare ad una situazione di serenità, ma attenta a quel prima o poi. L'animale uomo ha un grosso pregio... che a volte è un grosso difetto: si adatta a qualunque situazione.
> ...


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e il "mio" animale credo ne sia un campione..... Ne ho avuto la prova schiacciante ieri sera;
> Sono stata con due amici in un ristorante , un posto che non avevo mai frequentato e di cui con lui non avevamo mai parlato,,, per farla breve lui era lì con la moglie.Non ero sola e i miei amici non conoscono lui e la nostra storia, Ho fatto buon viso a cattiva sorteo e sono rimasta. passando cortesemente al tavolo per salutarli. *Una situazione assurda alla quale lui apparentemente non ha reagito in nessun modo come se la cosa non lo avesse toccato o disturbato. Al rientro ho ricevuto il suo messaggio della buona notte *



miiiii


Fuggi, Marina, fuggi!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e il "mio" animale credo ne sia un campione..... Ne ho avuto la prova schiacciante ieri sera;
> ...


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase é una vita che lo dico... Ma se ami un altro non riesco a capire come possa essere più comodo vivere con un'altra persona.
> Per questo non condivido il parlare di amore in una storia che dura da anni e non porta a nulla.
> Se amassi il mioamante la sola idea che lui passi del tempo con una donna che non sia io mi sarebbe insopportabile


Ci si può trovare a "sopportare" diverse situazioni nell'arco di una vita, situazioni a cui a volte non ci si può sottrarre (sto argomentando in linea generale non solo relativamente all'argomento in questione), situazioni in cui non stiamo bene ma a cui non desideriamo porre fine. Io so ad esempio che non potrei mai continuare a stare con un uomo che mi trascura, che dimostra di non desiderarmi, di non ascoltarmi più e so che in quel caso anche nel dolore saprei andare in fondo. Ma so anche che nelle relazioni, soprattutto quelle di lunga durata, non e' mai tutto bianco o tutto nero, ma si passa attraverso moltissime sfumature di grigio in cui l'amore non e' tutto o niente, in cui una scelta a volte non e' così facile da fare. Allora può accadere che ci si adagi in una situazione in cui si cerca di stare in una via di mezzo, perché tornare indietro non si può e ad andare avanti mancano le palle. C'è amore in questa situazione di comodo? Di sicuro c'è molto egoismo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ci si può trovare a "sopportare" diverse situazioni nell'arco di una vita, situazioni a cui a volte non ci si può sottrarre (sto argomentando in linea generale non solo relativamente all'argomento in questione), situazioni in cui non stiamo bene ma a cui non desideriamo porre fine. Io so ad esempio che non potrei mai continuare a stare con un uomo che mi trascura, che dimostra di non desiderarmi, di non ascoltarmi più e so che in quel caso anche nel dolore saprei andare in fondo. Ma so anche che nelle relazioni, soprattutto quelle di lunga durata, non e' mai tutto bianco o tutto nero, ma si passa attraverso moltissime sfumature di grigio in cui l'amore non e' tutto o niente, in cui una scelta a volte non e' così facile da fare. Allora può accadere che ci si adagi in una situazione in cui si cerca di stare in una via di mezzo, perché tornare indietro non si può e ad andare avanti mancano le palle. C'è amore in questa situazione di comodo? Di sicuro c'è molto egoismo.


Scusa ma non é quello che dico io? 
In un matrimonio ci possono essere mille sfumature e mille cose che ti tengano insieme. Ma se resti insieme vuol dire che quello che ti aspetta fuori é meno importante di conseguenza non é amore IMHO


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non é quello che dico io?
> In un matrimonio ci possono essere mille sfumature e mille cose che ti tengano insieme. Ma se resti insieme vuol dire che quello che ti aspetta fuori é meno importante di conseguenza non é amore IMHO


Io la leggo da un altro punto di vista: se tengo in piedi una storia parallela che dura nel tempo, quello che ho in casa non e' così importante. Se lo metto ogni giorno a rischio con bugie e sortefugi significa che li' fuori c'è qualcosa di più importante e che accetto il rischio di perdere tutto.


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non é quello che dico io?
> In un matrimonio ci possono essere mille sfumature e mille cose che ti tengano insieme. Ma se resti insieme vuol dire che quello che ti aspetta fuori é meno importante di conseguenza non é amore IMHO





Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io la leggo da un altro punto di vista: se tengo in piedi una storia parallela che dura nel tempo, quello che ho in casa non e' così importante. Se lo metto ogni giorno a rischio con bugie e sortefugi significa che li' fuori c'è qualcosa di più importante e che accetto il rischio di perdere tutto.


Dai, facciamo che non sono poi così importanti nè l'una nè l'altra, basta stare a panza piena, e chiudiamola qui


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl: Diplomatica! 





Leda ha detto:


> Dai, facciamo che non sono poi così importanti nè l'una nè l'altra, basta stare a panza piena, e chiudiamola qui


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dai, facciamo che non sono poi così importanti nè l'una nè l'altra, basta stare a panza piena, e chiudiamola qui



bella lei!
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Dai, facciamo che non sono poi così importanti nè l'una nè l'altra, basta stare a panza piena, e chiudiamola qui


Anche, se la vuoi mettere cosí... Ma sono sempre convinta che se quella che vivi di nascosto fosse più importante non la vivresti appunto di nascosto...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche, se la vuoi mettere cosí... Ma sono sempre convinta che se quella che vivi di nascosto fosse più importante non la vivresti appunto di nascosto...


io sono d'accordo con te! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io la leggo da un altro punto di vista: se tengo in piedi una storia parallela che dura nel tempo, quello che ho in casa non e' così importante. Se lo metto ogni giorno a rischio con bugie e sortefugi significa che li' fuori c'è qualcosa di più importante e che accetto il rischio di perdere tutto.


Cosa vuol dire che accetti il rischio di perdere tutto? Se scoperta perderesti "solo" la tua vita ufficiale che verrebbe sostituita forse da quella clandestina... E se ami così tanto e sei contraccambiata dovrebbe essere quasi la soluzione ideale.
Se dicii che perdi tutto vuol dire che dall'altra parte non c'é nessuno che ti raccoglie.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire che accetti il rischio di perdere tutto? Se scoperta perderesti "solo" la tua vita ufficiale che verrebbe sostituita forse da quella clandestina... E se ami così tanto e sei contraccambiata dovrebbe essere quasi la soluzione ideale.
> Se dicii che perdi tutto vuol dire che dall'altra parte non c'é nessuno che ti raccoglie.


bè vuol dire che dall'altra parte non è cosi importante!


----------



## Sabina_ (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire che accetti il rischio di perdere tutto? Se scoperta perderesti "solo" la tua vita ufficiale che verrebbe sostituita forse da quella clandestina... E se ami così tanto e sei contraccambiata dovrebbe essere quasi la soluzione ideale.
> Se dicii che perdi tutto vuol dire che dall'altra parte non c'é nessuno che ti raccoglie.


Non sto parlando di me, la mia storia ha avuto la sua risoluzione.
Mi sembra di scrivere e scrivere a vuoto, perché girate sempre i discorsi in modo ingarbugliato. Non capisco come si possa pensare che un traditore non abbia nulla da perdere. Tu quando tradivi non rischiavi nulla? Non hai rischiato di perdere la tua famiglia nel caso che tuo marito scoprisse tutto? Sappiamo anche quanto un uomo che tradisce rischi delle perdite più "ingenti" rispetto a quelle di una donna. Se si arriva alla separazione nella maggior parte dei casi la casa coniugale resta alla donna e anche l'affidamento dei figli. Per alcuni uomini perdere la quotidianità dei figli e' una cosa molto dolorosa. 
Che poi insieme si possa affrontare la cosa e' un altro paio di maniche, ma mi sembra che qui la fate molto facile mentre la vita reale e' un pochino diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me, la mia storia ha avuto la sua risoluzione.
> Mi sembra di scrivere e scrivere a vuoto, perché girate sempre i discorsi in modo ingarbugliato. Non capisco come si possa pensare che un traditore non abbia nulla da perdere. Tu quando tradivi non rischiavi nulla? Non hai rischiato di perdere la tua famiglia nel caso che tuo marito scoprisse tutto? Sappiamo anche quanto un uomo che tradisce rischi delle perdite più "ingenti" rispetto a quelle di una donna. Se si arriva alla separazione nella maggior parte dei casi la casa coniugale resta alla donna e anche l'affidamento dei figli. Per alcuni uomini perdere la quotidianità dei figli e' una cosa molto dolorosa.
> Che poi insieme si possa affrontare la cosa e' un altro paio di maniche, ma mi sembra che qui la fate molto facile mentre la vita reale e' un pochino diversa.


Mi sa che non ci capiamo e sono io che non mi spiego. Io ho sempre saputo il rischio che correvo ma non ho mai mascherato quello che vivevo fuori con la parola amore. 
Ripeto se ami non c'é nulla di più importante. Questo non vuol dire che sia facile lo so ci vuole tempo. Ma non anni, se passano gli snni vuol dire che quello che si ha resta più importante.
Mi scuso se sembrava un attacco a te, non lo era.


----------



## Marina60 (10 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me, la mia storia ha avuto la sua risoluzione.
> Mi sembra di scrivere e scrivere a vuoto, perché girate sempre i discorsi in modo ingarbugliato. Non capisco come si possa pensare che un traditore non abbia nulla da perdere. Tu quando tradivi non rischiavi nulla? Non hai rischiato di perdere la tua famiglia nel caso che tuo marito scoprisse tutto? Sappiamo anche quanto un uomo che tradisce rischi delle perdite più "ingenti" rispetto a quelle di una donna. Se si arriva alla separazione nella maggior parte dei casi la casa coniugale resta alla donna e anche l'affidamento dei figli. Per alcuni uomini perdere la quotidianità dei figli e' una cosa molto dolorosa.
> Che poi insieme si possa affrontare la cosa e' un altro paio di maniche, ma mi sembra che qui la fate molto facile mentre la vita reale e' un pochino diversa.


Lo so può sembrare  che giustifuci lui, ma è esattamente quello che succederebbe , che poi a me stia bene vivere in questo limbo è un'altro paio di maniche....


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E cosa ti aspettavi?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che ci stia
Ti vede come un amante punto a capo
Quindi ti tratta come tale, non è cattiveria
Sei la sua isola, mondo segreto

Gli ha fatto piacere sicuro vederti
Si sono spostate le vs esigenze però
Tu ci stai male ci pensi ti torturi ti rimetti in gioco, questa cosa per te è evoluta

Per lui no
Non ci pensa nemmeno
Non perché non ti ami per me
L’amore ha tante sfumature, non si è più bambini, i propri desideri non sempre debbono venire prima delle esigenze di una famiglia, di una vita costruita,anche con meno passione oramai, anche se desidera te con tutto se stesso, sta li

Scusa se mi sono permessa, ci sono passata, ma mai lascerei quello costruito a fatica
C’è tanto egoismo in questo lo so.
Però io penso si possa amare diversamente passami la parola due persone o entrambe
O forse non  ne ama nessuna sul serio
Ma i ruoli sono quelli e vanno rispettati se uno dei due lo esige
paola


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Però io penso si possa amare diversamente passami la parola due persone o entrambe
> O forse non  ne ama nessuna sul serio


Complimenti pe' le indicazioni chiarissime ed univoche...

Paole', co' te se perderebbe pure un TomTom...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che ci stia
> Ti vede come un amante punto a capo
> Quindi ti tratta come tale, non è cattiveria
> Sei la sua isola, mondo segreto
> ...


certo  a lui che si rispetti i ruoli fa comodo....a  me molto meno e non manca molto ormai che se ne accorga.....a ognuno le proprie esigenze


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo  a lui che si rispetti i ruoli fa comodo....a  me molto meno e non manca molto ormai che se ne accorga.....a ognuno le proprie esigenze


Ma tu l'altra sera manco dovevi passa' a salutare lui e gentile consorte...

dovevi fingere che non esisteva e quando lo farai veramente sara' sempre tardi...anche se e' n'amica tua....

amica poi.....n'amica che se impalma co' le corna?....

vabbe' sorvoliamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu l'altra sera manco dovevi passa' a salutare lui e gentile consorte...
> 
> dovevi fingere che non esisteva e quando lo farai veramente sara' sempre tardi...anche se e' n'amica tua....
> 
> ...


se non l'avessi fatto lei avrebbe sospettato davvero ( capirai dopu un'anno e mezzo) e comunque NON è amica mia....


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> se non l'avessi fatto lei avrebbe sospettato davvero ( capirai dopu un'anno e mezzo) e comunque NON è amica mia....


buongiorno cara...
come vanno le cose...???


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> se non l'avessi fatto lei avrebbe sospettato davvero ( capirai dopu un'anno e mezzo) e comunque NON è amica mia....


ma perche' la gentile consorte sa o sospetta che ve la fate?

beh non sara' n'amica nel vero senso della parola, pero' frequentandola lo schifo e' uguaglio...

o il pelo te lo misuri col bilancino?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo  a lui che si rispetti i ruoli fa comodo....a  me molto meno e non manca molto ormai che se ne accorga.....a ognuno le proprie esigenze


Se ti fa stare male certo che fai bene a cambiare
Solo non so come
O la chiudi?
Dicevo solo che le cose erano chiare poi sono cambiate per te
Poteva essere il contrario per dire e trovarti in disaccordo



Si stermy sono confusa  ma davvero inizio a pensare che l’amore abbia molte sfumature (non di grigio nero quelle cazzate li)
tom tom paola


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si stermy sono confusa  ma davvero inizio a pensare che l’amore abbia molte sfumature (non di grigio nero quelle cazzate li)
> tom tom paola


Ah, me credevo ch'eri gia' convinta.... 

comunque Paole' sei pe' caso Join?

te conosco mascherina?

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' la gentile consorte sa o sospetta che ve la fate?
> 
> beh non sara' n'amica nel vero senso della parola, pero' frequentandola lo schifo e' uguaglio...
> 
> o il pelo te lo misuri col bilancino?


Non sa e non credo sospetti ma sa che siamo amici che ci vediamo spesso ecc ecc e io non la frequento... l'ho vista si e no 3 volte da quando è iniziata e a parte un'unica volta, sempre  grazie a occasioni con amici comuni....
e io mi depilo regolarmente


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> se non l'avessi fatto lei avrebbe sospettato davvero ( capirai dopu un'anno e mezzo) e comunque NON è amica mia....



amrina tesoro ti dico una cosa...
se la moglie non sa....non sospetta
poco le avrebbe importato(non essendo poi amici stretti)se tu ti avvicinavi o meno....
potevi anchge salutare da lontano...accennare un salutino con la mano tipo madre regina...

lei non si sarebbe per nulla scomposta o chiesta chissache...
wera a cena con suo marito e magari non si accorgeva nemmeno di te...


per favore marinuccia...
lo sai che ti ho anche ammirata per il tuo coraggio ma non mi scivolare sulla banana(di stermy in questo caso)
ti sei avvicinata per farti VEDERE

PUNTO...


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare male certo che fai bene a cambiare
> Solo non so come
> O la chiudi?
> Dicevo solo che le cose erano chiare poi sono cambiate per te
> ...


Quanto incominci una storia così non puoi prevedere che ti innamorerai... le cose erano chiare fin dall'inizio è vero ma certo che lui ci ha messo del suo  cercando di vedermi tutte le volte che poteva, facendo salti mortali e dimostrandomi che mi ama  in mille sfumature ( non quelle di grigio ) ci sono cascata.... ho creduto fosse amore e invece era ...( bho).... e si o mi adatto ma ormai è tardi o chiudo.... e penso che  una volta trovato il coraggio è quello che farò...


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non sa e non credo sospetti ma sa che siamo amici che ci vediamo spesso ecc ecc e io non la frequento... l'ho vista si e no 3 volte da quando è iniziata e a parte un'unica volta, sempre  grazie a occasioni con amici comuni....
> e io mi depilo regolarmente


E' er minimo sindacale visto che nun credo lavori allo zoo...

ahahahah

comunque si', come vuoi tu...in fondo hai fatto bene a strisciargli fino davanti al tavolo e l'accendiamo...

pero' te levo 100 punti lo stesso...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> amrina tesoro ti dico una cosa...
> se la moglie non sa....non sospetta
> poco le avrebbe importato(non essendo poi amici stretti)se tu ti avvicinavi o meno....
> potevi anchge salutare da lontano...accennare un salutino con la mano tipo madre regina...
> ...


no questa non te la concedo sono entrata e me li sono trovata di fronte ENTRAMBI mi hanno vista e lui ha quasi fatto un salto sulla sedia.... ok potevo salutare con la manina ma credimi sarebbe sembrato stranissimo....lei  sa , anche se non a che titolo, ci frequentiamo e ci sentiamo spesso


----------



## Mab-non loggata (11 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Rileggendo ci sono tanti altri spunti per cui mi permetto di proporre una riflessione...
> Si dice che dietro un grande uomo ci sia una grande donna. Lungi da me voler affermare che il tuo amante è un grande uomo o che sia accompagnato da una Grande Moglie; ma io penso che in quello che tu chiami "stallo" ci sia un minimo strato di cemento tra loro due, che consente loro di tenere unita la coppia.
> 
> Per quanto tu possa disprezzare questa signora schiva, poco effervescente e carismatica, magari lui ha guardato oltre le apparenze e continua a trovare gradevole la sua presenza. E su questo ci puoi fare ben poco.
> ...


Aristocat...... applausi!!!


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

Originariamente Scritto da *aristocat*  				 				Rileggendo ci sono tanti altri spunti per cui mi permetto di proporre una riflessione... 
Si dice che dietro un grande uomo ci sia una grande donna. Lungi da me  voler affermare che il tuo amante è un grande uomo o che sia  accompagnato da una Grande Moglie; ma io penso che in quello che tu  chiami "stallo" ci sia un minimo strato di cemento tra loro due, che  consente loro di tenere unita la coppia. 

Per quanto tu possa disprezzare questa signora schiva, poco  effervescente e carismatica, *magari lui ha guardato oltre le apparenze e  continua a trovare gradevole la sua presenza. E su questo ci puoi fare  ben poco.*

detto questo, penso possa aiutarti a pensare che questa donna sia parte di lui. Parte dell'uomo che ami oggi.
L'idea può farti orrore, ma così come tuo marito versione oggi è il  risultato di una lunga convivenza con te, il signor D. oggi-2012, è il  prodotto di un cammino fatto mano nella mano con questa mamma  lavoratrice part-time invalida.
Che tu disprezzi. 

Ma, credimi, disprezzare lei vuol dire anche disprezzare D., la sua facoltà di scelta, la sua intelligenza.
Significa non amare D. nell'accezione più sublime che si può dare al concetto di amore.

Può anche darsi che D. lo abbia capito bene e anche per questo non intenda fare quel Grande Salto con te.

Sul discorso "Progettualità". Come fai a chiedere progettualità al tuo  amante se tu per prima non hai il coraggio di lasciare tuo marito? Non è  che puoi fondare un Harem tutto al maschile, in casa tua ... 

ari

  Credo tu abbia ragione.... anche se ancora non mi so spiegare  come si possa vivere serenamente così a lungo  tenendo ben saldi i piedi in due scarpe....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che vi ostinate ad usare questa cazzo di parola AMORE e volete dargli per forza una definizione che suona tipo:

l'amore vero è quel che provo io

smettetela con questo cazzo di amore e le cose si faranno magicamente più chiare

augh, ho detto


----------



## Marina60 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il problema è che vi ostinate ad usare questa cazzo di parola AMORE e volete dargli per forza una definizione che suona tipo:
> 
> l'amore vero è quel che provo io
> 
> ...


ha parlato grande capo esticazzi.....:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ha parlato grande capo esticazzi.....:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

oor:yoga:moo:yoga:nee:yoga:eooommm:yoga:​





pc. la segreteria del grande capo di sti gran cazzi.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

ho letto da qualche parte che dai quaranta e oltre lo dovremmo chiamare cosi.


ma per me è na gran strunzata. avremmo dovuto chiamarlo sempre cosi.


----------



## Marina60 (12 Settembre 2012)

ce l'ho fatta.... o quasi; gliel'ho detto che così non ce la faccio più ad andare avanti, che non voglio appropriarmi della sua vita ma riappropriarmi della mia, che non fa per me stare in un angolo ad aspettare che mi si getti le briciole, che  non  voglio che mi chiami amore, che se per lui le cose, le aspettative sono rimaste le stesse per me non è più così. che so, ho sempre saputo in fondo di essergli complementare ma che la dignità sta avendo il sopravvento sui sentimenti che provo per lui.. .e che.... nessun progetto? nessun amore......


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ha parlato grande capo esticazzi.....:rotfl:




Buongiorno Marina..mi spiace dirti che per noi l'amore non esiste..si dice perche'l'amante vuole sentirselo dire..ma e'tutta montatura.Al tuo amante gli frega,come poi a noi tutti..solo del sesso punto.Cosa fai a cercare mia cara????


----------



## Marina60 (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marina..mi spiace dirti che per noi l'amore non esiste..si dice perche'l'amante vuole sentirselo dire..ma e'tutta montatura.Al tuo amante gli frega,come poi a noi tutti..solo del sesso punto.Cosa fai a cercare mia cara????


voi chi ???:condom:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> voi chi ???:condom:


noi amanti


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> noi amanti



gli amanti non sono coloro che amano?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il problema è che vi ostinate ad usare questa cazzo di parola AMORE e volete dargli per forza una definizione che suona tipo:
> 
> l'amore vero è quel che provo io
> 
> ...



Non ho seguito il discorso, quindi perdonatemi se concordo con Chiara.
Anche se avessi seguito il discorso, sarei sempre stato daccordo con Chiara.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marina..mi spiace dirti che per noi l'amore non esiste..si dice perche'l'amante vuole sentirselo dire..ma e'tutta montatura.Al tuo amante gli frega,come poi a noi tutti..solo del sesso punto.Cosa fai a cercare mia cara????





Ciao Lothar, sai che la bagnina del lido dove vado io :smile: , compagna di calcio balilla, non può più giocare con me, causa tagliata di gioielli di famiglia.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, sai che la bagnina del lido dove vado io :smile: , compagna di calcio balilla, non può più giocare con me, causa tagliata di gioielli di famiglia.


ciao Ultimo..tutto ok???sara'il pensiero di cosa stanno decidendo i ''simpatici''tedeschi..ma sono invornito...spiega..please


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo..tutto ok???sara'il pensiero di cosa stanno decidendo i ''simpatici''tedeschi..ma sono invornito...spiega..please



Ma sei lothar ?


Nulla comunque, mi riferivo a qualcosa che parlava di bagnini, e non so se si trova su questo 3D, ma Lothar fece una domanda in merito.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marina..mi spiace dirti che per noi l'amore non esiste..si dice perche'l'amante vuole sentirselo dire..ma e'tutta montatura.Al tuo amante gli frega,come poi a noi tutti..solo del sesso punto.Cosa fai a cercare mia cara????


Te la ricordi quella belva del sesso che era Marina Lotar?
La moglie del giornalista frajese?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ce l'ho fatta.... o quasi; gliel'ho detto che così non ce la faccio più ad andare avanti, che non voglio appropriarmi della sua vita ma riappropriarmi della mia, che non fa per me stare in un angolo ad aspettare che mi si getti le briciole, che  non  voglio che mi chiami amore, che se per lui le cose, le aspettative sono rimaste le stesse per me non è più così. che so, ho sempre saputo in fondo di essergli complementare ma che la dignità sta avendo il sopravvento sui sentimenti che provo per lui.. .e che.... nessun progetto? nessun amore......


hai riconquistato i 100 punti persi anche se ritrovandotelo sempre tra le gonadi, sta sparata sara' solo acqua fresca...

anzi preparati ad un altra serie de step de presa per il culo paraculante...

e nun perde er ritmo...

op op op...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te la ricordi quella belva del sesso che era Marina Lotar?
> La moglie del giornalista frajese?:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Ma adesso come t'è rivenuta in mente Marina Lotar? Per il nick del micione? Comunque io mi ricordo più Frajese che prendeva a calci Paolini. Bei tempi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

ma non lo sapevo....frajese aveva sposato una pornostar?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non lo sapevo....frajese aveva sposato una pornostar?


iess...

era 'no zimbello e faceva coppia co' quell'altro sciroccato de Sandro Paternostro che se sposo' quell'artra zoccolona della Carmen di Pietro...

come se fa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ce l'ho fatta.... o quasi; gliel'ho detto che così non ce la faccio più ad andare avanti, che non voglio appropriarmi della sua vita ma riappropriarmi della mia, che non fa per me stare in un angolo ad aspettare che mi si getti le briciole, che  non  voglio che mi chiami amore, che se per lui le cose, le aspettative sono rimaste le stesse per me non è più così. che so, ho sempre saputo in fondo di essergli complementare ma che la dignità sta avendo il sopravvento sui sentimenti che provo per lui.. .e che.... nessun progetto? nessun amore......


E lui?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma adesso come t'è rivenuta in mente Marina Lotar? Per il nick del micione? Comunque io mi ricordo più Frajese che prendeva a calci Paolini. Bei tempi.


Si....cavoli mitico putanon...ahahahahahaah
Si è stata associazione di nick...ma che tipa diomio...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> iess...
> 
> era 'no zimbello e faceva coppia co' quell'altro sciroccato de Sandro Paternostro che se sposo' quell'artra zoccolona della Carmen di Pietro...
> 
> ...


frajese era un uomo molto affascinante...con una voce da stendere.
ho cercato su wiki ....ho letto cose che voi umani...su di lei


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

ehi, un momento...ben diverso è il rincoglionimento senile di paternostro eh?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> frajese era un uomo molto affascinante...con una voce da stendere.
> ho cercato su wiki ....ho letto cose che voi umani...su di lei


Credo, da quello che ho letto negli anni, che abbia sofferto com un animale al macello per questa cosa della moglie e mi ha fatto una gran tenerezza, sempre.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

questa cosa mi sconvolge la mattinata....chissà quante battute del cavolo avrà dovuto sopportare.ci credo che è morto giovane!





L7 ha detto:


> Credo, da quello che ho letto negli anni, che abbia sofferto com un animale al macello per questa cosa della moglie e mi ha fatto una gran tenerezza, sempre.


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi, un momento...ben diverso è il rincoglionimento senile di paternostro eh?


diverso stocazzo se permetti...

il rincoglionimento senile gli e' solo scattato prima...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Credo, da quello che ho letto negli anni, che abbia sofferto com un animale al macello per questa cosa della moglie e mi ha fatto una gran tenerezza, sempre.


e figurate che manco s'e' fatto un giro qua sopra...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e figurate che manco s'e' fatto un giro qua sopra...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma è diventata porno dopo il matrimonio no?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e figurate che manco s'e' fatto un giro qua sopra...
> 
> ahahahahah


Beh, avrebbe dovuto aprire un post al giorno nel confessionale: e non sarebbe bastato probabilmente


----------



## Marina60 (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai riconquistato i 100 punti persi anche se ritrovandotelo sempre tra le gonadi, sta sparata sara' solo acqua fresca...
> 
> anzi preparati ad un altra serie de step de presa per il culo paraculante...
> 
> ...


dubito fortemente  si farà da parte .. è un uomo di parola lui


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è diventata porno dopo il matrimonio no?


ecchissenefrega?

se lo era da prima sei un fesso se te la sposi....se ce diventa dopo sei un fesso se non la sfankuli...

per te cambia la sostanza?...per me no e manco se dovrebbe specifica'......

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> dubito fortemente  si farà da parte .. è un uomo di parola lui


tu andresti riprogrammata...

il software e' bacato...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega?
> 
> se lo era da prima sei un fesso se te la sposi....se ce diventa dopo sei un fesso se non la sfankuli...
> 
> ...


credo che la abbia anche più che sfanculata ...usava il cognome per fare films porno.l'ha proprio denunciata.che roba


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Beh, avrebbe dovuto aprire un post al giorno nel confessionale: e non sarebbe bastato probabilmente


e manco la banda der server...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Credo, da quello che ho letto negli anni, che abbia sofferto com un animale al macello per questa cosa della moglie e mi ha fatto una gran tenerezza, sempre.



Avrei potuto scriverlo io questo commento.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> diverso stocazzo se permetti...
> 
> il rincoglionimento senile gli e' solo scattato prima...
> 
> ahahahah



ma guardate che se non ricordo male, la lothar è diventata DOPO che si è sposata.
Prima sembrava normale diciamo


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che la abbia anche più che sfanculata ...usava il cognome per fare films porno.l'ha proprio denunciata.che roba


ma se' e' diventata na' pornostar come hai detto, dopo, e' diventata famosa dalla sera alla mattina?

a Mine'...e' quasi mezzogiorno ormai...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avrei potuto scriverlo io questo commento.


buongiorno Tebuccia  :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega?
> 
> se lo era da prima sei un fesso se te la sposi....se ce diventa dopo sei un fesso se *non la sfankuli.*..
> 
> ...



ma infatti hanno divorziato. Mica c'è stato


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avrei potuto scriverlo io questo commento.


Ti ringrazio. :smile:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Tebuccia  :inlove::inlove:


ciao...flapflap


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

lasciami sola nello sgomento di questa notizia.avercene di uomini e giornalisti come frajese





exStermy ha detto:


> ma se' e' diventata na' pornostar come hai detto, dopo, e' diventata famosa dalla sera alla mattina?
> 
> a Mine'...e' quasi mezzogiorno ormai...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciami sola nello sgomento di questa notizia.avercene di uomini e giornalisti come frajese


azz...addirittura?...nun e' stato per es. lo sciacallo di Vermicino? 

embe' te meraviji che lo stesso meccanismo gli abbia strizzato un po' le palline?

quanti scrupoli che ve fate e sempre fuori luogo...

mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciami sola nello sgomento di questa notizia.avercene di uomini e giornalisti come frajese


Ma sarai un filo esagerata? Sgomento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...addirittura?...*nun e' stato per es. lo sciacallo di Vermicino*?
> 
> embe' te meraviji che lo stesso meccanismo gli abbia strizzato un po' le palline?
> 
> ...


no, quello era Fede


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, quello era Fede


io me ricordo che anche Frajese inzuppava er biscottino...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sarai un filo esagerata? Sgomento.


sto malissimo:mrgreen:

filino:unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho seguito il discorso, quindi perdonatemi se concordo con Chiara.
> Anche se avessi seguito il discorso, sarei sempre stato daccordo con Chiara.



:lecca:   
  :mrgreen:


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

ho capito... frega niente a nessuno


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17639-una-storia-come-tante/page117


Marina60 ha detto:


> ho capito... frega niente a nessuno


Tu...non mi calcoli proprio!
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17639-una-storia-come-tante/page117

E lui non ti ha risposto nulla??


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17639-una-storia-come-tante/page117
> 
> Tu...non mi calcoli proprio!
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17639-una-storia-come-tante/page117
> ...


Scusa!!!  mi era sfuggito.....
 Lui eh lui ..... non avevo dubbi sulla sua risposta riassumendo è
"Quando ti ho incontrata  e abbiamo incominciato questa bellissima storia d'amore sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita, ti amo e se  ne avessi la possibilità scapperei da te... Potrei, avrei potuto raccontarti mille bugie ma c'è una sola triste verità ; io mi sono preso un impegno  verso la mia famiglia che intendo onorare a costo di perdere l'unica donna  che abbia mai amato veramente... Non me la sento di ferire mia figlia,con il rischio di perderla;   e comunque sarebbe un disastro per me, perderei tutto, economicamente parlando, mi ritroverei sotto un ponte ecc ecc.... Il mio cuore sanguina all'idea di perderti ma posso capire che per te questa situazione stia diventando insostenibile..e non posso chiederti di aspettare... non escludo che col tempo le cose possano volgere al meglio ma non posso e non voglio prometterti nulla dimmi se devo farmi da parte e lo farò....proprio  perchè ti amo
( scontato e prevedibile  però piangeva mentre lo diceva.. non è da lui credimi )


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Scusa!!! mi era sfuggito.....
> Lui eh lui ..... non avevo dubbi sulla sua risposta riassumendo è
> "Quando ti ho incontrata e abbiamo incominciato questa bellissima storia d'amore sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita, ti amo e se ne avessi la possibilità scapperei da te... Potrei, avrei potuto raccontarti mille bugie ma c'è una sola triste verità ; io mi sono preso un impegno verso la mia famiglia che intendo onorare a costo di perdere l'unica donna che abbia mai amato veramente... Non me la sento di ferire mia figlia,con il rischio di perderla; e comunque sarebbe un disastro per me, perderei tutto, economicamente parlando, mi ritroverei sotto un ponte ecc ecc.... Il mio cuore sanguina all'idea di perderti ma posso capire che per te questa situazione stia diventando insostenibile..e non posso chiederti di aspettare... non escludo che col tempo le cose possano volgere al meglio ma non posso e non voglio prometterti nulla dimmi se devo farmi da parte e lo farò....proprio perchè ti amo
> ( scontato e prevedibile però piangeva mentre lo diceva.. non è da lui credimi )


Allora stesse precise identiche dette a me
Precise marina

Io gli credo anche

Con ladiff che io non gli ho avevo mai chiesto nulla e dirti la verità..proprio non ne avrei avuto volgia ma lungi da me…
Però lui ha detto che doveva essere chiaro e dirmi cos sentiva per me

La moglie poi ha una cosa abbastanza seria. Davvero.
E cmq anche per questo io lo apprezzo come uomo.

Però vedo che bene o male le “scuse”  i motivi sono gli stessi

Anches e appunto..io mica chiesto nulla:scared:


----------



## Marina60 (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Allora stesse precise identiche dette a me
> Precise marina
> 
> Io gli credo anche
> ...


Nemmeno io gli ho mai chiesto nulla, le cose erano state chiare fn dall'inizio, ma poi  a furia di condividere tempi e spazi, non solo sesso... io ho cominciato a  star male ogni qualvolta lui si tirava indietro per stare con la famiglia...  a questo punto mi è sembrato giusto dirgli quello che provavo....e comunque è servito a me... a ridimensionare tutto e a capire che  quando è con me lui è davvero con me....  Da qui a riuscire a metabolizzare e andare avanti così ce ne corre... staremo a vedere !


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Nemmeno io gli ho mai chiesto nulla, le cose erano state chiare fn dall'inizio, ma poi a furia di condividere tempi e spazi, non solo sesso... io ho cominciato a star male ogni qualvolta lui si tirava indietro per stare con la famiglia... a questo punto mi è sembrato giusto dirgli quello che provavo....e comunque è servito a me... a ridimensionare tutto e a capire che quando è con me lui è davvero con me....  Da qui a riuscire a metabolizzare e andare avanti così ce ne corre... staremo a vedere !


Ho sensazione  però che non la chiuderei

Cmq mia ex capa…come te
E non al chiude
Ci convive da 10 anni
Ha 53 anni
E non lascerebe mai la famiglia
lei è felice dice meg così che senza

Qnte storie simili


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Scusa!!!  mi era sfuggito.....
> Lui eh lui ..... non avevo dubbi sulla sua risposta riassumendo è
> "Quando ti ho incontrata  e abbiamo incominciato questa bellissima storia d'amore sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita, ti amo e se  ne avessi la possibilità scapperei da te... Potrei, avrei potuto raccontarti mille bugie ma c'è una sola triste verità ; io mi sono preso un impegno  verso la mia famiglia che intendo onorare a costo di perdere l'unica donna  che abbia mai amato veramente... Non me la sento di ferire mia figlia,con il rischio di perderla;   e comunque sarebbe un disastro per me, perderei tutto, economicamente parlando, mi ritroverei sotto un ponte ecc ecc.... Il mio cuore sanguina all'idea di perderti ma posso capire che per te questa situazione stia diventando insostenibile..e non posso chiederti di aspettare... non escludo che col tempo le cose possano volgere al meglio ma non posso e non voglio prometterti nulla dimmi se devo farmi da parte e lo farò....proprio  perchè ti amo
> ( scontato e prevedibile  però piangeva mentre lo diceva.. non è da lui credimi )


Questo fa concorrenza a Rhett Butler...
Tutto molto teatrale, lacrime comprese, non gli credere.
Un uomo che ragiona in questi termini, soldi-figlia senza preoccuparsi nemmeno della moglie, poi dice che fra qualche anno le cose potrebbero cambiare..non è un uomo credibile.
Un giorno direbbe le stesse cose di te.

Marina, ma che cacchio ci trovi in 'sto qui?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo fa concorrenza a Rhett Butler...
> Tutto molto teatrale, lacrime comprese, non gli credere.
> Un uomo che ragiona in questi termini, soldi-figlia senza preoccuparsi nemmeno della moglie, poi dice che fra qualche anno le cose potrebbero cambiare..non è un uomo credibile.
> Un giorno direbbe le stesse cose di te.
> ...


eh..eh...eh..eh.  indovina un pò?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Scusa!!!  mi era sfuggito.....
> Lui eh lui ..... non avevo dubbi sulla sua risposta riassumendo è
> "Quando ti ho incontrata  e abbiamo incominciato questa bellissima storia d'amore sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita, ti amo e se  ne avessi la possibilità scapperei da te... Potrei, avrei potuto raccontarti mille bugie ma c'è una sola triste verità ; io mi sono preso un impegno  verso la mia famiglia che intendo onorare a costo di perdere l'unica donna  che abbia mai amato veramente... Non me la sento di ferire mia figlia,con il rischio di perderla;   e comunque sarebbe un disastro per me, perderei tutto, economicamente parlando, mi ritroverei sotto un ponte ecc ecc.... Il mio cuore sanguina all'idea di perderti ma posso capire che per te questa situazione stia diventando insostenibile..e non posso chiederti di aspettare... non escludo che col tempo le cose possano volgere al meglio ma non posso e non voglio prometterti nulla dimmi se devo farmi da parte e lo farò....proprio  perchè ti amo
> ( scontato e prevedibile  però piangeva mentre lo diceva.. non è da lui credimi )


Se togli storia d'amore. ti amo e l'unica donna che ho amato e le lacrime secondo me è un discorso perfetto


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il mio ste robe se le risparmaite
Scritto un ti amo si ma  il resto no zero

Anzi fece discorso molto molto sincero e realista
anche x la moglie non chiuderebba e io lo capisco eccome


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo fa concorrenza a Rhett Butler...
> Tutto molto teatrale, lacrime comprese, non gli credere.
> Un uomo che ragiona in questi termini, soldi-figlia senza preoccuparsi nemmeno della moglie, poi dice che fra qualche anno le cose potrebbero cambiare..non è un uomo credibile.
> Un giorno direbbe le stesse cose di te.
> ...


Però scusate al di al della scene di lacrime che a me fanno ridere che proprio ste cose le trovo fuori luogo..io gli credo in parte 

Non siamo bambini uno può anteporre un affetto di anni alla propria esigenze sentimentali desiderei personali di felicità

Lo fai
Anche i rapporti consolidati passanoa ttreverso crisi
Sono fasi


che poi, ragionando...mi sembrerebbe folle x chiunque uscire da un matrimonio di anni e filgi  e mettersi al volo con un altro. Mi aspetto uno si lascii  e poi veda da solo come va, no? mica si butta in un altro matrimonio...)


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Però scusate al di al della scene di lacrime che a me fanno ridere che proprio ste cose le trovo fuori luogo..io gli credo in parte
> 
> Non siamo bambini uno può anteporre un affetto di anni alla propria esigenze sentimentali desiderei personali di felicità
> 
> ...


Guarda non ne facevo un discorso sui figli, che posso anche capire.
Ne facevo un discorso diverso, ok i figli sono piccoli, ok il lato economico, ok la faccia...e la moglie? 
Non è un soprammobile che ti puoi permettere d'ignorare o di regalare, se non ti piace.
Parla di cambiare la situazione fra qualche anno...la figlia sarà più grande, che gli frega se la moglie rimarrà sola fra5/6/10 anni, tanto lui avrà con chi stare.

Un tipo da prendere a schiaffi per me...


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo fa concorrenza a Rhett Butler...
> *Tutto molto teatrale, lacrime comprese*, non gli credere.
> Un uomo che ragiona in questi termini, soldi-figlia *senza preoccuparsi nemmeno della moglie*, poi dice che fra qualche anno le cose potrebbero cambiare..non è un uomo credibile.
> Un giorno direbbe le stesse cose di te.
> ...


 E' difficile far passare certe cose me ne rendo conto, ma di tutto si può accusare quest'uomo fuorchè di essere teatrale, in tanto tempo che lo conosco non l'ho mai visto scomporsi o lasciarsi andare così...al contrario   è sempre stato molto controllato ed ermetico...

Ne ha parlato , ho omesso semplicemente ma integro subito; quando parlava di impegno si riferiva anche a lei; dice di non amarla più ma di volerle bene e poi lei soffre di una malattia cronica che non le permette di essere completamente autonoma.... E adesso ditemi che la denigra  ecc ecc:unhappy:


Che tedevodì? corna a parte   lo trovo corretto, leale, affettuoso, intelligente e ironico ...empatico


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ecco il mio ste robe se le risparmaite
> Scritto un ti amo si ma  il resto no zero
> 
> Anzi fece discorso molto molto sincero e realista
> anche x la moglie non chiuderebba e io lo capisco eccome


Tinei conto Rosa che noi , a differenza di voi se non ricordo male, abbiamo alle spalle una storia che dura da un anno e mezzo, nel quale ci siamo frequentati molto,  abbiamo condiviso non solo il letto ma passioni, interessi e tempo libero, oltre al fatto che la nostra storia nasce da un amicizia di lunga data...


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Però scusate al di al della scene di lacrime che a me fanno ridere* che proprio ste cose le trovo fuori luogo..io gli credo in parte
> 
> Non siamo bambini uno può anteporre un affetto di anni alla propria esigenze sentimentali desiderei personali di felicità
> 
> ...


già risposto e poi scusa... ma perchè un uomo che piange dovrebbe far ridere ? solo a noi  fragili femmine è concesso commuoversi ?


Appunto .... e questa è una cosa che io ho sempre messo in chiaro nell'eventualità.... remota ovviamente


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Guarda non ne facevo un discorso sui figli, che posso anche capire.
> Ne facevo un discorso diverso, ok i figli sono piccoli, ok il lato economico, ok la faccia...e la moglie?
> Non è un soprammobile che ti puoi permettere d'ignorare o di regalare, se non ti piace.
> Parla di cambiare la situazione fra qualche anno...la figlia sarà più grande, che gli frega se la moglie rimarrà sola fra5/6/10 anni, tanto lui avrà con chi stare.
> ...


Ne ha parlato come ho scritto prima e non la considera affatto un soprammobile, se ne preoccupa, e occupa eccome... ma non la ama più, così dice e secondo me è abbastanza evidente.. ma scusa tu vorresti avere un uomo accanto che non ti lascia, che magari ha il cuore e la testa altrove, che ti vuole bene come a una sorella, che rimane con te solo perchè  *"gli fai pena"*?..( e in quel gli fai pena raccludo tutto anche la possibilità che rimanga sola )


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E' difficile far passare certe cose me ne rendo conto, ma di tutto si può accusare quest'uomo fuorchè di essere teatrale, in tanto tempo che lo conosco non l'ho mai visto scomporsi o lasciarsi andare così...al contrario   è sempre stato molto controllato ed ermetico...
> 
> Ne ha parlato , ho omesso semplicemente ma integro subito; quando parlava di impegno si riferiva anche a lei; dice di non amarla più ma di volerle bene e poi lei soffre di una malattia cronica che non le permette di essere completamente autonoma.... E adesso ditemi che la denigra  ecc ecc:unhappy:
> 
> ...




! 

è sicuro vero ? non lo avevo letto sino a ora.

Buongiorno Marina e tutti.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> !
> 
> è sicuro vero ? non lo avevo letto sino a ora.
> 
> Buongiorno Marina e tutti.


Buongiorno a tutti !!!!
si è sicuro.... avevo scritto che lei lavora partime tramite una lista speciale
soffre di una malattia cronica piuttosto seria che ha un nome impronunciabile


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti !!!!
> si è sicuro.... avevo scritto che lei lavora partime tramite una lista speciale
> soffre di una malattia cronica piuttosto seria che ha un nome impronunciabile



non lo avevo colto. scusa.

è un dato non da poco questo. nella lettura complessiva della situazione.


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Per ragioni di riservatezza piu di tanto non dico ma qui stessa cosa
Moglie che lavorava liste spec. Sino anno fa poi perso. Ha una malattia cronica che non la rende così autonoma
Questa cosa porta lui a dire non posso pur volendo, rinuncio a me stesso per non lasciarla sola
Non ci riuscirei nemmeno io a farlo 
Come si può anche solo pensarlo ?

Ma proprio in virtù di questo non riesco a descriverla male sta donna come sentito qui grassa non piacevole di aspetto ...anzi qsto e'uno dei motivi per cui mi sentivo merda e tanto di cappello a un affetto che ti porta a accettare e non mollare
Si ce stata sta storia con me lo so.
Può capitare x motivi diversi eravamo
Soli.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Per ragioni di riservatezza piu di tanto non dico ma qui stessa cosa
> Moglie che lavorava liste spec. Sino anno fa poi perso. Ha una malattia cronica che non la rende così autonoma
> Questa cosa porta lui a dire non posso pur volendo, rinuncio a me stesso per non lasciarla sola
> Non ci riuscirei nemmeno io a farlo
> ...


 Siamo umani....
 Io , ma nemmeno lui a quanto dice, si sente una merda, Non fa mancare nulla a lei e alla famiglia anche in termini affettivi... ma per quale motivo uno/a dovrebbe rinunciare a colmare certi vuoti? Rassegnarsi a nemmeno 50 anni a una vita senza slanci, senza passione  è triste.....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Per ragioni di riservatezza piu di tanto non dico ma qui stessa cosa
> Moglie che lavorava liste spec. Sino anno fa poi perso. Ha una malattia cronica che non la rende così autonoma
> *Questa cosa porta lui a dire non posso pur volendo, rinuncio a me stesso per non lasciarla sola*
> Non ci riuscirei nemmeno io a farlo
> ...


e .. se non erro sei stata tu a chiudere , a chiedergli di farsi da parte... Lui credo sarebbe stato ben disposto e felice di continuare ... Più o meno è la stessa storia.. chiamiamola situazione di comodo o come ti pare..ma è così... lui non decide di molllare , dovrei essere io a farlo...


----------



## Carola (15 Settembre 2012)

Si confermo
Posso anche capire lui
Me stessa non potevo piu


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ne ha parlato come ho scritto prima e non la considera affatto un soprammobile, se ne preoccupa, e occupa eccome... *ma non la ama più, così dice e secondo me è abbastanza evidente.. ma scusa tu vorresti avere un uomo accanto che non ti lascia, che magari ha il cuore e la testa altrove, che ti vuole bene come a una sorella, che rimane con te solo perchè  "gli fai pena"?..*( e in quel gli fai pena raccludo tutto anche la possibilità che rimanga sola )


Se non te ne accorgi non puoi saperlo.
Se dici che lui non le fa mancare nulla...come fa lei ad accorgersene?
Certe cose si mettono in chiaro, se ne parla...non si fa finta di nulla.


----------



## Marina60 (16 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Se non te ne accorgi non puoi saperlo.
> Se dici che lui non le fa mancare nulla...come fa lei ad accorgersene*?
> Certe cose si mettono in chiaro, se ne parla...non si fa finta di nulla.


Non le fa mancare nulla di quello che lei  ha bisogno evidentemente non le interessano altri aspetti....
Ognuno ha il proprio metro di giudizio e le proprie aspettative..Evidentemente le loro come coppia  sono come dire
" serene" Niente scossoni, niente litigi, niente passione e sesso... in effetti non litigano praticamente mai , a dire suo,
ognuno coltiva  i propri interessi e condividono la gestione della famiglia.(per...capirci escono per andare al cinema nella stessa città e ognuno va in una sala diversa a vedere un film diverso)  a loro sta bene così ? ottimo  ma il nocciolo della questione è.... io che c'azzecco ?  a volte mi sento un  accessorio.. funzionale ma non indispensabile:unhappy:


----------



## Marina60 (18 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non le fa mancare nulla di quello che lei  ha bisogno evidentemente non le interessano altri aspetti....
> Ognuno ha il proprio metro di giudizio e le proprie aspettative..Evidentemente le loro come coppia  sono come dire
> " serene" Niente scossoni, niente litigi, niente passione e sesso... in effetti non litigano praticamente mai , a dire suo,
> ognuno coltiva  i propri interessi e condividono la gestione della famiglia.(per...capirci escono per andare al cinema nella stessa città e ognuno va in una sala diversa a vedere un film diverso)  a loro sta bene così ? ottimo  ma il nocciolo della questione è.... io che c'azzecco ?  a volte mi sento un  accessorio.. funzionale ma non indispensabile:unhappy:


a precisa domanda : " ma non ti senti mai una merda? quando rientri a casa dopo essere stato con me, magari per due giorni ad esempio" LUi: serafico.. No, so bene che se venisse  fuori la castagna si alzerebbe un polverone ma a questo penserò a tempo debito.. Non l'ho mica cercata sai? mi è capitato e comunque io con lei vado d'accordo e non faccio mancare nulla a lei , alla famiglia... fondamentalmente sono felice...


----------



## Carola (18 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> a precisa domanda : " ma non ti senti mai una merda? quando rientri a casa dopo essere stato con me, magari per due giorni ad esempio" LUi: serafico.. No, so bene che se venisse fuori la castagna si alzerebbe un polverone ma a questo penserò a tempo debito.. Non l'ho mica cercata sai? mi è capitato e comunque io con lei vado d'accordo e non faccio mancare nulla a lei , alla famiglia... fondamentalmente sono felice...


scinde le due cose
siete due realtà distinte
ha bisogno di entrambe
non è l'unico/a

ce ne sono

a che forse, senza + figli piccoli, uno dovrebbe poi anche decidere
diciamo che cosi ha tutto
un po' ipocrita lo so ma visto da egoista quale è lui, probabilemnte ci sta
la moglie non lo attizza (non dico solo sessual) ma le vuole bene, è una compagna con cui ha fatto un percorso,
ma ha ancora bisogno di altro emozionalmente e tu sei (mi pare di capire) viva tanti interessi probabil piacente

credo però che qsto genere di uomini poi scelga di invecchiare con la compagna di sempre


quindi a te la scelta mi sa


----------



## Marina60 (18 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scinde le due cose
> siete due realtà distinte
> ha bisogno di entrambe
> non è l'unico/a
> ...


Non lo sapessi !!! lo so che sarò io a dover troncare....e lui accetterebbe senza batter ciglio...magari un pò gli dispiacerebbe ma comunque sia non è con me che vuole invecchiare, hai ragione da vendere Rosa...Da un pò però  riesco a viverla più serenamente, in modo più distaccato ,hai ragione ho tanti amici e interessi e anche qualche " corteggiatore" ( si dice ancora così?)...e in fondo mi godo solo  il suo lato migliore... Comincio a pensarla da amante insomma....e col tempo , guardandolo con occhi  meno offuscati  probabilmente comincerò  a vederlo in modo diverso...


----------



## Sabina_ (18 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non lo sapessi !!! lo so che sarò io a dover troncare....e lui accetterebbe senza batter ciglio...magari un pò gli dispiacerebbe ma comunque sia non è con me che vuole invecchiare, hai ragione da vendere Rosa...Da un pò però  riesco a viverla più serenamente, in modo più distaccato ,hai ragione ho tanti amici e interessi e anche qualche " corteggiatore" ( si dice ancora così?)...e in fondo mi godo solo  il suo lato migliore... Comincio a pensarla da amante insomma....e col tempo , guardandolo con occhi  meno offuscati  probabilmente comincerò  a vederlo in modo diverso...


Col tempo le cose cambiano.
"Il cuore muore di morte lenta. Perdendo ogni speranza come foglie. Finché un giorno non ce ne sono più. Nessuna speranza. Non rimane nulla."
Col tempo ti basterà sempre meno e pian piano lo lascerai andare.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scinde le due cose
> siete due realtà distinte
> ha bisogno di entrambe
> non è l'unico/a
> ...


...oh rosa3, mi sa che ti sei autorisposta.


----------



## Carola (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma ti dirò
Qste cose le ho sempre pensate
Un po' del mio extra
E un po' di me stessa
Stringi stringi E'La situaz piu comoda no?

Al max avessi avuto un attegg diverso vs queste evasioni potevo continuare così
Ti diro' dei due ultimam chi pressava e parlava di un domani era lui
Ma non ne vado fiera
Anzi mi sento pure un po' resp
L ho voluto decisamente io quest uomo inizialmente 
Non so spiegare 


Poi se e' amore vero si evolve
Parliamoci chiaro se no e'conodo bello avere tutto

Se si ha tanto di altro avere amante non e' male si sa
Basterebbe saperlo vivere
Io no brava


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *scinde le due cose
> siete due realtà distinte
> ha bisogno di entrambe
> non è l'unico/a
> ...


E'una prerogativa prettamente maschile , sopratutto in caso di tradimenti gli uomini, anche se innamorati, presi, infatuati, fate un pò voi, hanno la capacità di scindere le cose, di vivere serenamente su due binari paralleli senza grandi patemi d'animo. A volte invidio questa sua/loro " dote".


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Col tempo le cose cambiano.
> "Il cuore muore di morte lenta. Perdendo ogni speranza come foglie. Finché un giorno non ce ne sono più. Nessuna speranza. Non rimane nulla."
> *Col tempo ti basterà sempre meno e pian piano lo lascerai andare*.



So bene che non si può attraversare la sofferenza e uscirne indenni,ma credo anch'io che  sarà questa la fine di questa storia...e ad essere onesti fino in fondo, mi sono chiesta se questo mio perseverare non abbia a che fare anche con l'orgoglio ferito....ferito dalla consapevolezza di essere una sorta di ripiego a una vita coniugale non proprio entusiasmante, di essere sempre e comunque  la seconda scelta.... e a furia di leccarsi le ferite queste non si rimarginano, anzi rimangono aperte e sanguinanti.... Ecco mi metterò uno di quei collari a imbuto che si usano coi cani


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Io non ti vedo come un ripiego
Un complemento ? Non so
So solo che ste cose devono fare felici due persone
Se non così allora non hanno senso

Ma vicmsto che con tuo marito sei chiara ... Vivertela x quello
Che ti da qst storia senza pretese no?
Alla fine può essere bello senza le rotture classiche dei rapporti normali
Un giardino segreto 

Se chiuderla fosse peggio 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io non ti vedo come un ripiego
> *Un complemento* ? Non so
> So solo che ste cose devono fare felici due persone
> Se non così allora non hanno senso
> ...


Forse sono un pò egocentrica? ma essere complementare non è una delle mie  massime aspirazioni, non indispensabile  sia ben chiaro....


Ecco.... il giardino segreto  alla lunga diventa soffocante.... aria  anche il più intimo dei rapporti ha bisogno di aria, di essere contaminato dal resto del mondo....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> So bene che non si può attraversare la sofferenza e uscirne indenni,ma credo anch'io che sarà questa la fine di questa storia...e ad essere onesti fino in fondo, mi sono chiesta se questo mio perseverare non abbia a che fare anche con l'orgoglio ferito....ferito dalla consapevolezza di essere una sorta di ripiego a una vita coniugale non proprio entusiasmante, di essere sempre e comunque la seconda scelta.... e a furia di leccarsi le ferite queste non si rimarginano, anzi rimangono aperte e sanguinanti.... Ecco mi metterò uno di quei collari a imbuto che si usano coi cani


Non sei un ripiego, sei un'altra cosa.....
Non riesco a spiegartelo in un modo diverso.


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Forse sono un pò egocentrica? ma essere complementare non è una delle mie massime aspirazioni, non indispensabile sia ben chiaro....
> 
> 
> Ecco.... il giardino segreto alla lunga diventa soffocante.... aria anche il più intimo dei rapporti ha bisogno di aria, di essere contaminato dal resto del mondo....


e allora si mi sa che sei gia tanto fuori dal concetto di amante 
rapporto storia....
è diventata una cosa che vuoi viverti alla luce del sole ecc e lui no

magari ne avrebbe desiderio ma  non abbastanza da
il mio consiglio se così, è chiudila. di brutto.
tante storie finiscono così

la mia ex capa invece che mi ricorda te da come scrivi e x età vive così da 12 anni circa e mai e dico mai chiuderebbe
ragiona come il tuo lui ma anche il suo extra così
per cui la cosa fila benissimo

bisogna trovarsi se proprio deve essere
però vero anche che voi fate tatne cose insieme qste storie sono + sproadiche vedersi ecc
la vs è davvero uan relaz parallela se capisco bene

così è un attimo confondersi.capisco insomma
un abbraccio marina almeno hai avuto le palle di tirare fuori la verità


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sei un ripiego, sei un'altra cosa.....
> Non riesco a spiegartelo in un modo diverso.


io ci provai ma feci danni

forse complemento non è la parola giusta


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sei un ripiego, sei un'altra cosa.....
> Non riesco a spiegartelo in un modo diverso.


provaci...... so accusare i colpi :mrgreen:


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> e allora si mi sa che sei gia tanto fuori dal concetto di amante
> rapporto storia....
> è diventata una cosa che vuoi viverti alla luce del sole ecc e lui no
> 
> ...


Appunto....  ci vediamo spesso, ci sono delle settimane che passa più tempo con me che con sua moglie..anche perchè lei non condivide praticamente nessuno dei suoi interessi....è un tipo da divano e  reality shoow per capirci... Del resto ci siamo conosciuti in un contesto d'amicizia e gli amici , si sa, si scelgono anche in base a questi parametri...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> provaci...... so accusare i colpi :mrgreen:


No nessun colpo
Secondo me tu vorresti essere la moglie e devi accettare che non lo sarai mai.
Lui in questo momento ti sta dando il massimo che vuole darti. 
Quindi nessuna seconda scelta. Lui non sta facendo una classifica. Per lui esiste la moglie e esisti tu.
Con ruoli distinti.
Tu devi solo capire se quel ruolo a te far star bene o no.
Se non ti sta bene levati di torno, senza pretese e senza recriminazioni
Altrimenti goditi tutto quello che ti da.
Se ti fa star bene non c'è motivo che possa far pensare al fatto che tu ti debba stancare.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No nessun colpo
> Secondo me tu vorresti essere la moglie e devi accettare che non lo sarai mai.
> Lui in questo momento ti sta dando il massimo che vuole darti.
> Quindi nessuna seconda scelta. Lui non sta facendo una classifica. Per lui esiste la moglie e esisti tu.
> ...


Quoto


soprattutto il neretto



hai sempre le parole giuste farfalla


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> soprattutto il neretto
> ...


Buongiorno Annuccia tutto bene?


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No nessun colpo
> Secondo me tu vorresti essere la moglie e devi accettare che non lo sarai mai.
> Lui in questo momento ti sta dando il massimo che vuole darti.
> Quindi nessuna seconda scelta. Lui non sta facendo una classifica. Per lui esiste la moglie e esisti tu.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

O forse...

Neppure tu, Marina, lasceresti o desidereresti lasciare tuo marito.
Ma ti dà fastidio che lui, il tuo amante, non senta gli stessi tuoi desideri e tensioni, ogni tanto.
Forse, se qualche volta si fosse messo a dire "oh quanto sarebbe bello vivere assieme" ti saresti sentita appagata e rassicurata.

Può essere?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O forse...
> 
> Neppure tu, Marina, lasceresti o desidereresti lasciare tuo marito.
> Ma ti dà fastidio che lui, il tuo amante, non senta gli stessi tuoi desideri e tensioni, ogni tanto.
> ...


Ma non sarebbe peggio?
Che cavolo dici a fare una frase come questa se tanto in realtà quello che vuoi è vivere con tua moglie?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe peggio?
> Che cavolo dici a fare una frase come questa se tanto in realtà quello che vuoi è vivere con tua moglie?



Il peggio o il meglio dipende da cosa desidera e quali sono le debolezze delle persone coinvolte.

Se Marina si è sentita "umiliata" o messa in disparte dal vedere le scene di "intimità domestica" tra i due, a quella cena.
Se si sente un pò sottostimata a vedere che lui non desidera "di più".
Vedere gli stessi desideri in lui, anche se fosse chiarissimo che mai le cose potrebbero cambiare, allora forse si sentirebbe rassicurata e più contenta, e anche lei potrebbe andare avanti soddisfatta di come stanno le cose.

E' una ipotesi, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il peggio o il meglio dipende da cosa desidera e quali sono le debolezze delle persone coinvolte.
> 
> Se Marina si è sentita "umiliata" o messa in disparte dal vedere le scene di "intimità domestica" tra i due, a quella cena.
> Se si sente un pò sottostimata a vedere che lui non desidera "di più".
> ...


Ma è come dire raccontami un palla, sapendo che so che è una palla, ma mi fa star meglio della verità.....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Forse sono un pò egocentrica? ma essere complementare non è una delle mie  massime aspirazioni, non indispensabile  sia ben chiaro....
> 
> 
> Ecco.... *il giardino segreto  alla lunga diventa soffocante.*... aria  anche il più intimo dei rapporti ha bisogno di aria, di essere contaminato dal resto del mondo....




No il giardino segreto è un posto dove puoi sempre rifugiarti....


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O forse...
> *
> Neppure tu, Marina, lasceresti o desidereresti lasciare tuo marito.
> Ma ti dà fastidio che lui, il tuo amante, non senta gli stessi tuoi desideri e tensioni, ogni tanto.
> ...


IO ho  lasciato mio marito, viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche ma di fatto ci siamo chiariti e lui sa anche della mia storia con D.
<e sì è vero a volte quella sua  serenità mi dà fastidio, non vorrei che mi raccontasse balle no di certo ,  spesso mi ripete " ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima?" che significa per esteso " peccato perchè ora è troppo tardi  per un " noi",  ma che magari mi facesse sentire che gli manco quando  non siamo insieme o che preferirebbe. se potesse, in vacanza andarci con me... ma non è così.....lui ha davvero la capacità di godersi. in modo diverso le "sue donne"


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No il giardino segreto è un posto dove puoi sempre rifugiarti....


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> IO ho lasciato mio marito, viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche ma di fatto ci siamo chiariti e lui sa anche della mia storia con D.
> <e sì è vero a volte quella sua serenità mi dà fastidio, *non vorrei che mi raccontasse balle no di certo ,* spesso mi ripete " ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima?" che significa per esteso " peccato perchè ora è troppo tardi per un " noi", ma che magari mi facesse sentire che gli manco quando non siamo insieme o che preferirebbe. se potesse, in vacanza andarci con me... ma non è così.....lui ha davvero la capacità di godersi. in modo diverso le "sue donne"


E invece è quello che vuoi....pensaci
visto che la verità che ti dice non ti piace


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> IO ho lasciato mio marito, viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche ma di fatto ci siamo chiariti e lui sa anche della mia storia con D.
> <e sì è vero a volte quella sua serenità mi dà fastidio, non vorrei che mi raccontasse balle no di certo , spesso mi ripete " ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima?" che significa per esteso " peccato perchè ora è troppo tardi per un " noi", ma che magari mi facesse sentire che gli manco quando non siamo insieme o che preferirebbe. se potesse, in vacanza andarci con me... ma non è così.....*lui ha davvero la capacità di godersi. in modo diverso le "sue donne*"


Godersi? Io ti assicuro che se ami l'amante a casa fai una vita di merda. Siccome non credo sia il caso di sto sindacalista, io penso che è facile che, al di là di tutto, non è tutto st'amore da parte sua. Poi vedi tu.


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No nessun colpo
> Secondo me tu vorresti essere la moglie e devi accettare che non lo sarai mai.
> Lui in questo momento ti sta dando il massimo che vuole darti.
> Quindi nessuna seconda scelta. Lui non sta facendo una classifica. Per lui esiste la moglie e esisti tu.
> ...


E' proprio questo il nocciolo della questione ; mi fa star bene  e l'idea di rinunciare mi fa star male...ma poi ci sono i momenti in cui ; non posso ho promesso a mia moglie che la porto a far spese ; no questa domenica la passo in famiglia....e il ruolo mi sta stretto.....


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


infatti a me piaceva proprio quella cosa li
non pensavo ad un poi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il nocciolo della questione ; mi fa star bene e l'idea di rinunciare mi fa star male...ma poi ci sono i momenti in cui ; non posso ho promesso a mia moglie che la porto a far spese ; no questa domenica la passo in famiglia....e il ruolo mi sta stretto.....




E allora molla il colpo.........


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> IO ho lasciato mio marito, viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche ma di fatto ci siamo chiariti e lui sa anche della mia storia con D.
> <e sì è vero a volte quella sua serenità mi dà fastidio, non vorrei che mi raccontasse balle no di certo , spesso mi ripete " ma perchè non ci siamo conosciuti prima?" che significa per esteso " peccato perchè ora è troppo tardi per un " noi", ma che magari mi facesse sentire che gli manco quando non siamo insieme o che preferirebbe. se potesse, in vacanza andarci con me... ma non è così.....lui ha davvero la capacità di godersi. in modo diverso le "sue donne"


ma a me qualche volta lo disse ma io nn so
gli credevo questo si

ma dico io che serve dirlo se tanto nons arà cos x scelte nostre? è un controsenso no?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il nocciolo della questione ; mi fa star bene e l'idea di rinunciare mi fa star male...ma poi ci sono i momenti in cui ; non posso ho promesso a mia moglie che la porto a far spese ; no questa domenica la passo in famiglia....e il ruolo mi sta stretto.....



più passa il tempo e più invece che starti stretto ti strozza....

lascialo perdere....


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Godersi? Io ti assicuro che se ami l'amante a casa fai una vita di merda. Siccome non credo sia il caso di sto sindacalista, io penso che è facile che, al di là di tutto, non è tutto st'amore da parte sua. Poi vedi tu.*


*
*

un amica comune mi dice spesso...... quando sono frustrata.... Non lo ammetterà mai, per carattere , per non illuderti, e per altri mille motivi, ma  lui ci sta male quanto te.. altrochè ! mah !


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il nocciolo della questione ; mi fa star bene e l'idea di rinunciare mi fa star male...ma poi ci sono i momenti in cui ; non posso ho promesso a mia moglie che la porto a far spese ; no questa domenica la passo in famiglia....e il ruolo mi sta stretto.....


ma davvero? se hai una vita piena ecc trovati altre cose non ar dipendere d alui la tua felicità


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> un amica comune mi dice spesso...... quando sono frustrata.... Non lo ammetterà mai, per carattere , per non illuderti, e per altri mille motivi, ma lui ci sta male quanto te.. altrochè ! mah !


Hai mai pensato che l'amica te lo dice proprio perchè ti vede frustrata? Ed hai mai pensato che se anche fosse la tua amica potrebbe sbagliarsi? E hai mai pensato che i sindacalisti sono una razzaccia (opinione personalissima)?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è come dire raccontami un palla, sapendo che so che è una palla, ma mi fa star meglio della verità.....



Ma sottovaluti la capacità umana di credere a una finzione. Credere sinceramente a quella che si sa essere una finzione.

E cmq, non dovrebbe essere necessariamente una finzione.
Lui potrebbe averle risposto "ci sono desideri che mi tengo chiusi dentro per non farci del male", avrebbe potuto pensarlo davvero, non sarebbe stata finzione.

Proprio recentemente ho sentito addirittura due uomini, adulti, sposati da tanto, con figli, con amanti da anni, che hanno chiuso con l'amante e sono rimasti in famiglia, anche desiderando e sospirando per un nuovo inizio. 
A me non avevano motivo di mentire, non ho alcunchè di sessuale o sentimentale in corso con loro.


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma davvero? se hai una vita piena ecc trovati altre cose non ar dipendere d alui la tua felicità



me lo dico spesso... e lo sto mettendo in pratica....
e lui... diventa improvvisamente più disponibile....
storia di oggi : ho un  voucer ( roba di lavoro ) per un week-end  Giusto ieri gli ho chiesto se gli va di venire con me ad ottobre e lui " non so che scuse inventarmi , magari più tardi ecc ecc.... io.  serena  ok  nessun problema ... io ci vado  stamattina mi arriva un sms : prenota pure.....


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che l'amica te lo dice proprio perchè ti vede frustrata? Ed hai mai pensato che se anche fosse la tua amica potrebbe sbagliarsi? E hai mai pensato che i sindacalisti sono una razzaccia (opinione personalissima)?



Io so solo che con lei. l'unica che sa della nostra storia, lui si confida ..... in quanto ai sindacalisti.... non hai tutti i torti


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> me lo dico spesso... e lo sto mettendo in pratica....
> e lui... diventa improvvisamente più disponibile....
> storia di oggi : ho un voucer ( roba di lavoro ) per un week-end Giusto ieri gli ho chiesto se gli va di venire con me ad ottobre e lui " non so che scuse inventarmi , magari più tardi ecc ecc.... io. serena ok nessun problema ... io ci vado stamattina mi arriva un sms : prenota pure.....


si la vs è davvero storia al limite
io non ci sarei mai andata x dire anche qnd me lo aveva proposto

è uan relazione a tutti gli effetti la vs e capisco al tua devastazione allora

lui però fammi dire
bel paraculo:angelo:


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si la vs è davvero storia al limite
> io non ci sarei mai andata x dire anche qnd me lo aveva proposto
> 
> è uan relazione a tutti gli effetti la vs e capisco al tua devastazione allora
> ...


.....diciamo che se la cava..... io gli ho risposto: bene ... a dire il vero mi hai spiazzata per il tono e perchè non ci speravo.... e lui : da me un rifiuto ? ma quando mai ? l'amore mio ordina e io obbedisco ! 
paraculo si


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sottovaluti la capacità umana di credere a una finzione. Credere sinceramente a quella che si sa essere una finzione.
> 
> E cmq, non dovrebbe essere necessariamente una finzione.
> Lui potrebbe averle risposto *"ci sono desideri che mi tengo chiusi dentro per non farci del male*", avrebbe potuto pensarlo davvero, non sarebbe stata finzione.
> ...


sono in disaccordo su tutto mi spiace
Il grassetto mi sa di film romantico di quart'ordine, quelli che amo guardare e piangere ma che so che sono finzioni.
Sospirano e desiderano una cosa e fanno l'esatto contrario per mille motivi che reputano più importanti di quel nuovo inizio. Alla fine si sceglie la cosa che si predilige.


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono in disaccordo su tutto mi spiace
> Il grassetto mi sa di film romantico di quart'ordine, quelli che amo guardare e piangere ma che so che sono finzioni.
> Sospirano e desiderano una cosa e fanno l'esatto contrario per mille motivi che reputano più importanti di quel nuovo inizio. Alla fine si sceglie la cosa che si predilige.


No aspetta
Ci sono s tuaz e situaz x me
X me la serentia dia ltri/e può venire anche prima del grande amore/passione
Davvero lo penso
Sarò fatta male io

Qsto sempre se qsta serenità non ti fa stare poi così male
quindi la prediligi
si alla fine il tuo discorso torna
so confusa:confuso:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> No aspetta
> Ci sono s tuaz e situaz x me
> X me la serentia dia ltri/e può venire anche prima del grande amore/passione
> Davvero lo penso
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono in disaccordo su tutto mi spiace
> Il grassetto mi sa di film romantico di quart'ordine, quelli che amo guardare e piangere ma che so che sono finzioni.
> Sospirano e desiderano una cosa e fanno l'esatto contrario per mille motivi che reputano più importanti di quel nuovo inizio. *Alla fine si sceglie la cosa che si predilige*.


Eppure, ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che si esprimono in maniera fiorita, o romantica, o adolescenziale se vuoi.
Io parlo così. Quando sento così, ovviamente 
Fa parte di me, del mio modo di vivere la vita. Così come vado in giro con corone di fiori tra i capelli in primavera.

Sul grassetto... direi che alla fine *si sceglie la cosa che ti fa stare meglio*.
Che ti fa stare meglio *tutto considerato*. Considerato l'amore che puoi sentire per l'amante, e la stanchezza e freddezza per tua moglie, ma anche le promesse fatte, gli anni passati a crescere con lei e a costruire con lei quello che sei ora. Considerato il pensiero, sincero, che la donna che stai amando è davvero speciale, davvero, e che davvero vorresti stare con lei ogni giorno. E considerato i figli, che non ti avrebbero più quei giorni.
Considerato la gioia che sospiri, e il senso di responsabilità, e la sofferenza a lasciare al tua famiglia, e i sensi di colpa, e tutto.

Alla fine, la tua scelta pesa quello che è importante per te.

Ma che un uomo possa stare con la moglie, e amare la sua amante, e tirare fuori frasi da adolescente. Bè, può non fare al caso tuo, quell'uomo, ma per esistere, esiste eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure, ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che si esprimono in maniera fiorita, o romantica, o adolescenziale se vuoi.
> Io parlo così. Quando sento così, ovviamente
> Fa parte di me, del mio modo di vivere la vita. Così come vado in giro con corone di fiori tra i capelli in primavera.
> 
> ...


Non ho dubbi che esista, anzi credo che siano la maggioranza..........Fortunatamente non li ho incontrati. Io misuro le parole e a frasi di quel tipo faccio seguire i fatti. Se so che i fatti non seguiranno mai evito di esprimermi così.
Parli con una la regina delle romanticone, ripeto piango davanti a un film, adoro stare in situazione sdolcinate e romantiche. Sulle frasi da adolescente, possa anche capirle basta che vengano valutate proprio per quello che sono, frasi da adolescenti ma quando riappoggi i piedini per terra ti accorgi che siamo adulti.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi che esista, anzi credo che siano la maggioranza..........Fortunatamente non li ho incontrati. Io misuro le parole e a frasi di quel tipo faccio seguire i fatti. Se so che i fatti non seguiranno mai evito di esprimermi così.
> Parli con una la regina delle romanticone, ripeto piango davanti a un film, adoro stare in situazione sdolcinate e romantiche. Sulle frasi da adolescente, possa anche capirle basta che vengano valutate proprio per quello che sono, frasi da adolescenti ma quando riappoggi i piedini per terra ti accorgi che siamo adulti.



Al di là della morale, ok?

Io sono un uomo sposato da tipo 25 anni, ho 50 anni, 2 figli ancora piccoli. Con mia moglie va così così, ci siamo sposati giovani, poca esperienza, etc etc.
Incontro questa donna, e scopro che ha tutte le qualità che mi sono mancate in questi anni.
Con lei posso, che so, andare a spasso mentre mia moglie è pantofolaia. Questa è dolce mentre mia moglie è un sergente dei marines.
Mi innamoro. Tra l'altro sono in una fase della vita dove mi dico "ora o mai più".

Ma guardo mia moglie e i miei figli, la casa costruita con tanti sacrifici, mi ricordo di tutte le volte che mia moglie mi ha sostenuto.

E la mollo lì come una scarpa vecchia adesso? Per vivermi una seconda giovinezza?

Ok, sono abbastanza egoista da non volere rinunciare ai miei incontri con l'amante, da godermeli. E sono altrettanto egoista da cercare di non lasciarmi andare con lei, da non esprimerle il mio affetto, il mio desiderio, il mio amore.

Fin quando lei non mi dice che vuole di più.

Stella mia, potrei pensare, questa è la verità. Vorrei ma non me la sento. Ti voglio ma non mi schiodo da qua. Sono innamorato ma non avrei mai e poi mai il coraggio di dire a mia moglie che la lascio, lei e i piccoli.
Vorrei piuttosto averti incontrato prima, e averti riconosciuto.
Stella mia, sono un uomo incasinato, non posso chiederti nulla, ma spero tanto che tu me lo regali lo stesso...


A 'sto punto l'amante può decidere di lasciarlo. Ovvio.
Certo che se, metticaso, pure lei è sposata, può pure decidere di continuare così.


----------



## Carola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là della morale, ok?
> 
> Io sono un uomo sposato da tipo 25 anni, ho 50 anni, 2 figli ancora piccoli. Con mia moglie va così così, ci siamo sposati giovani, poca esperienza, etc etc.
> Incontro questa donna, e scopro che ha tutte le qualità che mi sono mancate in questi anni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là della morale, ok?
> 
> Io sono un uomo sposato da tipo 25 anni, ho 50 anni, 2 figli ancora piccoli. Con mia moglie va così così, ci siamo sposati giovani, poca esperienza, etc etc.
> Incontro questa donna, e scopro che ha tutte le qualità che mi sono mancate in questi anni.
> ...



Il grassetto è dire in soldoni quello che dico io: ok ci sei sei importante ma qualcosa/qualcuno/sti cazzi è più importante per me. Se mi oblighi a una scelta NON scelgo te.

Il rosso sarebbe apprezzabilissimo senza citare prima il grassetto


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è dire in soldoni quello che dico io: ok ci sei sei importante ma qualcosa/qualcuno/sti cazzi è più importante per me. Se mi oblighi a una scelta NON scelgo te.
> 
> Il rosso sarebbe apprezzabilissimo senza citare prima il grassetto



Ok.
Ma immaginati che tu, sposata e senza intenzione di mollare tuo marito, cmq per le tue proprie fragilità e insicurezze ti senti smarrita a vederti, magari, come un utile strumento.
Sapere che in lui ci sono questi sentimenti, queste pulsioni, potrebbe essere, in questo caso, un aiuto, per te e per come ti senti.


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma immaginati che tu, sposata e senza intenzione di mollare tuo marito, cmq per le tue proprie fragilità e insicurezze ti senti smarrita a vederti, magari, come un utile strumento.
> *Sapere che in lui ci sono questi sentimenti, queste pulsioni, potrebbe essere, in questo caso, un aiuto, per te e per come ti senti*.



oppure è preferibile non esternare per non creare illusioni....


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là della morale, ok?
> 
> Io sono un uomo sposato da tipo 25 anni, ho 50 anni, 2 figli ancora piccoli. Con mia moglie va così così, ci siamo sposati giovani, poca esperienza, etc etc.
> Incontro questa donna, e scopro che ha tutte le qualità che mi sono mancate in questi anni.
> ...


E' lui.........  almeno è quello che io percepisco....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma immaginati che tu, sposata e senza intenzione di mollare tuo marito, cmq per le tue proprie fragilità e insicurezze ti senti smarrita a vederti, magari, come un utile strumento.
> Sapere che in lui ci sono questi sentimenti, queste pulsioni, potrebbe essere, in questo caso, un aiuto, per te e per come ti senti.


Ma io non mi sentirei uno strumento.
Nessuno mette in dubbio i sentimenti, il problema è quali sentimenti........
Se vuoi stare al primo posto, se vuoi sentirti dire ti amo, nel caso di Marina parti con il piede sbagliato. Se non sai accettare che non esiste una classifica tra te e sua moglie (famiglia, interessi, sti cazzi....) ti fai solo del male e secondo me non vale la pena viverla, tutto qui


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sentirei uno strumento.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio i sentimenti, il problema è quali sentimenti........
> Se vuoi stare al primo posto, *se vuoi sentirti dire ti amo*, nel caso di Marina parti con il piede sbagliato. Se non sai accettare che non esiste una classifica tra te e sua moglie (famiglia, interessi, sti cazzi....) ti fai solo del male e secondo me non vale la pena viverla, tutto qui


 gli ho chiesto di non farlo più... così per riposizionarmi

e comunque non si tratta di  classifiche ... so bene che  che non c'è competizione ma , pur non essendo mai stata gelosa, mi ritrovo a esserlo, non della moglie in se ma del tempo delle piccole cose che a me sono negate... come ad esempio dover decidere quel ristorante o l'altro non in base al menù ma alle probabilità di incontrare o meno qualcuno che lo conosca.... sono dettagli  lo so  che alla lunga infastidiscono...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> gli ho chiesto di non farlo più... così per riposizionarmi
> 
> e comunque non si tratta di  classifiche ... so bene che  che non c'è competizione ma , pur non essendo mai stata gelosa, mi ritrovo a esserlo, non della moglie in se ma del tempo delle piccole cose che a me sono negate... come ad esempio dover decidere quel ristorante o l'altro non in base al menù ma alle probabilità di incontrare o meno qualcuno che lo conosca.... sono dettagli  lo so  che alla lunga infastidiscono...


e l'hai scoperto a 52 anni?

io n'ideuzza me l'ero fatta gia' da prima sul ruolo e lo spazio che se dedica all'amante...


----------



## Marina60 (19 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e l'hai scoperto a 52 anni?
> 
> io n'ideuzza me l'ero fatta gia' da prima sul ruolo e lo spazio che se dedica all'amante...


N'ideuzza dici ? certo ma sai com'è.......


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> gli ho chiesto di non farlo più... così per riposizionarmi
> 
> e comunque non si tratta di  classifiche ... so bene che  che non c'è competizione ma , pur non essendo mai stata gelosa, mi ritrovo a esserlo, non della moglie in se ma del tempo delle piccole cose che a me sono negate... come ad esempio dover decidere quel ristorante o l'altro non in base al menù ma alle probabilità di incontrare o meno qualcuno che lo conosca.... sono dettagli  lo so  che alla lunga infastidiscono...



Se tu non fossi libera peró non ti infastidirebbero ....
da quando è cominciato questo fastidio...?
Spero non da quando tu ti sei sentita libera...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

:quoto:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sentirei uno strumento.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio i sentimenti, il problema è quali sentimenti........
> Se vuoi stare al primo posto, se vuoi sentirti dire ti amo, nel caso di Marina parti con il piede sbagliato. Se non sai accettare che non esiste una classifica tra te e sua moglie (famiglia, interessi, sti cazzi....) ti fai solo del male e secondo me non vale la pena viverla, tutto qui


----------



## Marina60 (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se tu non fossi libera peró non ti infastidirebbero ....
> da quando è cominciato questo fastidio...?
> Spero non da quando tu ti sei sentita libera...


no.... da prima , molto prima.....


----------



## Eliade (23 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> me lo dico spesso... e lo sto mettendo in pratica....
> e lui... diventa improvvisamente più disponibile....
> storia di oggi : ho un  voucer ( roba di lavoro ) per un week-end  Giusto ieri gli ho chiesto se gli va di venire con me ad ottobre e lui " non so che scuse inventarmi , magari più tardi ecc ecc.... io.  serena  ok  nessun problema ... io ci vado  stamattina mi arriva un sms : prenota pure.....


Un sabato e domenica? 
E che scusa si è inventato?


----------



## Marina60 (23 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Un sabato e domenica*?
> E che scusa si è inventato?


No stavolta non è un sabato e domenica..(ho sbagliato io a parlare di week end).. e si è inventato un corso di aggiornamento...
ma le altre volte si, con la scusa della montagna..


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sentirei uno strumento.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio i sentimenti, il problema è quali sentimenti........
> Se vuoi stare al primo posto, se vuoi sentirti dire ti amo, nel caso di Marina parti con il piede sbagliato. Se non sai accettare che non esiste una classifica tra te e sua moglie (famiglia, interessi, sti cazzi....) ti fai solo del male e secondo *me non vale la pena viverla, tutto qu*i



vedi farfalla, se ci mettiamo nei panni di lui, meglio averla per metà che non averla per nulla.


e poi chissà..magari la moglie sa tutto e fa finta di nulla e acconsente perchè per tante ragioni preferisce cosi.

i


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Ma io mi stavo mettendi nei panni di lei. Che a lui vada bene mi sembra scontato


----------



## Marina60 (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vedi farfalla, se ci mettiamo nei panni di lui, meglio averla per metà che non averla per nulla.
> 
> *
> e poi chissà..magari la moglie sa tutto e fa finta di nulla e acconsente perchè per tante ragioni preferisce cosi.*
> ...


No , non lo sa di certo.... che poi voglia non vedere è un'altra storia....Sicuramente i campanelli d'allarme ci sono tutti... in primis tutte queste uscite serali. e non, per non parlare della frequenza con cui va " in montagna "....


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No , non lo sa di certo...*. che poi voglia non vedere è un'altra storia.*...Sicuramente i campanelli d'allarme ci sono tutti... in primis tutte queste uscite serali. e non, per non parlare della frequenza con cui va " in montagna "....



ciao marina. questo ho detto.


----------



## Marina60 (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ciao marina. questo ho detto.


 si... è un atteggiamento che ho notato  in alcune coppie....ma credimi NON sanno di non  voler sapere...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

ti credo Marina.


----------



## Marina60 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa, può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
ora massacratemi pure......


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa, può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
> ora massacratemi pure......


Ma no ma cosa dici...nessun massacro...
Poi cosa vuoi stasera sono ubriaco...e mi sono rimpinzato di polenta e osei...

Esiste in ogni cosa lati positivi e negativi...
COme dire ogni lavoro ha le sue....

Quindi anche ad essere l'altra ci saranno vantaggi e svantaggi...

Per esempio, mia giovine amica, un giorno uno mi fa...Eh però che vita che fai...tu conte...lavori tutte le domeniche...e io pronto a lui...si ma per tutto il resto della settimana io riposo no?

Mi guardò con odio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no ma cosa dici...nessun massacro...
> Poi cosa vuoi stasera sono ubriaco...e mi sono rimpinzato di polenta e osei...
> 
> Esiste in ogni cosa lati positivi e negativi...
> ...


come ho fatto a non accorgermene prima della profondità e del rigore intellettuale di questi post e di quest'uomo?
ormai ho visto la luce, sei il mio faro nella nebbia!
il tuo angelo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ho fatto a non accorgermene prima della profondità e del rigore intellettuale di questi post e di quest'uomo?
> ormai ho visto la luce, sei il mio faro nella nebbia!
> il tuo angelo


Mi spiace non mi cucchi...

Ascolta con attenzione questa musica...

Addio Angelo....

[video=youtube;eZNB1U5Dgvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZNB1U5Dgvo[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa, può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
> ora massacratemi pure......


un pensiero molto onorevole da vecchio guerriero!

ricordare il passato e richiamarlo con qualche escamontage non fa che bene al proprio e altrui alter ego, del quale spesso ci dimentichiamo. sono i piccoli momenti di intimità che nessuno ci potrà rubare neanche se fosse onnipotente, e vivere bene richiede anche raccogliere queste piccole soddisfazioni in culo a tutto e tutti


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa, può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
> ora massacratemi pure......


Non ci pensare dai....

sinceramente non so come si possano avere due facce ...
e soprattutto riuscire a mantenerle...
io non mi fiderei di una persona cosi....
capiscimi, starei attenta...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace non mi cucchi...
> 
> Ascolta con attenzione questa musica...
> 
> ...


perchè mi rifiuti adesso?
ti chiedo scusa dai...
non volevo
anni e anni a detestarti e non vedevo quello che mi stava davanti
un uomo di così spessore e io non me ne sono accorto
ma il tuo organo melo fai suonare?
il tuo angelo
PS:che musica meravigliosa...si vede che sei un uomo con una sensibilità non comune


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ci pensare dai....
> 
> *sinceramente non so come si possano avere due facce ...
> e soprattutto riuscire a mantenerle...
> ...




A volte me lo chiedo anch'io.... io non ce l'ho fatta.... non a  lungo e in ogni caso  ero piuttosto maldestra... persino il cane si era  accorto in casa che c'era qualcosa che non andava...  credo dipenda anche dal  fatto che  il mio matrimonio era in crisi,  avevamo dei grossi problemi si ma .. prima eravamo una coppia a tutti gli effetti e io, più di lui ho  fatto il can can prima di  arrendermi.... a quel punto la trasformazione  era più che palese. Così a naso e conoscendolo da prima della nostra  storia, per loro la cosa è diversa... si sono adattati senza grandi  patemi d'animo  , senza comunicare, recriminare ..alla trasformazione   come se fosse del tutto naturale smettere di essere una coppia  e  diventare una solida, questo sì, SPA.Loro hanno una figlia ancora  adolescente che amano , una serie di debiti da onorare....interessi  diversi, se non opposti.... in poche parole ho la sensazione che tutto  sommato vada bene così.... Non mi risulta che lei si lamenti delle sue  frequenti assenze, delle domeniche da sola...a patto che una su due gli  lasci la macchina....un buon contratto di solidarietà insomma. Forse a  lei non manca quella complicità, quell'intimità che fa la differenza...  le basta essere un punto fermo nella società..a questo punto  non credo  debba fingere poi più di tanto...certo racconta qualche balla....ma  spesso nemmeno gli chiede dove va e con chi... Dal canto  suo  lui è  consapevole che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone si ritroverebbe col culo  per terra.. in tutti i sensi.
E' una magra consolazione lo so ma io sento che è con me.. anche quando non può ..
e riguardo allo stare attenta...... Non c'è pericolo temo  di ritrovarmi nei panni di una compagna ufficiale....e  ho la presunzione di dire che io me ne accorgerei.... non sono una che si accontenta ... ne sa qualcosa mio marito ( ex )


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa, può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
> ora massacratemi pure......


Massacrarti mai, ma rispondere per le rime si, per quello che serve.

Bellissimo quello che hai scritto, di una profondità che si nota quanto sia sincera. Si e' bello tutto ciò, bello non pensare alla persona che si ama chiamandola al cell e dicendogli amore hai pagato la bolletta, e lui sentendosi chiamare non per un pensiero a lui, ma alla rottura di minchia della bolletta dice, si gioia mia l'ho pagata, ma domani che è sabato niente ristorante con gli amici altrimenti non arriviamo a fine mese. 
Mi fermo qua ok ? Grazie per la lettura e per l'interessamento. chi volesse aiutare con bonifico bancario, sono ad attendere in M.P . nsi sa mai qualche allocco me lo fa sto bonifico.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> A volte me lo chiedo anch'io.... io non ce l'ho fatta.... non a lungo e in ogni caso ero piuttosto maldestra... persino il cane si era accorto in casa che c'era qualcosa che non andava... credo dipenda anche dal fatto che il mio matrimonio era in crisi, avevamo dei grossi problemi si ma .. prima eravamo una coppia a tutti gli effetti e io, più di lui ho fatto il can can prima di arrendermi.... a quel punto la trasformazione era più che palese. Così a naso e conoscendolo da prima della nostra storia, per loro la cosa è diversa... si sono adattati senza grandi patemi d'animo , senza comunicare, recriminare ..alla trasformazione come se fosse del tutto naturale smettere di essere una coppia e diventare una solida, questo sì, SPA.Loro hanno una figlia ancora adolescente che amano , una serie di debiti da onorare....interessi diversi, se non opposti.... in poche parole ho la sensazione che tutto sommato vada bene così.... Non mi risulta che lei si lamenti delle sue frequenti assenze, delle domeniche da sola...a patto che una su due gli lasci la macchina....un buon contratto di solidarietà insomma. Forse a lei non manca quella complicità, quell'intimità che fa la differenza... le basta essere un punto fermo nella società..a questo punto non credo debba fingere poi più di tanto...certo racconta qualche balla....ma spesso nemmeno gli chiede dove va e con chi... Dal canto suo lui è consapevole che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone si ritroverebbe col culo per terra.. in tutti i sensi.
> E' una magra consolazione lo so ma io sento che è con me.. anche quando non può ..
> e riguardo allo stare attenta...... Non c'è pericolo temo di ritrovarmi nei panni di una compagna ufficiale....e ho la presunzione di dire che io me ne accorgerei.... non sono una che si accontenta ... ne sa qualcosa mio marito ( ex )


Ciao Marina...ma che brutta situazione...grazie a Dio io me ne tengo lontano,deve essere solo un gioco,senza sentimenti,per me le altre sono il nulla. .con tanti uomini single,perche' correre dietro a chi ha moglie e figli??.
E poi mi permetto di aprirvi gli occhi..e'super ovvio che la moglie del tuo amante,a sua volta.ha chi la consola.e'se addirittura,vi vedete la domenica....fanno la gara delle corna piu'lunghe.
Poi saro'tordo io..ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di chi e'di un'altro/a???..sei sola la novita'..chissa'quante balle ti bevi.
non volermene eh....


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Marina...ma che brutta situazione...grazie a Dio io me ne tengo lontano,deve essere solo un gioco,senza sentimenti,per me le altre sono il nulla. .con tanti uomini single,perche' correre dietro a chi ha moglie e figli??.
> E poi mi permetto di aprirvi gli occhi..e'super ovvio che la moglie del tuo amante,a sua volta.ha chi la consola.e'se addirittura,vi vedete la domenica....fanno la gara delle corna piu'lunghe.
> Poi saro'tordo io..ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di chi e'di un'altro/a???..*sei sola la novita'*..chissa'quante balle ti bevi.
> non volermene eh....



lothar caro....non tutti ragioniamo con la tua testa..tu tradisci con leggerezza...e pur non approvando il tuo stile di vita,ammetto che lo fai bene...

può capitare di innamorarsi dell'uomo di un'altra...eccome...specie se sei single o se il tuo non lo ami più...
così come ci si può innamorare di un'altra anche dopo 30 anni di matrimonio eh?
siamo esseri umani ricordatelo...
se fossimo tutti dotati di interruttore on-off come te questo forum vedrebbe poche lacrime e piagnistei....

però cara marina alle volte una persona può anche credere di esserlo....
15/16 anni fa...stavo con una persona meravigliosa....
l'ho tradite per mesi...
non mi mancava nulla..ma il tizio della palestra in qualche modo completava la mia esistenza..
non ti nego che ho avuto anche qualche dubbio..
beh sai quando questo dubbio scomparve?
quando il mio compagno scoprii tutto..
in quel preciso istante mi pentii amaramente di aver fatto quel che ho fatto..
avrei voluto tornare indietro ...mi fu chiaro cosa volevo...ma era troppo tardi....(peggio per me...ok)
lui mi perdonò...ma fu un inferno cmq....
be ho perso la persona più bella del mondo...una persona che resterà sempre per me un grosso rimpianto....

avrei potuto andare dall'altro..ERO SOLA ORMAI...
ma di quell'altro davvero non me ne importava piu nulla....
questa chiaramente è una mia testimonianzxa...per dimostrare che alle volte si crede in quelcosa che però è solo effimero....



cmq marina stai su...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lothar caro....non tutti ragioniamo con la tua testa..tu tradisci con leggerezza...e pur non approvando il tuo stile di vita,ammetto che lo fai bene...
> 
> può capitare di innamorarsi dell'uomo di un'altra...eccome...specie se sei single o se il tuo non lo ami più...
> così come ci si può innamorare di un'altra anche dopo 30 anni di matrimonio eh?
> ...


Quindi Anna tu hai un passato di traditrice? Apperò.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lothar caro....non tutti ragioniamo con la tua testa..tu tradisci con leggerezza...e pur non approvando il tuo stile di vita,ammetto che lo fai bene...
> 
> può capitare di innamorarsi dell'uomo di un'altra...eccome...specie se sei single o se il tuo non lo ami più...
> così come ci si può innamorare di un'altra anche dopo 30 anni di matrimonio eh?
> ...


 per quel che mi riguarda io non ho rimpianti ho chiuso un matrimonio che  si stava trascinando nella tristezza... voglio bene a mio marito... ma non tornerei indietro e non importa se e quando con D le cose evolveranno...
LUi.... non so..... a me da l'impressione che rimanga per tutta una serie di motivi, nobili e meno nobili.. ma non certo perchè ne è ancora innamorato


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda io non ho rimpianti ho chiuso un matrimonio che si stava trascinando nella tristezza... voglio bene a mio marito... ma non tornerei indietro e non importa se e quando con D le cose evolveranno...
> LUi.... non so..... a me da l'impressione che rimanga per tutta una serie di motivi, nobili e meno nobili.. ma non certo *perchè ne è ancora innamorato*


questo può saperlo solo lui.....
non vogliao affatto scoraggiarti per carità...
ma un uomo che sta con una donna non amandola è solo da disprezzare...
e poi la moglie mica è scema....
fin ora non ha scoperto nulla perchè si fida poveretta...
ma se il tuo uomo non ti vuole può ingannarti per un po...poi anche una cretina se ne rende conto....
e se lui vuole realmente te può fingere fino ad un certo punto..poi cade...

non siamo padroni di noi stessi al 100%


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda io non ho rimpianti ho chiuso un matrimonio che si stava trascinando nella tristezza... voglio bene a mio marito... ma non tornerei indietro e non importa se e quando con D le cose evolveranno...
> LUi.... non so..... a me da l'impressione che rimanga per tutta una serie di motivi, nobili e meno nobili.. ma non certo perchè ne è ancora innamorato



scusa Marina ma ti bevi tutto??magari ti racconta che con la moglie non fa piu'sesso...ahahahhah...di la verita'dai....


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lothar caro....non tutti ragioniamo con la tua testa..tu tradisci con leggerezza...e pur non approvando il tuo stile di vita,ammetto che lo fai bene...
> 
> può capitare di innamorarsi dell'uomo di un'altra...eccome...specie se sei single o se il tuo non lo ami più...
> così come ci si può innamorare di un'altra anche dopo 30 anni di matrimonio eh?
> ...


ossignur.bastava un_ mi piaceva.
_completare un'esistenza con un po' di ginnastica da camera è dura:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo può saperlo solo lui.....


Magari non lo sa neanche lui, invece.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur.bastava un_ mi piaceva.
> _completare un'esistenza con un po' di ginnastica da camera è dura:mrgreen:



a me non mi paiceva semplicemente...
non so minerva..ma non riuscivo a fare a meno di lui....
certo non voglio affatto giustificarmi....
ho creduto di esserne innamorata...ma non lo ero...
ma ci ho creduto
non so se mi sono spiegata...


alle volte devi sbattere la testa al muro prima di credere che faccia male...mettiamola così....

ho pagato...l'ho perduto...

questa storia mi rattrista sempre anche a distanza di anni.....
è stat tutta colpa mia....lui ha cercato di resistere...lui mi amava ancora...
io invece di farlo aggrappare a me..l'ho lasciato cadere...

indegna.....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Annù, la cosa di te e del tizio della palestra è carina, però molto poco originale...apprezzo comunque il tentativo, o meglio, l'intento.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

a parte che non si capisce perché si dovrebbe essere originali.cosa apprezzi e perchè?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque Annù, la cosa di te e del tizio della palestra è carina, però molto poco originale...apprezzo comunque il tentativo, o meglio, l'intento.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che non si capisce perché si dovrebbe essere originali.cosa apprezzi e perchè?


Come perchè? Tu ne fai una missione, e me lo chiedi pure? Comunque: apprezzo la volontà di aiutare la nostra amica innamorata del sindacalista (gente di merda per definizione) sposato. La apprezzo perchè, dopotutto, sono un buon samaritano. Oggi che cucini?


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

cicuta, pensavo di invitarti a pranzo:mrgreen:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come perchè? Tu ne fai una missione, e me lo chiedi pure? Comunque: apprezzo la volontà di aiutare la nostra amica innamorata del sindacalista (*gente di merda per definizione*) sposato. La apprezzo perchè, dopotutto, sono un buon samaritano. *Oggi che cucini*?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cicuta, pensavo di invitarti a pranzo:mrgreen:


Ma se mi riempiresti di coccole e bacini.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Marina...ma che brutta situazione...grazie a Dio io me ne tengo lontano,deve essere solo un gioco,senza sentimenti,per me le altre sono il nulla. .con tanti uomini single*,perche' correre dietro a chi ha moglie e figli??.*
> E poi mi permetto di aprirvi gli occhi..e'super ovvio che la moglie del tuo amante,a sua volta.ha chi la consola.e'se addirittura,vi vedete la domenica....fanno la gara delle corna piu'lunghe.
> Poi saro'tordo io..ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di chi e'di un'altro/a???..sei sola la novita'..chissa'quante balle ti bevi.
> non volermene eh....


Io non ho corso dietro  a nessuno.... ci siamo incontrati, conosciuti e innamorati.....e in quanto alle balle.... quando ti denudi ( in senso lato eh ? ) certe cose le senti....

ps  ci vediamo  anche la domenica perchè  condividiamo la stessa passione  che lui ha sempre coltivato, e lei non l'ha mai seguito; la montagna
e   no  credimi sulla parola.... lei non ha attività extra....


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo può saperlo solo lui.....
> non vogliao affatto scoraggiarti per carità...
> *ma un uomo che sta con una donna non amandola è solo da disprezzare...*
> e poi la moglie mica è scema....
> ...


Bhè diciamo che non è tutto nero o bianco...... che lei si fidi.... può essere che non le importi visto che il suo equilibrio rimane intatto e che ha la macchina una domenica su due....
riguardo   al " non volerla "  sono anni che lei " non lo vuole ".....insomma  chiunque vedendoli insieme capisce cosa li lega...... un contratto di mutuo aiuto a livello partico e di gestione e un grande amore per la figlia....
ps  non ha bisogno di fingere....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come perchè? Tu ne fai una missione, e me lo chiedi pure? Comunque: apprezzo la volontà di aiutare la nostra amica innamorata del sindacalista (gente di merda per definizione) sposato. La apprezzo perchè, dopotutto, sono un buon samaritano. Oggi che cucini?



ahahahah..grande Joey....sindacalisti razza bastarda..hanno rovinato il paese...non fanno un bel niente tutto i giorno..dovrebbero metterli tutti in galera.


Mini??ma che domande..antipasto di vermentino delle 5 terre e focaccia lgure...poi trenette al pesto senz'aglio...coda di rospo al forno...miao Mini inviti anche me???


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Marina ma ti bevi tutto??magari ti racconta che con la moglie non fa piu'sesso...ahahahhah...di la verita'dai....




Non provocarmi .......


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Bhè diciamo che non è tutto nero o bianco...... che lei si fidi.... può essere che non le importi visto che il suo equilibrio rimane intatto e che ha la macchina una domenica su due....
> riguardo al " non volerla " *sono anni che lei " non lo vuole *".....insomma chiunque vedendoli insieme capisce cosa li lega...... un contratto di mutuo aiuto a livello partico e di gestione e un grande amore per la figlia....
> ps non ha bisogno di fingere....



scusa marina....
lei non lo vuole?
ho capito bene?


beh se per amore della creatura vuole ancora vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ok...
ma visto che a sto punto "non si volgiono"
potrebbe informare la consorte del vostro grande amore ed essere più libero...

come hai fatto tu...

così potrà anche portare a casa il regalo che gli hai fatto.....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non provocarmi .......



ammmmorrrrrre mio credimi..poveretta mia moglie soffre tanto non posso separarmi..
sesso a casa?ma figurati saranno 20 anni che zero....ma prima o poi tu aspettami..che coroneremo il ns grande sogno rosa....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ahahahhaahhahahh..non lo sai che la volpe si mangia la fagiana???


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ammmmorrrrrre mio credimi..poveretta mia moglie soffre tanto non posso separarmi..
> sesso a casa?ma figurati saranno 20 anni che zero....ma prima o poi tu aspettami..che coroneremo il ns grande sogno rosa....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ahahahhaahhahahh..non lo sai che la volpe si mangia la fagiana???


Io non gli ho mai chiesto nulla del genere e ti dirò apprezzo il fatto che lui  non ne parli semplicemente..... io gli credo si.. che non facciano sesso e ho i miei buoni motivi..... è plausibilissimo credimi


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa marina....
> lei non lo vuole?
> ho capito bene?
> 
> ...


 Non è così semplice si sa....è ipocrito lo sa ma è pieno il mondo di gente che si tiene strette le proprie sicurezze e illusioni se vuoi..... ps il regalo se lo porta a casa.... lunedì....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> per quel che mi riguarda io non ho rimpianti ho chiuso un matrimonio che  si stava trascinando nella tristezza... voglio bene a mio marito... ma non tornerei indietro *e non importa se e quando con D le cose evolveranno...*
> LUi.... non so..... a me da l'impressione che rimanga per tutta una serie di motivi, nobili e meno nobili.. ma non certo perchè ne è ancora innamorato




sul neretto mi sembra il contrario a volte ti fai prendere dallo sconforto,tipo per il suo compleanno .....

Ma se la storia ti va bene così vivila cosi ....
Spero in ogni caso tu non lo stia aspettando..... 
io avrei sempre il presentimento che se riesce a comportarsi cosi con una ci riesca anche con me per quanto in guardia possa essere....
e se alla fine rimanessi con un soldo di cacio mi sembrerebbe di aver buttato via il mio tempo .....
E siccome il tempo che abbiamo tutto sommato è breve voglio vivermelo nel miglior modo possibile.....


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io non gli ho mai chiesto nulla del genere e ti dirò apprezzo il fatto che lui non ne parli semplicemente..... *io gli credo si.. che non facciano sesso e ho i miei buoni motivi*..... è plausibilissimo credimi


perdonami
chiedo scusa della mia battuta in anticipo ma non posso are a meno di chiederti se ti nascondi sotto il loro letto la sera....


marina cara un mutuo non lega due persone.....per niente...

tuttalpiù come accade in molte case si decide di stare sotto lo stesso tetto di comune accordo ma ognun per se....

come hai fatto tu....a maggior ragione se anche l'altro non ti vuole...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non è così semplice si sa....è ipocrito lo sa ma è pieno il mondo di gente che si tiene strette le *proprie sicurezze e illusioni *se vuoi..... ps il regalo se lo porta a casa.... lunedì....




una donna che non vuoi non è una sicurezza.....


in che senso illusioni....si illude di che?....



marina...
mandalo a cagare....scusa...


sarebbe stato più onesto nel dire...
non volglio dare un dispiacere a mia moglie che mi ama e che vive per me....
che è malata ecc ecc....

quanti anni ha la figlia?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sul neretto mi sembra il contrario a volte ti fai prendere dallo sconforto,tipo per il suo compleanno .....
> 
> Ma se la storia ti va bene così vivila cosi ....
> Spero in ogni caso tu non lo stia aspettando.....
> ...


*




:up:*


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massacrarti mai, ma rispondere per le rime si, per quello che serve.
> 
> Bellissimo quello che hai scritto, di una profondità che si nota quanto sia sincera. Si e' bello tutto ciò, bello non pensare alla persona che si ama chiamandola al cell e dicendogli amore hai pagato la bolletta, e lui sentendosi chiamare non per un pensiero a lui, ma alla rottura di minchia della bolletta dice, si gioia mia l'ho pagata, ma domani che è sabato niente ristorante con gli amici altrimenti non arriviamo a fine mese.
> Mi fermo qua ok ? Grazie per la lettura e per l'interessamento. chi volesse aiutare con bonifico bancario, sono ad attendere in M.P . nsi sa mai qualche allocco me lo fa sto bonifico.


Il live motive delle bollette da pagare= quotidianità  mi fa sorridere..... io ho pagato bollette e condiviso per 30 anni problemi e bollette...con amore.... e puta caso uno dei motivi per cui mi sono sentita " trascurata " è stato proprio il suo rifiuto di darmi una mano economicamente in un momento di crisi della mia attività ....la differenza sta quando si sta insieme solo per quelle.....


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami
> chiedo scusa della mia battuta in anticipo ma non posso are a meno di chiederti se ti nascondi sotto il loro letto la sera....
> 
> 
> ...



Un mutuo lega eccome.... sopratutto se  sei un operaio e non hai alternative
 e per il neretto..... ripeto ho i miei buoni motivi per crederlo... certo può essere anche che mi sbagli ma ne sarei sorpresa  più che amareggiata...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Un mutuo lega eccome.... sopratutto se  sei un operaio e non hai alternative
> e per il neretto..... ripeto ho i miei buoni motivi per crederlo... certo può essere anche che mi sbagli ma ne sarei sorpresa  più che amareggiata...


Infatti sai nelle mie teorie, poi rivelatesi sbagliate, ho sempre pensato che i debiti sul groppone tenessereo due persone con gli animi calmi no? Ma poi ho visto cose che...

Ma in ogni caso Marina...
Il vate ha parlato...

Devi leggere Lothar come se leggessi il grande filosofo Nietsche.

Ha lo stesso registro espressivo....

Così parlò il principe Lothar!


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una donna che non vuoi non è una sicurezza.....
> 
> 
> in che senso illusioni....si illude di che?....
> ...


Certo che ha detto anche questo.. e ha pure detto di volerle bene..
Ripeto non ha mai detto niente  per denigrarla...
la figlia ha 15 anni


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Un mutuo lega eccome.... sopratutto se sei un operaio e non hai alternative
> e per il neretto..... ripeto ho i miei buoni motivi per crederlo... certo può essere anche che mi sbagli ma ne sarei sorpresa più che amareggiata...




che dirti....


mi dispiace solo e lo dico sinceramente che in tutta questa storia a soffrire sei tu...
perchè tu per lui hai fatto tanto...e per questo ti ammiro...
hai detto al verità a tuo marito...

un marito che (detto da te)si era immaginato che qualcosa non andava....

se non sbaglio nemmeno tu l'hai sbattuto fuori....se non sbaglio vivete insieme(correggimi in caso contrario)

se avesse sentito la setssa spinta avrebbe anche lui fatto lo stesso...magari senza dire nulla alla figlia....


la soluzione c'è sempre....


dico queste cose perchè mi dispiace per te....
perchè non è giusto che uno stronzo come lui(scusa ma...)abbia botte piena e moglie ubriaca senza sforzi.....


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che dirti....
> 
> 
> mi dispiace solo e lo dico sinceramente che in tutta questa storia a soffrire sei tu...
> ...


No non sbagli ma io sapevo di poter contare sulla sua intelligenza e la sua capacità di autocritica.. Non credo affatto che lei accetterebbe una situazione del genere.. altra mentalità se vuoi e metterebbe di sicuro in mezzo la figlia...
 se lo sento io..... figuriamoci lui..... La loro è una di quelle famiglie " classiche ".... No non accetterebbe mai....


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una donna che non vuoi non è una sicurezza.....
> 
> 
> i*n che senso illusioni....si illude di che?....
> ...


Non è lui che si illude o che si adatta dentro alla situazione.....o non avrebbe cercato altrove quel che non riceve da lei....


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Oggi è il suo compleanno...uno di quei giorni in cui chi sta  dall'altra  parte si rende conto di non  " esistere ", lui non può portarsi a casa  il regalo che gli hai fatto, non può sporcarsi la bocca con il dolce che  gli hai preparato,sperando che non vada a male..... ma può prendere un  treno all'alba per farti una sorpresa, può  farsi 70km sperando tu abbia  il tempo di regalargli un sorriso e un bacio, può rimanere fuori per  più di un'ora aspettando che tu smetta di lavorare per pranzare con  te.... può riprendere il treno per tornare verso casa,*può uscire a cena  con la famiglia ma non può smetttere di essere con te con la testa e  con il cuore ....sperando che  tutto finisca in fretta *per poterti  chiamare per dirti ancora che ti ama e che il più bel regalo è stato   quel bacio rubato alla stazione.....
> ora massacratemi pure......


Non ti voglio massacrare ma...o il grassetto è una tua fantasia alimentata da una sua cazzata, oppure lui è uno schifoso ipocrita e mi trattengo...


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> A volte me lo chiedo anch'io.... io non ce l'ho fatta.... non a  lungo e in ogni caso  ero piuttosto maldestra... persino il cane si era  accorto in casa che c'era qualcosa che non andava...  credo dipenda anche dal  fatto che  il mio matrimonio era in crisi,  avevamo dei grossi problemi si ma .. prima eravamo una coppia a tutti gli effetti e io, più di lui ho  fatto il can can prima di  arrendermi.... a quel punto la trasformazione  era più che palese. Così a naso e conoscendolo da prima della nostra  storia, per loro la cosa è diversa... *si sono adattati senza grandi  patemi d'animo  , senza comunicare, recriminare ..alla trasformazione   come se fosse del tutto naturale smettere di essere una coppia  e  diventare una solida, questo sì, SPA*.Loro hanno una figlia ancora  adolescente che amano , una serie di debiti da onorare....interessi  diversi, se non opposti.... in poche parole ho la sensazione che tutto  sommato vada bene così.... Non mi risulta che lei si lamenti delle sue  frequenti assenze, delle domeniche da sola...a patto che una su due gli  lasci la macchina....un buon contratto di solidarietà insomma. Forse a  lei non manca quella complicità, quell'intimità che fa la differenza...  le basta essere un punto fermo nella società..a questo punto  non credo  debba fingere poi più di tanto...certo racconta qualche balla....ma  spesso nemmeno gli chiede dove va e con chi... Dal canto  suo  lui è  consapevole che se dovesse scoppiare il bubbone si ritroverebbe col culo  per terra.. in tutti i sensi.
> E' una magra consolazione lo so ma io sento che è con me.. anche quando non può ..
> e riguardo allo stare attenta...... Non c'è pericolo temo  di ritrovarmi nei panni di una compagna ufficiale....e  ho la presunzione di dire che io me ne accorgerei.... non sono una che si accontenta ... ne sa qualcosa mio marito ( ex )


O magari sono sempre stati così...
ma poi mi chiedo cosa avrà mai fatto quest'uomo per cambiare il rapporto con la moglie?Non credo assolutamente che lui si sia mosso più di tanto...uno che spera che la cena con la famiglia finisca in fretta per poter chiamare l'amante invece di godersi la serata con la FAMIGLIA, non è proprio il tipo che si scompone più di tanto per far funzionare certe cose..


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massacrarti mai, ma rispondere per le rime si, per quello che serve.
> 
> Bellissimo quello che hai scritto, di una profondità che si nota quanto sia sincera. Si e' bello tutto ciò, bello non pensare alla persona che si ama chiamandola al cell e dicendogli amore hai pagato la bolletta, e lui sentendosi chiamare non per un pensiero a lui, ma alla rottura di minchia della bolletta dice, si gioia mia l'ho pagata, ma domani che è sabato niente ristorante con gli amici altrimenti non arriviamo a fine mese.
> Mi fermo qua ok ? Grazie per la lettura e per l'interessamento. chi volesse aiutare con bonifico bancario, sono ad attendere in M.P . nsi sa mai qualche allocco me lo fa sto bonifico.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up:
Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fin ora non ha scoperto nulla perchè si fida poveretta...


Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io non ho corso dietro  a nessuno.... ci siamo incontrati, conosciuti e innamorati.....e in quanto alle balle.... quando ti denudi ( in senso lato eh ? ) certe cose le senti....
> 
> ps  ci vediamo  anche la domenica perchè  condividiamo la stessa passione  che lui ha sempre coltivato, e lei non l'ha mai seguito; la montagna
> e   no  credimi sulla parola.... lei non ha attività extra....


E allora? Tutto qui? Una moglie deve sempre seguire gli interessi del marito, altrimenti non sono una coppia? 
Sinceramente nemmeno a me piace la montagna, se trovassi un compagno con questa passione non lo seguirei ugualmente...

Anche i miei non hanno interessi comuni...e mia madre non ha attività extra. Che vuol dire?





Marina60 ha detto:


> Bhè diciamo che non è tutto nero o bianco...... che lei si fidi.... può essere che non le importi visto che il suo equilibrio rimane intatto e che ha la macchina una domenica su due....
> riguardo al " non volerla " sono anni che lei " non lo vuole ".....insomma chiunque vedendoli insieme capisce cosa li lega...... un contratto di mutuo aiuto a livello partico e di gestione e un grande amore per la figlia....
> ps non ha bisogno di fingere....


Seeee marina, raccontiamocela ancora...


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa marina....
> lei non lo vuole?
> ho capito bene?
> 
> ...


Appunto, quoto...quando c'è bisogno di mentire, qualcosa non va...e non è il rapporto finito che il tipo dice di avere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora? Tutto qui? Una moglie deve sempre seguire gli interessi del marito, altrimenti non sono una coppia?
> Sinceramente nemmeno a me piace la montagna, se trovassi un compagno con questa passione non lo seguirei ugualmente...
> 
> Anche i miei non hanno interessi comuni...e mia madre non ha attività extra. Che vuol dire?
> ...


Buogiorno SignorINA. Livello ph oggi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non è così semplice si sa....è ipocrito lo sa ma è pieno il mondo di gente che si tiene strette le proprie sicurezze e illusioni se vuoi..... ps il regalo se lo porta a casa.... lunedì....


Senza parole...contenta tu di stare con un tipo del genere...:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buogiorno SignorINA. Livello ph oggi?:mrgreen:


A quanto pare basico, almeno otto! visto che ha quotato me. Appena si ripiglia diventa acidissimissimissima! 

Eli...:rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora? *Tutto qui? Una moglie deve sempre seguire gli interessi del marito, altrimenti non sono una coppia?*
> Sinceramente nemmeno a me piace la montagna, se trovassi un compagno con questa passione non lo seguirei ugualmente...
> 
> Anche i miei non hanno interessi comuni...e mia madre non ha attività extra. Che vuol dire?
> ...


non  ho detto questo, ci mancherebbe! dico solo che con la scusa della montagna e altri interessi non condivisi lui le domeniche le passa quasi sempre fuori casa... da quando lei ha smesso di seguirlo  del resto lavora quando altrimenti potrebbe dedicarsi alle sue passioni ?


 Non parlo se non in presenza del mio avvocato


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> non  ho detto questo, ci mancherebbe! dico solo che con la scusa della montagna e altri interessi non condivisi lui le domeniche le passa quasi sempre fuori casa... da quando lei ha smesso di seguirlo  del resto lavora quando altrimenti potrebbe dedicarsi alle sue passioni ?
> 
> 
> Non parlo se non in presenza del mio avvocato


CHE SCHIFO!

(vado de prescia...)

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senza parole...contenta tu di stare con un* tipo del genere.*..:unhappy:


ma che tipo sarebbe ?  certo a volte il ruolo dell'amante mi sta stretto.... ma razionalmente  lo capisco
Io al suo posto forse farei lo stesso.... deve essere mica piacevole trovarsi con un pugno di mosche....certo potrebbe separarsi..pagare il mutuo della casa in cui vivrebbero moglie e  figlia, passare gli alimenti.....e lui trasferisi alla Caritas


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti voglio massacrare ma...o il grassetto è una tua fantasia alimentata da una sua cazzata, oppure lui è uno schifoso ipocrita e mi trattengo...


ok è uno schifoso ipocrita e io una povera demente illusa che si alimenta a cazzate.....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> CHE SCHIFO!
> 
> (vado de prescia...)
> 
> ahahahah


ti fa schifo la montagna ? peccato non sai cosa ti perdi.....


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ti fa schifo la montagna ? peccato non sai cosa ti perdi.....


fai pure la scema pe' non anna' in guera...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fai pure la scema pe' non anna' in guera...



tu ionvece si scem e guerra ahahahahaah comm stai lota? ahahahaah


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buogiorno SignorINA. Livello ph oggi?:mrgreen:


Buon giorno signora...piuttosto acido! Mi brucia pure lo stomaco...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> non  ho detto questo, ci mancherebbe! dico solo che con la scusa della montagna e altri interessi non condivisi lui le domeniche le passa quasi sempre fuori casa... da quando lei ha smesso di seguirlo  del resto lavora quando altrimenti potrebbe dedicarsi alle sue passioni ?


Ancora più ...
Questo tipo mi convince sempre meno, ho come l'impressione che le cose potrebbero davvero essere all'opposto di come le racconta....


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A quanto pare basico, almeno otto! visto che ha quotato me. Appena si ripiglia diventa acidissimissimissima!
> 
> Eli...:rotfl:


:rotfl:
Ma che diciiiii??
Oh una volta tanto....


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma che tipo sarebbe ?  certo a volte il ruolo dell'amante mi sta stretto.... ma razionalmente  lo capisco
> Io al suo posto forse farei lo stesso.... deve essere mica piacevole trovarsi con un pugno di mosche....certo potrebbe separarsi..pagare il mutuo della casa in cui vivrebbero moglie e  figlia, passare gli alimenti.....e lui trasferisi alla Caritas


 Se un vecchio utente del forum di nome AlceVeloce fosse qui, ti spiegherebbe com'è umiliante vedere in casa un regalo dell'amante del proprio coniuge...
Ma del resto a te non importa come si comporta il tuo amante nei confronti degli altri, basta che a te da quello che ti basta...il resto è acqua fresca.


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ok è uno schifoso ipocrita e io una povera demente illusa che si alimenta a cazzate.....


Ma scusa tanto, a te piace una persona che a cena con la famiglia, quindi anche con la presunta adorata FIGLIA, non veda l'ora che finisca per poterti chiamare? 
No scusa ma...dov'è finito l'amore per la figlia? Se è così si può anche separare, in fondo non sta facendo il bene della figlia stando fisicamente li, ma con la testa altrove...
Quindi si, o lui è uno schifoso ipocrita o tu una povera illusa che si alimenta di cazzate...


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa tanto, a te piace una persona che a cena con la famiglia, quindi anche con la presunta adorata FIGLIA, non veda l'ora che finisca per poterti chiamare?
> *No scusa ma...dov'è finito l'amore per la figlia?* Se è così si può anche separare, in fondo non sta facendo il bene della figlia stando fisicamente li, ma con la testa altrove...
> Quindi si, o lui è uno schifoso ipocrita o tu una povera illusa che si alimenta di cazzate...


Ti ricordo che la figlia ha  quell'età in cui.... non vede l'ora che finiscano le simpatiche riunioni di famiglia per correre dagli amici e dal suo ragazzo....giusto il tempo di una pizza del bacino d'ordinanaza e via !!!! e una volta andata via lei si torna a casa..... lei a letto a guardarsi la tv  come tutte le sacrosante sere......


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che la figlia ha  quell'età in cui.... non vede l'ora che finiscano le simpatiche riunioni di famiglia per correre dagli amici e dal suo ragazzo....giusto il tempo di una pizza del bacino d'ordinanaza e via !!!! e una volta andata via lei si torna a casa..... lei a letto a guardarsi la tv  come tutte le sacrosante sere......


E allora perché tirare in mezzo la figlia quando si parla di separarsi? 
Visto che è nell'età da farsi gli affari propri, è nell'età in cui potrebbe affrontare il tutto...la pizza e il bacino d'ordinanza li può avere avere anche da separato...
O spera forse che a 18/20/24 anni, lui sarà libero di mandare a quel paese la moglie? Che razza di ragionamento è?


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se un vecchio utente del forum di nome AlceVeloce fosse qui, ti spiegherebbe com'è umiliante vedere in casa un regalo dell'amante del proprio coniuge...
> Ma del resto a te non importa come si comporta il tuo amante nei confronti degli altri, basta che a te da quello che ti basta...il resto è acqua fresca.



No non mi importa  se fa le corna alla moglie.... ovviamente  per il resto non mi risulta la tratti male ed è sempre presente nel suo ruolo di marito e padre.....sono una buona spa su questo non si discute....


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No non mi importa  se fa le corna alla moglie.... ovviamente  per il resto non mi risulta la tratti male ed è sempre presente nel suo ruolo di marito e padre.....sono una buona spa su questo non si discute....


La facciata serve a poco, se nell'intimo non le porti rispetto. Risulti marcio lo stesso.
Contenta tu di usare due pesi e due misure...

Se sei convinta della questione spa...io ti dico che non hai capito un tubo.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora perché tirare in mezzo la figlia quando si parla di separarsi?
> Visto che è nell'età da farsi gli affari propri, è nell'età in cui potrebbe affrontare il tutto...la pizza e il bacino d'ordinanza li può avere avere anche da separato...
> O spera forse che a 18/20/24 anni, lui sarà libero di mandare a quel paese la moglie? Che razza di ragionamento è?


Perchè secondo te un figlio  pur ansioso di  staccarsi dalla famiglia, cosa normalissima a quell'età, non soffrirebbe nell'eventuale separazione?  Si certo potrebbe avere tutti i bacini e le pizze del mondo.... io credo invece che , vista la " colpa!sarebbe dura mantenere lo stesso rapporto con la figlia .... le donne ferite poi, e  questo mi spiace dirlo, sanno bene come cercare alleanza contro il padre colpevole........


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> La facciata serve a poco, se nell'intimo non le porti rispetto. Risulti marcio lo stesso.
> Contenta tu di usare due pesi e due misure...
> 
> Se sei convinta della questione spa...io ti dico che non hai capito un tubo.


certo hai capito tutto tu..... sei tu che li hai visti insieme, che hai raccolto le sue confidenze  quando ancora era lontana anni luce la nostra storia...

e riguardo alla  facciata....a quanto pare sta bene anche a lei  mica si lamenta !!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> certo hai capito tutto tu..... sei tu che li hai visti insieme, che hai raccolto le sue confidenze  quando ancora era lontana anni luce la nostra storia...
> 
> e riguardo alla  facciata....a quanto pare sta bene anche a lei  mica si lamenta !!!


sara' pure che nessuno capisce un cazzo, pero' te hai gia' 52 anni, hai mollato er maritozzo pe' sto ffffffffenomeno ed innaffi ogni secondo l'illusione che quello molli la baracca pe' te...

intanto gli anni passeranno in un amen e te rimarrai da sola e coglionata pe' due miserabili scopate de corsa......

ahahahahah

fatte un favore...tira fuori la dignita' e rientra nel consesso umano....

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se un vecchio utente del forum di nome AlceVeloce fosse qui, ti spiegherebbe com'è umiliante vedere in casa un regalo dell'amante del proprio coniuge...


ce sta, ce sta...

sei distratta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sara' pure che nessuno capisce un cazzo, pero' te hai gia' 52 anni,* hai mollato er maritozzo* pe' sto ffffffffenomeno ed innaffi ogni secondo l'illusione che quello molli la baracca pe' te...
> 
> intanto gli anni passeranno in un amen e te rimarrai da sola e coglionata pe' due miserabili scopate de corsa......
> 
> ...


NON ho mollato il maritozzo per nessun fenomeno l'ho fatto perchè non aveva più senso tirare avanti un matrimonio morto e sepolto..... l'ho fatto per me..... e ti dirò....  se e quando finirà mi riprenderò. ho passato ben di peggio nella vita....
Ah..... e se c'è una cosa che non facciamo mai sono scopate " di corsa " uno perchè è uno che tiene bene due perchè  ne abbiamo sempre tutto il tempo....


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> NON ho mollato il maritozzo per nessun fenomeno l'ho fatto perchè non aveva più senso tirare avanti un matrimonio morto e sepolto..... l'ho fatto per me..... e ti dirò....  se e quando finirà mi riprenderò. ho passato ben di peggio nella vita....
> Ah..... e se c'è una cosa che non facciamo mai sono scopate " di corsa " uno perchè è uno che tiene bene due perchè  ne abbiamo sempre tutto il tempo....


quindi vorresti far credere che tu sai cos'e' il meglio pe' te?...

alla faccia del cazzo...ahahahahah

comunque io te ripeto e me gioco i gioielli, che tra 10 anni sarai ancora in stand-by e la botta de quest'altro fallimento nun te passera' cosi' facilmente come t'illudi ancora na' vorta...

poi per le scopate, tutto il tempo cosa?... scopate in archivio o dove cazzo ve capita e non in orari piu' canonici perche' a te ce stanno solo gli avanzi...

de che te vanti?

tuo marito ha avuto un gran culo, te l'ho gia' detto?

ahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi vorresti far credere che tu sai cos'e' il meglio pe' te?...
> 
> alla faccia del cazzo...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma manco morta !!!!!!! .
tutto il tempo che  ci serve..... per quello ed altro..... te pare strano ma ci vediamo spesso .... almeno 3 o 4 volte alla settimana... e lavoriamo pure quindi  il tempo è quello che hanno disposizione  più o meno a tutte le coppie che non vivono  insieme...altro che avanzi.. la cena, il cinema  il teatro le passeggiate le giornate al lago ,o in montagna a funghi o a visitare città....qualche week end ( il prossimo ad esempio ) e. dimenticavo.....ho un piccolo appartamento che usiamo come alcova..... sempre a disposizione.....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma manco morta !!!!!!! .
> tutto il tempo che ci serve..... per quello ed altro..... te pare strano ma ci vediamo spesso .... almeno 3 o 4 volte alla settimana... e lavoriamo pure quindi il tempo è quello che hanno disposizione più o meno a tutte le coppie che non vivono insieme...altro che avanzi.. la cena, il cinema il teatro le passeggiate le giornate al lago ,o in montagna a funghi o a visitare città....qualche week end ( il prossimo ad esempio ) e. dimenticavo.....ho un piccolo appartamento che usiamo come alcova..... sempre a disposizione.....




botte piena e moglie ubriaca...
chiamalo fesso...


marina cara prova a dargli di meno...


prova a negarti..visto che "non sta con te"...perchè alla fine...ti scoccia sentirlo..ma siete amanti...

ma vuoi veramente stare appresso ad un uomo così....???



e ripeto...
non inventare scuse per lui
se ti avesse amato avrebbe fatto quel che hai fatto tu.....
(a maggior ragione se la moglie non lo vuole)....
ma più chiaro di così..cosa cuoi un disegno????


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma manco morta !!!!!!! .
> tutto il tempo che ci serve..... per quello ed altro..... te pare strano ma ci vediamo spesso .... almeno 3 o 4 volte alla settimana... e lavoriamo pure quindi il tempo è quello che hanno disposizione più o meno a tutte le coppie che non vivono insieme...altro che avanzi.. la cena, il cinema il teatro le passeggiate le giornate al lago ,o in montagna a funghi o a visitare città....qualche week end ( il prossimo ad esempio ) e. dimenticavo.....ho un piccolo appartamento che usiamo come alcova..... sempre a disposizione.....


Ah Marì, per piacere eh. Mò capisco l'innamoramento e tutto, ma NON SIETE UNA COPPIA. Essù.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi vorresti far credere che tu sai cos'e' il meglio pe' te?...
> 
> alla faccia del cazzo...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


si me l'hai detto e lo penso pure io.... pensa un pò ora è in viaggio nell ex URSS a festeggiare e lui stasera è qui da me a cena...... anzia scappo o mi si brucia tutto !!!! hahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> botte piena e moglie ubriaca...
> chiamalo fesso...
> 
> 
> ...




dimenticavo...
se non sapesse dove andare avrebbe sempre l'appartamento che tu gentilmente metti a disposizione....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah Marì, per piacere eh. Mò capisco l'innamoramento e tutto, ma NON SIETE UNA COPPIA. Essù.


su questo sono d'accordo......


----------



## milli (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ma tu speri che lui lasci la moglie per te?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo......


Mi pare proprio di no, sai com'è.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma manco morta !!!!!!! .
> tutto il tempo che  ci serve..... per quello ed altro..... te pare strano ma ci vediamo spesso .... almeno 3 o 4 volte alla settimana... e lavoriamo pure quindi  il tempo è quello che hanno disposizione  più o meno a tutte le coppie che non vivono  insieme...altro che avanzi.. la cena, il cinema  il teatro le passeggiate le giornate al lago ,o in montagna a funghi o a visitare città....qualche week end ( il prossimo ad esempio ) e. dimenticavo.....*ho un piccolo appartamento che usiamo come alcova..... sempre a disposizione.....*


*



*figata io la chiamo garsoniere........


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [/B]figata io la chiamo garsoniere........



Si chiama proprio così, per la verità.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si me l'hai detto e lo penso pure io.... pensa un pò ora è in viaggio nell ex URSS a festeggiare e lui stasera è qui da me a cena...... anzia scappo o mi si brucia tutto !!!! hahahahah



mi raccomando non dimenticare un buon vino.....
praepara tutto a puntino....
fagli pure due massaggi e poi sesso sfrenato..(perchè ti ha detto che con la moglie nisba)....

metti te stessa a disposizione sempre....non chiedere mai....soffri in silenzio(infatti qui si che il tuo malessere si sente)


ebeh..pure io ti sirei ti amo....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> botte piena e moglie ubriaca...
> chiamalo fesso...
> 
> 
> ...


non lo vuole in senso biblico.....per il resto se lo tiene stretto.....

Si mi nego....o comunque non sto sempre ad aspettare i suoi tiramenti ..... mi organizzo le giornate e il tempo indipendentemente da lui....  se c'è bene altrimenti ho parecchie cose da fare.... Quando non può (o vuole) stare con me non sto mica a casa a piangere eh ?  e lui si è messo a correre eccome !!!! senza che gli chieda nulla è diventato di una disponibilità sospetta......E poi non è una questione di tirare fuori scuse..... sinceramente lo sappiamo entrambi che se si separasse sarebbe un disastro.... non a caso quando si accenna a questa possibilità lui  mi dice.... "  comunque tu non mi vuoi fra i piedi sempre ... " ed ha ragione Mai e poi mai vorrei che facesse un passaggio diretto perchè non sa dove andare ? perchè economicamente non ce la farebbe? .....Non su queste basi inizierei una convivenza con  chichessia.....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare proprio di no, sai com'è.


dammi una definizione di " coppia"....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi raccomando non dimenticare un buon vino.....
> praepara tutto a puntino....
> fagli pure due massaggi e poi sesso sfrenato..(perchè ti ha detto che con la moglie nisba)....
> 
> ...




 affare fatto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> dammi una definizione di " coppia"....



Non c'è una defnizione univoca, ma se mi scrivi questo:



Marina60 ha detto:


> *tutto il tempo che ci serve..... per quello ed altro..... te pare strano ma ci vediamo spesso .... almeno 3 o 4 volte alla settimana... e lavoriamo pure quindi il tempo è quello che hanno disposizione più o meno a tutte le coppie che non vivono insieme...altro che avanzi.. la cena, il cinema il teatro le passeggiate le giornate al lago ,o in montagna a funghi o a visitare città....qualche week end ( il prossimo ad esempio ) e. dimenticavo.....ho un piccolo appartamento che usiamo come alcova..... sempre a disposizione.....*


E' chiaro che tu ti senti in coppia e come. Povera te.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> *non lo vuole in senso biblico.*....per il resto se lo tiene stretto.....
> 
> Si mi nego....o comunque non sto sempre ad aspettare i suoi tiramenti ..... mi organizzo le giornate e il tempo indipendentemente da lui....  se c'è bene altrimenti ho parecchie cose da fare.... Quando non può (o vuole) stare con me non sto mica a casa a piangere eh ?  e lui si è messo a correre eccome !!!! senza che gli chieda nulla è diventato di una disponibilità sospetta......E poi non è una questione di tirare fuori scuse..... sinceramente lo sappiamo entrambi che se si separasse sarebbe un disastro.... non a caso quando si accenna a questa possibilità lui  mi dice.... "  comunque tu non mi vuoi fra i piedi sempre ... " ed ha ragione Mai e poi mai vorrei che facesse un passaggio diretto perchè non sa dove andare ? perchè economicamente non ce la farebbe? .....Non su queste basi inizierei una convivenza con  chichessia.....


e nemmeno a lui interessa più..... per più di un motivo....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'è una defnizione univoca, ma se mi scrivi questo:
> 
> 
> 
> E' chiaro che tu ti senti in coppia e come. Povera te.


non saprei usare un altra definizione tutto qui.....e si per quanto sembri assurdo è così....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> non saprei usare un altra definizione tutto qui.....e* si per quanto sembri assurdo è così.*...


Eh lo so. Ma posso assicurarti che il vero, unico ed inconfondibile gran testa di cazzo è lui. E, per la cronaca, non ti ama affatto. Mettitelo in testa quanto prima.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dimenticavo...
> se non sapesse dove andare avrebbe sempre l'appartamento che tu gentilmente metti a disposizione....


No per  il semplice motivo che lo divido ( spese comprese ovviamente) con un amica..... diciamo..... traditrice seriale ?


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si me l'hai detto e lo penso pure io.... pensa un pò ora è in viaggio nell ex URSS a festeggiare e lui stasera è qui da me a cena...... anzia scappo o mi si brucia tutto !!!! hahahahah


corri corri ancora se dovesse rovina' la cenetta e poi te leva pure er punteggio come cuoca...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Ma posso assicurarti che il vero, unico ed inconfondibile gran testa di cazzo è lui. E, per la cronaca*, non ti ama affatto. Mettitelo in testa quanto prima*.


quoto


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Ma posso assicurarti che il vero, unico ed inconfondibile gran testa di cazzo è lui. E, per la cronaca, non ti ama affatto. Mettitelo in testa quanto prima.


   quando aprirò gli occhi sarai il primo a saperlo... promesso...


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiama proprio così, per la verità.


O scannatoio....

per me e' anche piu' adatto, visto che se scannano i polli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ok che sono una che vede il mondo tutto rosa. 
Però, non vedo cosa ci sia di strano (non di male, strano) in un uomo o donna che sta tranquillo a casa col coniuge e intanto ha la testa presa da un altro/a.
Non dico che vada bene. Assolutamente no.
Però succede.
Che poi, andando a vivere insieme, l'idillio si crepi tutto, è ancora un altro discorso.

Ma casi del genere, ce ne sono eccome. E ne abbiamo letti anche qua.. 

Ci sono anche quelli che farciscono di ti amo ogni scopata extra, quelli che si godono le comodità dell'amante. 
Ma insomma, d donne e uomini che si confessano, qui dentro, innamorati dell'amante ne leggiamo ogni giorno.
Perchè il tizio di Marina no?

Poi si può discutere di che razza di uomo etc etc.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok che sono una che vede il mondo tutto rosa.
> Però, non vedo cosa ci sia di strano (non di male, strano) in un uomo o donna che sta tranquillo a casa col coniuge e intanto ha la testa presa da un altro/a.
> Non dico che vada bene. Assolutamente no.
> Però succede.
> ...


Perchè dopo ti svegli e ti fai, e fai, malissimo. Finchè si tratta di tradimento con complicità e quello che ti pare ok. Ma questa qui, Marina, è innamorata persa e lui se ne approfitta. E stando così le cose, può finire solo male. Per lei. Tu non è che vedi rosa, non vedi proprio.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè dopo ti svegli e ti fai, e fai, malissimo. Finchè si tratta di tradimento con complicità e quello che ti pare ok. Ma questa qui, Marina, è innamorata persa e lui se ne approfitta. E stando così le cose, può finire solo male. Per lei. Tu non è che vedi rosa, non vedi proprio.



in effetti non trovo più gli occhiali.

Marina è innamorata e ok, ci sono arrivata.
Che lui se ne approfitti ancora no, non lo vedo. Nonostante tutte le informazioni, non lo vedo.
Può essere, eh, mica li conosco. 

Cmq, lei sembra consapevole dei rischi che corre, e allora, se dovrà pagare pagherà. Tutti paghiamo il prezzo dei nostri errori e se è il caso, lo farà anche lei.


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No per  il semplice motivo che lo divido ( spese comprese ovviamente) con un amica..... diciamo..... traditrice seriale ?


figurate, devi incastra' pure le scopate della tua "collega" co' le tue...ahahahahah

gli sbarbati fanno quasi mejo...

azz... che liberta' di gestione della tua "coppia"...

a 52anni...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Ma posso assicurarti che il vero, unico ed inconfondibile gran testa di cazzo è lui.* E, per la cronaca, non ti ama affatto. Mettitelo in testa quanto prima*.



quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e se posso approvo



Anche qui, Simy, perchè ne sei così convinta?
Ormai sono proprio curiosa di vedere che cosa vedete voi tutti che io non vedo.
(sincera, non ironica)


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Io entro qui dentro per provare tristezza ormai,tutto sciatto,tutto triste,storie povere,persone povere e sciatte,chi non vede,chi non vuol vedere,e chi vede cme cazzo vuole vedere..che amarezza...!!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche qui, Simy, perchè ne sei così convinta?
> Ormai sono proprio curiosa di vedere che cosa vedete voi tutti che io non vedo.
> (sincera, non ironica)



Il rubino era perchè sono troppo scema? :smile:

io pensavo che Simy fosse più incline a spiegarmelo bene piuttosto che Joey... vabbè :smile:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche qui, Simy, perchè ne sei così convinta?
> Ormai sono proprio curiosa di vedere che cosa vedete voi tutti che io non vedo.
> (sincera, non ironica)


scusa Nau... ti sembra che sia un uomo innamorato? in cosa? 
perchè io vedo un "normale" rapporto tra amanti...non un rapporto di coppia!

se ami pensi ad un futuro con l'altra persona.... o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> in effetti non trovo più gli occhiali.
> 
> Marina è innamorata e ok, ci sono arrivata.
> Che lui se ne approfitti ancora no, non lo vedo. Nonostante tutte le informazioni, non lo vedo.
> ...


Che lui se ne approfitti è palese, palesissimo. Quando sei una situazione come quella e ci rimani, anzi l'alimenti, te ne stai approfittando, molto semplicemente. Non è che devi "vedere" anche tu, è così. Alla fine quella che starà male sarà lei, non lui. E ci starà di merda, e poco le importerà che era consapevole o meno. O se lo fosse fino ad un certo punto. Queste sono tutte cazzate a posteriori, il dato di fatto è che se volesse non riuscirebbe comunque ad uscirne, e questo da la misura di quanto sta con l'acqua alla gola. Poi si, che ce frega? Tutti felici, mica no. Che figata pagare lo scotto. Eh si.


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rubino era perchè sono troppo scema? :smile:
> 
> io pensavo che Simy fosse più incline a spiegarmelo bene piuttosto che Joey... vabbè :smile:


non sono stata io


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> in effetti non trovo più gli occhiali.
> 
> Marina è innamorata e ok, ci sono arrivata.
> Che lui se ne approfitti ancora no, non lo vedo. Nonostante tutte le informazioni, non lo vedo.
> ...


Marina pero' me sa che lo dice a chiacchiere anche perche' col maritozzo nun ha pijato corna o rifiuti o almeno nun l'ho letto o e' stata mollata da lui....e' lei che l'ha "rifiutato"....

co' questo invece sara' buttata via come na' pezza vecchia e nun credo che fino a che nun infilera' le dita nella presa e pijera' la botta lo puo' immaginare...

pazzesco...


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè dopo ti svegli e ti fai, e fai, malissimo. Finchè si tratta di tradimento con complicità e quello che ti pare ok. Ma questa qui, Marina, è innamorata persa e lui se ne approfitta. E stando così le cose, può finire solo male. Per lei. Tu non è che vedi rosa, non vedi proprio.


ok ma io qui dentro racconto  forse solo quello che faccio io per lui.... Non lascia la famiglia per me ? lo so e per ora , qualche scivolata malinconica a parte, tutto sommato reggo bene.. Sarò pure innamorata persa ma  tutti i rischi che corre e le piccole follie che fa pur di stare con me non le considero niente.... e corre ogni giorno di più rischia ogni giorno di più......non sono le parole che mi danno la misura del se mi ama o meno ma le azioni......


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rubino era perchè sono troppo scema? :smile:
> 
> io pensavo che Simy fosse più incline a spiegarmelo bene piuttosto che Joey... vabbè :smile:


Io sono piuttosto chiaro, credo.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa Nau... ti sembra che sia un uomo innamorato? in cosa?
> perchè io vedo un "normale" rapporto tra amanti...non un rapporto di coppia!
> 
> se ami pensi ad un futuro con l'altra persona.... o no?



Ovvio, se vedi tale futuro possibile. 
Altrimenti, ti accontenti di quello che hai.
Zona avrebbe continuato ad andare avanti.

Per me è così: esistono casi in cui? Se sì, allora non riesco ad escludere, da quello che leggo, che lui sia innamorato.
Che poi sia codardo e approfittatore e scelga di rimanere con la moglie appunto per comodità e paura piuttosto che per non si sa quali necessità, è un altro discorso.
Anche i codardi e pavidi e persone da poco -se questo è il caso- amano.

Vi ricordate il Paradiso di Dante?
Per spiegare la pienezza della beatitudine, ed ammettere però che ci sono beati "più beati di altri" diceva di immaginare bicchieri di grandezza diversa. Sono tutti pieni fino all'orlo, ma chi contiene di più, chi contiene di meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ok ma io qui dentro racconto forse solo quello che faccio io per lui.... Non lascia la famiglia per me ? lo so e per ora , qualche scivolata malinconica a parte, tutto sommato reggo bene.. Sarò pure innamorata persa ma tutti i rischi che corre e le piccole follie che fa pur di stare con me non le considero niente.... e corre ogni giorno di più rischia ogni giorno di più......*non sono le parole che mi danno la misura del se mi ama o meno ma le azioni......*


E allora da mò che avresti dovuto sfancularlo. Cosa rischia? Che rischia? Se la moglie è un'addormita come dici, se non hanno praticamente un rapporto e neanche rapporti umani, se stanno insieme perchè NON POSSONO stare separati per tutta una serie di motivi prosaicissimi, cosa rischia?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono piuttosto chiaro, credo.



Ma io non capisco lo stesso. Magari Simy sa spiegare in modo a me più comprensibile :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora da mò che avresti dovuto sfancularlo. Cosa rischia? Che rischia? Se la moglie è un'addormita come dici, se non hanno praticamente un rapporto e neanche rapporti umani, se stanno insieme perchè NON POSSONO stare separati per tutta una serie di motivi prosaicissimi, cosa rischia?



il quieto vivere?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco lo stesso. Magari Simy sa spiegare in modo a me più comprensibile :smile:


Boh, forse. Ma non credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> il quieto vivere?


Io non so come dovrei rispondere. Cioè, se sei seria o meno. Se scrivi per fare l'avvocato del diavolo ci sta. Ma se pensi veramente che lui sia innamorato di lei e rimanga con la moglie per "quieto vivere", il suo quieto vivere, prendendo la cosa come un buon motivo come un altro, allora davvero non so cosa pensare tranne che al posto di Marina dovresti starci tu. Purtroppo, non è un mondo perfetto.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che lui se ne approfitti è palese, palesissimo. Quando sei una situazione come quella e ci rimani, anzi l'alimenti, te ne stai approfittando, molto semplicemente. Non è che devi "vedere" anche tu, è così. Alla fine quella che starà male sarà lei, non lui. E ci starà di merda, e poco le importerà che era consapevole o meno. O se lo fosse fino ad un certo punto. Queste sono tutte cazzate a posteriori, il dato di fatto è che se volesse non riuscirebbe comunque ad uscirne, e questo da la misura di quanto sta con l'acqua alla gola. Poi si, che ce frega? Tutti felici, mica no. Che figata pagare lo scotto. Eh si.


Ma aprofitta de che ? Non sarà il più bell' uomo di questa terra  ma ha il suo fascino.. ( non lo dico io ) potrebbe benissimo trovare più di una disposta a farsi scopare... e sono pure più vecchia di lui...o forse intendi qualcuna che come me  lo metta al centro dell'attenzione ?  Guarda che avere a che fare con un amante innamorata potrebbe essere pericoloso.....No ...  io credo, sento di essere amata certo è difficile trasmettere un concetto simile in un posto come questo..... Ma chi ci vede insieme.... amici comuni o gente ignara  lo ha notato.....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ma aprofitta de che ? Non sarà il più bell' uomo di questa terra ma ha il suo fascino.. ( non lo dico io ) potrebbe benissimo trovare più di una disposta a farsi scopare... e sono pure più vecchia di lui...o forse intendi qualcuna che come me lo metta al centro dell'attenzione ? Guarda che avere a che fare con un amante innamorata potrebbe essere pericoloso.....No ... io credo, sento di essere amata certo è difficile trasmettere un concetto simile in un posto come questo..... Ma chi ci vede insieme.... amici comuni o gente ignara lo ha notato.....


Ma un'altra pronta a farsi scopare dovrebbe comunque trovarsela, tu invece sei lì pronta. Tu hai casa libera, gli cucini, gli fai i regali, porca puttana, un'altra che lo ama ed a cui STA BENE questa situazione dove la trova? E ragiona, porca puttana, che sei pure grande d'età.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Sai joey, mi fai tenerezza,chiedi di ragionare a persone che non hanno il bene dell'intelletto..!I primi tempo agivo come te,poi ho capito....!La gente quando non gli conviene non ragiona....stai chiedendo di camminare a qualcuno che non ha le gambe capisci?Loro vedono il mondo così,come gli conviene,esistono loro le loro esigenze e sti GRAN CAZZI DI TUTTO E TUTTI!!Son cos',vele al vento della convenienza,fanno diventare nero ciò che è bianco...perchè la società è ridotta ai minimi termini?Connivenze,corruzione,valori zero,regna il kaos e il nulla mentale...!


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un'altra pronta a farsi scopare dovrebbe comunque trovarsela, tu invece sei lì pronta. Tu hai casa libera, gli cucini, gli fai i regali, porca puttana, un'altra che lo ama ed a cui STA BENE questa situazione dove la trova? E ragiona, porca puttana, che sei pure grande d'età.


grazie vedrò di analizzare la situazione..... magari dopo cena


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non so come dovrei rispondere. Cioè, se sei seria o meno. Se scrivi per fare l'avvocato del diavolo ci sta. Ma se pensi veramente che lui sia innamorato di lei e rimanga con la moglie per "quieto vivere", il suo quieto vivere, prendendo la cosa come un buon motivo come un altro, allora davvero non so cosa pensare tranne che al posto di Marina dovresti starci tu. Purtroppo, non è un mondo perfetto.



Non sono convinta di nulla.
Non li conosco, e secondo me Marina ha scritto poco perchè io mi faccia una opinione.
quindi sì, in un certo senso faccio l'avvocato del diavolo.
Non capisco come tu possa essere così certo, tutto qua.

E poi, il quieto vivere non lo considero un buon motivo. Può essere un motivo però.


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovvio, se vedi tale futuro possibile.
> Altrimenti, ti accontenti di quello che hai.
> Zona avrebbe continuato ad andare avanti.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti Nau anche zona ne è uscito con le ossa rotte!
io credo che lui non si innamorato...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma infatti Nau anche zona ne è uscito con le ossa rotte!
> io credo che lui non si innamorato...



Mai detto che non se ne esca con le ossa rotte.
Che uno o entrambi siano innamorati, non garantisce nulla di nulla.

Semplicemente, dissento dalla sicurezza con cui si dice che l'amante di Marina non sia innamorato.
Davvero, non ne vedo il motivo.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora da mò che avresti dovuto sfancularlo. Cosa rischia? Che rischia? Se la moglie è un'addormita come dici, se non hanno praticamente un rapporto e neanche rapporti umani, se stanno insieme perchè NON POSSONO stare separati per tutta una serie di motivi prosaicissimi, cosa rischia?


Certo che lei PUO'  o potrebbe,per motivi prosaicissimi, stare separata.... è lei che è invalida, è a lei che toccherebbero la casa  e la figlia  e gli alimenti.... e poi non ho mai detto che non hanno rapporti umani..... non  hanno di certo un rapporto conflittuale... semplicemente sembrano fratello e sorella.....


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai detto che non se ne esca con le ossa rotte.
> Che uno o entrambi siano innamorati, non garantisce nulla di nulla.
> 
> Semplicemente, dissento dalla sicurezza con cui si dice che l'amante di Marina non sia innamorato.
> Davvero, non ne vedo il motivo.


Magari sbaglio, ma io l'amore non ce lo vedo.... 

...e se come dici tu è innamorato allora secondo me la cosa è ancora peggiore perchè non ha manco l'intenzione di provarci con questa donna....la tiene nel suo limbo e continua a guradare il male minore per lui....insomma egoismo allo stato pure

se devo vederla così preferisco credere che non sia per niente innamorato


----------



## sparta_cus (15 Ottobre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Non è certo un caso se ho scelto questo sito e questo forum per raccontarmi.
> La mia è una storia come tante altre, solo come tante altre , carica di aspettative, emozioni e sofferenze non sempre facili da gestire ..
> Mentre sto scrivendo sorrido amaramente tra me e me, perchè mai dovrei convincere degli estranei che il mio amore impossibile è degno di attenzione e comprensione più di altri ? Non lo è infatti, se non per me e il bisogno che ho di parlarne con qualcuno che non ci conosca.
> ...


Ecco....appunto....questo è il problema di una storia "parallela"....*IL VOSTRO NON RIUSCIRE A VIVERE A COMPARTIMENTI STAGNI......*è per questo che le cose poi si incasinano!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè dopo ti svegli e ti fai, e fai, malissimo. Finchè si tratta di tradimento con complicità e quello che ti pare ok. Ma questa qui, Marina, è innamorata persa e lui se ne approfitta. E stando così le cose, può finire solo male. Per lei. Tu non è che vedi rosa, non vedi proprio.



ri quoto:up:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai detto che non se ne esca con le ossa rotte.
> Che uno o entrambi siano innamorati, non garantisce nulla di nulla.
> 
> Semplicemente, dissento dalla sicurezza con cui si dice che l'amante di Marina non sia innamorato.
> Davvero, non ne vedo il motivo.


il rischio di uscire con le ossa rotte da un amore c'è sempre anche quando è sancito da regolare contratto.... 
 Mi ha appena chiamato  ma ero distratta dalla lettura dei vari post, se ne è accorto e mi ha chiesto se c'è qualcosa che non va...... volevo rispondergli scusa ma sono impegnata a difenderti:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono convinta di nulla.
> *Non li conosco, e secondo me Marina ha scritto poco perchè io mi faccia una opinione.
> *quindi sì, in un certo senso faccio l'avvocato del diavolo.
> Non capisco come tu possa essere così certo, tutto qua.
> ...


Merda, 142 pagine di thread ed ha scritto poco? Vorresti, che ne so, qualche anno ed un'amicizia affiatata con la nostra Marina per potere azzardare un'ipotesi di opinione? E magari ci vorrebbe il conforto di lui, nel formularla? Non lo so, boh? Vedi tu. 
Io sono certo perchè non può essere altrimenti, molto semplicemente. Che lui ne sia consapevole o meno (ed io penso che lo sia), ne sta approfittando alla grandissima. Ha tutto senza rimetterci alcunchè, tanto meno il suo "quieto vivere", vuoi che non se ne renda conto? Solo che finchè dura, va bene. A lui dico. Quando ci saranno gli scazzi veri, perchè ci saranno, ognuno a casa propria, con buona pace dell'innamorata Marina e della moglie che, ovviamente, starà al posto suo. Tutto calcolato. Poi si, è un sindacalista, Marina forse potrebbe sputtanarlo, ma ormai chi si scandalizza più? Tra i sindacalisti poi? Pfui.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> in effetti non trovo più gli occhiali.
> 
> Marina è innamorata e ok, ci sono arrivata.
> *Che lui se ne approfitti ancora no, non lo vedo*. Nonostante tutte le informazioni, non lo vedo.
> ...


Se mi dici che mi ami e all'atto pratico continuo a non essere la tua priorità per favore evita di dirmelo
Forse l'ho già detto....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono convinta di nulla.
> Non li conosco, e secondo me Marina ha scritto poco perchè io mi faccia una opinione.
> quindi sì, in un certo senso faccio l'avvocato del diavolo.
> Non capisco come tu possa essere così certo, tutto qua.
> ...


chiedi e ti sarà dato.... cosa vorresti sapere ?


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi dici che mi ami e all'atto pratico continuo a non essere la tua priorità per favore evita di dirmelo
> Forse l'ho già detto....


quoto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> il rischio di uscire con le ossa rotte da un amore c'è sempre anche quando è sancito da regolare contratto....
> Mi ha appena chiamato ma ero distratta dalla lettura dei vari post, se ne è accorto e mi ha chiesto se c'è qualcosa che non va...... volevo rispondergli scusa ma sono impegnata a difenderti:rotfl::rotfl:


Povero cuzziolo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa Nau... ti sembra che sia un uomo innamorato? in cosa?
> perchè io vedo un "normale" *rapporto tra amanti...non un rapporto di coppia*!
> 
> se ami pensi ad un futuro con l'altra persona.... o no?


:up:



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovvio, se vedi tale futuro possibile.
> Altrimenti,* ti accontenti di quello che hai*.
> Zona avrebbe continuato ad andare avanti.
> 
> ...


Già l'idea di accontentarmi mi mette tristezza in un rapporto tra amanti. Ho hai quello che vuoi o bisogna già accontentarsi di tante altre cose nella vita.......

Amare e approfittatare non dovrebbero esistere nella stessa persona


Nausicaa ha detto:


> il quieto vivere?


e tu ami un uomo che metter il quieto vivere prima di te?



Marina60 ha detto:


> Ma aprofitta de che ? Non sarà il più bell' uomo di questa terra ma ha il suo fascino.. ( non lo dico io ) potrebbe benissimo trovare più di una disposta a farsi scopare... e sono pure più vecchia di lui...o forse intendi qualcuna che come me lo metta al centro dell'attenzione ? Guarda che avere a che fare con un amante innamorata potrebbe essere pericoloso.....No ... io credo, sento di essere amata certo è difficile trasmettere un concetto simile in un posto come questo..... Ma chi ci vede insieme.... amici comuni o gente ignara lo ha notato.....


Bisogna vedere se la trova un'altra che faccia "la seconda" come te senza lamentarsi....



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un'altra pronta a farsi scopare dovrebbe comunque trovarsela, tu invece sei lì pronta. Tu hai casa libera, gli cucini, gli fai i regali, porca puttana, un'altra che lo ama ed a cui STA BENE questa situazione dove la trova? E ragiona, porca puttana, che sei pure grande d'età.



Ecco appunto:up:



Simy ha detto:


> Magari sbaglio, ma io l'amore non ce lo vedo....
> 
> ...e se come dici tu è innamorato allora secondo me la cosa è ancora peggiore perchè non ha manco l'intenzione di provarci con questa donna....la tiene nel suo limbo e continua a guradare il male minore per lui....insomma egoismo allo stato pure
> 
> se devo vederla così preferisco credere che non sia per niente innamorato


Quoto:up:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ecco....appunto....questo è il problema di una storia "parallela"....*IL VOSTRO NON RIUSCIRE A VIVERE A COMPARTIMENTI STAGNI......*è per questo che le cose poi si incasinano!


Diciamo  che da quando ho scritto il primo post le cose sono cambiate,, vuoi perchè  ho chiatito le cose con mio marito vuoi che , a parte qualche scivolata, ci sto dentro.....Ho sempre avuto interessi,amicizie e la mia famiglia( figli e nipoti) avevo trascurato un pò tutti presa da questa storia.... ora me li godo  di più e lui non è più la priorità assoluta.... ne sono ancora innamorata ma..... come dire.....è lui che quando non è con me ha la peggio......non che stia male ma certo non lo invidio.....nè invidio lei....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

ma....non volete sapere il menù ?


----------



## Spider (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Diciamo  che da quando ho scritto il primo post le cose sono cambiate,, vuoi perchè  ho chiatito le cose con mio marito vuoi che , a parte qualche scivolata, ci sto dentro.....Ho sempre avuto interessi,amicizie e la mia famiglia( figli e nipoti) avevo trascurato un pò tutti presa da questa storia.... ora me li godo  di più e lui non è più la priorità assoluta.... ne sono ancora innamorata ma..... come dire.....è lui che quando non è con me ha la peggio......non che stia male ma certo non lo invidio.....nè invidio lei....


Marina, devi essere proprio una donna innamorata.
tra i vari traditori che leggo qui dentro, mi sembri l'unica che parli di sentimenti, che esprima
qualcosa che vada oltre la benedetta e sudata scopata.
certo è che anche tu sei poco da invidiare.
non credo che la di lui moglie ti invidierebbe...
appesa li, aspettando l'amore, una decisione, che probilmente non arriverà mai.
ma che ti ha fatto quest'uomo?
ti ha stregato?


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Marina, devi essere proprio una donna innamorata.
> tra i vari tarditori che leggo qui dentro, mi sembri l'unica che parli di sentimenti, che esprima
> qualcosa che vada oltre la benedetta e sudata scopata.
> certo è che anche tu sei poco da invidiare.
> ...


*
*
no  mi ha dato una mano in una vertenza sindacale.....

( e non credo di essere l' unica... e poi io  non sono , non più. una traditrice..


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già l'idea di accontentarmi mi mette tristezza in un rapporto tra amanti. Ho hai quello che vuoi o bisogna già accontentarsi di tante altre cose nella vita.......
> 
> Quoto:up:


C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


a me fanno tristezza entrambi.... ma molto di più chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


beh... almeno per quello non ci si deve nascondere. Voglio dire... se io dovessi ingannare, mentire, fare tutto di nascosto, sotterfugi, timori... e poi mi devo pure accontentare... embè....


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


 sinceramente ? forse perchè ci sono passata.... anche a me.... perchè in fondo  l'accontentarsi fra amanti riguarda la quantità del tempo e non la qualità.....almeno per me è così o che ci starei a  fare ?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. *Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista*.



Probabilmente si


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... almeno per quello non ci si deve nascondere. Voglio dire... se io dovessi ingannare, mentire, fare tutto di nascosto, sotterfugi, timori... e poi mi devo pure accontentare... embè....


Ecco brava:up:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... almeno per quello non ci si deve nascondere. Voglio dire... se io dovessi ingannare, mentire, fare tutto di nascosto, sotterfugi, timori... e poi mi devo pure accontentare... embè....


ma io non  mi accontento affatto... come ve lo devo far capire ? sarà stronzo, paraculo quel che volete ma lui con me c'è  anche quando non  può.... magari con gli sms o con una telefonata , si preoccupa dei miei problemi sul lavoro, mi da una mano in associazione o mi da consigli su come affrontare certe questioni che riguardano mio figlio...( è stato molto male  grazie a Dio ora  va meglio )...certe cose si sentono a dispetto della situazione.... Lo so voi mi direte è perchè deve tenermi in caldo per la prossima scopata e avanti così......ma tutta sta fatica per una scopata ? e che cazzo ! non mi conoscete , sono discretamente papabile ma mica sono Belen eh ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma io non mi accontento affatto... come ve lo devo far capire ? sarà stronzo, paraculo quel che volete ma lui con me c'è anche quando non può.... magari con gli sms o con una telefonata , si preoccupa dei miei problemi sul lavoro, mi da una mano in associazione o mi da consigli su come affrontare certe questioni che riguardano mio figlio...( è stato molto male grazie a Dio ora va meglio )...certe cose si sentono a dispetto della situazione.... Lo so voi mi direte è perchè deve tenermi in caldo per la prossima scopata e avanti così......ma tutta sta fatica per una scopata ? e che cazzo ! non mi conoscete , sono discretamente papabile ma mica sono Belen eh ?


mangiato tutti bistecche di leone ieri? Io rispondevo a Sabina, dicendo che nella quotidianità la parola 'accontentarsi' la capisco, in un'ottica a lungo termine e di normalità, appunto. Mentre nell'ottica del rapporto clandestino e fugace che solitamente hanno gli amanti... molto meno. Non facevo riferimento al vostro rapporto.
 D'ora in avanti in ogni post inizio con:
In riferimento a ...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma io non mi accontento affatto... come ve lo devo far capire ? sarà stronzo, paraculo quel che volete ma lui con me c'è anche quando non può.... magari con gli sms o con una telefonata , si preoccupa dei miei problemi sul lavoro, mi da una mano in associazione o mi da consigli su come affrontare certe questioni che riguardano mio figlio...( è stato molto male grazie a Dio ora va meglio )...certe cose si sentono a dispetto della situazione.... Lo so voi mi direte è perchè deve tenermi in caldo per la prossima scopata e avanti così......ma tutta sta fatica per una scopata ? e che cazzo ! non mi conoscete , sono discretamente papabile ma mica sono Belen eh ?


Io non penso che lui ti tenga calda per la prossima scopata
Io penso che ti accontenti nel senso che vorresti di più, che questa cosa non ti fa star bene come vorresti.
Il fatto che continui a sottolineare i suoi brutti rapporti con la moglie (che per altro non dovrebbero riguardarti) evidenzia che in qualche modo vorresti essere al suo posto.
Questo non è stare bene IMHO
Io credo che un rapporto di questo tipo debba darti solo sensazioni positive, nel momento in cui qualcosa non torna, o hai motivo per starci male non vale la pena di andare avanti.
Abbbiamo già mille situazioni nella vita in cui dover fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, almeno in queste cerchiamo di avere il se non il 100 il 95% di serenità


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mangiato tutti bistecche di leone ieri? Io rispondevo a Sabina, dicendo che nella quotidianità la parola 'accontentarsi' la capisco, in un'ottica a lungo termine e di normalità, appunto. Mentre nell'ottica del rapporto clandestino e fugace che solitamente hanno gli amanti... molto meno. Non facevo riferimento al vostro rapporto.
> D'ora in avanti in ogni post inizio con:
> In riferimento a ...


ok  chiedo venia......


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non penso che lui ti tenga calda per la prossima scopata
> Io penso che ti accontenti nel senso che vorresti di più, che questa cosa non ti fa star bene come vorresti.
> Il fatto che continui a sottolineare i suoi brutti rapporti con la moglie (che per altro non dovrebbero riguardarti) evidenzia che in qualche modo vorresti essere al suo posto.
> Questo non è stare bene IMHO
> ...


Su questo hai ragione e ci sto lavorando......


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ok chiedo venia......


lascia stare... ho letto i post e mi rendo conto che tu ti senta ... un po' sotto pressione.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare... ho letto i post e mi rendo conto che tu ti senta ... un po' sotto pressione.


va bene grazie  ma a nessuno interessa il menù della mia cenetta romatica ? brutti !!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> va bene grazie  ma a nessuno interessa il menù della mia cenetta romatica ? brutti !!!


Spara.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> va bene grazie  ma a nessuno interessa il menù della mia cenetta romatica ? brutti !!!


se mi inviti..... magari si


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


in effetti so' tristi entrambi pero' in un caso sei una zoccolona nell'altro no...hai detto cotica...

mo' indovina in quale dei due....

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in effetti so' tristi entrambi pero' in un caso sei una zoccolona nell'altro no...hai detto cotica...
> 
> mo' indovina in quale dei due....
> 
> ahahahah



ahhahahahahahaa :up::up:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sinceramente ? forse perchè ci sono passata.... anche a me.... perchè in fondo  l'accontentarsi fra amanti riguarda la quantità del tempo e non la qualità.....almeno per me è così o che ci starei a  fare ?


ma come hai detto che avete tempo a iosa e mo' dici che devi privilegia' la qualita' alla quantita'?

ao' sei sempre na' ruota de scorta...

anzi pure un ruotino...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma io non  mi accontento affatto... come ve lo devo far capire ? sarà stronzo, paraculo quel che volete ma lui con me c'è  anche quando non  può.... magari con gli sms o con una telefonata , si preoccupa dei miei problemi sul lavoro, mi da una mano in associazione o mi da consigli su come affrontare certe questioni che riguardano mio figlio...( è stato molto male  grazie a Dio ora  va meglio )...certe cose si sentono a dispetto della situazione.... Lo so voi mi direte è perchè deve tenermi in caldo per la prossima scopata e avanti così......ma tutta sta fatica per una scopata ? e che cazzo ! non mi conoscete , sono discretamente papabile ma mica sono Belen eh ?


certe dritte le do anch'io ad un'amica de mi moje pe' telefono o pure de visu, pero' nun me la scopo...

dici che e' n'amorazzo anche per me?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

La mia storia ideale?
Una storia bella secondo me?

Lui e lei (o lei e lei, o lui e lui) si innamorano, vogliono vivere assieme, e vivono assieme (e magari nessuno dei due ha tradito nessuno).

Detto questo, le persone non sono tutte belle pulite coraggiose chiare con se stesse.
Direi che su questo punto possiamo essere tutti d'accordo, no?

Non plaudo alla storia di Marina. Non ho la più pallida idea se lui la ami. Trovo possibilissimo che lei, o lui, o entrambi e in più moglie dell'amante finiscano con le ossa rotte.
Ma di tutto quel che ho letto, ho tratto solo l'impressione, appunto, della "solita storia".
Storie che si conoscono, che si incontrano, che si leggono, o che si vivono.
Come si incontrano etc quelle in cui lui/lei sono stronzi approfittatori e basta.

Lui qua ha i maggiori vantaggi? Bè, anche nelle coppie regolari c'è spesso qualcuno che gode di più vantaggi. Tanto per dirne una. Che, dovrebbe peggiorare la vita che vivono lui e Marina per dimostrarle che l'ama?

Ripeto, non sono convinta che lui sia innamorato, o che tutto vada nel migliore dei modi o che.
Semplicemente, è una storia come tante... e di amanti innamorati, ne abbiamo conosciuti anche qua. 

Poi, ci capita sempre di dire, a questi amanti innamorati "guarda che l'altro di certo non ti ama".
Bè, la statistica è contro questa dichiarazione... mica scriveranno qui solo e tutti gli amanti innamorati?

Più per amore di discussione, non ho motivi particolari per accorarmi a convincere qualcuno che l'amante di Marina sia innamorato, nè lo credo necessariamente io.


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> va bene grazie  ma a nessuno interessa il menù della mia cenetta romatica ? brutti !!!


ma e' inutile chiedertelo...

sara' senz'altro a base de pesce...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia ideale?
> Una storia bella secondo me?
> 
> Lui e lei (o lei e lei, o lui e lui) si innamorano, vogliono vivere assieme, e vivono assieme (e magari nessuno dei due ha tradito nessuno).
> ...



E' a favore vorrai dire.....cioè secondo te qui dentro o in generale sono più le coppie di amanti innamorate di quelli dove solo uno dei due è o crede di essere innamorato?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia ideale?
> Una storia bella secondo me?
> 
> Lui e lei (o lei e lei, o lui e lui) si innamorano, vogliono vivere assieme, e vivono assieme (e magari nessuno dei due ha tradito nessuno).
> ...


Si. E allora? E' una storia come tante. Ma tutte sono storie come tante. E se non proprio tutte la maggior parte. E quindi? Cioè? Siccome non è la prima e non sarà l'ultima, che parliamo a fare? Boh.


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certe dritte le do anch'io ad un'amica de mi moje pe' telefono o pure de visu, pero' nun me la scopo...
> 
> dici che e' n'amorazzo anche per me?
> 
> ahahahahah



senti senti...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. E allora? E' una storia come tante. Ma tutte sono storie come tante. E se non proprio tutte la maggior parte. E quindi? Cioè? Siccome non è la prima e non sarà l'ultima, che parliamo a fare? Boh.




marò nun cià faccio      :sbatti:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mia storia ideale?
> Una storia bella secondo me?
> 
> Lui e lei (o lei e lei, o lui e lui) si innamorano, vogliono vivere assieme, e vivono assieme (e magari nessuno dei due ha tradito nessuno).
> ...


Ma che una coppia sposata abbia pure un rapporto sbilanciato a favore di uno dei due coniugi ce po' sta, pero' te sfugge che non rischi de rimane' completamente col culo per terra.

A Marina invece, che le po' capita' de diverso da sto' destino?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> marò nun cià faccio      :sbatti:


:festa:viva Joeyy!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senti senti...


perche' tu se conosci un argomento e voj da un cosiglio, rimani muta se so' amici masculi?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> marò nun cià faccio      :sbatti:


Che accade?


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :festa:viva Joeyy!!



ce vonno le  flebo.. 


. cazzo credevo fosse impossibile ma  ho trovato uno più tonto di te    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' tu se conosci un argomento e voj da un cosiglio, rimani muta se so' amici masculi?



Scusa se free dice, no io gliela do, ti Stermy che fai cedi? 


free di che la dai! così Stermy...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ce vonno le  flebo..
> 
> 
> . cazzo credevo fosse impossibile ma  ho trovato uno più tonto di te    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahaaahaaahah se t'acchiappo ti cionco!" giuroo!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa se free dice, no io gliela do, ti Stermy che fai cedi?
> 
> 
> free di che la dai! così Stermy...


cazzo fai?....istighi?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa se free dice, no io gliela do, ti Stermy che fai cedi?
> 
> 
> free di che la dai! così Stermy...



 vatti a fidare degli amici


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' a favore vorrai dire.....cioè secondo te qui dentro o in generale sono più le coppie di amanti innamorate di quelli dove solo uno dei due è o crede di essere innamorato?



Dicevo che quando arriva qualcuno qua a dire "io sono innamorato" e diciamo "l'altro no" implichiamo che stranamente non esistano amanti innamorati... mentre appunto, qua di amanti innamorati ce ne sono...


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' tu se conosci un argomento e voj da un cosiglio, rimani muta se so' amici masculi?



no certo
è che di solito commenti e basta, racconti poco di te


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo fai?....istighi?
> 
> ahahahahah



si al suicidio ahahaahaahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo fai?....istighi?
> 
> ahahahahah


Si.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dicevo che quando arriva qualcuno qua a dire "io sono innamorato" e diciamo "l'altro no" implichiamo che stranamente non esistano amanti innamorati... mentre appunto, qua di amanti innamorati ce ne sono...



Si e quasi sempre è un rapporto unilaterale.....questo intendevo io


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ce vonno le  flebo..
> 
> 
> . cazzo credevo fosse impossibile ma  ho trovato uno più tonto di te    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti non è impossibile, solo molto improbabile.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no certo
> è che di solito commenti e basta, racconti poco di te


e che te deve dì... che è un avanzo di galera al momento agli arresti domiciliari?.. ma lo sanno tutti
 hahaahahaaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no certo
> è che di solito commenti e basta, racconti poco di te



Ma non è vero free, qualcosa di Stermy la conosciamo. 

Però potevi dirgli di si


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no certo
> è che di solito commenti e basta, racconti poco di te


e cosa c'e' tanto da raccontare in questo caso particolare?...

me riferivo a Marina che dimostra l'amore del suo ganzo perche' le da le dritte ar telefono...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non è vero free, qualcosa di Stermy la conosciamo.
> 
> Però potevi dirgli di si




dargli il lavoro per l'affidamento dici?... no è troppo pericoloso..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e cosa c'e' tanto da raccontare in questo caso particolare?...
> 
> me riferivo a Marina che dimostra l'amore del suo ganzo perche' le da le dritte ar telefono...



Amore? dimostrare? manco tu mi sembri. 
Ti stanno facendo perdere, attento.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dargli il lavoro per l'affidamento dici?... no è troppo pericoloso..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Zitto creti! che pare una minchiata, ma è l'unico che ti sbatte le cose in faccia senza troppe parole. Pare che fossimo noi a suo carico, a gratis .


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amore? dimostrare? manco tu mi sembri.
> Ti stanno facendo perdere, attento.


????


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amore? dimostrare? manco tu mi sembri.
> Ti stanno facendo perdere, attento.




e smettila.. deve dimostrare la buona condotta al giudice di sorveglianza per una licenza premio  
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e cosa c'e' tanto da raccontare in questo caso particolare?...
> 
> me riferivo a Marina che dimostra l'amore del suo ganzo perche' le da le dritte ar telefono...



niente...mi immaginavo una telefonata tua standard con l'amica di tua moglie


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto creti! che pare una minchiata, ma è l'unico che ti sbatte le cose in faccia senza troppe parole. Pare che fossimo noi a suo carico, a gratis .



io credo sia l'unico a fà ò strunz. ahahahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> niente...mi immaginavo una telefonata tua standard con l'amica di tua moglie



non può.. il giudice di sorveglianza gli ha messo il telefono sotto controllo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ????



Alcuni la parola amore manco sanno che cos'è, e per il dimostrare ancora peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io credo sia l'unico a fà ò strunz. ahahahahaha



E fagli cambiare alimentazione, che azzo vuoi da me.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcuni la parola amore manco sanno che cos'è, e per il dimostrare ancora peggio.


io lo so lo so :festa: l'ho letta mangiando un bacio perugina: amare è non dover dire mai mi dispiace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non può.. il giudice di sorveglianza gli ha messo il telefono sotto controllo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nun serve....e' una giudice e sta sempre qua a sorveglia'......

dici che e' nurmalo?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dicevo che quando arriva qualcuno qua a dire "io sono innamorato" e diciamo "l'altro no" implichiamo che stranamente non esistano amanti innamorati... mentre appunto, qua di amanti innamorati ce ne sono...


Ok, diciamo che lui la ama. Cosa cambia per Marina esattamente? Ti rispondo io: niente. Anzi. Magari tu che vedi tutto rosa lo troveresti romantico, ma alla fine della fiera, in pratica, sarebbe pure peggio e non credo che sia necessario spiegartene il motivo.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun serve....e' una giudice e sta sempre qua a sorveglia'......
> 
> dici che e' nurmalo?
> 
> ahahahah



 no è corrotto,, ahahahhaahha


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E fagli cambiare alimentazione, che azzo vuoi da me.



:up: ok gli dò un bel babà con la panna


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che lui la ama. Cosa cambia per Marina esattamente? Ti rispondo io: niente. Anzi. Magari tu che vedi tutto rosa lo troveresti romantico, ma alla fine della fiera, in pratica, sarebbe pure peggio e non credo che sia necessario spiegartene il motivo.


:sbatti:   
:sbatti:            :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*MA*

Ultimo prefersce i cannoli neri con la punta rosa.....!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up: ok gli dò un bel babà con la panna


schiaffatill'ncul'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> schiaffatill'ncul'...
> 
> ahahahah



ingrato...hahaahhaahaaha


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> :sbatti:            :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Ou Battià ho capito. Ma puoi anche evitare di leggere, per dire. Non hai qualcuna a cui cagare il cazzo?


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo prefersce i cannoli neri con la punta rosa.....!!


e con la ricotta finale


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou Battià ho capito. Ma puoi anche evitare di leggere, per dire. Non hai qualcuna a cui cagare il cazzo?



:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma milli?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> schiaffatill'ncul'...
> 
> ahahahah



Mi associo, con l'ausilio che facciano a turno con oscuro  cannoli compresi, par condicio.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou Battià ho capito. Ma puoi anche evitare di leggere, per dire. Non hai qualcuna a cui cagare il cazzo?



auahhhhhaahaahaah me sa de no .


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma milli?


Fratè il mio amore è un pò incasinata ma tornerà presto fidati :up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Fratè il mio amore è un pò incasinata ma tornerà presto fidati :up:



:corna::ghitarra:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi associo, con l'ausilio che facciano a turno con oscuro  cannoli compresi, par condicio.



strunz anche volendo non posso perchè moscio non ci arriva e tosto non si piega


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :corna::ghitarra:





è impressionante come sei riuscito a sintetizzare la tua storia


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> strunz anche volendo non posso perchè moscio non ci arriva e tosto non si piega



Fammi capire, tu basso , oscuro alto?  e vabbhè nada par condicio, le prendi in cul solo te


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è impressionante come sei riuscito a sintetizzare la tua storia



Si quello che suona song io, quello con le corna sing tu


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fammi capire, tu basso , oscuro alto?  e vabbhè nada par condicio, le prendi in cul solo te


a me risulta che sei tu quello che l'ha preso in cul.. e tci hai provato pure gusto...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si quello che suona song io, quello con le corna sing tu



maledetta tua sorella........   è lei la causa di tutto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> maledetta tua sorella........   è lei la causa di tutto



Compà io vado al bar, salutami tutti


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Ma una bella sanzione anale ad ultimo?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà io vado al bar, salutami tutti



cupà è sempre un piacere :up:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una bella sanzione anale ad ultimo?:rotfl:



fratè per lui non sarebbe una sanzione ma un regalo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudio*

Vai al bar a prendere cannoli al cioccolato nero...vero?


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai al bar a prendere cannoli al cioccolato nero...vero?



 gli abbiamo fatto venire la  voglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Marina io la smetterei di ostinarmi a far capire qui determinate cose
Anzi da qui mi leverei proprio da questo forum
È un covo di gente che sta appollaiata a erigere sentenze, poi calcola che la maggior parte di quelli qui o non c’hanno un cazzo da fare (vedi bene botta e risposta) e quindi immagina che vite interessanti e sguazzano nelle emozioni altrui
O sono stati traditi, cosa dolorosissima x altro ci sono passato

Non difendo te né loro
Dico solo ti fa bene sta storia?
Siete d’accordo? Prenditi il bello e nell’unico modo che puoi adesso
Se ti da felicità, e ben venga
Si innamorasse qualcuno qui dentro sarebbe meno ostile e magari comprenderebbe anche un rapporto moralmente non accettabile

Te lo dice un uomo che ha amato l’amante
Che ha chiuso dopo anni un matrimonio
Non è facile e ammetto tutta la mia vigliaccheria dell’epoca, ci sono affetti forti anche quando finisce un amore
e se tradisci, non ami
chi torna all ovile lo fa spesso x paura del nuovo

Nessuno puo’ dirti se ti ama o no lo sai tu
ciao
sergio


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marina io la smetterei di ostinarmi a far capire qui determinate cose
> Anzi da qui mi leverei proprio da questo forum
> *È un covo di gente che sta appollaiata a erigere sentenze,* poi calcola che la maggior parte di quelli qui o non c’hanno un cazzo da fare (vedi bene botta e risposta) e quindi immagina che vite interessanti e sguazzano nelle emozioni altrui
> O sono stati traditi, cosa dolorosissima x altro ci sono passato
> ...


ecco. Quindi che ci fai qui? Il mondo è grande ....


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marina io la smetterei di ostinarmi a far capire qui determinate cose
> Anzi da qui mi leverei proprio da questo forum
> È un covo di gente che sta appollaiata a erigere sentenze, poi calcola che la maggior parte di quelli qui o non c’hanno un cazzo da fare (vedi bene botta e risposta) e quindi immagina che vite interessanti e sguazzano nelle emozioni altrui
> O sono stati traditi, cosa dolorosissima x altro ci sono passato
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Quindi che ci fai qui? Il mondo è grande ....


non c'ha un cazzo da fà


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


>


bello smalto...


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Quindi che ci fai qui? ....


questa e' facile...

ad emettere sentenze su chi emette sentenze...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello smalto...



è per farlo sfilare meglio    :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è per farlo sfilare meglio    :mrgreen:


nun vorrei dirtelo, ma la proprietaria del dito e presumo anche dello smalto, c'ha na' faccia trooooppo da troja?

e' parente?...(o affine?)

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Sergio*

Che bello, è arrivato un nuovo diversamente o interamente coglione....!!Ben arrivato sergio!


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun vorrei dirtelo, ma la proprietaria del dito e presumo anche dello smalto, c'ha na' faccia trooooppo da troja?
> 
> e' parente?...(o affine?)
> 
> ahahahah



 cazzo sei proprio messo male..  non riconosci più neanche tua sorella ahhahaah


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello, è arrivato un nuovo diversamente o interamente coglione....!!Ben arrivato sergio!


eh ma ha ragione... qui è pieno di personaggi ambigui, che emettono sentenze per il solo gusto di svilire il prossimo. Alcuni... cornuti, addirittura! Ma ssssssssssantamariadileuca che pazienza che ce vò....


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello, è arrivato un nuovo diversamente o interamente coglione....!!Ben arrivato sergio!


visto che e' stato pure cornuto, vale doppio...

manca la testa de cazzo ed avemo fatto bingo...

AO' DER BAR.....CACCIATE AD URTIMO CHE CE SERVE!....

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello, è arrivato un nuovo diversamente o interamente coglione....!!Ben arrivato sergio!




 già stavamo scarsi a strunz.....


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> niente...mi immaginavo una telefonata tua standard con l'amica di tua moglie


io stermi come carlo rossella ce lo vedo bene


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ma no....qui dentro non ci son personaggi ambigui,solo cultori della cazzata...tutto qui!!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cazzo sei proprio messo male..  non riconosci più neanche tua sorella ahhahaah


infatti nun'e' sorem' perche' je manca proprio quer dito...

mo' nun me dumanna' dove e come l'ha perso che te manno affankulo a razzo...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marina io la smetterei di ostinarmi a far capire qui determinate cose
> Anzi da qui mi leverei proprio da questo forum
> È un covo di gente che sta appollaiata a erigere sentenze, poi calcola che la maggior parte di quelli qui o non c’hanno un cazzo da fare (vedi bene botta e risposta) e quindi immagina che vite interessanti e sguazzano nelle emozioni altrui
> O sono stati traditi, cosa dolorosissima x altro ci sono passato
> ...




neretto:  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti nun'e' sorem' perche' je manca proprio quer dito...
> 
> mo' nun me dumanna' dove e come l'ha perso che te manno affankulo a razzo...
> 
> ahahahah




ahahahhaahahahha l'ha lasciato nel culo del moralizzatore di cui sopra?.....ahahahha


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....qui dentro non ci son personaggi ambigui,solo cultori della cazzata...tutto qui!!


ecco er principe incontrastato


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io stermi come carlo rossella ce lo vedo bene


acqua....

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *acqua*....
> 
> ahahahahah



nel cesso ahahahhaaha


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco er principe incontrastato


nun e' che sei quer kazzone della fatina in incognito?

quadra tutto...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si è vero, io sono il principe incontrastato....e quanto ti rode il culo!:rotfl:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ad oscuro va solo che sukato!Pronatevi,inchinatevi al suo passaggio e sukate!!


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ad oscuro va solo che sukato!Pronatevi,inchinatevi al suo passaggio e sukate!!



:up: ti quoto


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Non esageriamo adesso....basta un baciaculo!!


----------



## Ave battiato (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave anche a te Battiato!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero, io sono il principe incontrastato....e quanto ti rode il culo!:rotfl:


ricominciano?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

I soliti"DIVINI"...du carci ar culo e smettono!


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ricominciano?



tesò hai letto il moralizzatore ?...


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave battiato ha detto:


> Ave anche a te Battiato!



salute a te :up:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I soliti"DIVINI"...du carci ar culo e smettono!



questi so DI....VINi...:sbronza:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero, io sono il principe incontrastato....e quanto ti rode il culo!:rotfl:


?


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Sempre al tuo fianco...sempre al vostro fianco fratelli divini,devono sukare!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*?*

?suka!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I soliti"DIVINI"...du carci ar culo e smettono!


ignorali...che te ne frega? :smile:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesò hai letto il moralizzatore ?...



no...dove?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ave oscuro mi sembra ben impostato...!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ignorali...che te ne frega? :smile:


Quoto
Altrimenti qui si sputtana ogni tread


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre al tuo fianco...sempre al vostro fianco fratelli divini,devono sukare!


fratelli divini da Olimpo? sukano pure loro?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> ?suka!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ma a quello ci pensa battiato,e non toccatemi ave oscuro...!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Grazie maestro!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello, è arrivato un nuovo diversamente o interamente coglione....!!Ben arrivato sergio!



sei doppiamente fortunato amico mio...non solo il grande Lotha ti privilegai del suo primo scritto giornaliero...ma....e cosi'magnifico da darti reputazione...:smile:

per me e'interamente invornito....devi sapere che in un sito che frequento,pochino tipo qua'...,c'e'pure un forum...bastato leggere due scritti,per capire che mi fregava zero.ma mica ho offeso i partecipanti...non ci vado e riga.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ignorali...che te ne frega? :smile:


potremmo anche farlo, ma noi siamo buoni di cuore., poretti già li ignorano a casa loro e nella vita privata (ammesso che ce l'abbiano),  se li ignoriamo pure noi un pò di gloria quando la vivranno?...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie maestro!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Lothar*

Buona sera dott lothar,be questo ave oscuro mi piace.....è un pò fissato....ma niente male!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave lothar!


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...dove?



sopra leggi sopra


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Siamo già a tre ave.....!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro i tuoi amici sono i miei amici!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ave lothar!



ciao patacca...che sei un clone di Oscu'???guarda che l'originale e'tosto..


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Il maestro è il maestro,i suoi amici sono i miei amici,i suoi nemici sukano!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Mio*

Mio caro allievo...ma sbuchi il solo il pomeriggio?:rotfl:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Si maestro, la mattina studio le tua gesta eroiche!


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2012)

*lucetta on line*

ultimamente cambiate stato molto spesso , senza passaporto (bellissima :unhappy
nel senso di visibilità/invisibilità.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Cosa stai insinuando?


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

non le leggo più di 20 pagine...simyyyy, che si dice qui?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Eliade*

Ave eliade...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro cosa insinuano?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Bò*

Allievo non saprei!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro cosa insinuano?


io cosi non ce la posso fare però :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allievo non saprei!:rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Perdonale non sanno quel che fanno e dicono!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonale non sanno quel che fanno e dicono!


io lo so... fidati :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ave eliade...!:rotfl:


Ave oscuro


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Allievo terrò conto della tua richiesta!!:up:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro,ave a simy posso?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si allievo..puoi...adesso diranno che sei il mio clone....!:up:


----------



## Ave (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Pagheranno i loro affronti,è una promessa maestro!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Allievo*

Sarai il mio allievo prediletto,orsù adesso, testa alto e petto in fuori....!!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro,ave a simy posso?





oscuro ha detto:


> Si allievo..puoi...adesso diranno che sei il mio clone....!:up:





Ave ha detto:


> Pagheranno i loro affronti,è una promessa maestro!


:risata: 

puoi puoi....


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro non deluderò le tue aspettatve,minerva:chi è costei?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Allievo*

Minerva?Un personaggio particolare,brava persona ma pungente!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Quindi minerva ave o suka?


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave incantevole simy,sono onorato della sua conoscenza!Sono qui pronto a servirvi!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ave incantevole simy,sono onorato della sua conoscenza!Sono qui pronto a servirvi!


ti prego registrati...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Allievo*

Minerva?Ave no...neanche suka...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva?Ave no...neanche suka...!:rotfl:



SukAve? può andare? :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rubino era perchè sono troppo scema? :smile:
> 
> io pensavo che Simy fosse più incline a spiegarmelo bene piuttosto che Joey... vabbè :smile:


:singleeye:


----------



## Ave simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Il mio maestro mi darà il permesso di registrarmi se e quando riterrà opportuno farlo!Son qui per imparare,a lui devo tutto,è la luce che indica la retta via,è la stella che guida il mio cammino nel sentiero impervio della vita...è il mio maestro!AVE OSCURO!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave simy ha detto:


> Il mio maestro mi darà il permesso di registrarmi se e quando riterrà opportuno farlo!Son qui per imparare,a lui devo tutto,è la luce che indica la retta via,è la stella che guida il mio cammino nel sentiero impervio della vita...è il mio maestro!AVE OSCURO!


io ti giuro che c'ho le lacrime agli occhi,.... me ne vado a casa che è meglio! leggo stasera! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Ok*

Bene presto avrai un nome...un nome importante,e degno di te!:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene presto avrai un nome...un nome importante,e degno di te!:up:


Ave Oscuro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave simy ha detto:


> Il mio maestro mi darà il permesso di registrarmi se e quando riterrà opportuno farlo!Son qui per imparare,a lui devo tutto,è la luce che indica la retta via,è la stella che guida il mio cammino nel sentiero impervio della vita...è il mio maestro!AVE OSCURO!


quante menate...

a Castorama e' la settimana dei decespugliatori in offerta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro ogni nome andrà bene,anche nessuno... ma non privarmi della tua fulgida presenza!


----------



## AVE OSCURO (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro ex stermy?ave o suka?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Allievo*

Ex stermy ave!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra amanti e chi si accontenta di un rapporto tra marito e moglie. Sinceramente mi fa più tristezza il secondo. Ma forse e' questione di punti di vista.


Ci ho pensato su.
Sono indotto a pensare che non abbia molto senso confrontare i rapporti umani che abbiamo.
Per come sono fatto io, cerco sempre e solo rapporti umani strumentali e funzionali.
Ne deriva che sono una persona che cerca sempre di costruire con un'altra persona un rapporto unico e insostituibile.

Ho visto che se un rapporto non è soddisfacente per entrambe...muore da solo di inedia...pian pianino.

Forse questa esigenza strumentale mi deriva ancora dalla professione di musicista, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
L'indicazione fortissimo in Mozart, ha un senso, in Beethoven un altro, in Schubert un altro ancora ecc...ecc...

Bisogna suonare la musica di questi autori valorizzando soprattutto le loro peculiarità espressive.

E l'ultima riflessione mi viene da quei rapporti, molto intimi, e nascosti, con l'amico o l'amica del cuore.

Voglio dire che esistono rapporti funzionali in questo senso, " Per fortuna che ho te con cui sfogarmi di quello che passo nel mio matrimonio, altrimenti scoppierei!".

E a volte confrontandosi si diventa anche esegeti e trasduttori di matrimonialità.

Esempio...mi chiama l'amica xy...e comincia ah voi uomini e qui e là e su e giù...
Io comincio a dirle, senti guarda, che mettendomi al posto di tuo marito, io senterei questa sensazione qui, magari se sei più gentile e meno Iena potresti ottenere questo effetto qua.

Se ho un'amica stupida mi dirà...ah ma secondo te io sarei una iena?
Se è intelligente si dice...spetta che tenga in considerazione questa opzione...

Oppure mettiamo che la moglie ti dica...
Voglio più attenzioni.

E tu povero marito caschi dal pero.

Chiami la tua amica del cuore e le dici...è da qua fin qua...che cazzo significa voglio più attenzioni?

E ti senti dire...dai pincy...vieni qui che te lo spiego...

Non ne daremo mai fuori, se consideriamo il rapporto con l'amico del cuore, come un rapporto eventualmente matrimoniabile, e non come una realtà totalmente diversa, in cui si mette in gioco, tutta quella parte di noi stessi, che per un'infinità di ragioni non possiamo mettere in gioco nel matrimonio.

Ovvio c'è chi ha la fortuna di aver incontrato la persona perfetta in tutto, e invece c'è chi per un sacco di ragioni, si è fatto andare bene una persona piena di difetti, magari in virtù della consapevolezza, di essersi guardato allo specchio e di sapere che anche lui per primo è una montagna di difetti che cammina no?

Trovo che le persone insodisfatte siano persone che pretendono dagli altri tutto, senza concedere questo tutto a loro.

Della serie....
Chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ex stermy ave!!!:up:


vista l'ora mejo un ape...

ahahahah


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ottempererò maestro!Non permettrò a nessuno di offendere o insinuare,sarò la vostra ombra,darò la mia vita per la vostra vita,i non registrati hanno vita breve!INCHINATEVI E PROSTRATEVI al passaggio del MAESTRO OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Bene*

Rispetto allievo!:up:


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro contepinceton?Ave o suka?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Allievo*

Contepinceton?Suka!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro contepinceton?Ave o suka?


sukissssssssssima....

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro contepinceton?Ave o suka?



sul Conte non si scherza..ocio.....e su Lothar nemmeno...stai attento che in coppia siamo terrificanti


----------



## Ave (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro contepinceton sarà oggetto delle mie attenzioni!Adesso vado,la saluto:AVE OSCURO!


----------



## Ave oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave lothar!


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ottempererò maestro!Non permettrò a nessuno di offendere o insinuare,sarò la vostra ombra,darò la mia vita per la vostra vita,i non registrati hanno vita breve!INCHINATEVI E PROSTRATEVI al passaggio del MAESTRO OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!AVE OSCURO!


a ombra...ma tu oltre la vita nun c'hai altro da darce?

chesso' na' sorella...na' guggina?...

nun fa' er braccino corto che te curo...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Bene*

Buona sera allievo a domani allora!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera allievo a domani allora!!:rotfl:


eh ma gia' se n'e' ito...

a sto ritmo e quanno se diploma?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato su.
> Sono indotto a pensare che non abbia molto senso confrontare i rapporti umani che abbiamo.
> Per come sono fatto io, cerco sempre e solo rapporti umani strumentali e funzionali.
> Ne deriva che sono una persona che cerca sempre di costruire con un'altra persona un rapporto unico e insostituibile.
> ...



:singleeye:
E infatti è quello che fa il mio amico del cuore con me....
io racconto racconto e pensando di essere quasi sempre nel giusto lui mi ha aperto 
gli occhi su molte cose già solo dicendomi: "ma povero marito"
Ed io che pensavo di essere sempre buona invece il parere su un uomo mi ha fatto vedere le cose 
dalla parte maschile ...
E anche nello stesso modo io faccio con lui...ma essendo donna e un pó inetta e comunque sempre 
dalla parte delle donne a volte baro....


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Ave stermy*

Ave stermy,cerca di essere generoso,è appena arrivato,è spaurito,diamogli tempo no?Dai ave stermy un minimo di delicatezza cazzo!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2012)

ecco...è la delicatezza la prima cosa da imparare da oscuro e sterminatore.
indubbiamente


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> E infatti è quello che fa il mio amico del cuore con me....
> io racconto racconto e pensando di essere quasi sempre nel giusto lui mi ha aperto
> gli occhi su molte cose già solo dicendomi: "ma povero marito"
> ...


Ma noi mariti non siamo stupidi...
E facciamo sempre due più due...
Magari ci mettiamo anni ma ci arriviamo...
Allora siamo portati, con la moglie, dato che poi ci conviviamo ed è facile pestarsi i piedi...

Tendiamo ad essere ragionevoli...dandole ragione in tutto...piuttosto di discutere continuamente...no?

Oppure amiamo e facciamo quello che vogliamo no?

Facile barare con l'amico del cuore...perchè lui vive sempre e solo di quello che gli fornisci...

Infatti il marito è quello che sopporta...no?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noi mariti non siamo stupidi...
> E facciamo sempre due più due...
> Magari ci mettiamo anni ma ci arriviamo...
> Allora siamo portati, con la moglie, dato che poi ci conviviamo ed è facile pestarsi i piedi...
> ...


Mio 
marito non è ne ragionevole e ne tantomeno sopporta....
e quando parte da parte mia il:incazzato::incazzato:....
è pronto con la frase "vuoi litigare?"....
cosi ho optato che da due parole in su ora scatta la rissa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si allievo..puoi...adesso diranno che sei il mio clone....!:up:


sei il tuo clone? :rotfl:

oscuro ciclostile ci manca ancora :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sei il tuo clone? :rotfl:
> 
> oscuro ciclostile ci manca ancora :rotfl:


ma dici che li sopportiamo due? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mio
> marito non è ne ragionevole e ne tantomeno sopporta....
> e quando parte da parte mia il:incazzato::incazzato:....
> è pronto con la frase "vuoi litigare?"....
> cosi ho optato che da due parole in su ora scatta la rissa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah ho capito
perchè
mia moglie
sono anni 
che non mi parla!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mio
> marito non è ne ragionevole e ne tantomeno sopporta....
> e quando parte da parte mia il:incazzato::incazzato:....
> è pronto con la frase "vuoi litigare?"....
> cosi ho optato che da due parole in su ora scatta la rissa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


saremmo la coppia perfetta ... tutti i giorni a riempire la piazza con opere sonore :rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marina io la smetterei di ostinarmi a far capire qui determinate cose
> Anzi da qui mi leverei proprio da questo forum
> È un covo di gente che sta appollaiata a erigere sentenze, poi calcola che la maggior parte di quelli qui o non c’hanno un cazzo da fare (vedi bene botta e risposta) e quindi immagina che vite interessanti e sguazzano nelle emozioni altrui
> O sono stati traditi, cosa dolorosissima x altro ci sono passato
> ...


Lo sto dicendo da 152 pagine poco più poco meno..... Non ho dubbi sul fatto che sia innamorato....però è vero che faccio fatica a volte a comprendere ,emotivamente, la sua determinazione a  rimanere  in famiglia e allora ci provo razionalmente....stasera ne abbiamo parlato; è stato lui a iniziare il discorso , io non lo faccio mai perchè mi sembrerebbe di  fare pressione .... mia nonna diceva " na roba per forza no la val na scorza"


----------



## Duchessa (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato su.
> Sono indotto a pensare che non abbia molto senso confrontare i rapporti umani che abbiamo.
> Per come sono fatto io, cerco sempre e solo rapporti umani strumentali e funzionali.
> Ne deriva che sono una persona che cerca sempre di costruire con un'altra persona un rapporto unico e insostituibile.
> ...


Ecco! Nel rosso.. è una verità talmente evidente che a volte non viene vista!
Meglio fare un ripasso ogni tanto qua e là per il forum


----------



## Marina60 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ecco! Nel rosso.. è una verità talmente evidente che a volte non viene vista!
> Meglio fare un ripasso ogni tanto qua e là per il forum


Certo.....ed è la fine che fanno tanti matrimoni.....se uno  dei due, o entrambi,ha coraggio pone fine alla sofferenza  altrimenti fa finta di non vedere.... tradisce o subisce il tradimento senza guardarsi dentro , senza guardare dentro al " noi"....


----------



## Marina60 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Rileggendo la mia storia, qui dentro, ma sopratutto rileggendola alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi mi chiedo 
Per quanto tempo un traditore può raccontarsela e raccontarla all'amante ?  Cosa lo fa rischiare di perdere
tutte  le certezze  costruite  dentro al matrimonio ?Se l'ebbrezza della  novità, della conquista tende a " istituzionalizzarsi" e diventa quasi  un secondo  rapporto parallelo a quello ufficiale al quale dedica tempi,  spazi ed energie sempre maggiori  (NON sto cercando conferme  davvero....) a volte lo guardo e non capisco cosa glielo fa fare


----------



## Non RegistratoB (30 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Rileggendo la mia storia, qui dentro, ma sopratutto rileggendola alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi mi chiedo
> 1) Per quanto tempo un traditore può raccontarsela e raccontarla all'amante ?  2) Cosa lo fa rischiare di perdere
> tutte  le certezze  costruite  dentro al matrimonio ? 3) Se l'ebbrezza della  novità, della conquista tende a " istituzionalizzarsi" e diventa quasi  un secondo  rapporto parallelo a quello ufficiale al quale dedica tempi,  spazi ed energie sempre maggiori  (NON sto cercando conferme  davvero....) a volte lo guardo e non capisco cosa glielo fa fare


1) fino a quando l'amante se la fa raccontare.

2) rischio che spesso non si considera affatto: autoconvincimento, presunzione di fondo.

3) vantaggi che ne derivano.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Rileggendo la mia storia, qui dentro, ma sopratutto rileggendola alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi mi chiedo Per quanto tempo un traditore può raccontarsela e raccontarla all'amante ?  Cosa lo fa rischiare di perderetutte  le certezze  costruite  dentro al matrimonio ?Se l'ebbrezza della  novità, della conquista tende a " istituzionalizzarsi" e diventa quasi  un secondo  rapporto parallelo a quello ufficiale al quale dedica tempi,  spazi ed energie sempre maggiori  (NON sto cercando conferme  davvero....) a volte lo guardo e non capisco cosa glielo fa fare


E quindi??Non capisco il problema...Abbiamo appurato che a lui va bene così ... Goditi quello che ti dà...Tu cosa vorresti in più??


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non RegistratoB ha detto:


> 1) fino a quando l'amante se la fa raccontare.
> 
> 2) rischio che spesso non si considera affatto: autoconvincimento, presunzione di fondo.
> 
> 3) vantaggi che ne derivano.


1) da quando ho smesso di farmela raccontare( gli ho detto chiaro e tondo OK godiamoci quello che ci possiamo prendere senza per favore ammantare tutto con parole alle quali tu credi poco e io sempre meno) lui è diventato sempre più.... amorevole e disponibile

2) può essere... a volte la sicurezza che ostenta rasenta l'assurdo... qualche giorno fa insisteva che  andassi a pranzo a casa sua... era solo con la figlia... naturalmente ho rifiutato categoricamente...

3) ci stanno anche se sono sempre meno dipendente da lui e dai suoi tiramenti ( in senso lato )


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena;1025517[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]E quindi??Non capisco il problema[/B]...Abbiamo appurato che a lui va bene così ... Goditi quello che ti dà...*Tu cosa vorresti in più??*


Non è questione di problema.... semplicemente  lo sto osservando con occhi sempre meno velati dal sentimento a volte mi sento uno scanner

Ho smesso di sperare e aspettarmi altro di quel che mi può e vuole dare... io sto meglio e lui è in ansia


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> 1) da quando ho smesso di farmela raccontare( gli ho detto chiaro e tondo OK godiamoci quello che ci possiamo prendere senza per favore ammantare tutto con parole alle quali tu credi poco e io sempre meno) lui è diventato sempre più.... amorevole e disponibile
> 
> 2) può essere... a volte la sicurezza che ostenta rasenta l'assurdo... qualche giorno fa insisteva che  andassi a pranzo a casa sua... era solo con la figlia... naturalmente ho rifiutato categoricamente...
> 
> 3) ci stanno anche se sono sempre meno dipendente da lui e dai suoi tiramenti ( in senso lato )


Ma donna...
Non è questione di farsela raccontare...

ma di farsela....

ben insomma hai capito....

lei non mente mai no?

Una non si sente amata
e lei si spegne
appassisce 
si ciumisce...


----------



## Non RegistratoB (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> 1) da quando ho smesso di farmela raccontare( gli ho detto chiaro e tondo OK godiamoci quello che ci possiamo prendere senza per favore ammantare tutto con parole alle quali tu credi poco e io sempre meno) lui è diventato sempre più.... amorevole e disponibile
> 
> 2) può essere... a volte la sicurezza che ostenta rasenta l'assurdo... qualche giorno fa insisteva che  andassi a pranzo a casa sua... era solo con la figlia... naturalmente ho rifiutato categoricamente...
> 
> 3) ci stanno anche se sono sempre meno dipendente da lui e dai suoi tiramenti ( in senso lato )


1) e la cosa ti stupisce? gli hai detto che non hai aspettative e non avanzerai pretese: esattamente quello che vuole lui.

2) nella sua ottica non fa una piega: assolutamente in grado di gestire situazioni e persone. 

3) però ci sono e tanto basta.


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non RegistratoB ha detto:


> 1) e la cosa ti stupisce? gli hai detto che non hai aspettative e non avanzerai pretese: esattamente quello che vuole lui.
> 
> 2) nella sua ottica non fa una piega: assolutamente in grado di gestire situazioni e persone.
> 
> 3) però ci sono e tanto basta.


1) si mi stupisce eccome ... ora è lui che chiede continue conferme e rassicurazioni sul mio amore verbali e non...

2) Non so... a volte ho la sensazione che , se potesse, mi piazzerebbe in casa sua.... come concubina ovviamente

3) si ci sono ma la distanza emotiva mia è palpabile e riscontrabile....non più 1000 sms al giorno, impegni improvvisi o improvvisati e  roba simile....


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> 1) si mi stupisce eccome ... ora è lui che chiede continue conferme e rassicurazioni sul mio amore verbali e non...
> 
> 2) Non so... a volte ho la sensazione che , se potesse, mi piazzerebbe in casa sua.... come concubina ovviamente
> 
> 3) si ci sono ma la distanza emotiva mia è palpabile e riscontrabile....non più 1000 sms al giorno, impegni improvvisi o improvvisati e  roba simile....



Immagino che sia il cambio della tua situazione ad aver cambiato gli equilibri.

prima eri nella sua stessa situazione. Ora no.
Tra le varie possibili conseguenze c'è anche quella che tu... ti trovi un altro. Libero.
Da qui la sua ansia.

Possibile?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che sia il cambio della tua situazione ad aver cambiato gli equilibri.
> 
> prima eri nella sua stessa situazione. Ora no.
> Tra le varie possibili conseguenze c'è anche quella che tu... ti trovi un altro. Libero.
> ...


possibile......


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> possibile......


ripensandoci.... non lo so...geloso non lo è mai stato e non lo è ora, la situazione è cambiata per me
ma inizialmente  ci stavo male vedendo che lui non aveva certo cambiato idea sulla natura del nostro " rapporto "
e lui temeva recriminazioni e pressioni, forse. Ora ho semplicemente mollato la presa  e non nutro più il suo ego smisuratamente, semplicemente mi ero illusa che la forza e l'intensità del mio amore lo avrebbe fatto capitolare e decidere di stare con me...ora è passata  a volte mi impongo di non rimurginare, ma il più delle volte non ci penso proprio e mi faccio la mia vita non più in attesa delle sue briciole....immagino che, seppur è quello che ha sempre detto di volere, un pò gli salga la mosca al naso.... deve essere gratificante avere qualcuno per cui sei la priorità assoluta... detto questo  ne sono ancora innamorata


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ripensandoci.... non lo so...geloso non lo è mai stato e non lo è ora, la situazione è cambiata per me
> ma inizialmente  ci stavo male vedendo che lui non aveva certo cambiato idea sulla natura del nostro " rapporto "
> e lui temeva recriminazioni e pressioni, forse. Ora ho semplicemente mollato la presa  e non nutro più il suo ego smisuratamente, semplicemente mi ero illusa che la forza e l'intensità del mio amore lo avrebbe fatto capitolare e decidere di stare con me...ora è passata  a volte mi impongo di non rimurginare, ma il più delle volte non ci penso proprio e mi faccio la mia vita non più in attesa delle sue briciole....immagino che, seppur è quello che ha sempre detto di volere, un pò gli salga la mosca al naso.... deve essere gratificante avere qualcuno per cui sei la priorità assoluta... detto questo  ne sono ancora innamorata



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wc89Jkq_eU


----------



## Duchessa (31 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma donna...
> Non è questione di farsela raccontare...
> 
> ma di farsela....
> ...



Ma sai che è una grande verità?!

(ma che è *ciumirsi* ??? :singleeye


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma sai che è una grande verità?!
> 
> (ma che è *ciumirsi* ??? :singleeye


Ciumire è finire...mi pare che sia lingua dei taglialegna...


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma sai che è una grande verità?!
> 
> (ma che è *ciumirsi* ??? :singleeye


lei chi ?..... io lei o io la patata?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> lei chi ?..... io lei o io la patata?:rotfl:


La patata no?


----------



## Marina60 (31 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La patata no?


ti dirò.....  anche no !:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma sai che è una grande verità?!
> 
> (ma che è *ciumirsi* ??? :singleeye




Ciumire termine che indica consumare piano... 
Una candela ciumisce...
un fiammifero ciumisce...

Sono stata spiegata ?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciumire è finire...mi pare che sia lingua dei taglialegna...



La lingua delle taglialegna arriva ovunque:mrgreen:


----------

